# Drop dead moment on American Idol



## MacDoc

I'm a sucker for American Idol and have enjoyed it each year.....

Now Stevie Wonder I'm not a great fan of but his songs are tough to perform and it pushes the wannabe Idols hard. Tonight was Stevie Wonder night on Idol where all contestants had to choose a song of his to perform.
They were all quite in "star shock" rehearsing with Stevie one on one pre-show.

This guy







Eliot Yamin, whose voice and personality I enjoy a lot, is sitting BESIDE Stevie on the piano stool.
After hearing Eliot sing one of Stevie's own songs..... Wonder turns to him and says....... *"You belong in this business "* 

Now Eliot Yamin has been told before by no less than tough guy Simon Cowell that he's the best male vocalists they've ever had on the show .....no small drop dead moment itself ......but to sit beside an unarguable megastar and get told...."you belong".
Incredible.....:clap: 

Guy's got a future in the biz without a doubt and deservedly so.

I'm really enjoying a number of these contestants this year......and there are some unlikely and very different personalities in the final 12.
Including a couple of absolutely incredible 16 year olds who just OWN the stage.

Any other Idol fans?? 
Tough picks this year whose gonna win. A NUMBER of careers aborning this year.


----------



## dibenga

and YET Yammin sounded like a vibrating Yack tonight....


----------



## MacDoc

Yep, worst he's done. He sounded better in the small practice clip. He was super nervous. The first several were real off.
The makeup was kinda yucky on most.

Got better later. Not being a SW fan most songs were just boring tho a couple pulled off some excitement.

Those two 16 year girls........


----------



## iMan

I personally enjoy Taylor Hicks. He may have the wierdest moves in the world but at least he can sing. There is something about him people really connect with. He was solid tonight and I think he will make top 4.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah he was a surprise and I like him too. He plays a mean harmonica.
He's another that certainly has a career ahead tho I think he already had a foot in the door.

There ARE some characters. Paris has some set of pipes and the enthusiasm to go with it. Lot of talent this year.


----------



## The Doug

Oh darn, the thread title is so misleading! I thought everyone on the show died. I'm disappointed.


----------



## SINC

The Doug said:


> Oh darn, the thread title is so misleading! I thought everyone on the show died. I'm disappointed.


That was my first reaction too.


----------



## MacDoc

Not interested?? Piss off  ..we're QUITE happy with our foibles.

Some of these kids are absolutely incredible gutsy passionate and talented performers :clap:

........ and if you can't see that ....your loss.

This incredibly talented girl would never have gotten the opportunity she now has to support herself and her child doing something she loves.



> American Idol Fantasia Illiterate
> 
> American Idol 2004 winner Fantasia Barrino says in her memoirs that she is illiterate and that she had to fake her way through some scripted portions of the American Idol show.
> 
> The 21-year-old R&B singer says she’s signed record deals and contracts that she didn’t read and couldn’t understand. But the hardest part, she said, is not being able to read to Zion, her 4-year-old daughter.
> 
> In her memoir, “Life is Not a Fairy Tale,” which she dictated to a freelance writer, Fantasia also said she was raped in the ninth grade by a classmate. She says the boy was disciplined, but she blamed herself for the attack.












From singing in a church basement to performing on the Grammy's.



> Barrino made an immediate impression on American Idol with her stylized, gospel-influenced sound and her unconventional diction. Her audition version of John Fogerty/Tina Turner's "Proud Mary" made her an early favorite in the competition. *Her standout performance during the course of the show was a prone, heartfelt staging of the Porgy and Bess standard "Summertime" that left her in tears from "feeling the song" and earned raves from the judges, as well as landing her on the Emmy Awards's 2004 list of greatest television moments.*


Had me in tears too - you can't script these things.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fantasia_Barrino

Occasionally dreams do come true and in her case well deserved.



> 2004 Billboard Top selling single of the year, "I Believe"
> 2004 Billboard Top selling R&B/Hip-Hop single of the year, "I Believe"
> 2005 Billboard-American Urban Radio Networks Top R&B/hip-hop single (sales), "I Believe"
> 2005 NAACP Image Award for Outstanding Female Artist won
> 2006 Groovevolt Music Awards- Best New Artist - Won


----------



## dibenga

*Your top 4 predictions*

my top 4

Mandisa
Hicks
Paris
that bald rocker guy who went last (sang a chili peppers song)


What is everyone elses?


----------



## ArtistSeries

MacDoc said:


> Some of these kids are absolutely incredible gutsy passionate and talented performers


Too bad American Idol will never produce a Stevie Wonder or any other singer/songwriter of talent. Why? Because they are just performers. I'm sure that Otis Redding would never have made it past the audition...
The "kids" are manufactured - not matter what individuality they may have. These are forgettable, disposable "idols"...


----------



## MacDoc

Hard to call - maybe top six at this point.

Lisa Tucker
Paris Bennet
Mandisa
( Katharine McPhee a dark horse )

Yamin if he pulls off a good one = he's got the best male voice
Chris Daughtry ( not fond of his style of music but he's talented and rockers have votes )
Taylor Hicks as dark horse. - he'll get the older vote.

Lisa the 16 year old









and Paris the 17 year old ( thought she was 16 )









both have excellent careers coming up. Incredible how they both can own that big stage so effortlessly. 
Abdul has almost been speechless at times over these two and even Cowell with a sparkle in his eye.
Tiny girls with big voices and stage presence.

Looking forward to something other than Stevie Wonder music.


----------



## MacDoc

It's not a song writer show - some contestants have done well others faded.
Fantasia is a very very talented singer and despite your bitchiness, those awards are real, deserved and by her peers.
Sure some are light weights, some are not the best tho they prove the most popular.

By your standard all artists are "manufactured".
There are very few talents singer/songwriters like Tracy-Chapman that can get "discovered" and even she had lots of help.

Look at how difficult a time Kenna had even WITH the support of music vets.
http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1472204/05302003/kenna.jhtml

Your cynicism serves you poorly in this.
The auditions are funny, sometimes painful and once a great while blow away ( first Fantasia look ).
Weed outs again some hilarity.
Finals can produce some incredible performances and some painful face plants.
The randomness of live performances and new talent.

I like to see the kids' families reaction and support. If it's not your cuppa.....your loss.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

i like that guy from the big easy the best
he's got music in his soul


----------



## ArtistSeries

MACSPECTRUM said:


> i like that guy from the big easy the best
> he's got music in his soul


and it said so on his t-shirt....


----------



## MacDoc

Hadn't realized he's a New Orlean's native - I love a guy that entertain with his voice and a harmonica. He's certainly grown over the weeks mix his presence and Yamin's voice


----------



## CubaMark

They've got a good crop of candidates this year... we'll certainly see three or four of these people with record contracts regardless of a win.

My favourites:

1/ <b>Taylor Hicks</b>. I doubt he can win this, but wow - what a great performer. Anything he does, he gets the house up on their feet. He's got Joe Cocker's voice, and that weird back-bending move he does is reminiscent of Ray Charles' move on the piano bench. Just a great character.

2/ <b>Kellie Pickler</b>. Okay, I'm a total softie. For those who didn't catch the early auditions and may not know her backstory, Kellie's got that grew-up-rough, dad's in prison, poor country girl trying to find her big break sort of thing. She's also got a wicked set of pipes (for Country, at least). Idol may not be interested in two blonde country girls two years in a row, but she is, I think, heads and tails above Carrie Underwood.

3/ <b>Paris Bennett</b>. Ridiculously cute, fabulous pedigree, and a future beyond Idol.

4/ <b>Chris Doughtry</b> is a 'way talented rocker, but will Idol go hard-core?

5/ <b>Eliot</b> is one ugly mother... needs a "face coach" for his singing. Great pipes, but... star material?

6/ <b>That Bucky dude</b>. Oh man, I can't look at him without thinking of Spicoli from "Fast Times at Ridgemont High". Is it just me? A surprisingly good voice. I think he and his twin brother could make it big in Doublemint gum commercials.

7/ <b>Katharine</b> and <b>Lisa</b> are talented, but have yet to stand out for me. Though for a moment I saw "Shania-when-she-was-Eileen" in Katharine's performance last night. Who knows?

8/ The others are off my radar. The winner will come from the top 4 above.


M


----------



## iMatt

ArtistSeries said:


> Too bad American Idol will never produce a Stevie Wonder or any other singer/songwriter of talent. Why? Because they are just performers. I'm sure that Otis Redding would never have made it past the audition...
> The "kids" are manufactured - not matter what individuality they may have. These are forgettable, disposable "idols"...


I enjoy the show as entertainment, so MacDoc can spare me his barbs, but I do agree that it will produce very few, if any, artists of any consequence. But the reason is not that these are mere performers; many singers have done very well singing material written by others. 

The problem, as I see it, is that there's a tendency for the judges to weed out some of the best very early on (they are looking for a Britney, not a Sinatra); later on, the viewers/voters seem to shift things even farther in that direction, probably a function of viewer demographics. This seems even more pronounced with Canadian Idol, which is a real blandness factory if there ever was one.

Some of the remaining contestants can sing very well, and some are just doing karaoke. But if you watch the show in the coming weeks, you'll almost certainly start to see some of the good singers voted off in favour of some who merely look attractive.

On a side note, does anyone else think Paula Abdul has something other than Coke in that Coke cup?


----------



## MacDoc

Well I'd argue about the Britney search mainly cuz she can't sing worth a damn.

Funny looking Britneys




































okay ...maybe Britney.....but at least this one can sing.










I've got no argument with it as entertainment - that's what is - I love the back stories and finding some truly fresh faces and voices and the wonder for those that have never even been on a plane. That cowboy kid with "someday amazing" voice was something out of Little House on the Prairie.

I agree there are some voting distortions - the Hawaiian girl should never hae made it as far as she did on her small dose of talent.

I haven't seen any truly good voices tossed early but didn't catch it completely last year either.

Is it me or is the sound system on the new stage a bit edgy??


----------



## overkill

dibenga said:


> my top 4
> 
> Mandisa
> Hicks
> Paris
> that bald rocker guy who went last (sang a chili peppers song)
> 
> 
> What is everyone elses?


i think his name is Chris


----------



## MacDoc

Wow - weird twist tonight Lisa Bennet second lowest  Hope that changes.

The voters did get it right tho - weakest was gone - not very classy cutting her swan song off as they did tho she's not a memorable singer still she got that far.

I think the audience AND Lisa were in shock. I'd be very surprised if she did not make the top 6 at least.

•• Dibenga looks like you got a good handle on the top 4

157321 responses
RANKING	SINGER
1. 'Idol' winner	
1. Chris Daughtry ( 50% )
2. Taylor Hicks ( 12% )
3. Mandisa ( 11% )

2. 'Idol' runnerup	
1. Chris Daughtry ( 19% )
2. Mandisa ( 19% )
3. Taylor Hicks ( 16% )

3. Third best	
1. Mandisa ( 18% )
2. Taylor Hicks ( 18% )
3. Paris Bennett ( 15% )

4. Fourth best	
1. Paris Bennett ( 15% )
2. Mandisa ( 15% )
3. Taylor Hicks ( 14% )

Tho that's a dro in the bucket compared to the 32 million votes cast


----------



## iMatt

Maybe "looking for a Britney" wasn't the best way to put it. It just seems to me that the judges try to steer things toward the middle of the road, and the viewers seem happy not only to help them, but to go even more MOR than the judges are looking for. The runner-up to Ruben (where's his staying power, anyway?) a couple of years ago is a case in point (his name seems to be blocked from my mind). You couldn't ask for a blander, more Disney-soundtrack-album-male-Céline Dion-generic-crooner. Blech. But that is the lowest common denominator, so what can you do?

And what about the last winner? Bland, bland, bland. Utterly forgettable. I forget her name, too. Her runner-up, Bo, was a xerox copy of a true rocker, the kind of guy who can be found fronting bar bands across the U.S. and Canada every night of the week. I know some people posting in this thread will disagree, but IMO the same applies to this year's rocker dude, Chris. He's just a cheap Chris Cornell clone with a dash of Eddie Vedder. This is the kind of singer who really needs to be able to write songs in order to amount to anything.

From what I've heard of this year's contestants (I have missed some performances, though), I'd say it _should_ come down to Mandisa and Paris. I doubt very much that it will, though.

Again, I find the show entertaining, but the chance of an artist with real potential being crowned winner is, IMO, minimal.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah but you conveniently skip Fantasia and Reuben neither of which are bland or forgettable and are just getting started - you could make the same claim about many artists early on and yep some won't cut it.
There are also hundreds and hundreds of talented professional artists making good livings neither I or you will EVER hear of.

I'll buy your argument in the case of Lisa - she's been performing since since she was 8 at a high level and it shows BUT the voters clearly aren't buying "smooth and professional".
Paris clearly has some "spark" with the audience Lisa is missing.

In some respects it becomes a popularity contest as opposed to a "talent" contest but at least those that get into the last bunch get the exposure for careers that would be hard to come by any other way even if they prove to be not the most "popular".
It seems sometimes the "most hungry" - like Fanatasia and perhaps Paris clearly put their hearts and talent into the performance over the "slick and professional".
As I said - it's the back stories for me and the occasional incredible performance - I knock the volume down if I'm not enjoying the singer. I like the interaction of the judges as well.

Taylor Hicks is this year's surprise for me.


----------



## iMatt

MacDoc said:


> Yeah but you conveniently skip Fantasia and Reuben neither of which are bland or forgettable and are just getting started - you could make the same claim about many artists early on and yep some won't cut it.
> There are also hundreds and hundreds of talented professional artists making good livings neither I or you will EVER hear of.


To me, Ruben _is_ forgettable in the most important way: the music. He has more personality than most other contestants, but musically...uh...well, as I recall he's kind of a generic R&B crooner, isn't he? You really think he's a distinctive voice out there? Has he done anything noteworthy in the last two years? Did he break the typical Idol mold of making an utterly forgettable quickie album? Tell you what, if his stuff is on iTunes point me to his best song in your opinion and I'll drop .99 on it.

Fantasia: no comment, not familiar enough with her. But again I'll drop .99 if you want to find out whether I'm a Simon or a Paula.

And being bland and middle-of-the-road doesn't preclude being "talented and successful." I completely agree: there are hundreds and hundreds of talented pros making good livings, and you and I will never hear of them. But if American Idol is successful at making us hear about those kinds of artists, then it has failed in its mission. 

They're pros, they've got some talent, they're making a good living...so what? I thought the show was supposed to find the cream of the crop, a superstar -- and not just mid-range talents capable of eking out a living in the industry. As far as I can see, that is all we've seen from the show so far.


----------



## MacDoc

Fantasia



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fantasia_Barrino
> 
> Occasionally dreams do come true and in her case well deserved.
> 
> Quote:
> 2004 Billboard Top selling single of the year, "I Believe"
> 2004 Billboard Top selling R&B/Hip-Hop single of the year, "I Believe"
> 2005 Billboard-American Urban Radio Networks Top R&B/hip-hop single (sales), "I Believe"
> 2005 NAACP Image Award for Outstanding Female Artist won
> 2006 Groovevolt Music Awards- Best New Artist - Won


Again you are missing the point of early in the career.
It's unlikely Idol will ever "catch" another Fantasia but it will serve to bring talented kids to the public and industry eye who may never ( like Fantasia and some others ) have the resources to further their careers.

I'll point to Kenna again who has had such a hard time getting his career rolling desptie all the "insider help" you could want.
http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/147...03/kenna.jhtml

Also for every megastar there are hundreds and thousands of talented singers with good careers. This show is a boost up for some of those who may never get the chance otherwise.
I think the show was lucky to come up with Fantasia as I'm quite sure most will have so so careers - but that should not take away from the positive aspects of giving kids ( and not so kids ) a chance to strut their stuff and get noticed.

...and entertain us and have some fun in Hollywood while doing so.


----------



## ArtistSeries

Wow MacDoc, you seem to imply that selling albums somehow equals talents. If that's the case, then Brittany is a great singer....

I have not had the misfortune of listening to all AI graduate albums. But the ones that I did listen to were okay to mediocre at best.

I found this review of Fantasia's album to have hit the mark (3/5)
http://www.allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=10:rekxikkdbb29


> "Love you Clive Davis, thanks for being so gangsta!" So says Fantasia Barrino -- now simply billed as "Fantasia" since divas are, by law, not allowed to have more than one name -- in the liner notes for her 2004 debut album, Free Yourself. This indicates both Barrino's relative naïveté and the nature of Free Yourself itself. Fantasia was the winner of the third American Idol competition in 2004, and while Clive Davis has shepherded all of the previous AmIdol winners and runner-ups, it's possible that Barrino had spent so little time in the music biz that she didn't grasp the depths of either Davis' legacy or his savvy, the latter of which was clearly on display on each AmIdol record. Under Davis' direction, Kelly Clarkson, Justin Guarini, Ruben Studdard, and Clay Aiken all made records tailored for a specific audience, which is the reason they all had great success (well, with one notable exception), so it should come as no surprise that Davis has steered Barrino straight to the streets to make an album that thrives on urban R&B inflections and style. Free Yourself is looser and hipper than any previous AmIdol album. Gone is Matthew Wilder, who contributed to Kelly's debut; gone are Neil Sedaka and Aldo Nova, who featured heavily on Clay's album. In their place are Missy Elliott, Jermaine Dupri, and Rodney Jerkins, hip-hop hitmakers who give a good indication that this album is striving to seem fresh and hip, something that no other American Idol album has even attempted. Of course, the show-biz trappings haven't been completely abandoned -- Fantasia's showstopping rendition of Gershwin's "Summertime" has been revived, and it's been given an overwrought treatment that's slicker and more mannered than either of her performances of it on the show. *And that reveals Fantasia's biggest weakness, which is part of the inherent flaw of American Idol: it rewards contestants who put on a show of being a great singer instead of actually being a great singer.* Of all the third-season contestants, Barrino trumped all her competitors in terms of sheer dramatics and histrionics, and that made her more memorable than equally talented singers such as Latoya London. While Fantasia's Macy Gray-meets-Mary J. Blige-and-goes-Broadway voice *may have made for great television, where it sounded unique when delivered in two-to-three-minute bursts, it grates over the course of a 13-track record.* There's no doubt that she has chops, but the problem is her thin timbre, which is an acquired taste. To doubters, *she seems to squawk her songs as much as sing them, but to her fans, it's all part of her idiosyncratic style.* That argument was easier to accept when she was only on TV, but like all AmIdol winners, *she is less impressive on record than she is on the show. Fantasia is a compelling presence on television, and she has more charisma on record than any of her peers, but without the visuals, her vocals seem mannered and overly histrionic, which may suit her diva-in-waiting persona but doesn't necessarily make her a diva.* Unfortunately, Free Yourself decides to play up that diva fantasy, mythologizing her downtrodden beginnings and status as a "Baby Mama" and throwing in several tracks that swagger as if she were already a rival to Mariah.


----------



## iMatt

MacDoc said:


> Fantasia
> 
> Again you are missing the point of early in the career.
> It's unlikely Idol will ever "catch" another Fantasia but it will serve to bring talented kids to the public and industry eye who may never ( like Fantasia and some others ) have the resources to further their careers.
> 
> I'll point to Kenna again who has had such a hard time getting his career rolling desptie all the "insider help" you could want.
> http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/147...03/kenna.jhtml
> 
> Also for every megastar there are hundreds and thousands of talented singers with good careers. This show is a boost up for some of those who may never get the chance otherwise.
> I think the show was lucky to come up with Fantasia as I'm quite sure most will have so so careers - but that should not take away from the positive aspects of giving kids ( and not so kids ) a chance to strut their stuff and get noticed.
> 
> ...and entertain us and have some fun in Hollywood while doing so.


I think the point you're missing, MacDoc, is that sales are not necessarily an indicator of quality. If they were, Celine Dion would be universally acclaimed and not half-adored and half poster-girl for kitsch. 

I'm not saying the show's not positive, fun or entertaining. What I _am_ saying is that it generally showcases mediocrity, and is actually structured to do so. Ultimately, it has to be because audiences prefer the familiar over the truly unique, and I think there's no question the judges play to that. I mean, when Simon compares somebody to Clay Aiken, it's meant and received as a huge compliment! 

I wish I could copy and paste from the iTunes review of Fantasia's album, but I can't, so here's a brief quote that sums up my concerns about the whole "Idol" phenomenon. I will download her hit single later, and give you a first-hand opinion.



> ...Fantasia's biggest weakness, which is part of the inherent flaw of American idol: it rewards contestants who put on a show of being a great singer instead of actually being a great singer. Of all the third-season contestants, Barrino trumped all her competitors in terms of sheer dramatics and histrionics, and that made her more memorable than equally talented singers such as Latoya London. While Fantasia's Macy Gray-meets-Mary J. Blige-and-goes-Broadway voice may have made for great television [...] it grates over the course of a 13-track record. [...] Like all AmIdol winners, she is less impressive on record than she is on the show [...] Without the visuals, her vocals seem mannered and overly histrionic, which may suit her diva-in-waiting persona but doesn't necessarily make her a diva.


And this is the sales pitch!

As for resources, the true originals make it by doing whatever they have to do, usually relentless performing and frugal living, resources be damned. No doubt many kids see Idol as a shortcut to the promised land, but I suspect that most really original performers either don't bother with it, or are sent away very early in the game if they do show up.

For example, I once saw a performance by someone who later auditioned for Canadian Idol. (This person became an acquaintance but not a close friend, FWIW). Heard her sing jazz standards and a few originals for a whole evening, and would gladly do so again, or buy an album, before spending a cent on Kalan Porter or any of the others. Yet she made it no higher than top 100, because she was just too off-beat for the competition. 

In other words, she was _too original_ for the judges to consider her a potential mainstream hitmaker. I think that's a flawed approach, because the biggest hitmakers are those who do something new with the standard tools. Idol is just not set up to encourage that -- sing an original song, or an unfamiliar one, or come up with a unique approach and arrangement, and chances are you're sunk.

Damn, AS found a pastable version of the same review. Still, I'm not deleting my re-typing job.


----------



## MacDoc

But now you are judging the raison'd'tre behind the show.

We KNOW the best singer may not make it but it's giving a chance to entertainers who may never get that opportunity to showcase themselves
It's entertaining the viewers at the same time.

Sounds like a fine transaction to me.


----------



## ArtistSeries

MacDoc said:


> Sounds like a fine transaction to me.


Similar to the Survivor girls posing in Playboy....


----------



## MacDoc

Now THAT kind of "exposure" is definitely entertaining .

Girl's gotta exploit those assets.....vocal "chords" or otherwise


----------



## iMatt

MacDoc said:


> But now you are judging the raison'd'tre behind the show.
> 
> We KNOW the best singer may not make it but it's giving a chance to entertainers who may never get that opportunity to showcase themselves
> It's entertaining the viewers at the same time.
> 
> Sounds like a fine transaction to me.


Isn't the ostensible raison-d'être to find the *best* undiscovered talent? I don't think it's unfair to hold it to that standard -- even though it seems obvious enough that the real purpose is first, to generate ratings for Fox and second, to sell some records for Sony/BMG. 

Like I said, it's still fun and entertaining, no doubt a wonderful experience for those who survive without a crushing ego-blow at some point, but that doesn't mean it actually lives up to its claimed purpose.


----------



## MacDoc

Hmm devolving to semantics - can we agree on "find undiscovered talent that has popular appeal".

Best is a whole can of worms and yes primarily it's a for profit TV show.
I like the premise and in HD the production values are glorious. I find the contestants and contest engaging, occasionally side splitting, sometimes painful and once in a great while jaw dropping.

Good mix for me. :clap:


----------



## ArtistSeries

MacDoc said:


> Hmm devolving to semantics - can we agree on "find undiscovered talent that has popular appeal".


Sounds about right...


----------



## MacDoc

Better song choices tonight but damn the sound levels are so low on the HD feed.

The commercials blow my ears off and can't get decent levels on the show 

Lot of background hiss too.  Bet it's Rogers.
One time I wish I had OTA HD.


----------



## MacDoc

Well one of my favs is off to a good start. :clap:










and keeping pretty good company just behind Norah Jones.



> The album was released on January 30, 2007 by RCA Records. It debuted at #2 on the Billboard 200, selling 116,000 copies in its first week, behind Norah Jones' Not Too Late.[1]


----------



## SINC

Ah yes, the teeny bopper talent show where the judges are more entertaining than the contestants. Very strange phenomenon that.


----------



## MacDoc

Your comment shows your ignorance of it as usual. Nothing new there. 

There are no contestants UNDER 16 and some are incredibly talented but then it takes a bit of judgement and paying attention to ascertain that.
Yes the dynamics between the judges ARE entertaining but you do a disservice to many talented singers like kat who work hard for a chance to work with the top in the entertainment industry.

This guy in particular

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elliott_Yamin

had not a thing going for him but a glorious voice and wonderful supportive mom.



> American Idol
> Yamin stands out in the annals of American Idol as a contestant whose exceptional talent propelled him to his respectable finishing place despite personal hardships, lack of star image, entertaining experience, or nonadherence to the pop genre usually represented on the show. During one weekly rehearsal, Elliott was told by guest coach Stevie Wonder that he should definitely pursue a career in music.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elliott_Yamin


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> Your comment shows your ignorance of it as usual. Nothing new there.


For the record, it has nothing to do with ignorance. I have attempted to watch this spectacle and I find it juvenile at best. One man's garbage and all applies here.


----------



## CN

I watched a couple episodes at the start of the season...strangely enough , Paula Abdul provided most of the entertainment---what is she on? Seriously, I think its time for some rehab for her if she's going on the air (and interviews too!) in that condition. It was funny for awhile, then it was just plain sad.


----------



## HowEver

I prefer Rock Star: INXS or Supernova, or the like. All the singers are proven talents going in, it's just a matter of whether they "fit" the band they are auditioning for. And the house band backing them up is better than 90% of what's on the radio.

As for the Idol series, it's just glorified karaoke to me, and not all that glorious. Making people sing outside their genre seems a pointless and painful exercise, and it's no wonder the show is all about humiliation and disrespect. Watching others suffer used to be done in the public square; deja vu all over again here.


----------



## CubaMark

HowEver said:


> I prefer Rock Star: INXS or Supernova, or the like. All the singers are proven talents going in,


Agreed. After RSSN (didn't see RSINXS), American Idol does come off as something for "the unwashed masses." 

I'm just waiting on the album from *Storm Large* (Blog) to show up on iTunes... she's been in the studio these past couple of weeks, so we're a ways off yet...

LadyLike iTunes Link (explicit)

M


----------



## MacDoc

One to watch in my view - only one I've seen.










Had the audience standing up. Pooooooooooooower.

catch her here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiOgIdHUrew

and here

http://www.rickey.org/?p=2136

Gonna enjoy listening to her. :clap:


----------



## mrjimmy

Saw Kellie Pickler early this morning on CMT. She's a cutie!

I agree with you MacDoc, Lakisha is good. I bet she'll get more than half way through before the fickle voting public caves and votes in pretty and popular.


----------



## MacDoc

Oh I don't know - Fantasia did "jest fine thankee".


----------



## MacDoc

Not too impressed with the final 12 guys tho Chris Sligh has some real potential.

Simon face planted big time - ill considered crack about tele-tubbies.

Guy did NOT deserve it. Look for Chris to go for a while in my mind.


----------



## Sonal

I liked Chris Sligh.

I also liked Blake, and the last guy. Not sure if I have a favourite picked out yet... the guys were all pretty bleh.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah - bleh is good description....looking forward to the girls.

Sligh already has some entertainment experience and his stage presence shows.

Last guy a bit too ernest but might play to the older voters.
No real buzz at all.

Lakisha will eat all but Sligh alive. A competition between those two late in the game I would surely enjoy.

No one of Kat's looks/talent 
What a package that girl was  :clap:

Wish I could find a video of either or both of her Black Horse and a Cherry Tree

why here it is http://www.gofish.com/player.gfp?gfid=30-1033832

sound level is bit weak 

Very cool instruments those guys are playing.
Unique presentation.
She shoulda won.










••••

BTW if you want to see what one talented girl who knows her technology can do - all by her lonesome...live.

Have a look and listen to KTs original

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5f957EyrRU  :clap:

Hard to beleive.


----------



## darkscot

Sundance falling bad, but then his comment to the non-winner "you can be my bodyguard if i make it big" makes him deserve it. karma. 

nothing fantastic yet. Think Simon was pretty spot-on in his judgements (ill-conceived cracks aside).


----------



## MacDoc

Well there are always surprises - Sundance has some potential.
Look how Eliot blossomed last year - tho he sure had the pipes.

I suspect a girl is up for the win this year - lts of talk that the powers wanted a guy to win but apparently the fnal vote was damn close.

Good bunch last year at the end - I think all have albums - Daughtry Kat and Taylor.

Glad I have the western feed as well - got interrupted a few times on the first go around - was able to watch it again later.


----------



## MacDoc

Oh what a difference tonight

Stephanie - rockin start off - good looks, voice, stage presence. -









This girl's got it :clap:

'''.......we got us a horse race..nother great performance Sabrina Sloan.











ah the Elito Yamin for 2007 - no confidence and INCREDIBLE voice.










Melinda :clap: the boys are in trouble.

oh boy big trouble.....Lakisha gave em all a lesson.......POOOOOWWWWAHHH!!!!!
She's really really good.
Simon got it right - whole different class.

The Boys suck - not one of them close to any of the top six girls.


----------



## mrjimmy

Bang on MacDoc!

Lakisha is WOW!

I'm pretty sure who the bye-bye's are going to be as well...


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah MOST of the boys if there was any justice.

Gonna be tough on the "not quite got it girls"......pretty awesome competition they face..

Last year I was surprised at how good the final 8 were guys and gals.

Gonna be an all girl show this year me thinks. I'm going to watch it again.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

too many guys and girls relying on their looks to get into late rounds to try and snag a record deal

like simon said to lakisha; "a few here are arrogant, but can't sing..." he stated that lakisha was the opposite


----------



## MacDoc

Actually Michael he said that to Melinda I do beleive.

She's the one with little confidence and BIG talent.

Lakisha has both. ...she owns the stage.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

MacDoc said:


> Actually Michael he said that to Melinda I do beleive.
> 
> She's the one with little confidence and BIG talent.
> 
> Lakisha has both. ...she owns the stage.


i stand corrected 
it was melinda - the backup singer that has come to the front


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

funny, i've had a hard time watching the final 24 this year
too many boring singers and the formula of the judges seems changed up
randy is much more of a bad guy than before
paula just seems out of it and babbles more than ever
simon seems like simon "lite"

i enjoyed the preliminary rounds 
i suspect simon;s "you look like a bushbaby" comment may have created this change in formula making simon less nasty and randy less paula friendly

you can tell they're trying to keep paula's speaking to a min. when a couple of nights ago randy, simon and ryan were on jay leno and paula only came out as a 'surprise' in the last 2 min. of the interview

she claims to have never been drunk and simon says he's never seen her take a drink of alcohol, but she has previously admitted to taking painkillers and she looks and sounds like she's in an oxycoton haze


----------



## MacDoc

teeny bopper talent show eh












> - Jennifer Hudson may have a date with Oscar lined up.
> 
> She is considered one of the favorites for her role as Effie White in "Dreamgirls."
> 
> What makes the possible nod so amazing is that *Hudson is a newcomer, rising to fame a couple of years ago as a contestant on "American Idol."*
> 
> And even Hudson can't believe she's made it so far, so fast. She says thinking about her rise to stardom brings tears to her eyes.
> 
> Those who have worked with her aren't surprised. Dreamgirls co-star Keith Robinson says as far as he can see, Hudson was "born to" play Effie and wishes her the best.


http://www.accesshollywood.com/news/ah3631.shtml

....oh she didn't even win Idol that year.....

Already one Oscar awarded to Dreamgirls for sound editing.

.......and damn if Hudson didn't win *Best Supporting Actress* :clap:


----------



## SINC

Odds are one of them teeny boppers would sneak through. I mean when you stop to think about it, one in every few hundred thousand make the NBA too. Nothin' special about that is there?


----------



## gmark2000

Gratuitous SFW Antonella Barba photo:


----------



## MacDoc

Boooooooorrrrrrrrring last night - bring on the girls.
Can we just vote ALL the guys off now.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

Let's keep La Barba though.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah a little eye candy with the mostly decent singing is GOOD thing.

Sure did like Kat


----------



## MacDoc

Lakisha - oh my can that girl sing :clap: Just getting better and better. Dind't hurt I like the song - Big Black Train to Georgia.

She's got another gear tho.

Be interesting to see how she/they get her look and stage coverage tuned.
She's already a bit more relaxed and confident....must be daunting for her competitors.

Nice pairing tonight - Lakisha main competitor showed up to sing.
Melinda Doolittle just laid down a BIG performance :clap :clap: -
Melanda has all the stage control and pro moves - Simon says *THAT was incredible*  ....he's right.

We got us a horse race. Melinda is such a sweet heart - really truly sweet person.

Two excellent careers coming out of this year.


----------



## Sonal

I like Lakisha, but I think tonight, I am all about Melinda.


----------



## mrjimmy

MacDoc said:


> Lakisha - oh my can that girl sing :clap: Just getting better and better. Dind't hurt I like the song - Big Black Train to Georgia.


Midnight Train To Georgia?


----------



## MacDoc

MJ Thank you yes.....

Sonal - I think I agree - Lak has the bigger voice but my Melinda came to sing...that was realllllly good.

Hey Stef Edwards is not letting the other two run away. She's good!


----------



## mrjimmy

Who's it going to be tonight MacDoc?

Methinks Leslie, Alaina, Phil and Sundance.


----------



## MacDoc

I have not been tracking the lower end - just marvelling at the top contenders.
There are a few that need to go - 

I can't see any guys that are truly superior - there are about 4 girls that deserve to go further and two that already have careers started even this early in the game.

Lakisha and Melinda are in the money ....win or not.


----------



## rgray

SINC said:


> For the record, it has nothing to do with ignorance. I have attempted to watch this spectacle and I find it juvenile at best. One man's garbage and all applies here.


I have to agree with SINC here... I have tried to be vaguely interested but end up bored. :yawn: 

If the talent was any good, they'd be working already... and the judges! Look that @$$hole Cowell up in Wiki - he hasn't got the creds to judge a *cow flap bingo*. He only gets work because of his dad's connections.. :yawn:


----------



## MacDoc

> If the talent was any good, they'd be working already..


wrong but if you don't watch you can't know that.

There are thousands really talented musicians and singers that never get a break.
PBS had an excellent docu on one of them - even tho he had supporters way up in the industry he could not get a contract.

There's lots failed dreams and running out of talent on Idol......but on occasion there are incredible performances and rag to riches tales.

There is almost zero chance an illiterate single mom such as Fantasia Barrino could break out into the music industry the Idol provided.

You might as well say sports is boring as well - much of it is painfully so.
If it's not your cuppa fine.
Don't diss what you clearly don't understand.

•••

so his "dad" got him this eh....



> In 2006, Cowell signed two record breaking deals. In the US, he agreed to remain as a judge on American Idol, earning £20 million ($38 million) per series for another 5 years. He also has a deal with FOX which allows his production company to broadcast Got Talent and American Inventor on other networks, but he may not appear on them. In the UK, he signed a "golden handcuffs" deal with ITV, worth approximately $13 million a year for 3 years, which gave them rights to his hit talent show The X Factor, a British spin-off of his Got Talent franchise, and a musical version of the X Factor to find the stars of a Grease production in London's west end. In late 2005, he signed a new contract to remain working for Sony BMG


I don't think so.

Everyone has mentors and leg up - he's had his failures as well and he's only one of three judges.
He gets it - you don't. Your loss.


----------



## Sonal

I think Sanjaya and Antonella should have gone home tonight... but it's still early in the competition; they haven't outstayed their talent yet.


----------



## MacDoc

Sanjaya did look surprised. Simon made a comment in that direction.

Felt sorry for the poor girl at the end - total breakdown - worst I've seen - completely lost her voice and composure. 

Not tracking the bottom group too closely.


----------



## mrjimmy

So I got the girls right and the guys wrong.

What was I thinking? Phil is military, a family man and a nice guy (I'll give him a few weeks) and Sundance is the classic big oafish underdog (they will tire of this soon).

Kellie Pickler guest appearance? The short hair and blue dress?


----------



## MacDoc

I see the boys really impressed - not. 

Can we have double girls show.

Poor Antonella - cute but no pipes.

Steph very good. Not a knock down performance but she shold be final six.

Lakisha - she SHOULD win on straight talent - just gets better.

Melinda gonna give her a run tho.

A showdown between those two would be most enjoyable. Melinda's got a Tina Turner energy in her singing.

Enjoyed the show generally - the boys?? yuck.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

problem is at this stage contestants get voted on by america, not judges
hence the more vanilla performances as they just want to "hang around" and top 12 will probably get some sort of contract or work in show business

a majority of the contestants don't want to win, just not to lose this week

antonella will probably get some sort of gig on a teen type show
she's cute and has had "exposure" (some more than she wanted) so she's now gone from a nobody to a somebody

someone will hire her for something in tv or 'b' movies
she doesn't seem shy about her body and 'b' movie directors love that

the boys are just a waste
and like rosie o'donnel said today; "did they all get eyebrow waxes?"


----------



## JumboJones

Looks like the Canadian counter part is creating it's own drop dead moments.  :lmao:

http://www.uselessjunk.com/article_full.php?id=18520


----------



## MacDoc

Ah the erotic content star is gone at last - painful to hear - not bad eye candy.
I enjoyed the opening ensemble piece.

Did not know how well Carrie Underwood was doing - not my kind of music but she's sure on a roll 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carrie_Underwood












> Carrie Underwood has certainly been recognized as a legitimate success since her reign as the American Idol season four winner. She has just added five more Academy of Country Music Awards nominations to her list of achievements. The nominations are for: Female Vocalist, Album (Some Hearts), Single of the Year, Song of The Year and Video of The Year for "Before He Cheats." Carrie received her first nominations in the ACM’s Video and Album categories.
> “I feel like I am still in a dream,” says Carrie. “My life has been such a whirlwind in the past two years, so please don’t wake me up!”
> Carrie took home 2 trophies at last year’s awards- Top New Female Vocalist and Single of The Year


Idol announces poverty relief program. Idol is the most watched program in the world. Nice to see them use that power in this cause.










http://www.savethechildren.org/newsroom/2007/american-idol.html?WT.mc_id=0307_WEB_AmerIdol_1_D

:clap:

••

Hmmph Sundance gone...THAT's a surprise.


----------



## lotus

Hard to believe, Sundance and Sabrina are gone. Makes me wonder about my fellow Americans. Hope they smarten up before November 2008.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah Sanjaya still in is too weird.

Hey Lotus how have you been??

Couple of powerful gals this year eh? 

Can't choose between Melinda and Lakisha.


----------



## lotus

Macdoc, you are right, Sanjaya and Haley should have gone. It was depressing to see two excellent vocalists get voted off. It should be an interesting contest, but in the end it will probably be Melinda and LaKisha.:clap:


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

lotus said:


> Macdoc, you are right, Sanjaya and Haley should have gone. It was depressing to see two excellent vocalists get voted off. It should be an interesting contest, but in the end it will probably be Melinda and LaKisha.:clap:


unfortunately at this stage of the competition, the judges don't have votes and as such it turns into a popularity contest

that doesn't explain how taylor hicks won last year

i am starting to give up on idol

lose sundance over sanjaya?
just nuts


----------



## mrjimmy

MACSPECTRUM said:


> unfortunately at this stage of the competition, the judges don't have votes and as such it turns into a popularity contest
> 
> that doesn't explain how taylor hicks won last year
> 
> i am starting to give up on idol
> 
> lose sundance over sanjaya?
> just nuts


Lose Sabrina over Haley is even more nuts. Simon was right when he said that he couldn't even remember her (Haley) name. 

Sanjaya is cute but so is Antonella so that's a head scratcher.

Sundance seemed like a good guy but totally can understand why he left, it's just who he was up against.


----------



## mrjimmy

MACSPECTRUM said:


> that doesn't explain how taylor hicks won last year


Taylor Hicks had extremely broad appeal. He was like your goofy drunken Uncle, a distinguished elder statesman (for Idol anyway) or the guy who owns the local hardware store.

He had the resort entertainer bit down cold. He had average inoffensive looks made exotic by the salt & pepper. I believe people associated good times, holidays and parties to him. A certain sentimentality and safety.


----------



## MacDoc

Remember tho last year the vote was 

a) massive
b) very close

Vanishingly small difference if I recall.
He did have a broadbased southern boy appeal.

••

This Idol Gives Back event is pretty massive.
Luring Annie Lennox to an Idol event is no small feat  Bono too.

Judges and host I thought had their hearts on their sleeves.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

mrjimmy said:


> Lose Sabrina over Haley is even more nuts. Simon was right when he said that he couldn't even remember her (Haley) name.
> 
> *Sanjaya is cute but so is Antonella so that's a head scratcher.*
> 
> Sundance seemed like a good guy but totally can understand why he left, it's just who he was up against.



i think those internet pix of Anotnella worked against her


----------



## mrjimmy

MACSPECTRUM said:


> i think those internet pix of Anotnella worked against her


Good point.


----------



## JumboJones

MACSPECTRUM said:


> i think those internet pix of Anotnella worked against her


Not in my books. I doubt this will be the last you see of her.


----------



## mrjimmy

JumboJones said:


> Not in my books. I doubt this will be the last you see of her.


For sure she will have some offshoot career from all of this. She is perfect for TV: pretty and vacuous.

Her voice stunk, but in the battle of the beauties, I agree with MS that the pics probably did her in.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

Hell, they should have just kept a top 10 and booted Sanjaya and Haley. Though, 12 weeks of advertising revenue is better than 10. Is that Idol Gives Back part of Project Red? If Bono is showing up, is it possible that Apple may get in on it, being a part of Project Red and the deal with AT&T for the iPhone.


----------



## lotus

The buzz is that Girls Gone Wild has offered Antonella $250,000 to host a new video. If she becomes their spokesperson they will double the offer. 

So as you say we may not have seen the last of Antonella!


----------



## JumboJones

lotus said:


> The buzz is that Girls Gone Wild has offered Antonella $250,000 to host a new video. If she becomes their spokesperson they will double the offer.
> 
> So as you say we may not have seen the last of Antonella!


If she was smart she would start her own pay site instead of doing this.:greedy:


----------



## MacDoc

Wow.. a hotter Kat :clap:


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

JumboJones said:


> If she was smart she would start her own pay site instead of doing this.:greedy:



that's a lot of money up front

"bird in the hand worth two in the bush"

very appropriate for antonella


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

MacDoc said:


> Wow.. a hotter Kat :clap:



one wonders why we haven't seen her in a movie yet
she seems purrrrfect for hollywood


----------



## MacDoc

For a little vicarious thrill.

http://www.tmz.com/2007/02/23/kat-mcphee-feel-em-tyra-theyre-real/


----------



## mrjimmy

Did I just stumble into a tree-fort sleepover?


----------



## MacDoc

Hey she's cute . Girls in their 20s 

••••

Idol final 12 - what an ugly start - vote the guys off let's hear some singers. 

Melinda good but marginal song  Simon got it right -" boring song marvelous performance."
She is truly a sweet human being. :clap: Good to see her get this break - her voice is incredible.

Oh PLEEEEASE send Sanjaya home.


----------



## Sonal

What's wonderful about Melinda is how heartfelt and genuine she is. Being on this show is a huge deal, huge exposure for a singer, and you can see she is grateful for every second of it.

But currently Sanjaya is having me cringe. WRONG song for him. He doesn't have the right kind of power or attitude.


----------



## iLabmAn

Sonal said:


> What's wonderful about Melinda is how heartfelt and genuine she is. Being on this show is a huge deal, huge exposure for a singer, and you can see she is grateful for every second of it.
> 
> But currently Sanjaya is having me cringe. WRONG song for him. He doesn't have the right kind of power or attitude.



Well, Sanjaya justed proved several things to me (and my young children who were running around the family room clutching their ears):

- the boy is WAY out of his league now
- he can't dance. I mean, what's with the "havetoholdmyselfbecauseIhavetogopeepee dance?"
- he's got quite the little attitude and thinks himself quite a better singer
- he's more into his looks then vocals

At least he gave the other poor performers a chance to remain next week. The rest could just jump around the stage and pole dance...


----------



## MacDoc

Haley might be a dark horse if she gets past the nerves.
That was almost really good.....reminds me of Kat who was really nervous at the beginning.
Haley has a voice too tho not as big as Kats.

Melinda needs a heart on sleeve award. :clap:

Kiki - like that - love the song and the look - this girl just gets better.  :clap: :clap:
Excellent and accurate assessment from Simon.


----------



## Sonal

You know, Lakisha has an incredible voice, but I have a hunch that Melinda's humbleness may give her an edge over Lakisha's confidence. 

Just thinking about the "I didn't even look at the lyric's until last night" comment.

Hard to say.... this is a funny show sometimes.


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## MacDoc

Big time show down on final two.

The interesting thing I findis that Melinda is actually the more professional of the two - just missing the confidence.

Kiki owns that stage tho so does Melinda.
I felt the control on Lakisha tonight was a big plus. She did not over sing it.


----------



## Sonal

It'll be interesting to see how the whole Mel/Kiki thing goes down.

But ugh.... I like Blake, but I hate what he did to that song.... Felt like he was singing through molasses. Kept waiting for it to speed up.


----------



## iLabmAn

Sonal said:


> It'll be interesting to see how the whole Mel/Kiki thing goes down.
> 
> But ugh.... I like Blake, but I hate what he did to that song.... Felt like he was singing through molasses. Kept waiting for it to speed up.


"That song was written in a particular style..." sayeth Sir Simon.

Well. Yup. Totally agree. That whole bridge part was a mess. 

Blake: Better thank Sanjaya for his "wonderful" performance dude. You need to focus more on performing the actual song than proving yourself as a producer and arranger.

Good to see that he was using a PowerBook to mix down his tracks!


----------



## MacDoc

Face plant by Blake - dsappointing but how do you follow Kiki 

Steph up - great outfit.....bit harsh vocals. 2nd tier.


----------



## iLabmAn

What's the appeal of Chris Richardson to the fold? Maybe because he looks, sings and acts like Justin Timberlake? I dunno.

I left half-way through his performance to post this note. 

Meh.


----------



## Sonal

My American Idol watching secret.

I am doing dishes. If a singer is one I am interested in, or catches me right away, I turn off the water. Otherwise, I wash a few plates.

Yeah, Chris R was just not tap-worthy.


----------



## MacDoc

My 5:1 headphones have a volume control 

Clearly there are two who shold be in the final this year - would be a real shame if that did not occur.


----------



## lotus

What a disappointing two hours! D. Ross probably changed channels and listened to the news. Only four decent performances out of twelve. 

Belinda and "Kiki" still at the head of the class, but how about that Jordin? Don't count her out, she could be the dark horse in the race.


----------



## Sonal

Jordin was wonderful. No dishes washed during her performance.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

i was on the phone during idol
i wonder if it's worth me watching the west coast feed?
hmmmmmm


----------



## MacDoc

Catch the front runners - rest are marginal.


----------



## Sonal

There's a few websites where you can download the MP3 or the video... you only need to watch 4-5 performances and can skip the rest.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

i enjoy simon;s comments
they are usually spot on
oh, i also watch to see how silly paula is

silly is a metaphor for Rx drugs, booze, etc.


----------



## mrjimmy

MACSPECTRUM said:


> i enjoy simon;s comments
> they are usually spot on
> oh, i also watch to see how silly paula is
> 
> silly is a metaphor for Rx drugs, booze, etc.


Have another 'coke' Paula.


----------



## Sonal

Well, Paula cried, and Simon and Seacrest had a moment. 

That was all that really stood out for me.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

i tried, i really tried watching the west coast feed, but the guys just plain sucked and the 3 girls simon liked, i also liked

now it's a matter if america wants to vote for a young kid who changes his hair style every week or for someone who can actually sing


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Sonal said:


> Well, Paula cried, and Simon and Seacrest had a moment.
> 
> That was all that really stood out for me.


i think simon and seacrest are just trying a bit too hard trying to prove who is the real heterosexual

i'd ask for estrogen level testing of all 3 judges and seacrest

ok, so paula wins and randy is last, but who is 2nd and 3rd?


----------



## mrjimmy

MACSPECTRUM said:


> i think simon and seacrest are just trying a bit too hard trying to prove who is the real heterosexual
> 
> i'd ask for estrogen level testing of all 3 judges and seacrest
> 
> ok, so paula wins and randy is last, but who is 2nd and 3rd?


and this matters why?


----------



## JumboJones

mrjimmy said:


> and this matters why?


It's the only entertaining part of the show.


----------



## mrjimmy

JumboJones said:


> It's the only entertaining part of the show.


What, determining someone's sexuality? Wow, that says a lot about you.


----------



## JumboJones

mrjimmy said:


> What, determining someone's sexuality? Wow, that says a lot about you.


No the banter with the judges, and Simon's comments to the contestants, demeaning or not.


----------



## mrjimmy

JumboJones said:


> No the banter with the judges, and Simon's comments to the contestants, demeaning or not.


I was inquiring as to MS's comments regarding the host's sexuality. I'm not sure how that didn't occur to you when you interjected.


----------



## JumboJones

My bad, I must have read it wrong.


----------



## mrjimmy

JumboJones said:


> My bad, I must have read it wrong.


Now about that Paula...


----------



## JumboJones

My favorite Paula moment is when she referred to someones performance as "the money shot" "I don't know what that is but that was it". Um... Paula "the money shot" is... whisper... uh ya... I think you stand corrected.  :lmao:


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## JumboJones

Ya, she sounded especially stumbly last night.


----------



## mrjimmy

JumboJones said:


> Ya, she sounded especially stumbly last night.


American Idol brought to you by Rum and Coke!


----------



## JumboJones

mrjimmy said:


> American Idol brought to you by Rum and Coke!


Nice, she could be the new Captain Morgan mascot. "Gotta little Paula in you?" Because everybody wants a piece of Paula, Hiooo!


----------



## MacDoc

> This HAS to be her last season.


You must be joking - to buy out her contract would be crazy money and it's a magic mix that might be hard to duplicate.
Realize this is THE number one franchise in the world right now - the numbers are astronomical.
They are not going to mess with it and a buy out would be unreal $$$$$$$

She's fine - hey Judy Garland and Winston Churchill did okay 

et al










some cute stories and photos of famous and infamous drunks

http://gatorpress.com/stories/page4.html


----------



## JumboJones

MacDoc said:


> http://gatorpress.com/stories/page4.html


:clap::clap::clap:
We should all aspire for such greatness!


----------



## winwintoo

Funny, my 16 y.o. grandson and his girlfriend are here and we have Idol on.

Dianna Ross came out to sing and they both said, "She's not going to win, she's not a good singer at all." And they were serious. They don't know who Dianna Ross is.

I must say I had to agree with them. Her performance wasn't as good as most of the contestants.

Margaret


----------



## iLabmAn

Sanjaya stays?!!!

nnnnnnnNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

iLabmAn said:


> Sanjaya stays?!!!
> 
> nnnnnnnNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


yep and i learned that forgetting the words is a "carnal sin"


----------



## winwintoo

And did you notice that the guy that left forgot something when he was getting dressed?

  

Margaret


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

iLabmAn said:


> Sanjaya stays?!!!
> 
> nnnnnnnNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


13 yr. old girls vote often


----------



## mrjimmy

I'm guessing the 'when will they vote off Sanjaya and Haley' question might attract a few more viewers each week adding some needed intrigue to a competition that's no competition at all.


----------



## MacDoc

Hey - Haley showed up to sing .......maybe back in it. That was HOT. :clap: ...as was the outfit - right song and well done. Good for her.

Nicely executed ballad from Chris.

Steph not bad - good song choice but iffy performance.

Blake - nice song choice and intepretation. He does not have the power tho he's okay in the lower registers. Smoky rendition - just a bit off on the power.

Lakisha - don't like the song but she's always good. Wow big power. Pro performance on a marginal song.

Phil .....marginal.

Jordin - nicely paced and arranged. Emotion in it. Shiver moment :clap: Haven't seen much of that on Idol lately. Her heart was in it too. 17 years old - unreal. Big emotion in it - Simon sez he "felt like jumping off a bridge"....good comment.

We got a horse race in the girls.

Gini - oh tough song - Paint it Black....not a real success.

Chris Sligh Good song choice - nicely done. Enjoyed that.

Melinda - gaining confidence - very pro performance. I've got to give the nod to Jordin but not by much.

•••
Please please America send Sanjaya home.


----------



## Sonal

Jordin. WOW. :clap: :love2: :clap: :love2: :clap: 

Pleasantly surprised by Haley and especially Chris. Liked Blake quite a bit. :clap: :clap: 

Stephanie and Lakisha--not their best, but not bad.

Can't even remember Phil.

Sanjaya.


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## MacDoc

Good glad I wasn't the only one got goosebumps on Jordin. 
Last time I recall was Kat and also Fantasia before that.

I had put it down to a shoot out between Lakisha and Melinda.
Jordin sure stepped up to put some doubt on that. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Reading this thread reminds me of overhearing a bunch of giggling 16 year old girls at the food court at the mall.


----------



## iLabmAn

SINC said:


> Reading this thread reminds me of overhearing a bunch of giggling 16 year old girls at the food court at the mall.


Well, I would not watch this show had it not been for my OWN Idol productions I put on for my students at work:

http://allandrive.peelschools.org/ilab/cheyneidol/Welcome.html

Plus, my children enjoy watching it with me. I enjoy hearing their comments about the vocals and presentations. Soon there will be the day when my kids will become self-absorbed giggling teens....


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Reading this thread reminds me of overhearing a bunch of giggling 16 year old girls at the food court at the mall.


Like, OMG, Blake is like, soooo CUTE!


----------



## MacDoc

Yah can't understand what you don't know about.

••

Baseball to name one is akin to watching paint dry with the occasional interesting moment thrown in.
Better a bit of excitement from a new talent working hard to break into the big time in singing ...and once in a while succeeding - than watching a bunch of overpaid, steroided cynical sports "entertainers" dribble, bat, tackle or skate.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> Reading this thread reminds me of overhearing a bunch of giggling 16 year old girls at the food court at the mall.


This year's Idol is as different from previous years as night and day. This year they actually have a dozen people who can sing!

I tried to watch the first few years wanted to poke sharp sticks in my ears, but this year everyone on stage is worthy of being there. I think they all have a good chance of making a career of it even if they don't win.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## mrjimmy

What a great night.

Definitely Blake, Jordin and Melinda.

Melinda will take this competition. Lakisha has great chops but not the breadth and soul.


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> Baseball to name one is akin to watching paint dry with the occasional interesting moment thrown in.
> Better a bit of excitement from a new talent working hard to break into the big time in singing ...and once in a while succeeding - than watching a bunch of overpaid, steroided cynical sports "entertainers" dribble, bat, tackle or skate.


Yeah, you're right. It's kind of like reading a fanatic's view on GHGs, but that's for another thread.


----------



## mrjimmy

SINC,

Weren't you ever taught that old chesnut: "if you have nothing good to say don't say anything at all?"


----------



## SINC

mrjimmy said:


> SINC,
> 
> Weren't you ever taught that old chesnut: "if you have nothing good to say don't say anything at all?"


I was taught early to call 'em as I see 'em. Still do.


----------



## mrjimmy

SINC said:


> I was taught early to call 'em as I see 'em. Still do.


Aahh, you're the thread umpire. 

Please save your GHG comments for a thread that gives a S#[T ? There are so many after all.

This little thread is all about fun and entertainment. No need to grind your axe here.


----------



## MacDoc

Oh I take Sincs comment on my view on climate change, given that it coincides with IPCC, as a compliment.
He snarks at it so much I just know it's getting under his skin.

Written to Dr. Keith yet Sinc.....oh yeah....neutral reading list overdue as well.

••••

Anyone think that Lakisha might be cruising a bit on her laurels???
She was clearly NOT the top gun last night. 

anyone who missed it - Melinda - very pro

http://www.rickey.org/?p=2742

and Jordin - incredible....only 17










hear it

http://www.rickey.org/?p=2738


----------



## darkscot

Melinda and Jordin were top-notch last night and Blake really surprised me. That was a very cool rendition of that classic  I'd buy that single.


----------



## iLabmAn

The reason why Blake is amazing:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4IewtVZ3LSI


http://youtube.com/watch?v=ex4p2bnTqcM&mode=related&search=

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FTzH-liioME&mode=related&search=


----------



## Sonal

Let us not forget the hotness of Blake. (You have your eye candy, I have mine.  )

This is the thing with Lakisha vs. Melinda. Lakisha is very confident, so even with that big amazing voice, she may not always work at it to put out the best possible performance each time. Melinda lacks that confidence, so she works hard at it.

Jordin too, partly because of her age, also knows she needs to work hard.


----------



## MacDoc

Jordin just came out of nowhere  - When there are no expectations then if you bring your A game suddenly it's even better.

I get a real kick out of listening to the audience wind up as her performance moves along and the listeners catch on this is really special.

That is going to be hard to maintain - her heart was so in it and that shows how much deep emotion ties in with music and performances that inspire.

If anyone has seen the *Making of Fleetwood Mac Rumours*, the power behind that album is very much due to the unreal personal battles going on INSIDE the group for the entire year of recording. Cool DVD.

Annie Lennox is another that knows how passion carries. *Peace Concert* is a blow away performance.

Idol getting to where it's mostly enjoyable all the way through.....when Sanjay goes it'll get MUCH closer.


----------



## mrjimmy

Stephanie??? Not Phil or Sanjaya?


----------



## lotus




----------



## iMatt

lotus said:


>


Looks like www.votefortheworst.com may be having an impact...

This week was the first time I've watched since catching one or two of the early-season "freak show" eps, and Sanjaya was truly terrible.

Part of the reason might be that his song was deceptively simple: about as simple as it gets musically but very hard to perform compellingly (as demonstrated by the flaccid band performance, not just the poor singing).

Anyway, I'm really curious to know whether the "vote for the worst" people really do have a measurable impact. I bet the producers would like to know too.


----------



## MacDoc

Puleeeeeeease - Steph had a good shot at top 4. Ugh.

Now I'm worried for Jordin.


----------



## iLabmAn

Gina. Wow. You RULED tonight. 

My all time Blake let me down with one of my favourite Cure tracks. Oh well.

Sanjaya? What can I possibly say about you?....


----------



## Sonal

MIssed most of the show, but catching up listening to the online tracks.

Apparently, I saw Sanjaya on TV, but I must have blocked it out of my memory since I don't remember it at all. I don't even remember the fauxhawk.

Sligh felt kind of slow tonight. I think he overthinks things.

Pleasantly surprised by Haley and Phil. Not top contenders, but they both picked good songs and did a nice job. Ballsy move by Chris R to sing Don't Speak for Gwen Stefani, and I don't think he really pulled it off.

Blake is hot.


----------



## MacDoc

Auugh missed the first show -could hardly stay awake on the second. Long busy day.

Aside from the Sanjaya horror I felt this was the most evenly contested. Gina sure came to sing.
Melinda has a terrific career ahead of her.
Even enjoyed a couple of the boys tho might been the half asleep aspect.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

Blake ripped off 311's version of The Cure's song and just smiled when the judges told him he made it his own. 3 weeks ago he told everyone on the broadcast that 311 was his favorite band. Just like Daughtry last year when he ripped off Live's version of the Johnny Cash song. Won't matter in the end, though. Just something I wanted to share. And votefortheworst.com and Howard Stern's support for Sanjaya makes every results show interesting. I don't know if it's me, but this year is boring. What a different side of Gwen last night. Put her on your babe list, MacDoc. I always found her attractive, but twice as much last night.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah I did not know the singer before last night - very attractive look.

Hot gal indeed. 










I thought it was overall a more even show with some second stringers showing up their improvements.

Not a two girl show anymore. :clap:

Actually I just recalled one moment last night that was enjoyable - Stephi sure seemed in awe of Melinda. That was a genuine -* "I should be asking you advice"* comment she made about Melinda.


----------



## Sonal

Sanjaya is safe????


----------



## MacDoc

Oh that is so wrong....one more reason I hate Howard Stern.......ass......he's hurting some good kids.


----------



## Sonal

Bye, bye Sligh.

He wasn't the worst this week, but I didn't think he was staying all the way to the end. He overthinks his performance... keeps him distant and unconnected.


----------



## MacDoc

I liked Chris but he was uneven and not up to some others in the field.

Stern is a bloody hijacker.


----------



## Sonal

I will laugh my ass off, however, if Sanjaya wins the whole thing.


----------



## MacDoc

You have a warped mind


----------



## mikeinmontreal

I think Sanjaya will make the top 6, maybe even the top 5. The Save Sanjaya drive is in full swing. He should outlast Haley, Phil, Chris and maybe even Gina. It would be a shame if he went beyond, though.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

Sonal said:


> I will laugh my ass off, however, if Sanjaya wins the whole thing.



and hair dressers all over the world will rejoice as the bevy of sanjaya styles will become the next hot thing at their salons
surpassing the jennifer aniston craze a few years back


----------



## MacDoc

Wow Melinda just blew the DOORS off..... Oh my. Simon right on - shivers.


----------



## SINC

My door is still intact, thanks.


----------



## iLabmAn

WOW! Great night tonight! Jazz standards! YES! It certainly made the Idols more pro sounding.

Oh no....Sanjaya is next...


----------



## Sonal

I'm not sure anymore if I want Sanjaya off or if I want to him to win the whole thing.

EDIT TO ADD: Hmm... I wonder if his haircut tonight would suit me.


----------



## MacDoc

Sanjaya made my ears hurt on that first long note. Poor Simon.

Methinks the host is none to pleased......what an odd grin.

Two girl show tonight.


----------



## mrjimmy

MacDoc said:


> Two girl show tonight.


Every night. It's always Melinda _and someone else..._

Although Haley is becoming a show of her own. Another Kat. Same evolution as well. From attractive to full on tart. The producers understand good TV.

Bottom two tonight? Phil and Chris.

Sanjaya is proof that American Idol may not last forever. He is showing it's Achille's Heel and Simon knows it.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

If the ratings aren't affected, they won't care. I missed last night's show and I am bored so far this season.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

sanjayah escapes elimination once again

hairdressers all over america rejoice

west hollywood erupts in celebration


----------



## Sonal

Well, Gina has a very appropriate song to sing tonight...


----------



## SINC

:yawn:


----------



## mrjimmy

SINC said:


> :yawn:


SINC, we know you don't fancy the show. Why do you bother?


----------



## mrjimmy

Sonal said:


> Well, Gina has a very appropriate song to sing tonight...


No kidding. Man, did I ever call that one wrong. I thought Gina had some soul.


----------



## SINC

mrjimmy said:


> SINC, we know you don't fancy the show. Why do you bother?


I'm no bother. I simply expressed an opinion. You're free to ignore it.


----------



## mrjimmy

SINC said:


> I'm no bother. I simply expressed an opinion. You're free to ignore it.


:yawn:


----------



## mikeinmontreal

mikeinmontreal said:


> I think Sanjaya will make the top 6, maybe even the top 5. The Save Sanjaya drive is in full swing. He should outlast Haley, Phil, Chris and maybe even Gina. It would be a shame if he went beyond, though.


And I didn't even watch last night's show.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

Macdoc, Kat will be in Toronto sometime next week with Eva Avila for some Idol party. Have fun


----------



## MacDoc

Oh yum more Kat coverage :clap:

Mike catch Melinda on uTube - worth the listen tho that Tony Bennet genre hardly my fav.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

Will do. Heard she was the best again last week. Lakisha isn't shining as much they say. Hmmm! Sanjaya vs Melinda showdown? Say it ain't so.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

sunjaya escapes once again....


----------



## mrjimmy

All bets are off. Unless the 'Vote For The Worst' thing works, I believe Jordin is going to take it. Simon proclaims her to be the next American Idol. She was very good.

Lakisha is beginning to show the chip on her shoulder. We all know you're a single Mom and your doing this for the baby. Next...

Simon dresses down Melinda a bit for her glibness. Downfall?

Blake? He'll be gone soon.

Simon appeared just about at the end of his rope with the whole Sanjaya thing. Sanjaya appeared even more smug than ususal. I guess the lesson is, be very good or very bad, just not mediocre.


----------



## MacDoc

Melinda gave singing lessons once more. Jordin very good.
The rest blah, Sj painful.


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## mikeinmontreal

MacDoc, did you survive being in the same area code as the Kat this past weekend? Honorable mention to Eva Avila.


----------



## HowEver

.


----------



## MacDoc

> MacDoc, did you survive being in the same area code as the Kat this past weekend?


Luckily distracted.


----------



## iLabmAn

....and the reign of Sanjaya ends.

Thankfully.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

HowEver said:


> Simon Cowell reacting poorly to shout-out to Virginia Tech victims:
> 
> Simon Cowell Rolls Eyes After Virginia Tech Tribute - Viral Videos - IFILM
> 
> 
> 
> Cowell claims to be reacting to something else, not having heard the comments. Let's see how that flies.



i saw that cowell eye roll and immediately thought; uh oh, he's gonna pay for that one.

i did recall that the judges gave a combined supportive message after coming back from commercial break

i imagine images of a producer running over to their desk and quickly explaining Simon's faux pas and how it looked on camera

i fell asleep, while watching west coast feel, before finding out that sanjaya got booted, but figured something was up when seacrest gave sanjaya the "evil eye" at the top of the show


----------



## mrjimmy

Blake and Lakisha in the bottom three... hmmm... a harbinger for things to come. 

Sanjaya gone! He really did look a bit surprised. It's ironic that the creator of the http://www.votefortheworst.com/ website was on Letterman the night before looking all smug and untouchable, exactly how Sanjaya looked. There are many people today who have no idea what to do with their hair. 

As far as the Simon eye roll thing, it was obvious that he was reacting to Chris' opportunistic call to the victim's families. He was choking on stage defending his weak performance and slagging Simon (which, when you know the history of Idol, is the kiss of death). Then so abrubtly blurting out his sentiment, he might as well of screamed, U-S-A, U-S-A. I have the feeling it might be him next week.


----------



## Loafer

Thanks you Simon Cowell for pointing out Chris's awful tinny, nasal singing

He should go next

Lakesha needs to lose the 'tude and bring home a good performance

I thought Blake did well with the country singing, but needs to find a top lip from somewhere

Phil, did well, he won't win though

it will be a close run thing between Melinda and Jordan

if it isn't, it's a scam!


----------



## JumboJones

Loafer said:


> Thanks you Simon Cowell for pointing out Chris's awful tinny, nasal singing
> 
> He should go next
> 
> Lakesha needs to lose the 'tude and bring home a good performance
> 
> I thought Blake did well with the country singing, but needs to find a top lip from somewhere
> 
> Phil, did well, he won't win though
> 
> it will be a close run thing between Melinda and Jordan
> 
> if it isn't, it's a scam!


That's funny I think if it is it's a scam!


----------



## mrjimmy

Loafer said:


> if it isn't, it's a scam!





JumboJones said:


> That's funny I think if it is it's a scam!


Ultimately, what does it matter? Television programs are really just gaps in time between advertisements. The real scam is that strange feeling that you'd like a Coke and on the way to the store you wished you were driving a Ford.


----------



## Loafer

hate coke....would never ever ever drive a Ford and after seeing those awful commercials they do it just re-enforces my dislike for the company.

advertising doesn't work with me.....unless it's a cool little plastic toy in a cereal box....works everytime


----------



## MacDoc

Poor Jordin - hit a speed bump  - that was rough.

Lakisha back in the saddle BIG TIME....came to sing and did.
A kiss from Simon


----------



## Sonal

Have I ever mentioned that I love Jon Bon Jovi? Gawd, that man is YUMMY!

Phil--did not do a bad job of one of my favourite Bon Jovi songs. He's not gritty enough for it, but then again, Jon Bon Jovi is no longer gritty enough for it.

Jordin--ouch. Prayers needed, honey. This is not your music, it's not in your range, so WHY did you choose THE Bon Jovi song?

Lakisha--I *do* know that song, and DAMN, did she hit it out of the park on that one. I've been won over. She tried on this one, and WOW. I mean, heck, that song sucks when Bon Jovi sings it.


----------



## MacDoc

Blake did the very best with a limited voice. That was GOOD :clap:
KT Tunstall moment.


----------



## Sonal

Yeah, I think he pulled it off. And I LOVE that song.

I think it was a calculated risk. Blake couldn't pull off a rock song if he sang it straight--better to play to his strengths.


----------



## MacDoc

Chris and....  Jordin goin' home??

Hard for Chris to follow that Blake surprise - Chris felt unoriginal despite giving it a good try.

Do I HATE those beavers.....grrrrrrrr 

Oh my the TWO Top Guns are back.
Melinda can rock. :clap:

The girl can sing. Fire in her eye too.

Tina Turner comment - yep - she's finally got the strut.


----------



## Sonal

Holy crap, Melinda can ROCK!

EDIT: I think Chris did a reasonable job with the song, but nothing special, and there were 3 people who turned in something special this week.


----------



## MacDoc

I actually enjoyed that show - bit uneven but there were several top notch bits of entertainment.

$70 million raised  good stuff too.


----------



## Sonal

Me too. I've missed the last couple of weeks--too busy--but I'm glad I caught this one. And not just for the JBJ eye candy.


----------



## mrjimmy

That was a good show last night. Although I find Bon Jovi's anthems a little decade weary.

Blake's performance was everything Idol should be. Risky and original. It has become even more of an assembly line and he shakes it up a bit.

Going home? Jordin? I don't think so. Although they will milk it and give us the cliffhanger ending. I'm pretty sure it's going to be Phil and Chris. I hope so anyway...


----------



## MacDoc

I hope you are correct but I think Phil might have too many good ol' boys and girls in his corner...
Jordin deserves a break


----------



## MacDoc

My my I knew that was a good show last night but not this good!!

According to Seacrest the top 3 performances last night were the top 3 picks on iTunes!!!!! 

Turning into into an all girl show as was apparent from the beginning.

Jordin safe :clap:

Blake's unique performance left him the only guy. America doing okay on this - now it gets tough.

Lakisha and Melinda have careers for sure....Jordin likely if she wants it.


----------



## Sonal

I'm a little mixed on Phil going. Based on last night's performance only, he should have stayed and Jordin left. Based on overall, Jordin should stay.

I don't know.... I like Jordan, but I did NOT like her Livin' on a Prayer.


----------



## mrjimmy

Sonal said:


> I'm a little mixed on Phil going. Based on last night's performance only, he should have stayed and Jordin left. Based on overall, Jordin should stay.
> 
> I don't know.... I like Jordan, but I did NOT like her Livin' on a Prayer.


Jordin did fall apart on that one. I guess Phil lacked that tiny edge needed to separate good from great (Idol-ly speaking of course).

I've always thought the votes are more representitive of overall performance. People who have a bad performance and who are obviously sliding a bit usually end up in the bottom two. Lakisha is the perfect example. Although in her case, she seems to have re-endeared herself to the voters.

Next week? Tough call. Although my gut says Lakisha and Blake yet again in the bottom two.


----------



## MacDoc

Not enough Republicans watch Idol for Phil 

It's hard for people not to be honest about talent tho....Lakisha and Melinda are the real talent as they have been from early on.


----------



## Sonal

Lakisha has talent, but (last night being an exception) she doesn't put a lot into her performance.

And it shows.


----------



## iLabmAn

*Bee Gee NIght? WTF*

<Post deleted>


----------



## mrjimmy

buh-bee-buh-bee-buh-buh-bee-bye-bye-Blake.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

I agree with iLabman, and not only because of his Ehmac mix tapes.


----------



## MacDoc

Ohh shocker ....Lakisha gone.


----------



## Sonal

I'm glad Blake is staying... A Lakisha/Melinda, Lakisha/Jordan or Jordan/Melinda finale would be dull as dishwater. Styles are too similar.

Blake vs. any of them would be much more interesting. I'm hoping for Blake vs. Melinda.


----------



## MacDoc

I suspect if Blake goes - Jordin will get his supporters...now it gets interesting.
BTW for any that miss it all the performances are on YouTube.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

a Melinda / Jordin final would be good
Blake's "bee bop" act is getting very tired


----------



## The Doug

Meh. Gong 'em all.


----------



## mrjimmy

Well I definitely called that one wrong. 

I guess there is no denying Blake's popularity. One bad week shouldn't hurt but it was _really bad_... I think he was a victim of his own success from the week before.

It is a better balance having him remain than the battle of the divas, but it's only going to last a week. The final will come down to Melinda and Jordin.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

Is there a theme night tonight? Someone told me it was System of a Down night, but I didn't believe 'em?


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## mrjimmy

I think it's down to a popularity contest now as all the performances were equally good. 

Although my gut is telling me it's Blake. I hope not though as this season needs a bit more shock n' awe.


----------



## MacDoc

I'm surprised Blake is hanging in there.

Melinda should win on straight talent and she sure owns the stage now....no more cow eyes.
She's gonna do well in the industry I think.

Jordin a real surprise and perhaps best for the popular vote. She's really a sweetheart - both she and Melinda are.

Tough call - would enjoy an all girl final.
••••

In the no "it's not a teeny bopper talent contest" category 

Carrie Underwood walked off with THREE Country Music awards.










and FEW more from Billboard










and a couple from CMT










and a nice iTunes first to top it all off.



> *Carrie Underwood sets record with iTunes track*
> 
> Thursday, May 3, 2007 – Carrie Underwood's recording of The Pretenders' classic, "I'll Stand by You," became the first iTunes exclusive track to debut in the Top 10 of the Billboard Hot 100 chart.
> Entering the chart in 6th for the week ending May 12 in Billboard, "I'll Stand by You" was recorded by Underwood to accompany footage of her two-day trip to Africa this past April for American Idol's "Idol Gives Back" charity special. Now available exclusively through the iTunes Store (www.itunes.com) as a fundraiser downloadable as both a video and audio track, "I'll Stand by You" becomes one of just six digital-only songs ever to debut in the Hot 100 Top 10 and the only track to do so without having been serviced to radio for airplay.
> 
> Based on SoundScan sales, the audio track of "I'll Stand by You" will debut in second on Billboard's Hot Digital Songs chart with *downloads of 124,496 copies*, based on sales from the night of the April 25 Idol episode through this past weekend.
> 
> The money benefits Charity Projects Entertainment Fund (CPEF), which has partnered with Idol to raise awareness and funds for relief organizations assisting children and young people in extreme poverty in America and Africa.


http://www.countrystandardtime.com/...arrie_Underwood_sets_record_with_iTunes_track


----------



## JumboJones

mikeinmontreal said:


> Is there a theme night tonight? Someone told me it was System of a Down night, but I didn't believe 'em?


The lead singer was trained as an opera singer, but even still neither one of his genres wouldn't ever be featured on AI. Did anyone hear the audition on Howard Stern where they brought out the lead singer of Saliva to sing the song he co-wrote for the Spiderman soundtrack? They don't have an ear for that kind of music, period.

And I still think it's a fix, it looks like I'll be right on my prediction once again this year.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

I was just fooling around, Jumbo. I would never expect anything like System on Idol.


----------



## JumboJones

mikeinmontreal said:


> I was just fooling around, Jumbo. I would never expect anything like System on Idol.


It might be the curve ball AI needs to break up it's endless monotony, same reason I stopped watching Survivor. But until a network has the balls to put a decent show up against AI, I am stuck tuning in week after week. Truthfully, I don't have much of a choice anyway seeing my wife still loves the show.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

*Melinda goes home? Idol sucks*

best singer goes home
either the fix is in or America doesn't know good singers from not so good singers

that's it for me

I'm not even going to watch the final

and Ryan Seacrest should shut his big yap and stop fighting with Simon
starting to remind me of a little boy poking fun at a girl because he likes her

little birds say American Idol ratings are dropping faster than Cdn. Con party poll numbers

boooooooo on American Idol
boooooooooooo

tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


----------



## dibenga

*Doolittle!? [email protected]!*

tell me that IDOL is not fixed and I won't believe you. 
The producers HAD to send her home. She was WAAAY too talented to make to final, there would be no tension for the final two. 
IF she made it to the final two she would surely win the whole thing. 

All I hope is that her album isn't produced by anyone related with the show. 
They have a habit of 'overproducing'


----------



## lotus

Ridiculous


----------



## MacDoc

I suspect the vote was very close. 

DialIdol had 29-27-27 with Melinda slightly ahead.

http://dialidol.com/asp/predictions/Predictions.asp

Melinda has a solid career ahead - maybe the best yet.

The crack about "Melinda going home" just before her home town segment was likely on purpose - anyone else catch her reaction??

Jordin wins.


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

let me say again
I AM SICK OF RYAN SEACREST

i am amazed that small of a auditorium can house his ego
seacrest believes we watch the show to see and hear him
well, we dont' !!!!!

i never ever watched the show to see what ryan does or says
he's no better than a talking chimp, except the chimp would probably amuse me

back to radio for him


----------



## darkscot

I kinda enjoy Ryan's hosting and I'm not cavalier with hosts. He doesn't seem all that bad. I'm sad Melinda is going home but really, it's also a popularity contest folks. Boo all ya want but it's the public that decides (I hope

I'd still buy Melinda's album cuz she can belt out a tune. Happy to see Blake make it this far. He's stirred things up quite a bit.


----------



## Sonal

Honestly, Jordin will be served best by winning.... of the 3, she's the one who is a popstar.

Melinda is an amazing singer and will probably have many offers based on her publicity on the show, but she's more soul than pop. Not winning will allow her to do just that.

Blake would likely do well if he wins too--his style is easily popified--but he'd likely also be happier doing his own thing.

So I'm glad it's a Blake/Jordin finale--it'll be a good show--but I hope Jordin wins it, even though of the 3, I'd be least likely to buy one of her albums.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

Too bad for Melinda; she's got a record deal for sure, but it will be some Clive Davis thing related to Idol. Unless Simon comes up with La Diva, or Le Dive (and that's pronounced lay divay, BTW). It's surprising that the only Southerner of the three didn't make the final, compared to previous years. With respect to last year and hindsight, who would you rather be this year? Chris, Kat or Taylor? My money's on Chris, and he wasn't even in the top 3.


----------



## gmark2000

As talented as she is, Melinda does not appeal to 12 year old girls. Her music was like Vegas Gladys Knight/Tina Turner. The young audience did not connect to her music. Those over 40 like Melinda much more but are less likely to actually vote.


----------



## mrjimmy

gmark2000 said:


> As talented as she is, Melinda does not appeal to 12 year old girls. Her music was like Vegas Gladys Knight/Tina Turner. The young audience did not connect to her music. Those over 40 like Melinda much more but are less likely to actually vote.


I agree. No conspiracy, no vote rigging, she simply didn't appeal to the demographic. It became obvious as she was leaving. Blake and Jordin are perfect for the last two. Starry eyed, talented and young. Melinda was an older soul.


----------



## winwintoo

Paula could be hurting if she hadn't taken all her pain meds. Too bad.

Margaret


----------



## dibenga

*yawn*

Sparks wins... not a surprise. 

Bette Midler has completely lost her voice. very sad. 

2 hours I will not get back.

However LOST was quite good...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

dibenga said:


> Sparks wins... not a surprise.
> 
> Bette Midler has completely lost her voice. very sad.
> 
> 2 hours I will not get back.
> 
> However LOST was quite good...



midler has also lost what was left of her figure
she looked like a suburban house frau in expensive shoes

LOST was a good episode
lots of stuff

i watched about 3 min. of IDOL
saw the coronation - yawwnnnnnn


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## mrjimmy

This season really wasn't a surprise at all. They failed to collect enough diverse talent in the beginning. They stacked the deck with the three divas and everyone else fell around them. 

Thankfully Sanjaya was there for awhile. Speaking of which, give this a look:

http://www.tmz.com/tmz_main_video?titleid=909923402

Wow, Bette Midler really is losing her voice. Her smile is still amazing though. I can't believe she's replacing Celine in Vegas. I sense a few cancelled performances and truncated shows. 

Regardless of this season's yawn fest, Idol is still a TV juggernaut and lots of fun when it's good.


----------



## MacDoc

Why do I think that finale was production by committee??? 
Fox at it's worst. What a bore.

The beat boxing duet was okay but Blake has a weak voice - he's a decent entertainer.

Melinda and Lakisha with Gladys Knight made my night. Lakisha finally woke up from her fog. Melinda looked very relaxed and confident.

The two who shoulda been there.
Bailed half way through and went to sleep ( west coast feed ). 'pears I didn't miss much.

Good on Jordin - she is a sweet kid...wow what a thrill at 17 and once in a while really connects :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

I still can't figure out if Lost was started late because of the ending of Idol, or if they started Lost and we simply picked up when the live broadcast was over.


----------



## MacDoc

They're baccccccck.........and quite a bumper crop of talent this year both boys and girls in top 20 compared to last year. :clap:

I usually can gauge the enjoyment level by seeing how often I wind up the head phones or turn them down or off. Very few turn downs and a couple I wish I had more range. 

Some little girls with BIG voices and a 16 year boy doing John Lennon that blew them all away. 

Kick off tonight with Crazy on You was terrific by Carly Smithson - maxxed the headphones.!!!!

Too many are pretty damn good...so far Ramiele Maluby - big voice for a little girl 

Ramiele Malubay - American Idol Top 24 video - Download YouTube Videos

and David Archuleta at 16 looks to have a career aborning.
What a sweet kid too. His *Imagine* was incredible and talk about taking on an icon.....and at 16...wow..and doin' it proud big time.

YouTube - American Idol - David Archuleta - Imagine - Full (HQ) 

Of course does not hurt with all the wonderful 70s songs to choose from.

Good indicator this year.

Body count for the Oscars....32 million
Body count for Idol......29 million......TWO NIGHTS IN ROW!!

Interesting there are some fairly seasoned performers with existing careers mixed in with some newbies with real talent.
Nice mix - best season so far in my view. The HiQ Youtube videos help as well.

'Nother Heart song!! tho nowhere near as good as Carly,


----------



## SINC

AI is a waste of my time for 90% of what I see in most cases.

This year is starting different. 

The young lady has a chance of becoming a great.

The young man is mediocre at best.


----------



## guytoronto

And why couldn't this be a new thread, instead of resurrecting one almost a year old with 25 pages of irrelevant information?


----------



## MacDoc

Tell us you've been watching all this season??


----------



## SINC

Took your advice and watched the whole show tonight MacDoc.

It was awful. Even Simon wasn't entertaining tonight, but he was better than any contestant.


----------



## Macfury

Hold on. Is _this_ the "drop dead" moment on American Idol that Doc has been talking about all last year?


----------



## guytoronto

This is more like American Idol


----------



## mrjimmy

Hey MacDoc,

I'm looking forward to this year's contest as well. I'm reserving comment as far as my top picks but I can tell you who needs to go. 

I'm wondering who this year's Sanjaya will be?


----------



## mrjimmy

SINC said:


> Took your advice and watched the whole show tonight MacDoc.
> 
> It was awful. Even Simon wasn't entertaining tonight, but he was better than any contestant.


Good on ya SINC for giving it a try rather than crapping all over the thread. Nicely done.


----------



## JumboJones

Still no one is willing to go head to head with AI, thanks goodness my friend lent me season's 1 & 2 of Dexter. Now that is a show worth watching, sadly I think I'll be done both seasons before the end of AI.


----------



## MacDoc

Missed the boys last night  - watching the primaries and forgot all about it.
Any comments???

Girls pretty solid tonight - turned up the volume a couple of times.
I Drove All Night....Carly Smithson — she nailed it......she should be good as she's got quite a career behind her....if she progresses might be some serious issues.



> Carly Smithson, who used to be Carly Hennessy, auditions in San Diego for American Idol 7
> 
> MCA invested $2.2 million in Carly Smithson a few years ago when she was still Carly Hennessy. The album she made flopped. Carly auditioned in Season 5 but was disqualified because of visa issues. She was the “Irish Girl” Simon Cowell said was his favorite. Now she’s back, and in trying to prevent people from knowing her real background she has changed her name. This is crazy — and it’s so lame! If she’s the chosen one I’m going to be livid. Eventually, fans will know about Carly’s real background and there will be some form of backlash. I’m a bit pissed off right now. She even cried for the sympathy vote.
> 
> Fact is: Carly Smithson already won the equivalent of American Idol by signing a contract with a major label when she was 17. $2.2 million was invested in her — she made an album and a video. Now Carly Smithson is trying to become the American Idol, as if she’s never had the chance at stardom before. Crazy. Let your friends know: Carly Smithson is Carly Hennessy.


 .hmmmmmm

Some very big voices this year.....Ramiele Malubay - wow if this little girl gets her confidence going completely she'll blow the doors down.....she's just not quite there yet.....

Couple big songs so far. :clap:


----------



## mrjimmy

Thought Alaina and Brooke were good tonight. But as far as choosing a top girl... last week I would have said Carly but this week not so sure.

As far as predicting a winner? 

Definitely David Archuleta.


----------



## SINC

Not if he blew it like he did the only show I watched.


----------



## mrjimmy

SINC said:


> Not if he blew it like he did the only show I watched.


Not last night.


----------



## MacDoc

Sorry I missed the guys - wow - cruising the Youtube recaps...

American Idol - Jason Castro - Hallelujah

American Idol - Jason Castro - Hallelujah | Free YouTube Video Codes

Tough Leonard Cohen song....

This year is a whole new game......and a talented 16 year old in the mix :clap:

Last year I turned the headset down more often than not....THIS YEAR...I've maxxed them many many times. 

Brook White did a nice job last night....into the top 12 with her own take on the song Love is a Battlefield.....gutsy 

YouTube - Brooke White - Love Is Battlefield - Top 8 Girls

could not find a video with clean sound - 

Paula got it right - best overall talent yet.......incredible jump over last year.


----------



## CubaMark

I just caught the last half of the girls' night - yeeek! Not a strong last half. Looks like I missed the best performances, at least from the end-of-show snippets.

(note that I'm watching them in Mexico, so I have no idea if I'm even seeing the same week as you guys).

Among the women, I have to pick either Ramiele or Sayesha as being in the final. Among the guys - I haven't seen anyone that really moves me. This year's Idol will be a woman.

Now... back to working on my new book, "100 Tequila Recipies for Gringos"


M


----------



## Sonal

Anyone here with me thinking that Chikeze is going to be on the show long past his expiry date, just because it's fun to say Chikeze?


----------



## mrjimmy

Sonal said:


> Anyone here with me thinking that Chikeze is going to be on the show long past his expiry date, just because it's fun to say Chikeze?


I was really surprised it was Danny Noriega not Chikeze. I thought Noriega's energy and edge would have been great for the show. I guess he was too much for middle America. 

I'm betting Chikeze (didn't Simon call him Jacuzzi?) will be gone next week.


----------



## MacDoc

Have not heard the boys enough to really comment tho I'm impressed with the talent overall PLUS a new blood 16 year old which adds an interesting element.

I'm wondering how this "already pro" aspect will play out - I mean the one girl Carly Smithson, who used to be Carly Hennessy, had $2 million spent on advertising her contracted ( sold 400 CDs oops ).

I wonder if it might skew the show how does a line get drawn.
I mean if a middle pro singer decides she or he wants some "exposure" - .......:

Kinda makes it hard for the amateurs.....ah Olympic sports all over again 

ah I'll just sit back and watch.....some enjoyable talent regardless of the background.


----------



## winwintoo

It's been done before apparently   



> A report from The Star suggests that "American Idol" champion Kelly Clarkson may have violated the rules of the competition. The rules specify that contestants must be amateurs with no prior professional experience.
> 
> It has been reported that Clarkson has been under contract with three record producers prior to her "American Idol" appearance, including Carole King's ex-husband Gerry Goffin and Barry Goldberg.


Linky

Margaret


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah seems to me a lot of the contestants have been paid as singers and entertainers - that one southern guy that won was a lounge singer....how is that not professional.

I'm not objecting - I mean how do you police it??- fans that vote may do their own handicapping but they have to know.


----------



## MacDoc

New setup on Idol - anyone else think the band is drowning the singers.

Not a Beatles lover anyways......


----------



## darkscot

MacDoc said:


> New setup on Idol - anyone else think the band is drowning the singers.
> 
> Not a Beatles lover anyways......


You need to watch "Across the Universe". Chakeezy (sp.?) is rockin' tonight! I've never been a fan of his performances before but he was great tonight. Nobody close so far.


----------



## MacDoc

Have not gotten into Canadian Idol 

Got interrupted during the first hour. Will watch the western feed. I like Chakeezy for his big smile and good nature. So so on his music but he comes across well for me.

Brook did a great job - very heart felt. She is really emotional about the performance - and it's honest. :clap:
Going to be LOT of careers launched this year.

Carly Cook and Brook from what I could see.

•••

Second time around - oh wow what a break out performance by Chakeezi :clap: :clap:

Terrific arrangement and very very entertaining.
Have not been that entertained since Kat pulled off Black Horse.....
Unique down home "round the fire" kick off then big time switch and so much enthusiam.

Poor Ramielle following up to THAT...

Carly second look - I was not as impressed as the judges but that is one Beatles song I enjoy. Her Irish accent is a treat.
Carly v2 should have a career after this. Pretty consistent top level Idol performances.

Chakeezi was a real Idol Moment tonight.

David Cook second look.....very interesting how he built the tension in that song. There is a dissonance in Rigby that is tough to work with and he pulled it off. Pulled the audience along with him in enthusiasm.

Brook second look - even better. Really genuine emotion into the song and the talent to both sing it and play it very very well. :clap:


----------



## mrjimmy

Go Chikizie! Randy was right, a full 180 turnaround from last week (or the whole show thus far). Followed up by a girl who I'm not sure why she made it this far anyway. Buy bye Ramiele.

Also, the three Davids in order of lameness:

David Hernandez: Lame. High School dance lame.
David Archuleta: Learn the words, do some research and quit crying.
David Cook: Really think about your wardrobe.

I'm loving Brooke. Carly's quite good and Michael Johns will last I think.

And Kristy Lee Cook? What the????

Tonight, I think it's a showdown between Kristy Lee, Ramiele and David Hernandez.


----------



## mrjimmy

MacDoc,

Katherine MacPhee is on tonight....


----------



## Sonal

I liked David Cook's take on Elinor Rigby. Big fan of Carly as well.

I was doing laundry while Chikezie was up, but it sounded pretty good over the machine running. 

Brooke was good, but she didn't really grab me. I don't know, I was distracted by the piano or something. 

I'm a little disappointed in Jason? (guy with the dreads). Given the songbook, he could have done something really terrific. Instead, he was so-so.

Have to agree--Kristy Lee and David Hernandez were lame. 8 Days a Week does not translate to country well.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah thanks - caught Kat - not wild about the song but I liked the end. Gorgeous girl 

••

I'd say the bottom three were correct.

I think there are a a couple more weakish ones left ( after tonight ) but after that ugh.
Sayisha being safe made it exactly right. She was the best of the three. Christie dodged a bullet - guess the country fans spoke up.


----------



## MacDoc

Beatles again 

David Archuleta is certainly audacious.....tackle Long and Winding Road and hit it out of the park :clap: -- amazing 16 years old. 

Just the right mix of making it own and staying on the feel of the orginal. Remarkable kid. Audience knew it too as did Simon.

•••

Carly - nice job on Blackbird...she is a real contender tho I still consider her a ringer.
Good for her standing up to Simon :clap:

•• Nothing else tho Chikesi was interesting.

Too much Beatles....  ...next please


----------



## mrjimmy

Enough with The Beatles already!

Who's lining their pockets with that one enough to have it repeated again this week?

I'm just going to hop into my Ford and go get a Coke and cool off.... _wait a minute, why did I say that?_

Last night's show was a little weak. Everyone, with the exception of the lovely Brooke and Syesha was lame. 

The material is just too good and/ or thoughtful to be the fodder of a talent competition. Everyone should've just _Let It Be_ but they didn't. They overworked it with 'their own thing'.

Hopefully next week it gets back in the groove.

Hard to say who's going home... My guess, Kristy Lee or Ramiele.


----------



## MacDoc

Remember Sir Paul just got nicked for $24 million by ex 

iTunes doing just fine out of it too.


----------



## iLabmAn

*Thread alive.*

<Post deleted>


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## MacDoc

Hmmm Carly in the bottom 3... - THAT is not a talent vote.....maybe a reaction against her pro background.

Oof never would have called THAT bottom 3
Amanda too....

Christy should be gone.

Nope AMANDA....too rad for the pop crowd I guess. Good call there iLab. :clap:

That was NOT a talent judgement.


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah- I was thinking that too - Kristy is attractive in a number of ways and has a country following maybe.



















Can't sing all that well but lights up the stage.


----------



## mrjimmy

Going through the iTunes ratings? That's cheating!  

Kristy is cute but if she is still there two weeks from now something is afoot. She is terrible and as Simon says, completely forgettable.

I was surprised to see Carly in the bottom three last night. How Ramiele dodged that bullet one will never know. She's squeaking through like Sanjaya except with absolutely no charm.

Amanda was bound for the exit so I guess sooner rather than later. She was becoming a bit of a one trick Janice Joplin-esque rock or die pony.

If it was one of the guys next week? Hmmm, I would love to see David Cook (smug bas*#$d) but it would probably end up being Chikeze, who seems to be trying a bit too hard.

The girls? If this really is a talent competition it will be Ramiele or Kristy.

I might update this after glancing at iTunes....


----------



## winwintoo

Watch this video. The Idols need to be scared  

YouTube - [Hero] Youngest Baby Beatles Show in Diaper-Hey Jude

Margaret


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## iLabmAn

Wait....is it just me, or did John suck?


----------



## SINC

Not a fan, but peeked in tonight.

So far, they all suck.


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## MacDoc

David Cooke incredible version of Billy Jean.........holy cow - both original and well executed.......:clap: 

Idol moment big time.
Best I've heard this year.

Judges too - even Simon - amazing across the board - what a close out - he might have won the competition with that.

Watch that one soar on iTunes 

Archuleta was good but over shadowed by Cooke big time......


----------



## mrjimmy

iLabmAn said:


> No f**king way. David Cook was f**king awesome.
> 
> Sorry for the expletives, but I was on my feet shouting "YES!!!!" after David's brilliant performance and version of Billy Jean!
> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> 
> NO ONE could hold a candle to his performance tonight. WOW. He's my total fave now.
> 
> David A. Not anymore....


I totally agree! Nice job.


----------



## MacDoc

Can't wait for that video to pop up Billie Jean is a fav song anyway and what a unique take on it.

Wonder who the mentor was on that?
The reason to watch Idol - just once in a while........blown away.
Lucky no one had to follow that.


----------



## scandy

Yeah that Chris Cornell version of Billie Jean was awesome!!


----------



## mrjimmy

I found last night's show quite good despite what the troll said.

Although I missed the first three (one of whom I hope goes home tonight), the rest were either quite good or incredibly strategic. 

I totally disagreed with the judges as far as Carly. I found her Total Eclipse Of The Heart to be excellent. Second in my opinion to Chris Cook. Perhaps the Irish and professional thing is going to be her undoing.

Chikeze was ho-hum but likable. Brooke was good and REALLY likable. 

Michael John's days are numbered I think. He is competing with David Cook and after last night's song, there is no competition.

Kristy Lee was the brilliant strategizer of the night. Low in polls? Start waving the flag! Brilliant but good for one dose only.

Archuleta was good but he's too young and inexperienced to interest me. To the millions of teenage girls voting, a different story.

Jason, Ramiele and Syesha are totally forgettable in my mind. My prediction is that they are of the first to go, although tonight, it could possible be Chikeze.

The bottom three tonight?

Chikeze
Carly
Ramiele

(I haven't checked iTunes).


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## MacDoc

So who is going home tonight??? Damn some of the little girls have HUGE voices


----------



## mrjimmy

Well I guess 1 out of 3 ain't bad.

Too bad about Chikeze. I liked him. He was a nice contrast to what's going on this season.


----------



## MacDoc

Ugh Dolly Parton..

..love Brooke White's actual speaking voice...what a gorgeous huskiness.....very open face too. She sure is relaxed.
Performance did not do much for me.

David Cook can sure pick songs.....grabbed the audience again. :clap:
His own arrangement too...he is a talented boy. Different for a rocker......and shows his range of ability.

Ramiele forgettable ..she's cute but that's about all. Simon got it right.

Damn Parton stuff is soooooooo booooooorrrrrrring.
Carly - reasonable job of silk purse from sows ear.


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## MacDoc

I gave up.....horrid music. Next......puuulllllllleeeeeaaassse

Watching NOVA instead..what a relief.

Somebody put Dolly in the wax museum...like NOW!!


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## iLabmAn

What's with the love-fest for Michael Johns?

Please. Someone explain this to me. Mac Doc? Help.


----------



## winwintoo

iLabmAn said:


> Brooke Hogan (I actually liked your backing bad)


Brooke _Hogan_?


----------



## iLabmAn

winwintoo said:


> Brooke _Hogan_?


Sorry. A temporary Hulk Hogian Slip.


----------



## MacDoc

Who is going home tonight??

When it gets down to 6 then it's gonna get tough. Lot of talent in the top 6.

Yuck more Dolly Parson .......glad that's over. Ramiele gone - that's a good pick tho quite the voice for someone so tiny.


----------



## iLabmAn

MacDoc said:


> Who is going home tonight??
> 
> When it gets down to 6 then it's gonna get tough. Lot of talent in the top 6.
> 
> Yuck more Dolly Parson .......glad that's over. Ramiele gone - that's a good pick tho quite the voice for someone so tiny.


Meh.

I didn't like her, her voice and all those tears. Glad it's over for her.

As for Dolly. Oh my. Listening to her gabble on with Ryan was violently embarrassing. Argh.

...and that song? Jesus and Gravity? Did you listen to the lyrics? WTF?


----------



## Macfury

I really like it when Chef Ramsay threw up after eating the venison tartar with caviar garnished with white chocolate.


----------



## iLabmAn

Macfury said:


> I really like it when Chef Ramsay threw up after eating the venison tartar with caviar garnished with white chocolate.


How!


----------



## mrjimmy

Finally!

Buh-bye Ramiele, buh-bye.

Too much Sally Field channeling for my liking. 

Next in the sights, Kristy Lee Flag-Waver Cook. One can only hope.

My long range forecast is a showdown between Michael, Carly and David Cook. After last night's bottom three, I don't think my beloved Brooke will hold out for long.


----------



## MacDoc

more like venison jerky........past best by date.


----------



## mrjimmy

I like Dolly. She's plucky. Also, she's perfect for Idol.

I remember fondly her regular appearances on Johnny Carson. 

Her music? Nothing spectacular but good solid Country pop.


----------



## MacDoc

Michael Johns came out hard.....not my fav song type but had the crowd for sure.


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## iLabmAn

David...er....Cook......what happened tonight bro?

Major suckage. Let's hear what the judges have to say:

Randy: "Um....yo baby...."

Simon: "Thank-you Paula..." Pompous? Totally. David sucked tonight.


----------



## MacDoc

Little David sure is one talented kid - wow - :clap: Again did not like the song but the kid is just too good....where is that voice gonna go when grows up 

Odd thing about David Cooke - he had that audience cold and I actually got a bit of shiver off it ...despite not liking the song  ...almost as if he was experimenting. 
He's got a career out this without a doubt.

Randy - kinda risky - did not like the song but admired his guts for it and he got both the audience and the judges.

Carly took on too big a song....she's got pipes but not THAT big.
To bad - she looked good tonight. Might hurt her.

Kristy playing to her genre - always boring for me- flattened it out tho with a solid performance. - no clear winner tonight so far.

Nothing special about the Carole King rendition by Brooke.


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## JumboJones

iLabmAn said:


> David...er....Cook......what happened tonight bro?
> 
> Major suckage. Let's hear what the judges have to say:
> 
> Randy: "Um....yo baby...."
> 
> Simon: "Thank-you Paula..." Pompous? Totally. David sucked tonight.


Ya this bombed big time, this was worse than Raine signing it himself live. If you're going to do a song by someone with such a unique voice you either have to do something totally different, or mimic them. He did neither.

I think it was a weak week all around, it reminded me of when an artist gets carte blanche on a project and draws a blank. Sometimes limitations or constraints are an artists best friend.


----------



## iLabmAn

I won't be tuning into tomorrow night's Idol Gives Back.

Imagine if all of those artists simply donated 10 % of their salary to save those poor children rather than insist that we do the same...?


----------



## lotus

What a waste of time tonight. I thought it was probably the worst night yet. I certainly wasn't inspired by any one.


----------



## MacDoc

Nice roses 

You know the kids are putting on two shows this week ( three if you count the vote off where there is usually some singing- little David alluded to it.

Might be a bit of a mass flame out.

Last year no one went home on the Thursday after Give Back.

It will be interesting if they get even close to the money from last year. Tough times in the US.


----------



## lotus

You remembered the roses. Hope I don't lose them when I move to Salt Spring and change computers.


----------



## mrjimmy

It has come down to a horse race for sure. 

If anyone other than Kristy Lee I'm singin' for all the ******** out there' Cook leaves it will be a shocker. 

The good ones had an off night last night and the mediocre ones remained consistent. With the exception of Jason Castro. The ukulele and the song were surprising good! Although I'm pretty sure it's his looks that have gotten him this far.

Bottom three?

Syesha (unfortunately the non-entity of the group)
Carly (seems to be falling apart)
Kristy (gimmicky and therefore unlikable)

Although if Brooke replaced any of the three I wouldn't be surprised. I agree that it's getting to her.


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## MacDoc

I was thinking it appeared a slam dunk for Cook after Billie Jean but Little David is the most consistent and perhaps has the broadest appeal...still at 16 

Yet he seems calm and unflustered.....

Remarkable poise

Wonder if the constant pressure on the girls to "look good" is showing up.
Sayesha is a pro in that anyways, Carly should be as well but I suspect for Kristy and Brooke that's new turf and one more added stress to the singing.

••

Hmmmph Salt Spring....whadijyado....win the lottery or sumpthin


----------



## MacDoc

Wow terrific opening for Give Back :clap: incredible dancers.

No wonder the kids were beat. That was quite the piece right there.

Maria Shriver..nice kick off for the volunteers - talk about a terrific spokesperson.

Ben Stiller's a goof.  Can do without Snoop too....sigh. coffee break. 

Hey racks of Macs on the donation desks.

Annie Lennox gives a "how a pro does it" exhibition. 

38 minutes in ...$15 million. 

100 minutes i $22 million BUT what was the bit about $200 million from Britain???

Looks like they may not get the $70 million they had last year but that was well after the fact when they totalled it up a few days later.

Uneven as usual.


----------



## darkscot

oh great, starts off with gospel
can only get better i hope. i just saw the demographics for Christianity in the US. huge numbers, so I guess this is no big surprise.


----------



## MacDoc

Except for the Annie Lennox recap - you did not miss a lot.

Michael Johns gone....getting down to the tough rows.

He's pretty fine entertainer - I'm afraid Kristy's country christies are going to take over.....not like Idol isn't encouraging it. 

I can think of a few others should have gone first.


----------



## mrjimmy

I was really surprised to see Michael go. From the look on his face, so was he!

Syesha and Carly in the bottom three? Absolutely. But him? Over Flag waver? The heartland took a break from making out with their cousins to vote I guess.

In reality I think he was a bit beyond the teeny-bobber comfort zone. A bit older, a bit sexually threatening. Not like cute vapid little David Archuleta.

Also, _he was a foreigner..._


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## MacDoc

You might think he's vapid - I think he's terrific talent and showed again tonight.

He's got a big voice for such a young kid and a ton of charm. I think he is stealing Kristy kritters as well.

Play and sing big time at 16.....:clap:

••

Carly -I swear there was something off with her mic....whole bunch of sibilance at the beginning.

Sayesha is just too polite.

Brooke ....ouch.....that did not work .

Kristy - did not think she was up to a Mariah song....did okay for a weaker voice.

David Cook good job - lots of confidence and has the audience drop dead....as well as the judges.

My call for top 3 Both Davids and shudder....Kristy...US demographics n'all. 

We COULD see an all guy final 3 as well if Kristy face plants.

Carly's way better but has baggage being "previous pro".

Jason...all guy final....

Simon concurs...the guys won the night.


----------



## mrjimmy

Sure Archuleta is a good singer, but he is too young to be interesting. He has no edge or apparent life experience. Syesha runs a close second to this. 

As long as Carly and David Cook are in the finale it will be interesting. If not, the hollow teenybobberness of it all will tune me out for sure!

Hopefully Syesha or the Flag Waver goes tonight.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah but innocence helps especially piled on top a very strong voice and good projection to the audience.

Sayesha looks good but there is no connection to the audience.

If Kristy kitten goes tonight little David unstoppable until 3 left. He will get all her crowd.

Then it's mainstream versus rocker versus hippie ( Idol is catering to the mainstream this year ).

Carly is very good but also quite tainted by the previous contract - she's on thin ice and has not done well now two weeks in a row.

David Cooke needs another blow out the house to secure the crown. He can do it too. Amazing confidence.


----------



## overkill

I tend to agree that we will be looking at an all boy final. The Davids are carrying the show. None of the girls left are leaving me wanting to listen to them over and over again. Cook seems to have the right stuff to be a great idol, and the young one has the fan base thats for sure.


----------



## MacDoc

Well they got the bottom three correct tonight...all girls in the dumpster.

All depends if Carly can pull off a big night. The top talent is clearly those four that are safe.

Andrew Lloyd Webber next week......now we're talking :clap:

Final the Kristie is crisped.

Weakest voice and overall talent for sure but she took it a long way....cute factor too.

Quite the final six.


----------



## iLabmAn

I think that the young David will clearly sail to the finish line. No drama here, unless, of course, the elder David pulls something out of his guitar.

I am more interested to see who is next to go.

...and why, oh WHY, is Castro still in the running? Any more facial gesturing and he's going to pull something.


----------



## MacDoc

He's quirky and the girls adore him....he's also takes a marginal voice a long way with innovative approaches.

He's not my cuppa but I sure see his appeal over the plain vanilla girls like Mayesha. She talented and good looking but not star quality.

I think the elder David may win it tho little David got a huge boost by not having to split votes with Kristie.


----------



## mrjimmy

and then there were six....

I think next week it will be a showdown between Syesha and Jason as to who goes buh-bye. Although, Brooke is always the wild card. Her looks and earnestness win her big points I'm sure. The other two are lacking that much needed sumin'-sumin'.

I hope Carly sticks around. She has tons of potential and _seems interesting._

My prediction is big David over little David. Little is just too nice to be a star.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah I would concur tho little David is benefitting from new viewers from mainstream.

Big David needs to be careful to keep his appeal broad.

This week may be tricky with Webber because as is clear ...little David can sing ANYTHING 

I mean taking on Imagine !!!!! and driving to the top on iTunes!!!!...at 16.

And that's not the only big tough song he's tackled and conquered.

Nowhere near the big power David Cook has but Archuleta also has big voice which continually surprises me.

It's funny but there is this amazing calm confident "reach out and grab you" entertainer when he's singing then flip a switch and he's back to a slightly gawky grinning "aw gee shucks" 16 year old when he stops.

Very endearing.

I too hope Carly sticks....love her speaking voice....perfect bit of Irish lilt and husky.

Somehow she has to relax...Simon's correct.

She's been over singing the songs lately but I still think she had a mike problem....such sibilance.

Jason reminds me of that white hired good ol southern boy a couple years ago.....he hung in because he was quirky and beat out Kat by a hair.
Don't hear much of him but Kat sure is a star....as a model !!















yum


----------



## MacDoc

Good to see Andrew Lloyd Weber .....Syesha might in her turf.

Ohhh much better look for her...instead of refugee from Hair. 
Not bad - some fun and some animation. Randy got it correct. best yet for her.

I think our flower child is gonna struggle with this.
Think anyone will dare try Evita?? 

Memory!!!!!....just wrong....his turn to go I think. Probably the only song he COULD try tho.
MAYBE he'll get a sympathy vote.

Brooke...not bad again for someone without a diva voice. Paula was wrong - restarting was correct and Brooke DID over act but not horridly. She may have the weakest support group. Tough night for everyone.
These are BIG songs and far too well known. She picked about the best for her to do.

Now we really will see if little David can sing anything.

Well 'pears he can make a damn fine attempt at ANYTHING. Such power in a little kid  not an Idol moment but he had the crowd and he has the power tho the band overwhelmed him at times.
Truth for me between Simon and Randy.

Super choice for Carly - she's back :clap:
Maxed the headphones and wanted more.
Cool interweaving with the backup singers. Infectious....big time for her. Got the audience going.

David Cooke - Music of the Night.....wow - that is going be a make or break.
He IS very good and snuck that little rock wail at the end. Well done.

Brooke or Castro ..bye bye.

Getting down to the tough sledding now.


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## MacDoc

So no all boy final.
Archuleta may take it all - Cook needs another big night but he did fine job on a song few singers in the world would tackle.

I mean Music of the Night.... talk about signature and he pulled off the dynamic range.
for reference
YouTube - Music of the Night

Carly he and little David all have the "next gear". tho Sayesha gets close at times.
Carly over sings sometimes.
Have never heard little David over sing.

Cook gets rock oriented at times which I'm mixed about.

The boys have a better soft range than Carly.


----------



## mrjimmy

When you look at Andrew Lloyd Weber, it looks as though all he's thinking is: 

'Hmm, I think I'll have another brandy'. 

This was a very good night to test their chops and I think all the true colours were displayed.

My girlfriend Brooke was simply awful in both dress and performance. Her look of B movie sorrow ala Sally Fields meets Sissy Spacek was the clincher for me. Even though she has more talent than Castro I think she's going home. His looks will be the branch sticking out of the edge of the cliff for him this week. Poor Brooke is free fallin'.

Syesha and Carly were hot. That was definitely some sexy time up there and they both performed equally well.

Again experience and maturity wins out with Big David. Even though Little David's performance was excellent, Big David's edge gives him a leg up on the little guy.

Bottom three tonight? Jason and Brooke for sure. Sadly I think number three might be Carly. I think the 'controversy' surrounding her is a deciding factor more often than not.


----------



## iLabmAn

Love your post mrjimmy!!!

Big David simply comes across more pro than little David. Also, I think Big D is a thinker - I feel he's learned a bit from Little D's humble and humility and is using that to his advantage. He is a winner in my books.

The scene where Seacrest permitted the gaggle of pre-teens to grapple Little D actually hurt his standing in my books.


----------



## MacDoc

Both David's up first - both must be safe.

Replayed Music of the Night - better on my main system.
Available here
David Cook — Music of the Night — American Idol Top 6 — MP3 Video : rickey.org — American Idol 24/7

Billie Jean for anyone that missed it
YouTube - David Cook :: Final 10 :: American Idol :: Sings Billie Jean

Remarkable confidence even with Sir Webber. Not only talented but knowledgeable about his craft as well. :clap:











Yeah both safe. :clap: That was smart. Put the obvious guys aside.

Recap on the previous Idol participants successes on Broadway - quite the success stories.

•••

WHAT Brooke and Castro safe!!!!????

You know who ever goes they sent out with a great performance.

Carly out.....ouch - I think her past just reared up and bit her.


----------



## mrjimmy

Wow, Carly over Brooke and Jason. 

I guess it really is _American_ Idol.


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## MacDoc

It MIGHT have been that simmering issue with "already a pro" - if Brooke and Castro get turfed next week maybe, just maybe it will get back on track.


After that.....who IS safe. 

I guess Am Idol went after the great American unwashed aka Dolly fans.....now they are reaping their reward.


----------



## CubaMark

There's a line in the story linked above by iLabMan - something like, "it's time to take the cell phones out of the hands of the 10-year olds"

How very true.

M


----------



## MacDoc

I don't think that was a teeny bopper phenom - I think it is a result of Idol trying to go to Dolly Parton land.


----------



## winwintoo

MacDoc said:


> I don't think that was a teeny bopper phenom - I think it is a result of Idol trying to go to Dolly Parton land.


I'm curious what Jason's rat's nest of hair and Brooke's vapid, cutesy, vagueness has to do with Dolly Parton?

Neither of them would last a week on the Country music charts.

I am a country music/Dolly Parton fan and I would vote for neither of them.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## MacDoc

They are trying to expand the franchise.

Neil Diamond is actually a pretty prolific songwriter ( beyond his own ) so at least they have big body of work. 369 here
Songs Alphabetically 

Now if some tapped Taproot Manuscript I'd be impressed 

You think Cook is gutsy enough to do America.??


----------



## iLabmAn

*Ai 360*

360 posts in this thread.

What goes around....?


----------



## MacDoc

Comes around - they're baaaaaack

Jason up - at least he has some choice that fit his style but he can't generate the punch that Diamond can. Too small voice. Forever in Blue Jeans.....boooooring.

David Cook should do just fine with this portfolio. Did not know that song but he does have the right kind of voice.

Brooke sure doesn't  - next please.

Oh damn little David doing America 
He is indeed a prodigy. Idol moment coming up I think. His voice is big enough.

Sayesha - Night Time good choice of song for her.

Rushed show - not so good.

Jason - got the right song this time. Just no power when he needs it.

David Cook has the power for sure - good song choice but somewhat unknown
Excellent commentary by Simon - right on the money.

Final 3 if any justice...Sayesha plus two Ds.

Brooke did okay second time around - good song choice for her. Nicely done.

David A Yep iDol moment- damn the kid is just plain incredible.....Shivers all over. - wow :clap:

Sayesha good choice and performance.

If Jason isn't dropped- .........


----------



## iLabmAn

It's the reverse Oreo for the season finale (sorry, couldn't resist).


----------



## mrjimmy

I tried to imagine who of the remaining I would like to listen to on the radio should they ever make it that far. The answer was, _none of them._

At least in previous years there was something to the remaining few but this year, for me, blah.

Perhaps I begin to tire of the pitchy yo dogs, the drunken, sometimes uncomprehensible slurs and the truthful, sneering jabs. Perhaps.

I do stay true to my opinion of who is the best of the worst. David Cook really shines in this sea of mediocrity and hopefully, all the teenage girls in America who are voting madly will agree with me.


----------



## MacDoc

I think you need to give little David a bit more credit.
When a legend like Neil Diamond calls him a prodigy I think that deserves some listening to.
David is spooky as this switch flips and he goes from this gawky awkard 16 year old.......... to seasoned performer with a big voice and projection.....then at the end comes the gee aw shucks transformation again 
He reminds me a bit of a mellower Ritchie Valens.

I mean he's taken on some of the biggest songs EVER - and at worst done a credible job and in a couple instances brought the house down - including on iTunes.

I like David Cook as he's innovative versatile and a big voice.

Sayesha will very likely end up on Broadway.

Ugh dreadlocks dodges the knife again 

Okay Brooke gone....still she made the top 5. She''s got a lot of musical talent - just not a diva. Sweet girl.


----------



## Sonal

I don't doubt little David's talent, but he just doesn't sing music that I enjoy.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah well that's generally a problem with Idol - especially this year 

I'm in it for the backstories and the once in awhile Idol moments where audience performer and song gel.

Poor Brooke really having a problem singing her farewell. ;(


----------



## mrjimmy

So Brooke leaves. 

Too bad as she became the heart and soul of the show. Her earnestness was refreshing for television in general. Too sweet a spirit for what Hunter S. Thompson so aptly called a "cruel and shallow money trench".

But not Jason Castro? Oh his days feel numbered. But perhaps this isn't a _singing competition..._

So now it's down to vapid, vapider, vapidee and David Cook. In a better crowd I would say Cook should go but here he really shines. His nearest competition is David Archuleta but not only do I agree with the statement about his song choices, I find his voice to have a similar quality to a TV test pattern. Sure it hits the notes correctly but just like him, there is nothing interesting to it. 

My sense is if it goes to a singer, it will be David Cook. If it goes to a cutie-pie, it will be Archuleta. 

But stranger things have happened on Idol.


----------



## Sonal

I actually like Jason Castro.... I don't think he should win, but there's something about him.

But I think David Cook should win it. He's been my favourite from the start. I like his song choices, and I like what he does with them.

Never liked Brooke.


----------



## MacDoc

I hear Idol is down 10% this year despite the excellent crop of talent.

That said tho - it's down less than most shows.

Still - bloom is off for me with the shift away from pop tho I liked the Broadway aspect.


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> So Brooke leaves.
> 
> Too bad as she became the heart and soul of the show. Her earnestness was refreshing for television in general. Too sweet a spirit for what Hunter S. Thompson so aptly called a "cruel and shallow money trench".
> 
> But not Jason Castro? Oh his days feel numbered. But perhaps this isn't a _singing competition..._
> 
> So now it's down to vapid, vapider, vapidee and David Cook. In a better crowd I would say Cook should go but here he really shines. His nearest competition is David Archuleta but not only do I agree with the statement about his song choices, I find his voice to have a similar quality to a TV test pattern. Sure it hits the notes correctly but just like him, there is nothing interesting to it.
> 
> My sense is if it goes to a singer, it will be David Cook. If it goes to a cutie-pie, it will be Archuleta.
> 
> But stranger things have happened on Idol.


I have to agree with you about Brooke mrjimmy I was so sad to see her go. She is everything you say. I knew she wasn't going to win but I had her pegged (or hoped) for 3rd after the two Davids. In my mind from now until the final the whole thing is academic, I would be willing to be bet big bucks it will be a David vs. David final. Can you see either Sayesha or Jason knocking one of them off? I can't.

I agree with your assessment between the two David's as well. My feeling it that because of the demographic of where the majority of the votes come from, teen and preteen girls, it is going to be an Archuleta win.

In the end though I don't think it matters much in terms of either one of their careers, they will both have one, although I think David Cook will be bigger sooner and Archuleta is so young, who knows where he will go.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah - David A has the talent but he may not be interested in the life.

David C I think will go on to pro singing but maybe not pop.

Sayesha to Broadway

Brooke to the folk circuit - she's a talented musician who wants to be in the biz.

Carly will also continue in a pro career of some form or another.

Castro......














- they even look alike. 










and WHO played the ukele on Idol.....I rest my case..


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> Yeah - David A has the talent but he may not be interested in the life.
> 
> David C I think will go on to pro singing but maybe not pop.
> 
> Sayesha to Broadway
> 
> Brooke to the folk circuit - she's a talented musician who wants to be in the biz.
> 
> Carly will also continue in a pro career of some form or another.
> 
> Castro......


I agree about David C, I think he will go his own way, maybe even along the lines of Chris Daughtry and form a band.

You called the most of the rest right as well. 

I think even Jason may have a career if he develops some discipline, maybe something along the lines of a Jack Johnson. Sorry Doc, I know there may be some physical resemblance, but I don't the world needs or wants another TT. I don't think the "chicks" were ever into TT either.


----------



## MacDoc

Hey wasn't just me that noticed

American Idol Look-alike: Jason Castro, Tiny Tim - American Idol Worship

and here



> 4/9/2008 5:18:38 PM
> 
> ORIGINAL: redeemedsaint
> 
> I thought that Jason was terrible last night. He reminded me of Tiny Tim singing Tiptoe through the Tulips. I can imagine Jason prancing through a field of daisies with the wind whipping up his dreadlocks. Syeesha did well with the Fantasia song and I thought that she did better than Fantasia. Why she is always compared to someone, I don't know.
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I thought. I kept thinking of Tiny Tim too and Tiptoe through the Tulips. I really do not like him. I don't see the appeal in him at all, but that is just me..


RE: American Idol Season 7

and how can you possibly explain the uke 

Look - he's cute but he has a comparatively weak voice so he must be entertainer who happens to maybe sing a little if he wants any sort of a career.


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> Hey wasn't just me that noticed
> 
> American Idol Look-alike: Jason Castro, Tiny Tim - American Idol Worship
> 
> and here
> 
> 
> RE: American Idol Season 7
> 
> and how can you possibly explain the uke
> 
> Look - he's cute but he has a comparatively weak voice so he must be entertainer who happens to maybe sing a little if he wants any sort of a career.


I don't know, I think he is a niche singer, again along the lines of a Jack Johnson. We all know that being a successful singer isn't always about being a good singer; Neil Young, Bob Dylan, Leonard Cohen all come to mind. I know, I know they are all great song writers and I doubt that Jason is, I'm just saying that it isn't all about the voice (as you also indicated). 

I don't think he needs a shtick to make it though, he has lots of charm and as I said may fill a niche. That is not to say that he will have a long career, only the truly great do in the music biz, but I think he may surprise with the right management and if he does the work.

By the way there is a popular version of that song done with a uke, he was just doing the same.


----------



## MacDoc

Oh yeah - even Neil Diamond started writing only and Jason does have playing ability which rounds him out.
By playing to his strengths with odd songs he sort of has a Bjork appeal.
It's clearly worked for him. He's in the Final Four


----------



## jmac

I am still ga-ga over Jason's rendition of Somewhere over the Rainbow. This did it for me; it demonstrated his abilities as a musician, and set him apart from the pretenders.

If only the kid could shlock up to the cameras like Archuletta .........


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## MacDoc

Missed the early show.

Sayesha sure showed up - finally gets her groove :clap:

Archuleta gives them all singing lessons....the kid is unreal.


----------



## mrjimmy

I totally missed this weeks show. I think I was awash in AI apathy.

I'm hoping there's an upset tonight just to mix it up a bit. Jason or Sayesha going home is expected, but what if it was one of the Davids?

I'd tune in next week for sure.... Maybe I'd even drink a Coke....


----------



## MacDoc

You missed a singing exposition by little David and Sayesha coming alive.

Surely Jason is gone after that disgrace. Final four and you forget the words !!!!!!!

David C needs to dig deep..the little guy is #1 with a bullet after last night....

but hell who knows.....
any calls on who goes??


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## MacDoc

Yay Jason gone. - now we have a horserace tho little David is out front.

I was not paying a lot of attention to the show - don't like Bice anyways

Jason had quite a run for a guy that can't sing....he CAN entertain a bit.


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> Yay Jason gone. - now we have a horserace tho little David is out front.
> 
> I was not paying a lot of attention to the show - don't like Bice anyways
> 
> Jason had quite a run for a guy that can't sing....he CAN entertain a bit.


That came as no surprise, he should have been gone last week. Brooke White should have been there instead of Jason, it would have made for a much better show and it would have been interesting to see who would have gone between Brooke and Sayesha.

My prediction is, as it has been for weeks now, is that it will be a David and David final with David Archuleta taking home the prize. Not because I think he is better or more talented than David Cooke, I just think he appeals to the voting demographic; teenage girls.


----------



## mrjimmy

Jason leaving was about as predictable as an exit on Idol could be.

Predictable perhaps because he was the first contestant I've ever seen who appeared happy, if not overjoyed to be leaving. Architect of his own demise?

He also may have been high but so was Paula so who cares.

Possibly throwing the competition and leaving happy isn't in the spirit of AI. You must be crushed! I think he just wasn't into it.... man.

So next week it's Sayesha and then it's David or David. 

:yawn: 

I hope next season's more interesting.


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> Jason leaving was about as predictable as an exit on Idol could be.
> 
> Predictable perhaps because he was the first contestant I've ever seen who appeared happy, if not overjoyed to be leaving. Architect of his own demise?
> 
> He also may have been high but so was Paula so who cares.
> 
> Possibly throwing the competition and leaving happy isn't in the spirit of AI. You must be crushed! I think he just wasn't into it.... man.
> 
> So next week it's Sayesha and then it's David or David.
> 
> :yawn:
> 
> I hope next season's more interesting.


I totally agree with your assessment. He obviously didn't give a s**t. I don't know if he was high I just think he knew the writing was on the wall so why stress. I don't think he ever wanted to win, it wasn't the impression he gave. He was just riding the wave to see how far it would take him and if he really ever had to start caring too much or working too hard, he was outta there. 

However, I do think it was an interesting year until Brooke was out, but you are right the next couple of weeks are going to be very anti-climactic.


----------



## MacDoc

I think it will be an enjoyable shoot out.

If Sayesha keeps her confidence up and chooses the right songs she's got a big set of pipes and David C has been faltering.

At least what's left all have significant talent. Should be the best shows yet on a so so season.


----------



## iLabmAn

<Post deleted>


----------



## MacDoc

Missed that but he did make a crack about ALL but one of these have been number one at some point when Jason was around so yes I think it's a bit of a shoot out still.

Sayesha needs a big performance and for one of the guys to stumble.


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> Missed that but he did make a crack about ALL but one of these have been number one at some point when Jason was around so yes I think it's a bit of a shoot out still.
> 
> Sayesha needs a big performance and for one of the guys to stumble.


Sorry Doc I think Sayesha needs one of the guys to fall off the stage and break their neck. I just don't believe she has the fan base compared to the Davids. I could be wrong, but if you look at the record Sayesha has been in the bottom PLENTY, the Davids, not so much.


----------



## MacDoc

Mr. David Cook is BACK!!!!! - that was a great song pick and he really pulled it off.

David and Sayeasha good but no Idol moment......David C first round to him....cranked it up and wanted more.

Odd choice of second song for David A. 

Second song for Cook did not do much for me nor with Sayesha.

David got sandbagged by the song choice on the third...Tony Bennett anyone .

He'll go through anyways.

Good choice for Sayesha third song. Audience liked it - so did I.
Judges didn't all that much.

David and David in the final but I think David C won the night. Audience loved it, not my fav song but I agree with Simon on who won the night.


----------



## mrjimmy

OK, I lied, I watched....and what a show...

This night felt so fixed I figured there would be a shot of Guido and Lenny in the audience cracking their knuckles and nodding.

Man, the judges come down incredibly hard on Sayesha. In my opinion she was fantastic! David Cook was his same old same old (and quite pitchy dog) and David Archulta singing, wait for it,

Dan Fogelberg????? DAN FOGELBERG????

And afterwards he gets a 'you hit dog, yah!' from Randy.

WTF?

Meanwhile Sayesha does three confident, well performed and sexy numbers and gets called old fashioned.

May I remind you once again,

_Dan Fogelberg..._

I got the distinct feeling last night that the AI brass would like David Cook to take top prize. I think David Archuleta's newsworthy stage Dad has tainted the poor little fellow. That's probably something they would rather do without. And Sayesha, she has improved 1000% in my opinion but David Cook still seems to fit the bill a bit better. But only a bit. Get him to stop screaming and sing a ballad and the cracks begin to show.

Tonight? Sayesha for sure. Too bad.


----------



## iLabmAn

Good commentary there mrjimmy

Here's my two cents:

David A: watching him last night was like viewing that skit from "Amazon Women on the Moon" where this artist, plagued without "soul" is relegated to singing such hit songs like "Tie a Yellow Ribbon"... Love those gratuitous shots of approving Dad. David is milky smooth and predictable. And, was he getting a little cocky there? I am no longer a fan.

David C: Why does he look so despondent? While I still think he will win this competition, he looks quite tired. Also, was it me, or did he do the "roll-eye" when Randy and Paula offered their comments?

Sayesha: perhaps the most interesting to watch. Smart, sassy and good choice of songs. Certainly more variety there than the Davids.

Wouldn't it be interesting if Sayesha was NOT voted off?


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah poor David A did get sandbagged but he did himself no favours with his own song pick.

David Cook might have won it with Simon's song pick for him and yes I think he did diss - deservedly - Paula and Randy as he clearly had big song and had the audience as well.

That song was also the top pick on one of the big Idol sites for the best of the night which I agree with- was even better on a re-listen - he really had that audience.










mp3 versions available American Idol 7 : rickey.org — American Idol 24/7

David C gets almost 1/2 the votes between his two good songs......bye bye Syesha if this is any indication.


----------



## iLabmAn

Ack.

What a brutal first number. David A seemed so lost it was unbearable. David C seemed more at ease, although this is definitely not his genre. Sayesha stole it for me.

Who will go?


----------



## screature

iLabmAn said:


> Ack.
> 
> What a brutal first number. David A seemed so lost it was unbearable. David C seemed more at ease, although this is definitely not his genre. Sayesha stole it for me.
> 
> Who will go?


Sayesha, I have no doubt and if I am wrong..... well I was wrong.


----------



## JumboJones

WTF was that? A cross between Tina Turner and James Brown? Fantasia please just fade away like your other forgettable counterparts. That was very uncomfortable to watch.

Just when I thought it couldn't get anymore uncomfortable, gosh, I don't know, gosh, I think, gosh, David A is a cross between, gosh, Goofy and, gosh, Napoleon Dynamite, gosh. :lmao:


----------



## MacDoc

I enjoy the back stories.
Quite the home town welcomes. 
Cook is very accomplished.

Dueling Davids......should be good.










votes split with David C a tiny bit ahead but really early.

David Wins American Idol! : rickey.org — American Idol 24/7


----------



## iLabmAn

Well, no drama here: David A will win it because American can't see little boys cry.

http://cache.viewimages.com/xc/3230...4400E855F9263B82A6110088B1E74A55A1E4F32AD3138

And, why does Daddy David A remind me of this guy?

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1135/1453452799_510cb99c8e_m.jpg


----------



## MacDoc

Nah David A reminds me of Paul Anka















or Richie Valens









From the responses on Rickie's Idol site and iTunes it looks like David Cook will win unless David A really pulls of some spectacular songs and David C has a bad day.

tho this is a remarkable result 

*Who will win American Idol?*

David Archuleta 50% (2354 votes)

David Cook 50% (2355 votes)

Total Votes: 4709


----------



## mrjimmy

What a shocker! Sayesha gone? 

yawn....

The comment about Archuleta being a cross between Goofy and Napoleon Dynamite is priceless. All I could think of when he was 'goshing' was the exact same thing. Could this be the next American Idol? For gosh's sake I hope not. But if he is, just wait until Annie Leibovitz gets her hands on him. 

David Cook? The thin mirage of humility is barely covering what seems to be becoming a giant ego. Dude, real rockers don't win American Idol. Unless you think Clay Aiken is a real rocker...

So now it's a bit of a horse race. These two are pretty evenly matched as far as crazed voter appeal. It really might just come down to how many kids are grounded this week and not allowed to watch TV or use their cellphones.


----------



## JumboJones

For your goshing enjoyment, wow do they ever sound similar, they kind of dance the same too.

Flash » Napoleon Dynamite Soundboard

Come on Daughtry is a real rocker isn't he?  I think the worst thing any rocker can do is win American Idol.


----------



## iLabmAn

The drama is gone.

Now, if you want to tune in for some real excitement, check out my own version of Idol I'm producing for our students!!!

Welcome


----------



## MacDoc

Good interview of Ryan Seacrest on Larry King just now ( will be repeated likely )


----------



## MacDoc

Showdown time..any brave predictions ahead of the shoot out??

David Cook song 1 - good choice for him. Hell something is clipping - not sure if it's me or the feed...
He sure has the audience. Lots of confidence and range. They liked it.

David A - damn such effortless power for a 100 lb kid.
Still clipping - time to switch to the better headphones.

Slight edge to Cook on first round. I think the crowd got it correct - Simon got it wrong.

David C - song two - ..yawn tho he did what he could with it.

David A - clear winner on round two - that might be a hit for him. :clap:
Randy getting repetitive on the phone book riff....David A sure has been consistent throughout the whole contest.

David C last song - marginal choice - audience muted. He was clearly emotional about it and he does go his own way. Not sure it had the drama needed. Simon correct - Billie Jean would have been a far better choice but he's his own guy :clap:

David A's to win.

Pretty certain he did.....good song choice and very much his own version. :clap:

Two careers launched for sure likely more this year


----------



## screature

Definitely a David A win!! Even without the little girl vote. He clearly wanted it more, I even think David C wanted him to win. David C will still do fine and have a career.

I have no doubt that I will be listening more to David C than I will ever listen to David A just because of the type of music they sing but I have to give props to David A. The kid is amazing and at only 17 he has a huge career ahead of him.


----------



## MacDoc

Good assessment - there was a bit of resignation in David C - also smart move for David A to go second each time.
He earned it.
Both very talented performers.


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> Good assessment - there was a bit of resignation in David C - also smart move for David A to go second each time.
> He earned it.
> Both very talented performers.


I think it was the best finale to the best season of talent yet. It was also a season where there were no prima donnas and the contestants actually seemed to like and support each other. I agree there are several of them who I think will have careers in the music business at one level or another. Some in broadway some in recording.

I really like that they took from the lead of Canadian Idol and allowed the contestants to play instruments and that they didn't do the stupid and divisive group round during Hollywood week. I hope they keep the format for the next season.

Well now that Idol is basically over except for the coronation, I can hardly wait for my favorite reality show... So You Think You Can Dance. I never thought I would like that show but I caught a couple of episodes at the end of of the season before last and then watched all of last year's season.

Amazingly talented dancers combined with surprisingly good music and great choreographers. The great thing is that these people are in it because the love what they do, not for the fame, I mean how famous do you get as a dancer? And they work INCREDIBLY hard. Really good stuff.


----------



## screature

Hey Doc, congratulations on your 22,000 post! Only 7218 more and you will pass Dr.G. (if he never posts again, somehow I don't think that is going to happen). Anyway Congrats on the milestone!


----------



## MacDoc

Hmmmph - never noticed.....I'm up to almost 3,000 on the Dawkins forum - that's work - no easy Mac chatter. 

•••

I agree the instruments showed off extra talent and a number were more comfortable with them.
David A impressed me on the keyboards.
••

I've watched Dance a few times and enjoyed it.
We were trying to figure out how they did the super slo mo ads that have been on ( very enjoyable ) - maybe RED camera system..??

Love the music and the visuals. What's the time slot??


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> Hmmmph - never noticed.....I'm up to almost 3,000 on the Dawkins forum - that's work - no easy Mac chatter.
> 
> •••
> 
> I agree the instruments showed off extra talent and a number were more comfortable with them.
> David A impressed me on the keyboards.
> ••
> 
> I've watched Dance a few times and enjoyed it.
> We were trying to figure out how they did the super slo mo ads that have been on ( very enjoyable ) - maybe RED camera system..??
> 
> Love the music and the visuals. What's the time slot??


I'm not sure of the time slot I think it just replaces Idol's, but I will have to double check that, it is on Fox as well and CTV.


----------



## MacDoc

That makes it easy...thanks.

Oddly the Globe and Mail poll has David C winning 2 to 1 - not many out of the 60 million to vote but surprised me.


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> That makes it easy...thanks.
> 
> Oddly the Globe and Mail poll has David C winning 2 to 1 - not many out of the 60 million to vote but surprised me.


Educated Canadians vs. "like" screaming teenage girls, hmmm... the Canadians are probably right in terms of talent, but they aren't looking at the reality of the demographics of the vote as to who is likely to win.


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> Hmmmph - never noticed.....I'm up to almost 3,000 on the Dawkins forum - that's work - no easy Mac chatter.
> 
> •••
> 
> I agree the instruments showed off extra talent and a number were more comfortable with them.
> David A impressed me on the keyboards.
> ••
> 
> I've watched Dance a few times and enjoyed it.
> We were trying to figure out how they did the super slo mo ads that have been on ( very enjoyable ) - maybe RED camera system..??
> 
> Love the music and the visuals. What's the time slot??


Hey thanks for the lead on the Dawkins Forum, didn't even know there was one. 3000 posts eh, do you ever sleep?


----------



## MacDoc

Sleep?? 

BTW that was - naturally - a CTV poll


----------



## mrjimmy

Thanks goodness someone is still enthusiastic about Idol. It really is beginning to feel tired to me and that could be all about the judges. Simon will always be entertaining and 'spot on' in my estimation but Randy and Paula...(you're right MD), get some new writers!

It occurred to me after last night's first round that A was going to win. I think it was him channeling Judy Garland in The Wizard Of Oz that did it. That look of glazed over wonder. That, 'gosh, thanks a lot!' That seemingly sincere guilelessness.

C on the other hand seemed like he wanted to lose. Not overtly, but more on his own terms. I think his depth of character may have awakened him the night before and said you have too much character and conviction to be the next American Idol. Allegedly he auditioned as a laugh so perhaps this makes sense. It certainly seems that way. Rockers (like he seems to want to be) achieve glitter and glamour. They shouldn't start out that way.

A on the other hand is all bubble gum and abusive stage Dad. He's perfect for that part.

If he wins he will be a great foil to The Edge. He will be The No Edge.

Looking forward to tonight!


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> Love the music and the visuals. What's the time slot??


Hey Doc, I checked the listings for when SYTYCD is on, they don't list the regular shows yet but the two-hour season premiere starts off with the auditions, Thursday, May 22 at 8pm ET. So tomorrow night. They said it was going to start right after Idol finished, they sure weren't kidding.


----------



## gmark2000

I would buy a Cook album but not an Archuleta one. I hope enough teenage girls vote for Cook. Mind you Daughtry has a solid career without coming in first.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah I don't think coming first is any big deal for a career- top 10 tours - gets exposure.

David A may not even want a career long term in music.

David C has one if he wants it.

Still close on Ricky's site
American Idol 7 : rickey.org — American Idol 24/7

Who will win American Idol?

David Archuleta 47% (6108 votes)

David Cook 53% (6777 votes)

That's despite Archuleta clearly winning the night.

Both very likeable people - the final 3 were indeed a treat this year. Gonna settle into the Idol Final tonight and pay attention....charged up the good headphones. Man that clipping was annoying....both Sennheisers too. 

Thanks for the heads up on Dance.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow - almost 100 million votes ( 97 million + ).

Somebody got 56% .hmmmmm.

Carly and Michael duet very enjoyable...had forgotten him. Out too early. They clearly had fun....well done.

Too cool ZZ Top - David C in dreamland for a rocker - did it proud too. :clap:


----------



## gmark2000

I had hoped that Blake Lewis (Seattle beat-boxer) could have release something in the past year.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah I enjoyed him.
Pretty hot Carrie Underwood ...not my kind of music but she sure has a career rolling. 11 million albums and counting!!


----------



## MacDoc

Wow - David COOK!!!!! by a big amount..... :clap:

15% ahead. My my .
I really don't think he expected that at ALL!!!!

Well deserved thos - he took chances and showed his ability in a variety of different genres.

Fav was Billie Jean.


----------



## screature

Totally Amazing!!! David Cook Wins!! I'm shocked, totally shocked !! Great stuff, I have never been so pleased to have been wrong. I thought the little girl vote would have put David A over the top. Just goes to show that you can still be surprised by the American public. It wasn't even really that close, it was much closer between Ruben and Clay.

All in all I have to say America got it right, I always felt that David C was the bigger talent but that doesn't always translate to popularity in music but this time it actually did. Awesome!

Some really good performances tonight too, as MacDoc said great performance with David C and ZZ Top, Brooke and Graham Nash were great together and Carrie Underwood gave a great performance as well and OH MY GOD she looks... well she makes me feel like a dirty old man.

But I have to say the performance of night was, cold and all, George Michael. What a beautiful song, heart felt, poignant lyrics and delivered by a real survivor. I couldn't stand Wham but once he hit his mature period his talent became obvious and despite not being a fan of the genre of the music he sings I became a fan of his. A great Pop performer and song writer. He has been through hell for over a decade, undoubtedly most of it of his own making, but none the less he has come through on the other side intact where many lesser people would have been crushed never to be seen or heard from again. Kudos to him and Kudos to David Cook, David Archuleta, Syesha Mercado, Brooke White, Carly Smithson, Michael Johns and Jason Castro. For me they made this season the most unique and truly interesting season yet of Idol.


----------



## gmark2000

Interesting for George Michael to sing his 1993 hit "Praying for Time" since it's so bleak. I remember seeing his Freedom Tour back then. That was his peak.

Great to see Bryan Adams (sorta) represent Canada. Also neat to see ZZ Top.


----------



## mrjimmy

Gosh!

I have nothing against the kid but I'm glad America voted with their heads. Hopefully his Dad doesn't beat the crap out of him when they get home.

I hope David C realizes he has to dye his hair blonde, get a boob job and start singing country music. 

All that aside, the show was very entertaining!

I agree that George Michael's performance was excellent. See what an edge can do for a performer? 

Was it just me or was Carrie Underwood using a few Pee Wee Herman moves on stage? It knocked her 'ridiculously sexy' back a bit but she managed to regain it in the end ( ).

Also, Jordin Sparks? That dress could have fit her and Melinda both last season.

Well, until next year....


----------



## JumboJones

I love how the judges tried to push David A on America, and then Simon "reviewed the performances" and backpeddled his comments. Hmmm, do you think he knew who won???


----------



## screature

JumboJones said:


> I love how the judges tried to push David A on America, and then Simon "reviewed the performances" and backpeddled his comments. Hmmm, do you think he knew who won???


Maybe yes, maybe no. Simon has apologized before for things he said the night before after watching something back, it isn't unprecedented. My wife thought the same thing as you suggest, but I am very dubious. I would suspect that the results to the final are secret. Could you imagine if they leaked out ahead of time and the scandal it would create in the media?! It isn't work the risk of sinking the franchise for, not when there are hundreds of millions of dollars at stake. Don't forget Simon isn't the producer of the show, he is just part of the "cast".


----------



## JumboJones

screature said:


> Could you imagine if they leaked out ahead of time and the scandal it would create in the media?!


Please, if they were worried about that, they would have fired Paula "Hiccup" Abdul a long time ago.


----------



## screature

JumboJones said:


> Please, if they were worried about that, they would have fired Paula "Hiccup" Abdul a long time ago.


Uhh, we aren't talking the final here are we? Also those "Hiccough's weren't about the results, just her pre-determined judgement based on dress rehearsals.


----------



## JumboJones

screature said:


> Uhh, we aren't talking the final here are we? Also those "Hiccough's weren't about the results, just her pre-determined judgement based on dress rehearsals.


I don't think you get me, she is a mess all of the time, i.e. on drugs, the media have a field day with her. Look for some of her blunders on YouTube, why she is still on the show I don't know.


----------



## iLabmAn

JumboJones said:


> Please, if they were worried about that, they would have fired Paula "Hiccup" Abdul a long time ago.



On all the recaps of last night show posted on-line and in the news, they only highlight Simon and his commentary - not the other two. 

Have you seen clips from Britains Got Talent? Some amazing stuff floating around.


----------



## screature

JumboJones said:


> I don't think you get me, she is a mess all of the time, i.e. on drugs, the media have a field day with her. Look for some of her blunders on YouTube, why she is still on the show I don't know.


Ohh yeah for sure. Everybody knows she is on psych drugs. When she can't string a sentence together it is really frustrating to watch, but some times she is really funny, especially during the audition shows! 

Idol has become one big happy dysfunctional family, and I think people actually get a kick out of watching the bickering and emotional outbursts at times, it keeps things spicy. When Paula is on drugs er, uhm, medication, that is just part of it. Hey, why would the producers screw with a winning formula? If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## MacDoc

They're bacccckkkkk ......some big talent this year - especially with the guys but a gorgeous Alexis Grace had the look and the voice tonight.

One to beat. Little girl.....big voice, bigger heart. :clap: - even had Simon enthused 

Finally a guy steps up..Danny Gokey did a good job tho given his circumstances and the song - he had an advantage which e used to good effect.

Best surprise - Tatiana showed her big voice and left the drama queen at home.

Two front runners and Tatiana has the pipes.

One guy that got left out from the finals - with the piercing over the eyebrow.
Big mistake.
He could have outperformed every guy on the stage tonight with the exception of Gokey... What a shame.


----------



## screature

I agree on all points Doc. But overall it was a really lame night, even the production had its first night jitters (wonky camera switching and a wrong tape being cued). Hopefully it is a better night overall tonight.


----------



## gmark2000

The band was terrible last night. The arrangements made bad singers even worse.


----------



## iLabmAn

Well, that nixed it for me: I ain't watching anymore. Why?

- don't like the four judge thing. I have to wait even longer to listen to the real judge of the show.
- Paula dancing. 
- The contestants aren't that good. No "wow" factor
- can't stand the new Sanjaya: Tatiana
- poor overall production value of the show
- where's the band? I want to see them playing!

Signing out.


----------



## SINC

Sure glad I never did watch that show. Nothing to be disappointed about now.


----------



## Sonal

SINC said:


> Sure glad I never did watch that show. Nothing to be disappointed about now.


AND... in not watching it, you can be smug about not watching it indefinitely.


----------



## SINC

Sonal said:


> AND... in not watching it, you can be smug about not watching it indefinitely.


WOW! Thanks, I never even considered the longevity aspect.


----------



## rgray

The only reason, to which I do not subscribe, to watch Uhmurcun Idiot would be out of curiosity, as a student of behaviour, to try and figure what kind of moron signs up to be humiliated by that idiot Cowell.

The 'drop dead' moment will be when the show finally drops dead... beejacon


----------



## MacDoc

Do you have anything cogent to add about a show you don't watch?? 

Of course it's the back stories that are interesting but you wouldn't know that.....rather play


----------



## MacDoc

Good picks for the first 3 of the final 12 - sort relieved to see our drama queen gone tho she did indeed have a "voice"










Pretty girl - big voice but the histrionics 

Bigger voice










Alexis Grace - her repeat was even better than last night. Very entertaining.


----------



## screature

Tatiana clearly has emotional problems that she probably should be on medication for and I am being completely serious. She can sing but I am certainly glad she is gone. Danny Gokey and Alexis Grace were pretty obvious picks so I am glad America got it right with those two. As for Michael Sarver, he is a nice guy but there are definitely better voices, two that immediately come to mind are, Anoop Desai and Ricky Braddy, even Stephen Fowler has a better voice, if he could just get over his nerves. I suspect either Anoop Desai or Ricky Braddy will go into the top 12 as a wildcard pick.


----------



## MacDoc

I agree. Michael Sarver is out of his league tho a nice guy as you say and he certainly got the lunch bucket votes tho.

I'm glad Tatiana is gone as well. 

I think the final 12 is going to be a powerhouse.....the guys this year are pretty solid.


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> I agree. Michael Sarver is out of his league tho a nice guy as you say and he certainly got the lunch bucket votes tho.
> 
> I'm glad Tatiana is gone as well.
> 
> I think the final 12 is going to be a powerhouse.....the guys this year are pretty solid.


Agreed, from what we have seen so far it is going to be a guys year, but of course it is a long season and suprises do happen.


----------



## MacDoc

and there are twin winners are there not this year???

Alexis sure has some horsepower there.....and she'll only get better with coaching.
Already her look has changed remarkably - been trying to find a current photo with the hot red lipstick and bluesy dress and the hat is perfect.

Here we go - clean audio with a photo clip.

Video: Alexis Grace Preforming Never Loved a Man - American Idol 02-17-2009 (HQ Audio Only)

If she continues to step up it'll be a treat to see and hear.


----------



## MacDoc

Annoying tonight as whatever the feed is doing is making high notes sound shrill 

Clipping somewhere..gonna try CTV see if it's any better.....Fox is Dolby - might be the problem.

Liked MeganCorkrey - look and voice :clap: ...the audience loved the Heart girl ( Allison )l but my headphones did not...

Adam rockin' on Satisfaction good way to end it.....he should get through..

Bit better on CTV as far as the shrillness.....

Enjoyed the Bette Davis Eyes performance -


----------



## screature

We didn't have your problems with the audio Doc, but we were wathcing in HD so maybe that made a difference.

I thought Allison Iraheta (Heart) was terrific vocally, personal style wise she needs a lot of work, but she is just a kid.

I agree Megan Corkrey sounded and looked great and I also agree with you that Jesse Langseth with Bette Davis Eyes was very good, so did my wife, we couldn't get over how wrong all the judges were.

While Adam Lambert can sing, I can't stand his musical styling, it very much belies his musical theatre background. I don't like his style at all, it is very retro and I just don't see him as a solo artist at all, maybe in a band, but real I think the theatre is where he belongs.

Truth be told if they were truly picking the top three and didn't have to pick a guy it should be an all girl night, Allison Iraheta, Megan Corkrey and Jesse Langseth and in that order. IMO anyway.


----------



## KC4

Anyone want to bet on whether "Norman Gentle" will get through?


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Anyone want to bet on whether "Norman Gentle" will get through?


Ok I'll take 1000000 to 1 odds that he doesn't.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Ok I'll take 1000000 to 1 odds that he doesn't.


HAAAhah! I'm not sure enough to make that bet.

I don't think "Norman Gentle" SHOULD get through, but I also didn't think Sanjaya should have either...it is the fickle public that will decide. Simon's unwitting (or maybe not) remark that he "hoped that the public WOULD NOT" vote him through, will more likely result in MORE votes for Norman than less. 

The more controversy, the better it is for the show ratings. I give Norman a 50/50 chance.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> HAAAhah! I'm not sure enough to make that bet.
> 
> I don't think "Norman Gentle" SHOULD get through, but I also didn't think Sanjaya should have either...it is the fickle public that will decide. Simon's unwitting (or maybe not) remark that he "hoped that the public WOULD NOT" vote him through, will more likely result in MORE votes for Norman than less.
> 
> The more controversy, the better it is for the show ratings. I give Norman a 50/50 chance.


I know what you are saying, but America had the opportunity to put Tatiana through last week and they didn't and she could actually sing and was certainly as "entertaining" in her way as Norman is in his. So I am betting that the way they have the voting set up this year, where the cuts are so drastic (3/4 of the group goes in one shot) is to combat exactly the Sanjaya phenomenon. I think it undermines the credibility of the show when the, uhhmm, "freak" acts stick around too long and the producers know that.


----------



## MacDoc

Whew weird Norman is gone. :clap:

Losing Megan a big downer.... ....maybe a wild card for her.

Adam rocks - Satisfaction redux worth while.


----------



## KC4

Yeah, that Megan didn't make it through (compared to her running mates) was a surprise to me too. 

I would bet that Megan will be back as a wild card....now my question is...how are the "Wild Card" 2nd chancers determined? By votes, or by the judges, I wonder.

And Your bet WAS a good one Screature! :clap:


----------



## screature

I can't say for sure because they seem to mix things up year to year but I suspect it will be the judges. Or the judges select contestants for a run off for the wild card spots, they sing and then the public votes. 

Those are my guesses, lets see how good they are this time.


----------



## MacDoc

Well they said the judges would choose who got the second chance - not sure who gets to decide the winners of the second chance.


----------



## MacDoc

Arianna voted off for sure...THAT was painful ..cute girl gone.....

I don't WHY Idol crashes my Rogers STB box just about every week 

Pretty nice work from Jun'ot.....:clap: - needed a bit more power applied and he's got it,,but a little shiver perked up.......he did hold back.
Simon nailed..almost an Idol moment....right on the edge if he powered up.....hope he gets through.

Last girl was good - Lil??? and the Spanish kid.


----------



## screature

Lil Rounds, best of the night by a mile. I don't think Ju'Not's going through, he didn't stand out at all for me or my wife. 

My guess is Lil Rounds and Scott MacIntyre (the blind fella) and the third spot is a bit of a toss up, it is very close between, Jorge Nuñez, Kendall Beard, and Von Smith. Not that any of those three (with the possible exception of Jorge) would be my pick for the third spot, just trying to guess how the vote will go.


----------



## MacDoc

Jun'ot might surprise - his was THE most professional of all the songs but he needed more power and Idol in Dolby cuts the volume so I can see why you might not have been impressed - I had to crank the headphones up full to get a decent range.


----------



## screature

As Dr. G. says, "We shall see".


----------



## MacDoc

Scot and Lil J through - yep.....we shall see.

I liked how they built the group sequence around Scot's blindness and made it work.

He's "okay" as a singer....he's INCREDIBLE when he's got that piano in front of him. Big heart in the guy :clap: ..and it shows.

Jorge made it - well deserved he's a sweetheart and did a great job - Jun'ot will get through on wildcard. 

Hey wildcard choices tonight...who gets a second shot tomorrow.

Von Smith ....really don't know him.

Jasmine....good choice - amazing eyes.

Ricki - did not register him.

Megan - good bring back.

Oh no drama queen is back....the horror the horror.....at least she can sing. Tatiana...

Matt is back - thought it was Jun'ot -

Jesse back too - that was good.

Finally Anup - he is SHOCK


----------



## KC4

Did they choose Tatiana for the same reason people slow down to look at traffic accidents? Sheesh!


----------



## screature

Yeah I can't believe they are making us endure Tatiana again!!


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah that is tabloid for sure......but damn the girl can sing too.....they just need a between songs muzzle.


----------



## MacDoc

Meghan doing Black Horse Cherry Tree.....love that song.....shades of Kat...

Not as good as Kat but then......she looks good and has the audience. Very competent.

They called it - iffy vocal a bit but overall well done - should bring her forward. :clap:

Tatiana - damn the girl can sing....but she has to shut up afterwards. What a HUGE voice.

Well Anoop showed why he's there..... - wow

•••

Good choice Kate.

Tati gone......

Gotta be a guy next.

••

 big twist

Jasmine Murray, Megan Corkrey, Matt Giraud and Anoop Desai.

The judges added a 13th finalist at the last moment.


----------



## screature

Not Happy with Jasmine's selection (I understand the reasons why they chose her I just don't agree with them). I think Jesse Langseth should have gone through, she has a great voice , great attitude and would bring something waayyyy more interesting to the show than Jasmine, I guess it helps to look like Brandy and she also helps to fill the African American quota (only one other this year, that doesn't "look" good).


----------



## MacDoc

Liked Lil tonight 

Scot getting too much the same...

Alexis Grace continues to impress me - has the complete package looks and talent.










country music tho...

Adam Lambert's take was cool...

Megan -Joy

very sexy look - song meh....


----------



## ciaochiao

*No contest*

FINALLY! I never thought i'd see an American Idol thread here but I'm sure glad it is! Ok, IMHO, there are two contenders: Adam and Lil. That's it. The remainder are, well, the remainder. The one with the flu-Meagan (?), is nice to look at but can't move or work a stage at all. I'm sorry but i don't think the blind guy is all that great even with his piano. I think he's great because he dares to venture forward and do something that not many would do with his physical challenge but his voice is not something that moves me. As for Matt, his main forte is that he is a dead ringer for Michael Buble but without the velvet voice. These are my thoughts but what do I know?


----------



## MacDoc

Ahh Lil safe :clap:, Anoop too.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Adam Yes!*

I will agree with you about Lil. I don't like Anoop or any of the rest aside from Adam and Allison. Those three should reign in the top three. Adam and Lil in the top spots for sure. Both of them are far more talented than Taylor Hicks. The ones who NEVER should have been kicked were Melissa Doolittle and Chris Daughtry. Those two had talent, better than Jordan Sparks BY FAR. I actually stopped watching idol for the next year after they tossed Melissa. The real way to judge: CLOSE YOUR EYES, USE YOUR EARS ONLY. never mind what they look like. That's how they do symphony auditions. That's the way competitions based on music should be held. So, who do you predict will go? I predict it will be Sarver.


----------



## MacDoc

I'm no Anook fan - was just reporting.

I don't like country music but Carry Underwood sure puts paid to anyone thinking Idol does not launch a career. 

9 consecutive #1 singles, 9.3 million albums sold in the US alone... and up for Country Entertainer of the Year.....

Too bad Alexis is on the bottom two...

Awww - thought she was on for a save.....sniff....enjoyed her..


----------



## ciaochiao

*Not the right choice*

Hi MD:

Well, I've got to say that the wrong person was tossed tonight. That Michael is not as talented as Alexis. Also, I'd have to agree with Simon, I didn't understand a word he sang the other night. Conversely, I FINALLY understood the words of the Parton song, 'Jolene'. I thought she did a pretty good job. I don't have a clue what the public is looking for and quite frankly, who verifies that the votes aren't controlled by some unknown entity? I don't know. Frankly, I watch the very 1st episodes of idol for the humor factor. There are some contestants that make me laugh so hard and long that I don't need to watch the Comedy channel for months!

Well, let's hope that the correct group are placed into the top three. Who are you betting on MD?
Ciaochiao


----------



## screature

Just a little correction it is Anoop (with a p not a k). I'm ambivalent about Anoop, he has a decent voice and I like his personality, but he did really poorly in the Michael Jackson week so he was lucky to be here this week at all however I do agree with the Judges that he redeemed himself this week. I think he deserved to stay.

Yeah I'm not happy about the decision this week with Alexis going. Although he is a really nice guy, Michael Sarver is not as good a singer or performer.

Ciaochiao, I think there are actually a lot of good singers this year. They may not all be to one's taste, but within their genres they are very good. A prime example of this for me is Adam Lambert. I can't stand the music he sings or the entire persona he portrays, but I have to give him his props, he can sing and for what he does he does it well.

American Idol is much more than just a singing contest. It is about finding a marketable package, voice, personality, some degree of originality, performance capabilities, a work ethic, looks, etc. That is what sells and is necessary to make it to the top in an extremely competitive industry, that is why Carrie Underwood has done so well, she is the complete package.

Just look at the other winners who haven't done as well. Why, because they are lacking one or more component. Certainly Kelly Clarkson has done extremely well, but she still has not reached the heights of Carrie Underwood.

So to say just close your eyes and listen to choose the winner is to miss out on assessing many of the criteria that actually go into creating a successful Idol. Remember it is American Idol, not America's Best New Singer, being an Idol entails so much more.


----------



## MacDoc

I really thought Alexis had a good package to bring....looks decent voice and expressive delivery.

Too early....Lil might go all the way - good image and a voice I do not think we have seen the full power of yet.

Some strong guys....the Elvis look alike had appeal and confidence.

Gokey is good....I thought the guys were strong this year.

Chris has a number of things going for him.....it would be a big boost to see a blind entertainer win it all - he's very good in his own right when he's on the piano - not the strongest voice but an entertainer who can sing when he's behind that keyboard. Could not get Mandolin Rain out of my head for a few days.

Megan Joy reminds me of Reese Witherspoon...big smile and big voice too.


----------



## KC4

I didn't agree that Alexis should have been the first to go - I would have picked Sarver.....but, conversely. agree that once eliminated, Alexis should not have been saved. Considering the other talent, I'm confident that she would not likely have made it much further anyways. While Alexis probably would have been a better fit for the "Idol Tour" group than Sarver, it wasn't worth blowing the one and only save to keep her there. 


I'm a little mystified by Adam - I don't dispute that he can sing and perform...but I think his talents belong on the drama stage, not in the music only stage.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> I didn't agree that Alexis should have been the first to go - I would have picked Sarver.....but, conversely. agree that once eliminated, Alexis should not have been saved. Considering the other talent, I'm confident that she would not likely have made it much further anyways. While Alexis probably would have been a better fit for the "Idol Tour" group than Sarver, it wasn't worth blowing the one and only save to keep her there.
> 
> 
> I'm a little mystified by Adam - I don't dispute that he can sing and perform...but I think his talents belong on the drama stage, not in the music only stage.


I am in full agreement with all your comments KC4. (Alexis was actually the third to go as two went last week, they started with 13 this year)


----------



## KC4

Right, Thanks Screature NEXT to go is more accurate....and barring somebody else FUBARing next week, I'm predicting Sarver will be the next off the island. 

But that said, I could be in for an attitudinal  adjustment. Sarver will have to pull every bit of talent he has out if he wants to hang on another week - being on the bottom of the heap tends to hyper-motivate people. Anoop did it - now maybe Sarver can do it.


----------



## ciaochiao

*You're right*

Yes, you're quite correct Screature: it's the package deal. I am a musician however, and was very vocal about putting a screen up to 'hide' a contestant. A pretty face does not make a good violinist - all the time. A Chinese kid who looks 12 does not always play Debussy with the impressionistic beauty required. I think you get my drift. But the name of the show is 'Idol' and if they were going for the package last time, they should have taken Kate McPhee. She was beautiful, could sing, and was a great clothes horse. Taylor Hicks was on Kelly and Regis' valentine's week for goodness sakes!! I liked his personality, I liked his looks, but his voice was not the best one there. I didn't agree with Canada's choice either but hey, I'm just an out of work musician

I agree, Alexis shouldn't have been saved. I also agree however, that Sarver should have been in her place. I know that someone like Lambert is one you either like or don't. But I've watched that kid since his group performance in Hollywood week and it was incredible. He stood out from the rest and that to me, is an Idol. I too, am not into all his genres of music and yes, he's melodramatic, almost reminded me of Steve Tyler for a few moments on stage there, but then again, has ANYONE EVER heard Ring of Fire sung that way?? I was completely impressed and will remain impressed with that kid until he does something really, really bad. Lil Rounds as an incredible voice. i think it's going to be between those two. On the other hand, Allison is only 16 and she has pipes to spare! So, this year, barring them doing something completely stupid, I hope to continue watching to the end!! Glad you guys are here to share thoughts. Oh, I'm not nuts about the Buble look alike either...but he really DOES look like Michael Buble...too bad he doesn't SOUND like Buble
Ciaochiao


----------



## MacDoc

Lil Rounds....right voice right song right look ..Heat Wave indeed :clap:

Top 3 methinks - vocals were a little wavery.

Adam - wow  Idol moment. First time he really impressed me.

Alison put herself back in the competition. ...amazing 16 years old.


----------



## KC4

Lil Rounds disappointed me...her phrasing was off at parts - she was rushing to get all the syllables in at times. 

Adam impressed me though - he looks way better with his hair out of his face. I may have to eat my earlier comment that he only belongs on the theatre stage. 

Megan was a train wreck  Too bad because I usually enjoy her quirky style. 

I'd predict Sarver is the next to leave. His performance was good tonight, but not good enough to stay.

Alison - another WOW - That performance will surely move her out of the bottom three.


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah Megan got the look correct and just about everything else wrong.


----------



## screature

I'm not a fan, but Adam was the performance of the night, really really good.

Megan went with the totally wrong song, if she ends up being last I think they will save her.

Lil shouted her whole song, it wasn't good at all, I think she thought because she is African American, somehow she could sing anything out of Motown and she would do a good job, she still needs to pick a song that is right for her and put more thought into it, it completely lacked anything from her in it.

Gokey was solid as usual.

Anoop gave a another really good performance.

Both Matt and Chris were very good.

Sarver will be in the bottom 3 again. (the nice guy effect will probably save him though).

Scott wasn't great at all probably bottom 3.

And Allison, what a way to close the show, she was fantastic, when she is on her game it is hard to believe she is 16.

So my predictions for bottom 3 are Sarver, Scott and Megan and if there were a bottom 4, I would put Lil in there. Unfortunately I think Megan will be last, but I think (hope) they will save her. (fingers crossed)


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Lil shouted her whole song, it wasn't good at all, I think she thought because she is African American, somehow she could sing anything out of Motown and she would do a good job, she still needs to pick a song that is right for her and put more thought into it, it completely lacked anything from her in it.


I agree - I was wondering if Lil was suffering from the overconfidence provided by playing in "home field" or an A-A dominated domain. She was visibly SHOCKED by the judge's feedback. She didn't expect that AT ALL. Needed attitude adjustment accomplished.


----------



## MacDoc

So was the audience who were quite pleased given the noise.
Yes she was vocally off but she has the presence and stage dominance to get people going.


----------



## MacDoc

I noticed they put Lil in the lead on the MoTown medley....no coincidence that....and borne out by the safe status. 

Judgement time for someone.

Michael gone - correct choice IMNSHO.


----------



## KC4

Hmmm...I would guess that they rehearse the second show of the week group medley most of the prior week. The show producers probably assumed that Lil was going to knock it out of the ballpark on the first show this week and therefore felt safe to give her the lead... Wrong. 

The resident teen, without any prompting from me, asked me, "Why did Lil get the lead in all those songs?" 

Good question. 

I was surprised to see Matt in the bottom 3....he looked visibly P.O'ed about it too.


----------



## MacDoc

You might be correct on the medley timing.
I simply did not think, nor did the audience that Heat Wave was all that bad. Yeah hiccupy vocals but we all know she can sing and it's good song.

The voting public seemed to over look it as well.

I still put her in final 3....one more knock out from Adam and I'd put him there too. He's got a complete package and is earning the judges respect.

I might just relisten to him online.

Chris is wearing off.

Adam getting even better and Anoop pretty solid.

Alison 

Megan I think may have problem with the vocal power her competitors have.


----------



## screature

I was surprised that Megan wasn't in the bottom 3 and Matt was, he didn't belong there at all.

I am pleased that Sarver went, not because I don't like him just given the alternative. 

There are so many good competitors this year I think it is too early to call a final 3 especially with the addition of the save this year. That being said I will venture that it could be Adam, Danny and Lil (with Kris or Allison being possibilities as well).

I love Megan's quirkiness, and I would probably be more inclined to listen to her music over the other's but I just don't think she has the mass appeal to make to the top 3. I would be happy if I was wrong, but I am dubious.

Regarding the medley. My wife and I both felt that it was pre-recorded and they lip synced it. There was something very "unreal" about it. It was too perfect and seemed very engineered. I have no idea why they would do that (if they did) but there was something just not right about it, it didn't seem like their voices were actually coming out of them, maybe it was just our feed. Anyone else get that sort of impression?


----------



## keebler27

i'll have to admit that prior to this season, i only watched bits and pieces of AI, but this year, I've watched more - I'm not addicted, but I do find myself catching the performances on youtube the next day.

I think Adam will win, but I'm so impressed by Allison Iraheta. My Lord - what a voice for a 16 year old! She sounds so polished imho. She's got an edge to her voice and can go soft so I find her range is amazing. Someone should give her a record deal or something. I listen to her and then watched old clips of Kelly Clarkson and see many similarities. 

Adam is pure talent as well. He's an artist all the way.

I have no favourites and I don't 'hate' anyone on the show. As it should, the singing talent seems to be stronger every year.

cheers,
keebler


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> I was surprised that Megan wasn't in the bottom 3 and Matt was, he didn't belong there at all.
> 
> I am pleased that Sarver went, not because I don't like him just given the alternative.
> 
> There are so many good competitors this year I think it is too early to call a final 3 especially with the addition of the save this year. That being said I will venture that it could be Adam, Danny and Lil (with Kris or Allison being possibilities as well).
> 
> I love Megan's quirkiness, and I would probably be more inclined to listen to her music over the other's but I just don't think she has the mass appeal to make to the top 3. I would be happy if I was wrong, but I am dubious.
> 
> Regarding the medley. My wife and I both felt that it was pre-recorded and they lip synced it. They was something very "unreal" about it. It was too perfect and seemed very engineered. I have no idea why they would do that (if they did) but there was something just not right about it, it didn't seem like their voices were actually coming out of them, maybe it was just our feed. Anyone else get that sort of impression?


Good Morning Screatch...

I also thought at first that the medley was pre-recorded/lip synced or somehow the soundtrack was off....the techo-teen said "No problem - I can fix it"...she paused the show for about 15 seconds and restarted it and wow - she was right - instant correction.... nonetheless, it still may have been lip synced - but at least with the audio to video correction, it didn't seem so obvious. 

Next week's elimination is hard to predict - at the lower end of the group they are fairly evenly weighted as far as overall plusses and minuses. If one of them crashes and burns with their performance - that will make the decision easier. If not - then it's a crap-shoot.

In the event of no crashing and burning and pressed to predict now, I'd guess Matt will be the next to leave....Not because he deserves to go, but simply and shallowly, because he doesn't have the visual appeal of the other guys. 

I too would probably listen to Megan's music because I like the fringe element and don't like swimming in the mainstream very often. But, unfortunately, I don't think there's enough of us fringe supporters out there to carry her much further. She is absolutely gorgeous and now with her success to date, I can't help (immaturely) wondering if her ex is kicking himself.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Good Morning Screatch...
> 
> I also thought at first that the medley was pre-recorded/lip synced or somehow the soundtrack was off....the techo-teen said "No problem - I can fix it"...she paused the show for about 15 seconds and restarted it and wow - she was right - instant correction.... nonetheless, it still may have been lip synced - but at least with the audio to video correction, it didn't seem so obvious.



Good Morning to you KC4,

Hmm, the thing is we didn't take any corrective measures and when Ruben, Joss Stone, Smokey and Stevie all sang it felt live with them so I am still left wondering about the "liveness" of last night's medley. Anyway a minor issue in the end, I just hope that if it was lip synched it doesn't become a trend.

As for next week and who may go, I really think that it is all going to come down to the performances, I don't know that anyone has that secure a fan base to give them a pass no matter what the do. 

That being said there are definitely some that are more likely to be saved by the judges than others. Adam, Lil, Danny, Chris, Allison and even Megan I think are all save worthy. I think they would let Matt, Anoop and Scott all go without a save.

It is definitely a good crop this year though.


----------



## MacDoc

Danny put it on tonight - went up a big notch for me :clap:

Alison at 16.........wow did she bring it tonight - no way that voice at 16.......PIPES!!!!! I liked it -Simon ur too old.

Scott got back in it.....correct song choice.

Still like Lil - still think we've not seen her limits. Got a wee shiver.

Adam......gets them going.....great song choice and knows how to entertain......even got Simon grinning.

Chris - that was a nice shift - :clap:

This is getting down to some serious competition..

I think Megan is gone...weakest link.


----------



## KC4

Yup - I agree - Megan's on the way out.

I like Anoop, but I am finding him TOO cocky wrt the judges comments. Simon said to exhibit more swagger, not insolence.

Matt failed to connect with his audience again...he needs to be taught to look/sing into the camera - his most important audience is the TV audience. Watch what Adam does - he's a master.

Kris - wow! He did a very good rendition of that song. I would buy and listen to that.

Alison - meh....I thought that was too Karaoke for HER....and really, that outfit was just....wrong. 

Scott's song choice was way better and I like his "tougher" look - he was way too much of a milk-toast looking guy before. But, I'm thinking he has pretty much maxxed out on his vocal abilities...It won't be long before he's left in the dust. 

...
Sometimes, I wish Paula Abdul would just keep her mouth shut...because sometimes, I am embarrassed for her.


----------



## MacDoc

I'm thinking Lil Adam and Kris final 3 with a small shot for Alison.


----------



## screature

Here are my bottom 3 predictions: Anoop, Megan and Matt.

I have to say I am really disappointed in Megan, she just doesn't seem to be able to choose the right songs. Also so far she isn't displaying that she is capable of honing and expanding the uniqueness that she has. She seems to be resting on her laurels and not working at it. She is wrong to think that her "fans" will keep saving her because quite frankly, she doesn't have fans yet, she has voters and those voters can drop her on a weekly basis if she doesn't perform. She is also beginning to display a bit of a 'tude (arrogance) that she hasn't earned the right to have.


I thought the way that all the judges could talk about regarding Allison's performance was what she was wearing was pathetic. I agree that it was out there, but so have been a lot of the things Adam has worn. In the end who cares? Really. Ever see Cindy Lauper or David Bowie or, etc., etc. What matters is if the can sing and perform and I am going to have to say that both my wife and I thought is was a perfect song choice for her and she sang it really well.

As far as Lil's song choice goes...what the hell was she thinking... of all the songs she could have chosen and she sings Celine Dion?  I also don't think she sang it particularly well, loud yes, but no nuance and certainly no artistry. She is going to have to step it up in the song selection department or she could find herself getting an awful shock going forward, i.e. bottom 3 and bye, bye.

Danny was once again very solid. 

Scott.....well certainly wasn't my cup of tea, way too mainstream and I really don't think he has particularly that appealing a voice. He is a wonderfully nice fellow but I think he will be out in three or four rounds tops.

Matt, just plain bad, he is in serious danger, maybe even worse danger than Megan.

Anoop.... he sees himself as being an R&B singer but quite frankly when he sings R&B he comes off as a wanna be. I think his greatest potential is actually as a balladeer.

Adam, I have to say I am still not a fan but I have come to have great respect for his artistry and how he is capable of not only pushing his boundaries but doing it successfully. He is definitely growing on me though, another really good performance.

Chris was for me the performance of the night. Great interpretation of a classic song. He made it contemporary and his own. A really good job.

I wouldn't be surprised if it is actually Matt who goes home. He was in the bottom two last week and that was following a really good performance.


----------



## MacDoc

David Cook looking good. Lot of confidence. Liked the medley tonight.


----------



## Sniper4u

Finally Megan is gone. That stupid VFTW Thanks for Voting for Megan | Vote for the Worst struck again and cost my girl Alexis.
Losing Alexis really hurt the show this year seeing it isn't strong on the female side.The only real female singer now is Allison. Sorry to disappoint you but Lil just doesn't have what it takes. As of right now it's still looking like a two person race Adam and Danny.I'd give the advantage to Adam right now, though both of them have had that special performance.
Adam with Tracks of my tears and Danny with Hurts the most.
1 Adam
2 Danny
3 Allison because of her age.
4 Kris could be third also.
5 Anoop he actually has a voice.
6 Lil
7 Matt
8 Scott what an inspiration this guy is.


----------



## hhk

I can't take Gokey. His earnestness bugs me. Adam will win but I think Matt could be commercially successful. He's got some soul whereas Chris, Danny and certainly Anoop are wannabes. Anoop's attempts at being an R&B singer are cringe-worthy. His performances seem so canned whereas Matt's are natural, free-flowing.


----------



## MacDoc

Divide and conquer 

There is only one girl left in contention....the best singer sometimes does not win tho I'd give a nod to Adam for appeal - my guess is split votes will leave Lil in good shape and the judges like her as do I.


----------



## SINC

I actually sat down and watched the last two nights for the first time ever at my wife's request. It certainly didn't disappoint in terms of what I expected.

Here's what I saw:

The judges are for the most parts idiots. Simon is a verbal bully and what the hell is Paula on, anyway? The other two are slightly above brain dead.

The host is a complete A-hole. There is no other way to describe his tiresome attempts to insert drama and his holier-than-thou general attitude.

Lil is the most soul less singer I have ever heard. She is a terrible waste of their time.

And what's with that Adam guy? I mean gimme a break. A girls crooked hair style and eye make-up for God's sake? When he combed his hair back out of his eyes, he looks just like Kurt Russell, a real man instead of the freak he resembles with that get up he wears when not performing. Too bad as he does have some real talent.

The rest of the pack are mediocre, as was last year's winner who performed. And if the show is proud of generating talent like that dumb bimbo with a zipper pasted on her face, God help us.

The one real talent I saw was Danny. The kid has it right with looks and dress and he has soul.

But for the life of me, why anyone over 30 would watch this show is beyond me. They have to be in their second childhood.


----------



## hhk

SINC said:


> I actually sat down and watched the last two nights for the first time ever at my wife's request. It certainly didn't disappoint in terms of what I expected.
> 
> Here's what I saw:
> 
> The judges are for the most parts idiots. Simon is a verbal bully and what the hell is Paula on, anyway? The other two are slightly above brain dead.
> 
> The host is a complete A-hole. There is no other way to describe his tiresome attempts to insert drama and his holier-than-thou general attitude.
> 
> Lil is the most soul less singer I have ever heard. She is a terrible waste of their time.
> 
> And what's with that Adam guy? I mean gimme a break. A girls crooked hair style and eye make-up for God's sake? When he combed his hair back out of his eyes, he looks just like Kurt Russell, a real man instead of the freak he resembles with that get up he wears when not performing. Too bad as he does have some real talent.
> 
> The rest of the pack are mediocre, as was last year's winner who performed. And if the show is proud of generating talent like that dumb bimbo with a zipper pasted on her face, God help us.
> 
> The one real talent I saw was Danny. The kid has it right with looks and dress and he has soul.
> 
> But for the life of me, why anyone over 30 would watch this show is beyond me. They have to be in their second childhood.


Agree about the judges. I PVR it and fast forward through all the comments except Simon's. I only listen to Simon Cowell because he's the only one with any power in the music biz.

With regard to Adam, you sound like an old Grandpa. "What's with this Elvis guy - he shakes his hips too much. It's obscene."

They're trying to create a pop/rock star, not an adult contemporary artist. Tattoos, wild hair, makeup and edgy clothes - they go with the territory. I'll bet you like David Bowie's music and he used to wear dresses and makeup. Who really cares what they wear or how they style their hair?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Common denominator*



screature said:


> Here are my bottom 3 predictions: Anoop, Megan and Matt.
> 
> I have to say I am really disappointed in Megan, she just doesn't seem to be able to choose the right songs. Also so far she isn't displaying that she is capable of honing and expanding the uniqueness that she has. She seems to be resting on her laurels and not working at it. She is wrong to think that her "fans" will keep saving her because quite frankly, she doesn't have fans yet, she has voters and those voters can drop her on a weekly basis if she doesn't perform. She is also beginning to display a bit of a 'tude (arrogance) that she hasn't earned the right to have.
> 
> Good call Screature! Right on you are. I wanted her gone a long time ago. She can't move, she truly hasn't demonstrated she can sing 'anything', and one can't survive on looks alone- I think she's very pretty but oddly, my sons (22&11), don't. Her song choice was BAD! She didn't do it justice and I had to hold my ears shut (my puppies ears as well) because she was SOOOO out of tune. I'm SO glad she's gone.
> 
> I thought the way that all the judges could talk about regarding Allison's performance was what she was wearing was pathetic. I agree that it was out there, but so have been a lot of the things Adam has worn. In the end who cares? Really. Ever see Cindy Lauper or David Bowie or, etc., etc. What matters is if the can sing and perform and I am going to have to say that both my wife and I thought is was a perfect song choice for her and she sang it really well.
> 
> ABSOLUTELY!! I was so upset that she was in the BOTTOM 3?? IF she was eliminated, I KNOW the judges would have saved her. I don't know what 'America' is listening to half the time. I thought that perhaps ONE comment about the funny outfit would have been enough - Randy's, "....great performance but Dude, what are you wearing?" It should have just stopped there with a bit of a chuckle. She is 16 and expressing what she feels inside and out. AND, AHEM, speaking of messed up - what the hell was that assault on the senses by 'Lady Gaga'? My youngest was watching one of his Pokemon videos and paused it to ask me, "Wow, who's doing that song so badly?" AGREED! I don't know 'Lady Gaga' and after last night, the really, really weird outfit, makeup; her title should be, 'Lady 'GAGIT' And what the BLEEP was that conniption that 'lead' dancer was doing? I have been in the music business for over 40 years and never, ever been as bewildered as I was with that performance last night. EXACTLY Seacreature!! Bowie, Prince, Lauper, Bono, come on!! I thought she was AMAZING. She is only 16 and she's a true powerhouse. Intonation, 'feeling', etc. She's got it all..
> 
> As far as Lil's song choice goes...what the hell was she thinking... of all the songs she could have chosen and she sings Celine Dion?  I also don't think she sang it particularly well, loud yes, but no nuance and certainly no artistry. She is going to have to step it up in the song selection department or she could find herself getting an awful shock going forward, i.e. bottom 3 and bye, bye.
> 
> Gee, are you reading my mind??? I had SO much love for Lil two shows ago. I definitely thought she'd be top two but the country and last night's performances really left me . She had some horrible pitch problems and I completely agree that she 'yelled out' the song. I think she's getting some really, really bad advice. I still have hope in my heart for her-i hope she finds a better adviser.
> 
> Danny was once again very solid.
> Yup, Danny is not annoying in any way, I just don't think of him as a really dynamic performer but he is a very nice guy, pleasant to listen to and look at. The eldest kid likes that song and claimed that Danny did a really good job of it.
> 
> Scott.....well certainly wasn't my cup of tea, way too mainstream and I really don't think he has particularly that appealing a voice. He is a wonderfully nice fellow but I think he will be out in three or four rounds tops.
> 
> Yup, yup, yup!! I think he's got an 'ok' voice and he's a really sweet kid, he plays the piano quite well - especially with his physical challenge, but I think he is a real inspiration for youth. My kids think he's amazing for even being out there. I think it's wonderful that he's going for it but everyone should also remember that Andrea Boccelli is ALSO blind and has an AMAZING voice. Itzhak Perlman :love2my hero, hero, hero, is paralyzed by polio but WOW, can that man move the universe with his music! I too, think he'll be perhaps top 5 or 6. I hope he does get a contract out of this though, because his abilities can be honed and come one, if Miley Cyrus can sound the way she does after 'airbrushing' in the studio, certainly there's a lot more to work with, with Scott! What Scott has is a HUGE respect factor from the public. Admittedly, we could use more people we respect.
> 
> Matt, just plain bad, he is in serious danger, maybe even worse danger than Megan.
> 
> I'm with you on this one as well-except I think Meagan is even worse He's a nice guy but there's nothing special in any of his performances. He does top the other two guys who were already eliminated but yes, I'd agree, he should be next. Too bad Matt doesn't SOUND like Buble, although I'm not a Buble fan, all 3 of my kids LOVE Bublé.
> 
> Anoop.... he sees himself as being an R&B singer but quite frankly when he sings R&B he comes off as a wanna be. I think his greatest potential is actually as a balladeer.
> 
> Interesting analysis. I'm not an Anoop fan mainly because I don't find him very unique. He does do melodious better than anything else but he hasn't got the 'X-factor' as Simon puts it. I'm very happy however, that there is another representative from the South Asian community. I'd LOVE to see an Asian as well but William Hung sort of messed it up for the rest of them.
> 
> Adam, I have to say I am still not a fan but I have come to have great respect for his artistry and how he is capable of not only pushing his boundaries but doing it successfully. He is definitely growing on me though, another really good performance.
> 
> You are so totally on with your comments about respect. The kid just does things well and gets %150 for originality AND he's the only one who's recognized the greatness of the band this year. That band is incredible. Screature, this is likely the ONLY small thing we differ on - I was an Adam fan from Hollywood week 2. I was 'working' on my writing when he and the group got up to sing. They were all just incredible but he just stood right out as a star. I actually completely stopped what I was doing just to listen to him. After that, he has NEVER, EVER disappointed me. I'm not saying that I like his song choices nor his interpretation of certain songs but man, can that kid 'bring it'! He has incredible intonation, never hurts my ears the way Megan and Matt have. I never liked 'Ring of Fire' and Adam's rendition didn't change that but I was blown away by his originality. IMHO, Adam is so far ahead of anyone else, unless something COMPLETELY goes wrong, he should be this year's Idol. If he continues with being humble (I saw some cockiness last nite-I'm not sure if he should have been more 'relieved' that he was safe, even though it would have been an acting job, but still, he shouldn't assume he's greater than anyone else), and ups his current game, he should easily walk away with this. He can do almost every type of music and mutate his vocal style plus looks to match. I hope he keeps the black nail polish off, i've never liked that shade except for Halloween:lmao:. i actually like his hair off his face. And boy, did he ever remind me of Elvis last night (visually)
> 
> Chris was for me the performance of the night. Great interpretation of a classic song. He made it contemporary and his own. A really good job.
> Yes, you are right about his interpretation and quality of performance. I wasn't a Chris fan but last night's rendition of 'Ain't No Sunshine' REALLY blew me away. I like that song and he did show originality without destroying the song. It was his best performance to date. I think he should be safe for the next few weeks.


QUOTE=KC4;807045]Yup - I agree - Megan's on the way out.
TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU AND YOU WERE TOTALLY RIGHT!! Thank Goodness!

I like Anoop, but I am finding him TOO cocky wrt the judges comments. Simon said to exhibit more swagger, not insolence.
Perhaps your analysis is right but for me, Anoop is just too 'ordinary' and doesn't make me want to sit up and listen. I think he'll be in the bottom group next round.

Matt failed to connect with his audience again...he needs to be taught to look/sing into the camera - his most important audience is the TV audience. Watch what Adam does - he's a master.
You totally, totally got it! I don't like Matt as a performer/singer. I honestly think his savior has been his 'look likes Michael Bublé. I think he's next to go.

Kris - wow! He did a very good rendition of that song. I would buy and listen to that.
Oh, is that how his name is spelled - with a 'K'? Ok, I need to correct that. And yup, yup, yup, you're right on with your 'wow'. He did an amazing interpretation of that song! I hope he gets to stay a couple of other rounds.

Alison - meh....I thought that was too Karaoke for HER....and really, that outfit was just....wrong. 
Actually, I don't even remember what her song was...that's bad isn't it BUT, I think this is the one 'teeny' place we differ. I actually think the world of her and although I didn't like her ensemble, it didn't irk me nearly the way it did the judges. I honestly think the world of that kid, perhaps it's the fact that she's so young and yet she seems so comfortable performing. I was completely upset that she was in the bottom 3. For ME, that wasn't right at all.

Scott's song choice was way better and I like his "tougher" look - he was way too much of a milk-toast looking guy before. But, I'm thinking he has pretty much maxxed out on his vocal abilities...It won't be long before he's left in the dust. 

...
Sometimes, I wish Paula Abdul would just keep her mouth shut...because sometimes, I am embarrassed for her.[/QUOTE]
:lmao::lmao::lmao::clap::clap: AND, who the heck put her lashes on last night?? My youngest insists, every time he listens to her speak, that she's been drinking:lmao:



MacDoc said:


> Danny put it on tonight - went up a big notch for me :clap:
> Agreed. I like him more than the other times as well.
> 
> Alison at 16.........wow did she bring it tonight - no way that voice at 16.......PIPES!!!!! I liked it -Simon ur too old.
> I'm right with you on this one MD!
> 
> Scott got back in it.....correct song choice.
> See above comments re: Scott in my reply to Screature's response.
> 
> Still like Lil - still think we've not seen her limits. Got a wee shiver.
> I'm with you on this one. But what did you mean by a wee shiver? Is that a good or bad?
> 
> Adam......gets them going.....great song choice and knows how to entertain......even got Simon grinning.
> 
> Chris - that was a nice shift - :clap:
> I think that EVERYONE has really upped their love for Kris after the other night.
> 
> I think Megan is gone...weakest link.


YAY!! Common denominator!



Sniper4u said:


> Finally Megan is gone. That stupid VFTW Thanks for Voting for Megan | Vote for the Worst struck again and cost my girl Alexis.
> I'm not sure what that site is but i'll have to check it out. I will however, TOTALLY agree, as has everyone else, about Megan. I also must say that I was upset Alexis was booted. I too, thought she had a lot of ability.
> 
> Agreed about Allison as I also think the world of her but I'm going to reserve my thoughts about Lil for now: see above response to Screature.
> 
> 1 Adam *Adam*
> 2 Danny *Allison*
> 3 Allison because of her age. *Kris-this week*
> 4 Kris could be third also. *Danny-this week*
> 5 Anoop he actually has a voice. *Lil-this week*
> 6 Lil S*Scott*
> 7 Matt *Anoop*
> 8 Scott what an inspiration this guy is. *Matt*


I'm curious to know, what does everyone here think of all the judges? Second: what did everyone here think of Jordan Sparks' win last year? Third: what did everyone think of the Taylor Hicks over Katherine McPhee win two Idols ago? Ok, thanks for your thoughts.
Ciaochiao


----------



## ciaochiao

*Patience please*

Hey People, I'm so sorry about messing up the quote responses. I'm still learning and inserted my response into Screature's quote! My apologies. SINC, don't give me heck yet



SINC said:


> I actually sat down and watched the last two nights for the first time ever at my wife's request. It certainly didn't disappoint in terms of what I expected.
> 
> Here's what I saw:
> 
> The judges are for the most parts idiots. Simon is a verbal bully and what the hell is Paula on, anyway? The other two are slightly above brain dead.


Umm, i've got to agree about Cowell's comments being harsh and bully-ish but most of the time, his judgement is very good, or at least because I'm in agreement, I think it's good.



SINC said:


> The host is a complete A-hole. There is no other way to describe his tiresome attempts to insert drama and his holier-than-thou general attitude.


i COMPLETELY agree with the over-drama created. it REALLY irks me. I'm surprised you actually sat to watch this SINC-but I never underestimate the power of your wife. BTW, I LOVED your comment about the thread when it started. I believe you said something about 'Oh, I thought they all dropped dead!' :lmao:



SINC said:


> Lil is the most soul less singer I have ever heard. She is a terrible waste of their time.


If you've only seen her yesterday, I can understand your comment. She was very good in the first several weeks/rounds. I think everyone's surprised at her current performances.



SINC said:


> And what's with that Adam guy? I mean gimme a break. A girls crooked hair style and eye make-up for God's sake? When he combed his hair back out of his eyes, he looks just like Kurt Russell, a real man instead of the freak he resembles with that get up he wears when not performing. Too bad as he does have some real talent.


Well, I'll agree that he does look good with his hair off his face but that's only because he's got a decent face to look at. But I've got to disagree with this small fact: I don't think he looks like a 'freak' - alternative is possibly a better description but honestly? I've seen some pretty weird stuff walking out of the high school across the street from my house. Adam is tame:lmao: But yes, he DOES have talent.



SINC said:


> The rest of the pack are mediocre, as was last year's winner who performed. And if the show is proud of generating talent like that dumb bimbo with a zipper pasted on her face, God help us.


I am SO glad we agree about David Cook's performance. His vibrato was so wide, you could drive a Mack truck through it. I didn't like him last year, don't like him this year.



SINC said:


> The one real talent I saw was Danny. The kid has it right with looks and dress and he has soul.
> 
> But for the life of me, why anyone over 30 would watch this show is beyond me. They have to be in their second childhood.


Why is 30 the cut off? I know people who are 60 and have the intellectual abilities of a 2 year old. Nonetheless, I think you might get a bigger kick out of watching the very first qualifying rounds. If nothing else makes you laugh, THOSE try outs do. But after the winner from two years past was chosen over another far better singer, I stopped watching for over a year. As for the performer I THINK you're talking about-the zipper on the face - the one that performed last night? It's the 1st and LAST time I'll ever subject myself or my dogs to that sound or sight. Her name is 'Lady Gaga' and I think it needs to be modified to say, Lady Gag or Lady, Gag It. How several 'stars' get to their fame is a mystery to me. I don't think Kelly Clarkson or Carrie Underwood are that great either. Maybe we all need to take the same thing Paula's on:lmao:


----------



## Sniper4u

I'm curious to know, what does everyone here think of all the judges? Second: what did everyone here think of Jordan Sparks' win last year? Third: what did everyone think of the Taylor Hicks over Katherine McPhee win two Idols ago? Ok, thanks for your thoughts.
Ciaochiao [/QUOTE]

Randy has been the most consistent judge so far but Kara ( still can't figure out who she is )has brought a females prospective equality to the panel. Paula is still taking to many pills but I love her and Simon as usual just does whatever it takes to bring as much drama as he can to the show.
Last years winner David Cook, yes it's hard to believe this is season 8 already, was the best performer over the season.I did like the way David Archulet grew during the show but my biggest disappointment was that Carly Smithson wasn't able to find her groove in time.
As for Jordan Sparks I was having a hard time getting over the fact that Melinda Doolittle didn't win. She was by far the best singer on that year but Jordan has since impressed me with her release of No Air so I guess in the end it was a good choice.
Taylor Hicks are you kidding me. There is nothing he could ever put out that I would ever listen to. Either Katharine McPhee or Chris Daughtry would have been a much better selection.


----------



## ciaochiao

Sniper4u said:


> Randy has been the most consistent judge so far but Kara ( still can't figure out who she is )has brought a females prospective equality to the panel. Paula is still taking to many pills but I love her and Simon as usual just does whatever it takes to bring as much drama as he can to the show.
> Last years winner David Cook, yes it's hard to believe this is season 8 already, was the best performer over the season.I did like the way David Archulet grew during the show but my biggest disappointment was that Carly Smithson wasn't able to find her groove in time.


I like Paula's kindness and once in a while, she actually says something with an insight that none of the others have. The new judge is holding her own and what has impressed me is that she's not afraid to speak up. The other thing is that she actually has a really good voice. She's a song writer, as far as I know, and her songs have won awards. I'm not a 'pop' music person, classical is almost all I listen to but I do appreciate musical talent. i like Archuletta far more than Cook but Cook was more of the 'package deal' that Screature refers to. I'm sorry to say however, that I really don't care for Cook and really didn't like his performance last night. Too much vibrato in the sustained notes. That's only my opinion however.



Sniper4u said:


> As for Jordan Sparks I was having a hard time getting over the fact that Melinda Doolittle didn't win. She was by far the best singer on that year but Jordan has since impressed me with her release of No Air so I guess in the end it was a good choice.


ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!! Melinda absolutely should have won. She was the most beautiful singer. i was SO angry when they voted her off. I didn't bother watching the following episodes. In fact, I didn't watch Idol for the next year because of that. I have zero love for Sparks. Her songs are great to listen to just as Andie McDowell looks 30 in every L'oreal ad: AIRBRUSHING. Sparks sounded NOTHING LIKE THAT out of the studio. 



Sniper4u said:


> Taylor Hicks are you kidding me. There is nothing he could ever put out that I would ever listen to. Either Katharine McPhee or Chris Daughtry would have been a much better selection.


I agree completely. I was so stunned when it was Hicks. Truly stunned! Hicks is a nice guy and his performances were tolerable but really...THE Idol?? Everyone loved McPhee and she rarely was criticized by the judges. Why do you think that happened? 
Ciaochiao


----------



## Sniper4u

I agree completely. I was so stunned when it was Hicks. Truly stunned! Hicks is a nice guy and his performances were tolerable but really...THE Idol?? Everyone loved McPhee and she rarely was criticized by the judges. Why do you think that happened? 
Ciaochiao[/QUOTE]

The only reason I can see for Hicks winning is that neither of them could be seen as making a song that would be sellable. So they took the person that could at least perform and maybe do like an Atlantic City act.


----------



## keebler27

SINC said:


> The judges are for the most parts idiots. Simon is a verbal bully and what the hell is Paula on, anyway? The other two are slightly above brain dead.


I agree with the comments about Simon and Paula. Simon does have some positive feedback and his experience in the industry is worth putting up with his attitude. As for Paula, wow...either she's really nervous or high on something b/c her voice is constantly cracking. If you watch it again, try to catch Simon's expressions while Paula is talking. Pretty funny.

As for other 2, Kara knows what she's talking about. I like her being on board (although I only watched a few episodes in each of the last few seasons. She adds another dynamic.

I think anyone who likes singing will watch this show. yes, some of the performances are bad, but that's part of the process unfortunately. I think Allison had a major faux pas last night, but i'm hoping she stays. She's only 16, but her voice is so seasoned (again, except for last night's debacle). 

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## MacDoc

It's a successful entertaining franchise that as launched several major careers and done some good worldwide through charities.

The channel flipper is always available/ 

I like the back stories and some of the incredible change in lives the show has engendered.

Judge choices are meant to be a spectrum - Ms postive in Paula, Simon Mr critical and the other two in between- all have music industry backgrounds and provide this year a fall back when Joe public gets the popularity contest wrong.

Seeing the contestants face to face with music industry legends who are not only there but coaching them...... is sometimes heartwarming sometimes hilarious.

•••

Kat McPhee doing Black Horse was an all time highlight for me  gorgeous girl and terrific ensemble for that piece. The drummers on the stage were a brilliant touch.
YouTube - Katharine McPhee Black Horse and a Cherry Tree (Finale)

I've yet to be knocked out this year tho there is a real talent pool here.
I'm staying with Lil as we've not seen her potential yet - judges know that. I'd be very surprised if she was not saved if it comes up - I think she has a strong fan base.

Adam seems the real singer with momentum. Ton of confidence, bad boy smile, and an entertainer.

Scott is fading.....nice guy, neat story, competent entertainer but no star power.
Alison is amazing - I thought the punk girl look was just right and what a voice and presence for a 16 year old....it funny to see her shift gears.
When she's singing she's a force of nature.
Then she stops and she's a bit uncertain teenager.

I'm starting to look forward to a real competition now.

•••

For those listening that have an alternate channel try switching as Fox is doing Dolby and it can do nasty things to voices under certain set ups.


----------



## ciaochiao

MacDoc said:


> Kat McPhee doing Black Horse was an all time highlight for me  gorgeous girl and terrific ensemble for that piece. The drummers on the stage were a brilliant touch.
> YouTube - Katharine McPhee Black Horse and a Cherry Tree (Finale)


I recall that episode. I too, thought it was a unique performance. I actually didn't know the song prior to her singing it. As stated earlier, my knowledge is with classical and not pop but I have ears and eyes and appreciate talent - and beauty, and yes, McPhee is very, very pretty. 



MacDoc said:


> I've yet to be knocked out this year tho there is a real talent pool here.
> I'm staying with Lil as we've not seen her potential yet - judges know that. I'd be very surprised if she was not saved if it comes up - I think she has a strong fan base.
> 
> Adam seems the real singer with momentum. Ton of confidence, bad boy smile, and an entertainer.
> 
> Scott is fading.....nice guy, neat story, competent entertainer but no star power.
> Alison is amazing - I thought the punk girl look was just right and what a voice and presence for a 16 year old....it funny to see her shift gears.
> When she's singing she's a force of nature.
> Then she stops and she's a bit uncertain teenager.


I would have to disagree somewhat with being knocked out. I was knocked out by two group performances in HW2 and in particular, Adam Lambert. And as much as I also think that Lil is a great singer, I think Lambert is better. He can do any genre/style whereas I found Lil somewhat unstable on a few grounds. And even though Lambert took a 'country' song and turned it into something completely different, he was able to tackle the medium. Lil took the song and tried to keep it country with a Whitney Houston touch. Not as effective and demonstrated her inability rather than ability. And I completely disagreed with Cowell on Lambert's performance. I personally wouldn't buy that performance, I didn't like the song more, but it was so different, as many contemporary classical pieces are, and you've got to hand it to the kid, he had a LOT of moxy doing that to a classic country song virtually untouched by anyone except Johnny Cash. The Lambert performance I actually DIDN'T like was the motown week. But I do think that the top three will and SHOULD be, Adam, Lil, and Allison. I completely agree with your comments about Allison. She's amazing never mind her age! Anyway, we'll see what the stupid American voters are going to do. I've completely lost faith in the last two seasons, in the ability of the American public to select objectively. 
Ciaochiao


----------



## MacDoc

Cherry tree....I was not familar either and while Kat did a great job Tunstall is unreal as a one girl band.

YouTube - kt tunstall - black horse and the cherry tree

YouTube - KT Tunstall "Black Horse & The Cherry Tree" on Jools

Unaccompanied.  She is mixing that live.

••

Hey I agree with you on the group medley's they have been very enjoyable. I liked how they blended Chris into it despite his being blind....nice touch.

Alison just astounds me - like she invokes Joplin and goes into a "zone". I thought the outfit was exactly right for her rogue imp spirit. A little off the wall won't hurt Idol - it gets painfully mainstream at time.










Lil might fail if she can't get her song choice correct - Lambert is the whole enchilada and I had not really noticed until recently.


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> Alison just astounds me - like she invokes Joplin and goes into a "zone". I thought the outfit was exactly right for her rogue imp spirit. A little off the wall won't hurt Idol - it gets painfully mainstream at time.


Yes exactly!! The judges were WAY off base with taking Sooo much time with critiquing what she was wearing. If you ask me they just made themselves look bad and petty.


----------



## MacDoc

There was one shot with her head back and the guitar up and her eyes almost rolled back...wow was she into it.
I simply could not believe that kind of confident FU performance from her.

Then she turns into this "kid" again....aw gee shucks.....

David A last year had some of that.


----------



## MacDoc

I think Lambert just won the competition ......I'm going to watch the western feed just for that alone....

An Idol moment indeed - standing ovation from Simon.....


----------



## ciaochiao

*No question*

Well, where are you MD?? I thought for sure that you would have done your analysis by now!!

Ok, in my mind, there's no doubt as to the top 2 at least. Adam and Allison. They are both incredible performers. Lil did well except for that weird -3rd or p4th slide. I actually completely disagreed with the judges on Scott's performance tonight. I actually thought it was pretty good except for the modulation. To be really honest, I was reading, writing a post, and trying to correct French while listening. But I watched all performances and if America doesn't select one of those two as their AI, I will not watch next year, again! Not that they care. But it's a matter of principal!!:lmao:
Ciaochiao


----------



## MacDoc

Toronto - not paying attention - falling asleep and the headset was dying.

Kid woke me up got the spare headphones....caught the second last - thought was very good.

Then Adam had me in tears.....what a powerful moving performance.....

Don't recall Simon doing a standing ovation EVER.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Oops!*

Oops MD, my bad. I would have to agree with you and STOP making me green with envy!! I don't have cable ergo, I don't have time shift. If i miss something, I miss it. Anyway, I don't know if lambert 'won' but i think he should be the next AI. However, Allison is incredible. They are DEFINITELY the top two. No question. What the heck do you think happened to Lil? I thought she was so amazing in the 1st few rounds. Why isn't she doing what she was? 

And yes, A STANDING OVATION from SImon!!!!!!! 
Ciaochiao


----------



## MacDoc

Just caught a tiny bit of Alison - looked good. 
Lil I think might be gone and that's too bad...judges are disappointed too....can't call it - she has the voice just never takes flight.

Adam......oh my .....that has to be one of the best ever on Idol - right there with Kat and Cherry Tree but in some ways better as Adam's was pure vocal magic.

He held that falsetto perfectly....he knows how to project emotion....


----------



## ciaochiao

*100%*

Yup, I've got to completely agree with you. I think Lambert is the best AI contestant we've seen in years. i really wish Lil would get with it. I know she has an amazing voice. I so annoyed that things haven't been there for her. I thought for sure it would have been Adam, Lil, and Allison. At this point, I think that spot #3 is up for grabs. I think Scott has a chance as does Kris - at #3 that is....
Ciaochiao


----------



## MacDoc

Who was second last singer ...I was half asleep.

Interesting, the first half of Adam I was just listening, sort of cranked the headphones up as it unfolded.. not watching then wandered upstairs in a daze to catch the last bit. What a gorgeous piece of singing and of course half asleep made it all that more dreamtime.


----------



## Sniper4u

My bottom 3 for tomorrow night is actually a bottom 4. With Adam, Allison and Danny on top of their game again and seperating from the rest of the field as usual.
Anoop gave a solid performance as well and I also see him being safe this week.
Kris what was he thinking. Terrible song choice and performance to boot.
Lil again showed me that she just doesn't have what it takes to be a contender in this competition.
Scott is such a great inspiration it's hard to be negative about him but I think it's clear now that he will be leaving soon.
Matt OMG I can't understand why they like him. His voice is annoying to the point of almost turning my sound off while he is on. His performance was terrible and I hated the way he did the song.
Is it just me or does anyone else feel that way about him?


----------



## ciaochiao

*I think....*



MacDoc said:


> Who was second last singer ...I was half asleep.
> 
> Interesting, the first half of Adam I was just listening, sort of cranked the headphones up as it unfolded.. not watching then wandered upstairs in a daze to catch the last bit. What a gorgeous piece of singing and of course half asleep made it all that more dreamtime.


Hmmm, great question. Whomever it was, it didn't make me look up!! I think however, that it was Matt. There are too many LONG commercials in between. I wish that CTV would just make a damn deal with whatever station AI is on and let us see it in their video library. Sometimes, people have to get things done and don't have the money for time shift, cable, pvrs. I don't know how to turn my macs into pvrs. If I did, I'd get SO much more done!!:lmao:

As for Matt, I actually can't say that I didn't or did enjoy his performance. I do know that I thought he did better tonight than last week, but that's not saying much. I will agree with you, Sniper4U, with two of your choices: Adam and Allison. There's no doubt in my mind that both should be recorded. As for Danny, I'm still out on that. What I really can't understand is what's up with Lil?? If Lil doesn't step up, then the decision will be between Kris and Danny. They've both made good and bad song choices. Scott, well, i don't know what to say except that tonight, I actually placed him as #3 after the two A's. What the heck do I know huh??
Ciaochiao


----------



## Sniper4u

MacDoc said:


> Who was second last singer ...I was half asleep.
> 
> It was Matt. See my comments above.


----------



## MacDoc

Quick off the mark


> American Idol all Adam Lambert's world tonight
> 
> Adam Lambert got a standing ovation on American Idol from Simon Cowell for his pitch-perfect version of "Mad World" tonight -- and that's all you really need to know.
> 
> Simon is hard to please; off the top of my head, I don't remember the last time he stood up for someone


American Idol all Adam Lambert's world tonight (American Idol) - Newsday.com

damn he holds that audience ..this one earlier - Tracks on my Tears...

http://www.rickey.org/?p=13314


----------



## Sniper4u

[QUOTE:Scott, well, i don't know what to say except that tonight, I actually placed him as #3 after the two A's. What the heck do I know huh??
Ciaochiao[/QUOTE]

I can understand what you see in Scott. He reminds me of a Barry Manilow type of entertainer. The problem that he has is his range. He hasn't been training his voice using proper posture. He has the upper range but by the time he finally gets around to using it properly this competition will be over. I could definitely see him doing a song like Mandy.


----------



## ciaochiao

*hey! good suggestion*

Hi All:
Sniper4U, I would agree with that song choice for Scott. I think he can do some lyrical pop extremely well. I'm blind in one eye and you're correct, he IS an inspiration for people with disabilities. I liked him tonight. So his strumming was a bit off, who the hell cares? i've hear MUCH worse in my career. 

So everyone, WHO do you think will be eliminated tomorrow nite? I think it'll be Matt, Kris, or Danny. Lil's still in because everyone thinks the same as MD and me: she's got SO much talent....where'd it go??

What did you guys think of the judges comments tonight?
Ciaochiao


----------



## ciaochiao

*Rankings this week please!*

Hmm, no one (read that as MacDoc) has posted the rankings this week. Ergo, I'll start if you don't mind.

1) Adam Lambert
2) Allison very Spanish name (forgive me Allison!)
3) Lil Round (PLEASE get a better advisor)
4) Danny Gokey-please get away from that 'grieving husband' image. You've got ability - don't use the sympathy card right now, although I realize you truly do miss/love your wife. You've got what it takes to make it into the top 3 without any peripheral issues
5) Kris - listen to your last performance and figure out WHY it was stellar then repeat your rights
6) Matt - i thought you sounded very good night but not anywhere near the top 3. I think you are next to go home. You seem like a nice guy though
7) Anoop, errr, you sing ok and I wouldn't kick you off the stage for eating crackers but you just don't have it my boy. 

The 'off' will be between Anoop and Matt. I think most people think that Lil will still demonstrate why she made it there in the 1st place!!
Ciaochiao


----------



## MacDoc

Second time around - glad I got to see and hear Alison but Adam was even more stunning second time...talk about building a song......

What a performance!!!!!!...Idol moment big time matched my mood too

..and Simon answered it simply and perfectly. :clap:


----------



## Sniper4u

ciaochiao said:


> Hmm, no one (read that as MacDoc) has posted the rankings this week. Ergo, I'll start if you don't mind.
> 
> 1) Adam Lambert
> Adam still has the lead.
> 2) Allison very Spanish name (forgive me Allison!)
> Danny was original as always making the song his own.
> 3) Lil Round (PLEASE get a better advisor)
> Allison first time she made a song sound like it was hers. If she keeps that up she could go up higher on the list.
> 4) Danny Gokey-please get away from that 'grieving husband' image. You've got ability - don't use the sympathy card right now, although I realize you truly do miss/love your wife. You've got what it takes to make it into the top 3 without any peripheral issues
> Anoop did an excellent job this week and should be safe.
> 5) Kris - listen to your last performance and figure out WHY it was stellar then repeat your rights
> Kris you have to stop picking the wrong songs or you will be gone. Another thing is a good singer can sing almost anything. This performance makes me wonder if he really is a singer.
> 6) Matt - i thought you sounded very good night but not anywhere near the top 3. I think you are next to go home. You seem like a nice guy though
> Lil same old story of she has so much potential. So where is it?
> 7) Anoop, errr, you sing ok and I wouldn't kick you off the stage for eating crackers but you just don't have it my boy.
> Scott needs to work on delivering his upper range. I would love to see him improve a little.
> 8)Matt please I can't take his voice anymore. Please please please get rid of him.
> 
> The 'off' will be between Anoop and Matt. I think most people think that Lil will still demonstrate why she made it there in the 1st place!!
> Ciaochiao


I think Scott is going home this week.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Please let it not be true!!*



Sniper4u said:


> I think Scott is going home this week.


I don't know how many of you know the actual score and libretto from West Side Story, but at this point regarding Scott, PLEASE LET IT NOT BE TRUE!!. I want to see Scott stay a few more rounds. Perhaps the voters will expel Anoop, Matt, then Kirs or Scott. I'm hoping that Scott makes it into the top 4 although I haven't much faith in the American public. If they oust the 2 A's, or Lil, they are making a grave error. I DON'T THINK that Scott is going home. it'll be Matt, Anoop i that hotseat tomorrow nite. let's see!! You know, we could make a fortune being 'bookies'!!! I think it should be called, 'Make your fortune here!" I predict that Anoop or Matt will go home tomorrow. My non-existent money is on Anoop. The bottom three are a toss up as far as I'm concerned. let us wait and in the words of our venerable Dr. G, 'we shall see.'. And see, we shall, tomorrow night. Commentaries are anticipated ASAP please!! See you all tomorrow!

Ciaochiao


----------



## KC4

Sorry CC - I also think Scott is going to be the next to go....he just doesn't have (or show) the vocal talent that he needs to show to stick around...and the judges won't save him either. 

I am hereby officially eating my previous words about Adam - he IS a vocalist, not just a stage performer and I'm also pegging him for the win here too. Last night's performance gave me the shivers. I agree with MacDoc - perfect build on the song. 

I am "over" Lil... her vocal power clobbers any melody that might be enjoyed in her performance. If she doesn't get turfed this time, she needs to turn down the power and relocate her tone and melody.

Unfortunately I arrived late to the show and missed Kris and Danny - sounds like Danny did a good job.

Alison - another excellent performance - I love to listen to her voice.


----------



## ciaochiao

*you're likely right but...*



KC4 said:


> Sorry CC - I also think Scott is going to be the next to go....he just doesn't have (or show) the vocal talent that he needs to show to stick around...and the judges won't save him either.
> 
> I am hereby officially eating my previous words about Adam - he IS a vocalist, not just a stage performer and I'm also pegging him for the win here too. Last night's performance gave me the shivers. I agree with MacDoc - perfect build on the song.
> 
> I am "over" Lil... her vocal power clobbers any melody that might be enjoyed in her performance. If she doesn't get turfed this time, she needs to turn down the power and relocate her tone and melody.
> 
> Unfortunately I arrived late to the show and missed Kris and Danny - sounds like Danny did a good job.
> 
> Alison - another excellent performance - I love to listen to her voice.


You could be completely on the nose KC4 but I truly think the fact that Scott is up there with a disability and THAT will save him through another round. Political correctness puts the next one off as either Matt, Anoop, or Danny. I will also agree with you on Lil. I'm seriously puzzled with her: her early performances were really good. I don't know what's happened. Do you have any theories?

I love Allison as well. She's simply amazing, especially the fact she's 16. So much heart and power in that kid. I think the two 'A's will get a big fat recording contract at the end of this season. 
Ciaochiao


----------



## screature

Whoa, lots of comments on last night!!

I am going to run against the grain and say that while Adam was very good, it wasn't his best, I still preferred Tracks of My Tears. The falsetto grows tiresome after awhile and it would have been more interesting if he took the opportunity to come out of it in places to provide light and shade.

For me personally Allison was amazing. This girl is a force to be reckoned with! Whether she wins or not she will go very, very far with her career. To be able to deliver the kind of emotional content that she does at such a young age is astounding. She has her talent in her bones, in her DNA. She probably won't win Idol, not because she doesn't have the talent but because she doesn't have the looks, but as far as a career goes, watch out, I wouldn't be surprised is she puts this year's winner to shame over the long run.

Danny... well he was Danny, he needs to have a breakout performance soon if he has a hope of getting past 3rd or 4th.

Lil, continues to underwhelm. I am beginning to think she has no star potential at all and is destined to be a really good back up singer. So far she has not demonstrated that she has anything original to offer. If she doesn't show some creativity soon she won't make it past top 5, as Adam, Allison, Danny and Kris have all demonstrated their ability to take a song and make it their own.

Matt was good, back on form, allowing that "Timberlakeness" to come through. Probably enough to keep him until next week.

Anoop, nice ballad well sung, but I doubt it will save him from being in the bottom, I just don't think he has enough of the "It" factor to really connect with his audience.

Kris... not his best performance at all, in fact one of his weakest, but because of past performances and his looks (little girl vote) he should still be safe.

And lastly Scott..... Well he did something different for him, I will give him that. But overall he is just too white bread, he is a wonderfully nice fellow, but his musical preferences are just very tame and dated, he really doesn't have much to offer a contemporary audience. Plus he really isn't that great a singer. I think he may have a place as a behind the scenes kind of guy, producing maybe writing, but that is about it. 

So my bottom 3 predictions are:

Scott, Anoop, and a three way toss up for the final spot between, Matt, Kris and Lil. Although I think Scott probably should go I am going to predict Anoop will leave.

For me personally Allison was the best of the night with Adam a very close second.


----------



## ciaochiao

*We agree*



screature said:


> Whoa, lots of comments on last night!!
> 
> I am going to run against the grain and say that while Adam was very good, it wasn't his best, I still preferred Tracks of My Tears. The falsetto grows tiresome after awhile and it would have been more interesting if he took the opportunity to come out of it in places to provide light and shade.


That's funny Screature because I completely loved his performance but did not think it was his best either. Nonetheless, he is that 'entire package' you spoke about in your previous post



screature said:


> For me personally Allison was amazing. This girl is a force to be reckoned with! Whether she wins or not she will go very, very far with her career. To be able to deliver the kind of emotional content that she does at such a young age is astounding. She has her talent in her bones, in her DNA. She probably won't win Idol, not because she doesn't have the talent but because she doesn't have the looks, but as far as a career goes, watch out, I wouldn't be surprised is she puts this year's winner to shame over the long run.


I agree with you 100% on this except for one small part, I actually think she's really cute. I know she's a rocker but she's a cute rocker and she'll eventually grow into a beautiful young lady who's a rocker. If anything, I wish that she'd just tone the hair color a bit. But I find her face pleasant. If she doesn't win, it's because Adam simply is more of a showman and has consistently demonstrated this. But yup, I think Allison is incredible.



screature said:


> Danny... well he was Danny, he needs to have a breakout performance soon if he has a hope of getting past 3rd or 4th.
> 
> Lil, continues to underwhelm. I am beginning to think she has no star potential at all and is destined to be a really good back up singer. So far she has not demonstrated that she has anything original to offer. If she doesn't show some creativity soon she won't make it past top 5, as Adam, Allison, Danny and Kris have all demonstrated their ability to take a song and make it their own.
> 
> Matt was good, back on form, allowing that "Timberlakeness" to come through. Probably enough to keep him until next week.
> 
> Anoop, nice ballad well sung, but I doubt it will save him from being in the bottom, I just don't think he has enough of the "It" factor to really connect with his audience.
> 
> Kris... not his best performance at all, in fact one of his weakest, but because of past performances and his looks (little girl vote) he should still be safe.
> 
> And lastly Scott..... Well he did something different for him, I will give him that. But overall he is just too white bread, he is a wonderfully nice fellow, but his musical preferences are just very tame and dated, he really doesn't have much to offer a contemporary audience. Plus he really isn't that great a singer. I think he may have a place as a behind the scenes kind of guy, producing maybe writing, but that is about it.
> 
> So my bottom 3 predictions are:
> 
> Scott, Anoop, and a three way toss up for the final spot between, Matt, Kris and Lil. Although I think Scott probably should go I am going to predict Anoop will leave.
> 
> For me personally Allison was the best of the night with Adam a very close second.


I'm going to agree with Anoop, but I think that the others will be Matt and either Scott or Lil. I think the elim show is on tonight right? In the great words of Dr. G, "We shall see."
Ciaochiao


----------



## MacDoc

On the shiver meter Adam went off the chart which while I liked Tracks it did not come close tho I enjoyed it.

Part of the magic last night was the crowd....Adam had them in his palm and built it and built is and even got cynical old Simon in his web.

For those that did not hear it - sound only - the videos generally have been taken off - they know this is a hit - I'd not be surprised to see huge numbers on iTunes for his performance and really the whole package makes the performance....onstage - lighting and the crowd building.....










Adam Lambert ? Mad World ? Video MP3 ? American Idol 8 Top 8 : American Idol 8 - Rickey.org

ah here is the video - decent quality sound too
http://weblogs.newsday.com/entertainment/music/idol/blog/2009/04/adam_lamberts_mad_world_wheres.html

••

Alison if she choose has a career and she could win it with the preteen votes plus she is just plain a fine entertainer with an enormous voice and no pretences. The guys may split votes too...if she is the lone girl left.

I think Lil is all locked up....confidence not there and over singing things when she needs to learn from Adam about dynamic range.

I always judge a piece on how well the silence and the soft compares to the soaring - it's the range that is the thrill factor ( Rumours Chain....perfect example ( the studio version is best. )
Fleetwood Mac - The Chain - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music

The way it uses pause and silence and builds....
That whole album is a marvel considering what was going on with the group. ( BTW the video The Making of Rumours is incredible )

I think Lil might be gone tonight. Backlash might take her off. - disappointment


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> I am going to run against the grain and say that while Adam was very good, it wasn't his best, I still preferred Tracks of My Tears. The falsetto grows tiresome after awhile and it would have been more interesting if he took the opportunity to come out of it in places to provide light and shade.
> .


I think it was MORE interesting because he DIDN'T come out of the backlighting....that simply added to the whole mood. It also forced one to focus on the vocals...and they were almost flawless (I cringed a little on his last note) ...but the whole scene he created was brilliant...the stage training is certainly coming in handy. I'm one of the many that have purchased it on iTunes and have listened to it about a dozen times...still makes me shiver. It's definitely a keeper.


----------



## MacDoc

Yes - I was not sure he would get there on the last note either but by that time he had it cold anyways...that place was ready to explode. Damn song is haunting me.

Bang on about the lighting ...I've always love an entertainer that could mesmerize with simple tools, voice, chair or stool, maybe guitar and harmonica ( some of the folk singers )

Did not need all the trappings and backup......been my platinum standard and Adam met it on that performance. Very hard to do at the Kodak but he pulled it off.

What kind of numbers is it pulling ( sorry not an iTunes store user - daughter more than makes up ) .


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> I think it was MORE interesting because he DIDN'T come out of the backlighting....that simply added to the whole mood. It also forced one to focus on the vocals...and they were almost flawless (I cringed a little on his last note) ...but the whole scene he created was brilliant...the stage training is certainly coming in handy. I'm one of the many that have purchased it on iTunes and have listened to it about a dozen times...still makes me shiver. It's definitely a keeper.


Hee, hee, I think we have a little misunderstanding. What I meant by, _"The falsetto grows tiresome after awhile and it would have been more interesting if he took the opportunity to come out of it in places to provide light and shade."_, was musical light and shade, not physical light and shade, nothing to do with lighting but vocal contrast that I was referring to.


----------



## MacDoc

Normally I would agree with you but he hit that one soaring note and it was the tension of the restraint that made this particular piece work in my view.

I was like a piece of metal that was slowly...bending right on the edge of breaking all through as he build it up....

Where I liked it was the introspective, singing to himself aspect.


----------



## KC4

screature said:


> Hee, hee, I think we have a little misunderstanding. What I meant by, _"The falsetto grows tiresome after awhile and it would have been more interesting if he took the opportunity to come out of it in places to provide light and shade."_, was musical light and shade, not physical light and shade, nothing to do with lighting but vocal contrast that I was referring to.


:lmaosnort) That's what I get for not reading carefully enough! Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## ciaochiao

[


MacDoc said:


> Who was second last singer ...I was half asleep.
> 
> Interesting, the first half of Adam I was just listening, sort of cranked the headphones up as it unfolded.. not watching then wandered upstairs in a daze to catch the last bit. What a gorgeous piece of singing and of course half asleep made it all that more dreamtime.


I LOVE that song. I heard it first on the show Third Watch. Does anyone else miss that show? Anyway, I didn't know it until it played during the episodes that had Faith and what's that guy's name??? Oh yeah, Aidan Quinn who played Miller. That was such a forlorn song, it really haunted me for a while - the tune that is. 

Incidentally, thanks so much for the Tunstall link. I've never listened to her other than tonight - with your link. What do you think of her? Do you know Ingrid Michaelson? She played at the Mocambo here in TO in Feb. 08. she was AMAZING. I had the fortune to see her and wow, was I ever impressed. Anyway, if you don't know her, then listen to her 'famous due to Grey's Anatomy' song: The Way I Am.

See you in the eliminations!
Ciaochiao


----------



## MacDoc

I had not heard Tunstall until I listened to Kat do Cherry Tree and happened to come across the originator.

Tunstall fits into my solo entertainer master I outlined above but for the 21st Century - she is fully in command of her art including the electronics - she mixes that live on stage every single time 

If you rewatch - you see her set up the loops.....she does a couple or three beats on the guitar, loops it, does a woohoo, loops it.....sets it all up then joins in live with the loops.

At one time it was this

[imghttp://www.onemanband.org/omb-photo/one_man_band-aeroclube-stage.jpg[/img]

Now Tunstall takes it a step up using loops to accompany herself....that's not unusual except she does live on stage....
That's talent and she is at ease with the whole thing.

•••

Don't know Ingrid...got a link??

••

If you like Fleetwood Mac or just interested in a damn fine story well told- try and catch Making of Rumours....wild is too mild.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yup and Yup*



MacDoc said:


> I had not heard Tunstall until I listened to Kat do Cherry Tree and happened to come across the originator.
> 
> Tunstall fits into my solo entertainer master I outlined above but for the 21st Century - she is fully in command of her art including the electronics - she mixes that live on stage every single time
> 
> If you rewatch - you see her set up the loops.....she does a couple or three beats on the guitar, loops it, does a woohoo, loops it.....sets it all up then joins in live with the loops.
> 
> At one time it was this
> 
> [imghttp://www.onemanband.org/omb-photo/one_man_band-aeroclube-stage.jpg[/img]
> 
> Now Tunstall takes it a step up using loops to accompany herself....that's not unusual except she does live on stage....
> That's talent and she is at ease with the whole thing.
> 
> •••
> 
> Don't know Ingrid...got a link??
> 
> ••
> 
> If you like Fleetwood Mac or just interested in a damn fine story well told- try and catch Making of Rumours....wild is too mild.


I actually did have a link then couldn't figure out how to put it here in the YouTube format. I'm an idiot technically, ok, I'm just an idiot. If my ehmac linking doesn't work, I'm just going to include the entire website address ok?

I will look up Making of Rumors. And I did see Tunstall do her own looping. Wow, she's pretty amazing herself. I have a bit of difficulty understanding her lyrics and I'm not sure why, because I really like her style. Maybe it's the old fogey in me...but I swear, songs today have a different style of emitting the lyrics. I used to understand all the lyrics from almost every song. I could sing along, now I can't do that but perhaps its just as well with my croaky voice:lmao::lmao:

Here's the address for my 1st encounter with Ingrid M. I LOVE this song: "All We Can Do Is Keep Breathing
YouTube - Meredith drowning to "Keep Breathing" by Ingrid Michaelson

Here's the other song I love from her: The Way I Am
YouTube - INGRID MICHAELSON - "The Way I Am" - (official music video)

Let me know what you think. I love her stuff. I can understand her lyrics when she sings them!! And believe it or not, she's an incredible performer live. I'm so glad I caught her live here in TO.
Ciaochiao


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> Normally I would agree with you but he hit that one soaring note and it was the tension of the restraint that made this particular piece work in my view.
> 
> I was like a piece of metal that was slowly...bending right on the edge of breaking all through as he build it up....
> 
> Where I liked it was the introspective, singing to himself aspect.


Ok I have listened to Adam's performance back a few times now and I will have to reverse myself slightly. While I still prefer his Tracks of My Tears performance and I still feel that it would have been better with a little more contrast in the vocal performance, I will say that his was the performance of the night beating out Allison by a nose. I feel that Allson's vocal was better but his was a better complete package.

Also his last note didn't quite make it, he pushed it hard, but if this was in the studio, that last note would have led to another take, at least if I was the producer, IMHO.

Overall definitely an "Idol moment" though.


----------



## ciaochiao

ciaochiao said:


> I actually did have a link then couldn't figure out how to put it here in the YouTube format. I'm an idiot technically, ok, I'm just an idiot. If my
> Here's the address for my 1st encounter with Ingrid M. I LOVE this song: "All We Can Do Is Keep Breathing
> YouTube - Meredith drowning to "Keep Breathing" by Ingrid Michaelson
> 
> Here's the other song I love from her: The Way I Am
> YouTube - INGRID MICHAELSON - "The Way I Am" - (official music video)
> 
> Let me know what you think. I love her stuff. I can understand her lyrics when she sings them!! And believe it or not, she's an incredible performer live. I'm so glad I caught her live here in TO.
> Ciaochiao


FYI, Keep Breathing was also used during the episode in Grey's that saw Christina Yang at the altar getting ready to marry Burke. Of course, Burke decides at the last moment, that he can't marry her. That scene is also very gut-wrenching but I think it was even more touching when Meredith Grey was trying to commit suicide because her mother, who was an esteemed surgeon but with Alzheimer's, and zones in and out of reality. Her mother was never satisfied with her daughter and told the daughter that she was so 'ordinary'. I guess that the mother's words to a child always hurt the most. Anyway, the last part of the video is Meredith in that 'limbo' meeting with her mom again in 'limbo', and finally deciding that she wanted to run back towards the light again - the light obviously symbolizing her will to return to living. Look forward to your thoughts.
Ciaochiao


----------



## ciaochiao

*Where?*



screature said:


> Ok I have listened to Adam's performance back a few times now and I will have to reverse myself slightly. While I still prefer his Tracks of My Tears performance and I still feel that it would have been better with a little more contrast in the vocal performance, I will say that his was the performance of the night beating out Allison by a nose. I feel that Allson's vocal was better but his was a better complete package.
> 
> Also his last note didn't quite make it, he pushed it hard, but if this was in the studio, that last note would have led to another take, at least if I was the producer, IMHO.
> 
> Overall definitely an "Idol moment" though.


Screature, where did you watch this over again? Is it on YouTube or did you tape on your own pvr? thanks.
Ciaochiao


----------



## MacDoc

It's here Cia

Adam Lambert's 'Mad World': Here's the YouTube video (American Idol) - Newsday.com

Do you decent speakers or headphones.

Oh damn they pulled it.


----------



## MacDoc

Backlash on Lil

Bottom 3

Chris too


----------



## ciaochiao

*yup and Yup*



MacDoc said:


> Backlash on Lil
> 
> Bottom 3
> 
> Chris too


Yup, you guys were right about the bottom 3-so, my guess is that they'd save Lil. I don't think they'd save the other two. So, why did kris go and Matt plus Anoop STILL THERE??


----------



## ciaochiao

*Damn!*



MacDoc said:


> Backlash on Lil
> 
> Bottom 3
> 
> Chris too


DAMN. I thought his performance was good except for that really, really bad modulation about 16 bars before the end. I'm so sorry to see him go. I TOTALLY wouldn't .....WAIT!!! THERE'S CONFLICT!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Oh merde*

ahhh, ahhh, ahhhh!!! Come on people. Get rid of Anoop and Matt, PLEASE???? Save Scott. AHHHHHH MERDE!


----------



## ciaochiao

*Not right*

This was not the right decision. I'm in tears, seriously. I'm half blind. I honestly admire this kid. And I didn't think he was worse than Matt or Anoop. OK, I'll check back later after I've dried the tears.:---(


----------



## MacDoc

Simon made the correct decision.... Scott was NOT going to win and they only have one save.

He will go on tour and I think he did very well but there is more talent in the remaining pool.
He would have been out next week.

Anoop next.

I agree he was perhaps even better than Anoop less than 1% difference - that really is no never mind - they would not save Anoop either.

I'm not 100% they would have saved Lil.

I think only Gokey would get saved unless Lil has a great week but gets voted low.

I wish they had told Scott about the standing ovation that went on and on.

He deserved for his courage and he is a talented performer.

But there are couple that are potential stars and maybe even beyond that.....first season I might think that.

Does anyone think Pickler would stand a snowball's chance this year???


----------



## ciaochiao

*I know but*

You're right MD, it's just sad. I just think that he could have had a bit more exposure. For sure Anoop, Kris, and Matt are NOT going to win. I'm going to say that I'm waffling between Anoop and Matt going next. God, I hope Lil 'comes back' to earth. Did you ever get a chance to listen to Ingrid Michaelson's links? Just interested.
CC


----------



## Sniper4u

Did you notice how much better he sang the song tonight. No guitar distractions and far better posture. Someone must have said something to him. If you gave him another 2 weeks of working on voice I think he would be ready. It's too bad he had to go but the save is too important to risk Adam, Allison or Danny.


----------



## MacDoc

Not yet.
Got Mad World stuck in my head and don't want to lose it 

Fits my mood perfectly.

Yes - Sniper that's why he split the judges...he literally did sing for his life and did it well.


----------



## ciaochiao

*yes*



Sniper4u said:


> Did you notice how much better he sang the song tonight. No guitar distractions and far better posture. Someone must have said something to him. If you gave him another 2 weeks of working on voice I think he would be ready. It's too bad he had to go but the save is too important to risk Adam, Allison or Danny.


You're right on S. I can't see the two A's getting tossed though, the save will be between Lil and someone. I also thought, except for that crappy modulation - that should have been worked out before tonite, but anyway, except for that, his performance actually gave me what MD calls, 'the shivers'.



MacDoc said:


> Not yet.
> Got Mad World stuck in my head and don't want to lose it
> 
> Fits my mood perfectly.
> 
> Yes - Sniper that's why he split the judges...he literally did sing for his life and did it well.


Yes, Mad World. Scott needs to listen to Ingrid Michaelson's keep breathing. Now, I'm going to::---(
CC


----------



## MacDoc

How many weeks left on the save option?


----------



## Sniper4u

They said 3 weeks tonight so I would guess 2 more. I guess Kris has a big fan base. After his performance he should have been in the bottom 3.


----------



## MacDoc

The two front runners are miles out in front...Gokey third....gonna be a dog fight to stay off the chopping block.

What the hell is Adam going to pull out to top that....that's a real issue.


----------



## Sniper4u

MacDoc said:


> The two front runners are miles out in front...Gokey third....gonna be a dog fight to stay off the chopping block.
> 
> What the hell is Adam going to pull out to top that....that's a real issue.


I don't know why people aren't seeing Danny in a higher place. He is a pure ballad singer and could put out a hit single today. If he puts out another performance like Hurts The Most I think he will more than give Adam a run for the title. I didn't even know the song before he sang it on the show but I have it now.


----------



## MacDoc

I think he is

very good singer

does not have star quality and the two he is up against do.

••

Adam just is a creative chameleon. If anyone was born to entertain and knew it all his life...
I mean look at this.....
American Idol: Adam Lambert's "Mad World" Mishap - E! Online

oh cool that has the full video of the performance....

Alison is a force of nature.....David A in punk.....her youth MIGHT betray her but so far...no.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Sighhh*



Sniper4u said:


> I don't know why people aren't seeing Danny in a higher place. He is a pure ballad singer and could put out a hit single today. If he puts out another performance like Hurts The Most I think he will more than give Adam a run for the title. I didn't even know the song before he sang it on the show but I have it now.


While I patiently wait for these stupid kids' sites to load, I find more interest with your dialogues. OK, well, I think that Danny is 'good' and 'ok'. He's got a pleasant voice but his personality reminds me of Taylor Hicks. Speaking of.....MD, you're up on McPhee. is that her on CSI NY tonight? If yes, she's playing a singing psycho. 

I honestly don't think that Danny is better than the two As. He may very well be in the top 3. I like the guy, I think he's a decent singer but kris has demonstrated some worthy moments as well.

Oh thank goodness, the site's FINALLY loaded!
CC


----------



## Sniper4u

Well after seeing the bottom 3 this week I think I can pick next week with ease. Bottom 3 Lil, Anoop and Matt with Anoop leaving. This is AI and no matter how well you sing, if America doesn't like you, you are gone.


----------



## ciaochiao

*I think you're right*



Sniper4u said:


> Well after seeing the bottom 3 this week I think I can pick next week with ease. Bottom 3 Lil, Anoop and Matt with Anoop leaving. This is AI and no matter how well you sing, if America doesn't like you, you are gone.


I think you're right. I'm still wondering what Lil has done with herself. I so liked her. I would have to say it's between Anoop and Matt. I think there are others who can't figure out where the heck Lil went either.
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*theme?*

Does anyone know what next week's theme is? I wasn't listening.
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Dunno but were you not looking for the full repeat - here it is....enjoy.

American Idol: Adam Lambert's "Mad World" Mishap - E! Online


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thanks!*

hey MD, thanks for the link. I listened again, and again, and again :clap::clap::clap:

That 2nd last note - the one everyone's wondering about: what it sounded like was that he was GOING to do some 'Adamesque' type of mod but changed his mind at the last minute. His intonation is too good for a flub like that. I think he was going to do an alternate 'colorful' ending to his last hold and decided it wasn't worth the risk. He definitely over shot the note by at least a tone. Nonetheless, who cares, the rest of the performance was exceptional. Thank you again, for the link MD. Would you please put me out of my misery and tell me what you thought of the Ingrid Michaelson songs? Even if you don't like her, I'm interested to know what you think.
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Soon....still lolling in Adam reflection. 

If you listen to the second link in the article which apparently Adam's was based on ......Adam's effort is far far more moving.

Kat did a great job on Cherry Tree but Tunstall is better.

In Adam's case....he owns it now.


----------



## KC4

Hello AI forum participants! 

I was sad to see Scott go, but not surprised. Hopefully he has had enough exposure to launch a career on his own. 

I thought that FORD video was embarrassingly stupid. That's the worse one I've seen yet. tptptptp

I agree with S4U's predictions on next week's bottom three and exiting idol. Anoop will have to completely blow everyone away next week to save himself. 

Pickler would have been long gone by now amongst this year's crop of talent. I winced and cringed through most of her performance tonight. Wasn't that thrilled wit Flo Rida either, but parts of it were good. Geez, kinda tough to be out there singing live without a bevy of sound engineers and producers to rework it, huh? 

CC - I'll listen to your links tomorrow - I'll wake the household if I do it now.


----------



## MacDoc

I thought this was a well done summary of the show.

Adam Lambert Owns 'Idol' Year-Of-Birth Night - News Story | Music, Celebrity, Artist News | MTV News

Wondering what he might follow up with.....

hmmmmm

YouTube - Adam Lambert - Dust in the Wind - Upright Cabaret


----------



## SINC

Since all the other links for Mad, Mad World are down, here is a new one up on YouTube:

YouTube - Adam Lambert - "Mad World // American Idol 2009 - APRIL 7 [ Season8 ] - Full Performance


----------



## ciaochiao

*Now how do I....*



SINC said:


> Since all the other links for Mad, Mad World are down, here is a new one up on YouTube:
> 
> YouTube - Adam Lambert - "Mad World // American Idol 2009 - APRIL 7 [ Season8 ] - Full Performance


Thanks SINC!!!! The SINC always knows! OK, now I've got to figure out how to 'save' it onto one of my recording apps. Any suggestions? I'm using tiger and I've got the Macheist series of apps as well. Can I somehow save this to my system??
Thank you!
Ciaochiao


----------



## screature

ciaochiao said:


> Thanks SINC!!!! The SINC always knows! OK, now I've got to figure out how to 'save' it onto one of my recording apps. Any suggestions? I'm using tiger and I've got the Macheist series of apps as well. Can I somehow save this to my system??
> Thank you!
> Ciaochiao


Ciaochiao, you will get better quality by buying it off of iTunes, very small price to pay.


----------



## screature

The night pretty much went as I expected/predicted with Anoop and Scott being the bottom two. I was a little surprised that it was Scoot that went, not because I think it was the wrong choice, I just thought because he is such a nice fellow he might be spared for one more week. I do feel the right choice was made by the voting public and definitely the right choice was made not to save him. 

He would have been gone next week if he had been saved (remember after the save the following week 2 go home). The judges need to keep the save for someone who actually stands a chance of getting past the following week's double elimination otherwise what is the point.

I won't make any predictions on next week's bottom 3 because it all depends on the performances and the song choices. There have been surprises in the past on Idol so until we have something to go on I think a prediction is premature.


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Hello AI forum participants!
> 
> 
> I thought that FORD video was embarrassingly stupid. That's the worse one I've seen yet. tptptptp
> 
> I agree with S4U's predictions on next week's bottom three and exiting idol. Anoop will have to completely blow everyone away next week to save himself.
> 
> Pickler would have been long gone by now amongst this year's crop of talent. I winced and cringed through most of her performance tonight. Wasn't that thrilled wit Flo Rida either, but parts of it were good. Geez, kinda tough to be out there singing live without a bevy of sound engineers and producers to rework it, huh?


KC4 if you don't have one you should get a PVR/DVR. We always record Idol, especially the results show, and watch something else so we can fast forward through all the other, well, er, uhm crap that is on the show. 

Depending on who the guest performers are we will watch them, but we always fast forward over the recaps (cripes we just saw it last night, how short do they think our memories are?), the medleys (my wife hates them) and other fluff time filler stuff. (We will watch the Ford Videos, but last night's wasn't good so, Zoom, Zoom.)

Last night we fast forwarded through everything you mentioned above. Started to watch Pickler, but it was just so bad after about 30 sec it was Zoom Zoom past that painful performance.


----------



## MacDoc

I just turn my headphones off during the painful bits.


----------



## KC4

Hahah! I keep watching and listening, even through the painful bits, optimistically thinking it's gonna get better. It's gonna get better, right? Right? ....Right? ....awwwwwwwww.....crap...

CC - I really like those two Ingrid Michaelson songs, especially The Way I Am...never had seen the video before. Thanks.


----------



## ciaochiao

*You would*



KC4 said:


> Hahah! I keep watching and listening, even through the painful bits, optimistically thinking it's gonna get better. It's gonna get better, right? Right? ....Right? ....awwwwwwwww.....crap...
> 
> CC - I really like those two Ingrid Michaelson songs, especially The Way I Am...never had seen the video before. Thanks.


You would like those KC4. I "relate" to them. Whatever. i really love the lyrics to "...Breathing". They are so true for me, at least. Those lyrics just signify one's desperation to simply 'survive'. Very moving for me, at least
CC


----------



## KC4

Still percolating in Adam Lambert's Mad World MacDoc? 

The all time haunting song that I have encountered is a relatively unknown one:

Antony and the Johnsons "Hope There's Someone" 

Have a listen when you are ready - it's not quite the same version that caught my attention years ago - but close.


----------



## ciaochiao

*have you heard of...*



KC4 said:


> Still percolating in Adam Lambert's Mad World MacDoc?
> 
> The all time haunting song that I have encountered is a relatively unknown one:
> 
> Antony and the Johnsons "Hope There's Someone"
> 
> Have a listen when you are ready - it's not quite the same version that caught my attention years ago - but close.


i'm half asleep, trying to actually get rest before seeing my doctor so she doesn't give me a dirty look when my bp is out of control.....but, I'm going to enjoy your link when I return. Have you ever heard of Batdore (Batdorf?) and Rodney? Diane Tell? Those were also great unknowns. Wish they weren't because they had talent. 

And as for percolating, that's a classic statement KC4:clap::clap::clap: Never thought of us as 'percolating'. i LOVE that!!
CC (shameless plug but, did you see my one and only pic in your WAI thread? PLEASE go look. i hope you'll be proud of me!)


----------



## MacDoc

High praise



> *Adam Lambert's "Mad World" performance got mad praise from Gary Jules, who first did the stripped-down arrangement of the song for the movie "Donnie Darko."*
> 
> According to The Associated Press, Jules had "Idol" on the TV but was in another room when he heard the song come on:
> 
> "I ran out and I was like, `I knew he was gonna do it! I knew it!' " he recalls. "I've been waiting for years for somebody to do it. I thought David Cook was gonna do it last year for sure. ... As soon as I saw that guy Adam on `American Idol,' I was like, 'Oooh, this could be it.' " ...
> 
> Jules, 40, thinks Lambert put a signature spin on his cover-of-a-cover.
> 
> "It was fantastic," he says. "He has a beautiful voice. ... I heard his Michael Jackson cover and I heard some of his other stuff, and I think that he's probably one of the most — if not the most — interesting performer I've ever seen on `American Idol.'"
> 
> That's pretty high praise from someone with real musical chops, and comes a few weeks after Smokey Robinson said he loved Adam's "Tracks of My Tears."
> 
> Is Adam Lambert the most interesting performer ever on American Idol -- or do David Cook, Fantasia or Chris Daughtry deserve that honor?


In my view Lambert might well be super star material - need a few more performances tho. Still haunted by the damn song - in a good way tho.

Here's the original Tear's for Fears video - 

Music Is My Soul: Missed Adam Lambert's Performance of "Mad World" on American Idol?

From a "song" standpoint...Adam owns it now. The simple backup and Adam's pacing and introspective treatment bring the lyrics to the forefront

I'd rank the 3

Adam cover
Original
Gary Jules cover


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> High praise
> 
> 
> 
> In my view Lambert might well be super star material - need a few more performances tho. Still haunted by the damn song - in a good way tho.
> 
> Here's the original Tear's for Fears video -
> 
> Music Is My Soul: Missed Adam Lambert's Performance of "Mad World" on American Idol?
> 
> From a "song" standpoint...Adam owns it now. The simple backup and Adam's pacing and introspective treatment bring the lyrics to the forefront
> 
> I'd rank the 3
> 
> Adam cover
> Original
> Gary Jules cover



Well I am going to have to disagree with you Doc. I personally still prefer the Gary Jules cover which according to Gary himself is actually more correctly the Mike Andrews version (with Gary Jules being the vocalist) see ‘MAD WORLD’: A CLARIFICATION. 

Firstly the Mike Andrews arrangement is basically the arrangement that Adam uses, there are of course differences, but the pacing and sparseness of the arrangement basically come straight from the Andrews version. So without Andrews version Adam wouldn't have had that to draw from, so as far as "owning" it goes, I can't agree (I know you don't mean rights because those still reside with the song's original writer Roland Orzabal and originally sung by Curt Smith) however as Adam's version is basically Mike Andrews version with a different vocalization. 

I prefer the Gary Jules/Mike Adams version (link to a great video of the version) because of the emptiness that it evokes, the isolation, almost an utter resignation to being alone in a crowded cold uncaring world. It feels to me to be more about the subject matter than the singer, the bigger picture being illuminated within the individual's plight or suffering.

With Adam's version, because of the context of it being sung in a competition where ones vocal prowess is very important, the subtly and starkness of the Jules/Andrews version is lost to a degree. There is greater drama (more theatrical) in Adam's version and it speaks more of the individual, the singer, it is more about the performance and less about the song and it's greater meaning. There is absolutely nothing wrong with that, but for me it doesn't have the poignancy of the Jules/Andrews version.

At any rate there is absolutely no accounting for taste, we like what we like, prefer what we prefer and there is no objective means by which a good, better, best can ever be quantifiabley or empirically defined. Such judgements will always remain subjective and relative.

So to that end my ranking would be:

1. Jules/Andrews
2. Adam Lambert
3. Tears for Fears


----------



## ciaochiao

*Choreography*

Well, I certainly know who to go to for musical info!! That's pretty amazing Screature. I went to your link and I've never seen that video. It is really, really amazing choreography. I have a great deal of respect for well choreographed movement. 

If I do what I usually do, and that's close my eyes and just listen, I like Lambert's intonation. Again, except for that 2nd last note, his intonation is very good and I'm a very agitated individual when it comes to being in or out of tune. The Jules version is in my opinion, more haunting. I'll have to completely agree with you about the emptiness it evokes. As I said before, I'd only heard that song before on the show Third Watch. And that's exactly what I thought - it was so 'empty'. Creating a hollowing of the soul. I liked what lambert did however, in order to emulate the originals by dimming the lighting, NOT being garish - as he has done in past performances - and I'm not saying that's a bad thing, it's just he did a good interpretation. He didn't change much of the original arrangements, you're right, but he tried to put a few spins on a couple of the phrases. I liked them but then, I like that song AND I like Lambert. What does annoy me somewhat about Lambert is that he's a bit TOO confident and the compliments he's given aren't received with the same genuine verve as with other performers such as Gokey or Kris. SINC sent me a link (thanks SINC!!) and it allowed me to watch Lambert a few times plus hear the others in their 'recap'. I'll have to admit, Gokey did very well. So I change my opinion of the other night's performances. I still see Lambert as #1, Allison as #2, and Gokey will likely claim #3 in the end. All of them have ability. But Lambert just has that 'X-factor' that Cowell always talks about. Did any of you guys see America's Got Talent? The 14 year old that sounded SO much like Janis Joplin, I was so stunned. I think she won the competition and she's better than Allison and Gokey, in my opinion. But as you've said, there is no set of rules: we all have our personal preferences. I for one, REALLY don't care for Edith Piaf but thousands of others, do. I couldn't figure out what Lady Gaga was even trying to do and had to turn the sound down because she was so annoying. But obviously, she's a big hit and I've no idea why. The only other time I saw someone with consistent talent on AI was Melinda Doolittle. SHE was an amazing singer. She could sing anything. But thanks very much for the edification. And it surprises me that I didn't know that song since it was from 1985. At that time, my entire life was wrapped (warped:lmao up in classical coaching and I guess I really didn't listen to much else. Too bad for me huh?
Ciaochiao


----------



## MacDoc

I found the Jules version in terms of singing far too flat and monotone which is likely what was wanted underneath the video.

Adam tho had to evoke it entirely and I liked the way he made it a conversation with himself with one soaring period of angst amongst the soft retrospection.

Theatrical - you bet - there was one song in Phantom ( he was on the roof I think ) that reminded of the same style. Adam is a Phantom fan so I'm not surprised.

Tastes vary but as I mentioned the simple artist with minimal backup appeals big time as does the use of silence and dynamics. Without that one soaring phrase the song would not have worked as well.
Lloyd Weber understands that - think of the dynamics of Memories....

YouTube - Cats Musical - Memory

does anyone know the story of Dion and My Heart will go on?

Apparently Cameron was having a hard time finding the right singer and was reluctant on Dion.

She shows up and does it either a cappella or just piano maybe and had everyone in the room in tears.....and the rest was history.

That's my kind of performer....


----------



## ciaochiao

*Does anyone...*

OK, now I've listened to all three versions. I'm not that nuts about the original - or Tears for Fears but that was the style around that time. I like the Jules and Lambert versions. I loved that video though. As for the 'drama', I actually think that the 'drama' was that he was so 'sotto voce' in every way. I was also looking for a youtube or something link that shows Lambert's group performance during Hollywood Week 2. Can ANYONE help me out here? That was where he 1st caught my attention. I also was listening to David Cook from his AI performances and he sounded pretty good, I just wasn't impressed with his performance this year on AI. 

PLEASE DIRECT ME TO THE SITE WHERE LAMBERT IS SINGING IN THE GROUP PERFORMANCE:-(. I'm pretty useless at searches, I'm not sure why. I just don't seem to lump the correct group of words together. Thank you!
Ciaochiao


----------



## Ena

Didn't want to start a new thread. Here's an amazing performance on the UK version. 

YouTube - Britains Got Talent - SUSAN BOYLE - A Star is Born!


----------



## Sniper4u

Ena said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread. Here's an amazing performance on the UK version.
> 
> YouTube - Britains Got Talent - SUSAN BOYLE - A Star is Born!


I guess us old people aren't so bad after all. :clap:


----------



## SINC

Sniper4u said:


> I guess us old people aren't so bad after all. :clap:


+1! :clap:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yeaaaas!!*

AND I SAY..;;....HALLELUJAH!!!!! Adam Lambert strikes again!!!! YEaahhhhhhssssss!
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Missed the first 1/2 hour have to catch it on the second round,


----------



## ciaochiao

*Time shift*



MacDoc said:


> Missed the first 1/2 hour have to catch it on the second round,


Hi MD:

You have time shifting correct? So then I won't say another word. zzzzzzzzzip!
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Lil -  gone I think. She should have just sung the song not dressed it up,


----------



## Sniper4u

Adam Allison and Danny are safe for another week. Anoop actually put on another good performance tonight. Kris did enough that he should be ok for another week as well. Not really impressed though. Lily pulled another blunder thinking that she could do a Bette Midler. That's the funniest one I seen her try to do. Bette Midler is so powerful only a Patti LaBelle has that kind of power. Could it be possible finally please. Matt the worst of the night and the one who should go home. Or does America dislike Anoop so much that they will send him home? It's going to be interesting tomorrow. 
New Rakings.
1 Adam Still doing his thing
2 Allison She's finding her groove and it sounds good.
3 Danny Slipping with another poor incomplete song performance.
4 Kris Because of his fan base.
5 Anoop He's sure singing like he wants to stay. Might go home because this is American Idol.
6 Lil She's proving me right every week.
7 Matt Please let it be him that goes home. Can't take that voice any longer.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hope you're watching now!*

Hi MD:
I hope you're watching it now. I'll wait until you're done to say anything else except that it's either going to be Lil or Matt that goes. I think, to even it out, they may get rid of Matt.
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*Shhhhhhh*

Hi S4U:
Shhhhhh!! We can't say anything yet: Mac Doc is still watching!! No comments until he's had a chance to watch and respond!
CC


----------



## SINC

Don't forget that the show only just began 15 minutes ago here in the west and is another 45 minutes to start time on the west coast.

This thread can and has been a real spoiler for many out west by people in earlier time zones giving blow by blow accounts of the show before it is even possible to view here.

And that's a damn shame as notes could easily be compared in the morning rather than tonight.


----------



## MacDoc

Alison - damn what a pair of lungs the girl can belt it out and never a sense she has topped out. :clap:
No question top three - maybe top two...

I'm not a huge fan of Tarantino but he's got energy

Anoop..just does not have the personality for that song. Eyes were too flat...not engaged. Deer in headlights.
Judges were too kind..technically okay.....no heart for me.

Adam - damn he does have a lower range. Could that have been any different. 
Pumped band and audience.
Not my fav performance but shows his edges and what could top last week anyways.
Simon got it correct IMNSHO as he did last week..

•••

You can't make notes way after the performance - has to be real time...suck it up and don't read it.

•••

Matt - boring. ( don't like the song anyways )

••

Danny Gokey - nice rendition of a Reader's Digest song....

••

Chris - less enjoyable rendition of same....tepid audience response. Randy trying hard to be nice.

••

Alison and Adam are running away with this.
There are ton of big movie songs and this is what the others choose....

Gokey plus A&A safe,

Who knows who is going home?? .....I suspect Lil.


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> A
> 
> •••
> 
> You can't make notes way after the performance - has to be real time...suck it up and don't read it.


Typical eastern Canada attitude about most things concerning the west. A little courtesy goes a long way. Too bad some are so short of such a basic human commodity. Real time is no excuse and means nothing.


----------



## MacDoc

Don't read the thread - what's so hard about that.... - I'm watching late as well - so what. No one is going to cater to your late entry to enthusiasm given the history.
It's not a hockey game. A little short on self restraint perhaps????


----------



## Sniper4u

Sorry I already posted before I knew what was going on. I will wait until a later time after the show ends here before posting. I think 3 hours is the time difference. If you missed the show and are watching a replay that should give you plenty of time. Except in the west again. Let me know if 3 hours after the show ends is good for everyone. I can just leave my thoughts on a note pad, it's not that hard. That way everyone can join the discussion with the same information.


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> Don't read the thread - what's so hard about that.... - I'm watching late as well - so what. No one is going to cater to your late entry to enthusiasm given the history.
> It's not a hockey game. A little short on self restraint perhaps????


With respect, what you don't seem to be able to grasp is that by starting your blow by blow comments you exclude everyone from Thunder Bay west from participation in the discussion lest they open the thread and spoil the show for them.

What Sniper4u is so capable of understanding, is lost on you.

It would be a far better conversation/debate/comparison, call it what you will held around the water cooler at the office in the morning when all opinions could be discussed in real time.

As for the smart remark about my history, that is irrelevant and simply a personal dig when things don't suit your wants.


----------



## KC4

Sniper4u said:


> Well after seeing the bottom 3 this week I think I can pick next week with ease. Bottom 3 Lil, Anoop and Matt with Anoop leaving. This is AI and no matter how well you sing, if America doesn't like you, you are gone.


I agreed with your prediction last week, S4U, and still agree with your bottom 3, but I think Anoop actually may have saved himself for one more week. 

It will either be Matt or Lil going - but it will be close - Matt I think will go....he really has no audience connection skills. Is it just me, or does he frequently appear pissed off? 

I know SINC, I have unwittingly read this thread too early before and spoiled any surprises for myself, but not the show. 

My Twitter feed does the same thing - only in copious volume....Sometimes I watch my Twitter feed at the same time as watching the show, but (to avoid any surprise spoiling) I limit it's range to my time zone...Then it's like watching it along with a gang - quite entertaining. Other times, I ignore the Twitter feed and the EhMac posts and simply watch the show. 

Then, I wait until after I've seen the show to read this thread. Depends on my mood. 

I'm not a big fan of Steppenwolf /Born to Be Wild (heard it too frequently), but Adam did a good job of it. I won't be purchasing it on iTunes this time though. 

Do any of you do the same thing? Get sick of/soured on songs if you've heard them too frequently in a short period of time? I sure do and am sensitive not to overplay/overlisten to something I really like for fear of souring on it.


----------



## hhk

Can you believe that Adam Lambert's sexual orientation has become such an issue that it made the New York Times?

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/12/fashion/12gayidol.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1

Only in America, do they they give a crap about this kind of thing anymore. Okay, maybe in Iran or Saudi Arabia too.


----------



## MacDoc

There we go, a little common sense :clap: 

I found last night's round- aside from Alison who is always entertaining - too mainstream and plain vanilla and Born to be Wild fell into that tho as mentioned Adam did a decent if not memorable job with it.

Anyone know if they will reprise Andrew Lloyd Weber night this year???


----------



## ciaochiao

*Better, same old, same old!*



Sniper4u said:


> Adam Allison and Danny are safe for another week. Anoop actually put on another good performance tonight. Kris did enough that he should be ok for another week as well. Not really impressed though. Lily pulled another blunder thinking that she could do a Bette Midler. That's the funniest one I seen her try to do. Bette Midler is so powerful only a Patti LaBelle has that kind of power. Could it be possible finally please. Matt the worst of the night and the one who should go home. Or does America dislike Anoop so much that they will send him home? It's going to be interesting tomorrow.
> New Rakings.
> 1 Adam Still doing his thing
> 2 Allison She's finding her groove and it sounds good.
> 3 Danny Slipping with another poor incomplete song performance.
> 4 Kris Because of his fan base.
> 5 Anoop He's sure singing like he wants to stay. Might go home because this is American Idol.
> 6 Lil She's proving me right every week.
> 7 Matt Please let it be him that goes home. Can't take that voice any longer.


Hey S4U:
I hope you knew I was doing 'winky' face when I was saying 'shhhhhh'. I know that MacDoc is always the 1st one in the thread and thought I'd beat him just ONCE, ONLY to find out that he'd missed it and would watch it later. Having said that I would have to COMPLETELY agree with you this week, totally, wholly, etc., etcly. Except I'd swtich your 4/5 positions. Anoop will be ahead of Kris. The only thing is that I slightly differ in my critique of Lil. I've discovered that she can't 'hold' a note. She can only 'touch' the note then slide around it up, down, whatever. Middler and other great belters, can hold the note, HIT IT right on, and hold it IN TUNE. Lil actually hurt my ears. I covered my dog's ears too!!:lmao::lmao: i just think that they'll off Matt before Lil because there would only be one female left.



MacDoc said:


> Alison - damn what a pair of lungs the girl can belt it out and never a sense she has topped out. :clap:
> No question top three - maybe top two...
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of Tarantino but he's got energy
> 
> Adam - damn he does have a lower range. Could that have been any different.
> Pumped band and audience.
> Not my fav performance but shows his edges and what could top last week anyways.
> Simon got it correct IMNSHO as he did last week..


I see that you caught Lil from eastern shift then went central! don't cha just gotta love time shifting? 

As everyone here knows, I already picked Lambert out in HW round 2. I'm not saying that I'd be first to buy his albums but I'm not judging from my music tastes, I'm judging from Adam's overall abilities. I can't believe the way he got EVERYONE, including the band, SO acknowledged.:clap::clap::clap: He was 'BORN TO BE THE IDOL'. I must agree however, Allison will without doubt, be his runner up. She's amazing. She'll be just as fearless - movement wise, in a year or so of performing. She's already pretty solid as a stage presence, just needs to get a bit older than her young 16. But if you close your eyes and listen, she's WAYYYY beyond 16. I love that kid too!



KC4 said:


> I agreed with your prediction last week, S4U, and still agree with your bottom 3, but I think Anoop actually may have saved himself for one more week.
> 
> It will either be Matt or Lil going - but it will be close - Matt I think will go....he really has no audience connection skills. Is it just me, or does he frequently appear pissed off?


:lmao::lmao: My youngest calls it the 'constipated look'!!



KC4;812069I know SINC said:


> I've only made that error twice. And this past summer, there was only one strong follower of the tennis season; MacDoc. The Aussie finals were on and I was desperately trying to find some place to watch it. I didn't have cable so instead, what I did was completely avoid the news, radio, and MacDoc until I had watched the final match. After that, I could finally join MacDoc expressing our mutual disappointment in the results, even though the victor clearly dominated:--(. I think the thing here is to have some fun, exchange friendly banter, and be the ehMac Idol judges!
> 
> 
> 
> KC4;812069I'm not a big fan of Steppenwolf /Born to Be Wild (heard it too frequently) said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I agree with you KC4, I'm not a biggie on Steppenwolf, Zepplin, or a few others like Axl Rose, but I think Lambert's ability to just involve that audience is simply in itself, spellbinding. He's NOT the one I'd spend my last dollar to listen to but I certainly hope he wins because he is the most consumate performer I've ever seen on Idol!:clap::clap:
> 
> 
> 
> hhk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe that Adam Lambert's sexual orientation has become such an issue that it made the New York Times?
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/12/fashion/12gayidol.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1
> 
> Only in America, do they they give a crap about this kind of thing anymore. Okay, maybe in Iran or Saudi Arabia too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, you're right about that hhk. I think it's so trivial, much like the media going after the fact that the Obama's new dog isn't a 'full rescue' dog. Who the hell cares? All I can say is look back into history of cinema - Valentino, Flynn, Hudson, etc. They were gay, but it sure as hell didn't make them less valuable as actors. Just pay those forms of media with what they deserve, nothing. Those types of statements are inconsequential and shouldn't have any spotlight, never mind print!
> 
> See you all after eliminations!!
> CC
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah sports are a different issue....not knowing helps.
Idol...who cares - it's almost better knowing when top notch performance is coming up or a dog -
Right now it's two winners a good singer and the rest are just holding on seeing who hits the door first.

I think Lil can hold a note -she's just totally off her game and maybe choking up because she's trying too hard.
Too bad I thought she had a shot - so did the judges.

I can't see any knock it out of the park from the remainder except perhaps Anoop.

I don't think Gokey wants it bad enough - he's a very good entertainer but the star quality ( Adam might be super star - a first for Idol ) is missing.
The only issue with Alison is if she gets bored with the business....16 is young to make a commitment but hell she's been singing forever and she can easily record right now. Josh Stone of rocker crowd.

I laughed at Josh Stones first album.










who would ever guess her age or background from this photo...

I mean who would have believed this....










doing the blues .....

Alison tho looks more mature than her age when she is performing.


----------



## Sniper4u

hhk said:


> Can you believe that Adam Lambert's sexual orientation has become such an issue that it made the New York Times?
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/12/fashion/12gayidol.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1
> 
> Only in America, do they they give a crap about this kind of thing anymore. Okay, maybe in Iran or Saudi Arabia too.


There are a lot of voters coming out of the Bible Belt and yes no known homosexual has won AI. For me a great singer is a great singer. 



Do any of you do the same thing? Get sick of/soured on songs if you've heard them too frequently in a short period of time? I sure do and am sensitive not to overplay/overlisten to something I really like for fear of souring on it.[/QUOTE]

There are older songs that I can't help singer everytime I hear them. As for Born to Be Wild, it's more like a theme song like We Are The Champions and needs atmosphere for it to work. That's just the way I see it.


----------



## hhk

Sniper4u said:


> There are a lot of voters coming out of the Bible Belt and yes no known homosexual has won AI. For me a great singer is a great singer.
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you do the same thing? Get sick of/soured on songs if you've heard them too frequently in a short period of time? I sure do and am sensitive not to overplay/overlisten to something I really like for fear of souring on it.


There are older songs that I can't help singer everytime I hear them. As for Born to Be Wild, it's more like a theme song like We Are The Champions and needs atmosphere for it to work. That's just the way I see it.[/QUOTE]

Well if I hear another Bryan Adams song on that show, I'm going to throw something at the TV.


----------



## dingbat

*Susan Boyle on Britain's Got Talent*

Enough of this American Idol drivel! Be Gone!

You want real song and passion?

First there was Paul Potts...

...enter Susan Boyle...

YouTube - Susan Boyle - Singer - Britains Got Talent 2009 (With Lyrics)


----------



## ciaochiao

*Hijack*



dingbat said:


> Enough of this American Idol drivel! Be Gone!
> 
> You want real song and passion?
> 
> First there was Paul Potts...
> 
> ...enter Susan Boyle...
> 
> YouTube - Susan Boyle - Singer - Britains Got Talent 2009 (With Lyrics)


Hello DingBat:
I see that you are a new neighbor to this forum. Welcome. I'm not certain how other forums you belong to, discuss matters. But in the Apple Discussion Forums, there is something called 'hijacking' a thread. it is my opinion, that your posts regarding the UK version of Idol may very well merit it's own thread. This thread was created by MacDoc to specifically discuss views regarding AI. I have seen Susan Boyd and she is an exceptional talent, especially for someone with absolutely no prior experience. To honor that alone, perhaps you can start a thread regarding Susan Boyd and her talents.

Regards,
Ciaochiao


----------



## MacDoc

Thanks for defending but Paul Potts was also discussed and if you have not seen it you are in for an astounding experience.
Idol around the the world is just fine and I don't own the thread just because I started it....

That's why they are called threads......they meander......certainly Potts and the Brit version of Talent ( same crew ) are fine topics and fill in the seasonal void.

If you haven't seen Paul Potts....grab the hanky. Watch the judges....Simon goes from.....well you will see. Perhaps the most astounding moment in the history of the genre.

YouTube - Paul sings Nessun Dorma high quality video/sound widescreen 16:9

and if you have seen it, it's always worth it again.

Well Susan gave Paul a run for his money on amazing moments......:clap: That was brilliant.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wow!!*



MacDoc said:


> YouTube - Paul sings Nessun Dorma high quality video/sound widescreen 16:9
> 
> and if you have seen it, it's always worth it again.
> 
> Well Susan gave Paul a run for his money on amazing moments......:clap: That was brilliant.


Where's Canada's Got Talent?? WOW, THAT was some voice! Awestruck I am. Never heard of him before your link MD. As a classical musician who's had the honor of performing with some amazing operatic singers, I am extremely impressed. This however, is not what Idol is based on, as Screature pointed out to me, many posts ago. I'm wondering why Canada's crop of talent isn't showcased? In fact, they dropped CI for the season. I don't get the arts scene here at all. The arts scene here obviously doesn't "GET IT" either. Oh well, thanks for the link and no, Lambert CAN'T sing like that but Paul Potts isn't an Allison or lambert either
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Then you missed *So You Think You Can Dance..Canada*.....??

You missed a phenomenal showcasing of Canadian talent.....the final 8 were breathtaking....

1.9 Million Watch So You Think You Can Dance Canada Finale

The common theme throughout is to get talent into a place where they have a chance to go forward.
Sure Idol is more pop oriented but who cares. Talent needs a chance.


----------



## ciaochiao

*No*



MacDoc said:


> Then you missed *So You Think You Can Dance..Canada*.....??Talent needs a chance.


no, i didn't miss so you think you can dance canada. i did not think that the last few dancers were any better than the top 10. As an artist in Canada, I am well aware that Canada 'simply needs a showcase'. That showcase however, is more narrow than a hard-timer's criminal cell. The government grants for any artistic abilities is virtual. I said virtual because like virtual banks, it doesn't exist. i was personally the recipient of a GG Arts grant. After my parents put in about $200K to train me, the gov't of Canada finally gave me a chance with a grant for $15K. Wow!! All that money for....a good piano can't be purchased for that price. An author who is attempting to grind out a story, can't survive on that. It's below the poverty level. So yes, I'm well aware that Canada needs a showcase. It's just a shame that the Canadian showcase, even for sciences - incidentally, we lost the man who discovered T-Cells among other prominent Canadian scientist, IS IN THE US. When's the last time a Canadian was an 'internet sensation' and reported as such by CTV, supposedly our own station? I'm glad that Dance survived this year but it's because the winner of last year, although extremely talented, is also a very attractive male. Canada's always had better dancers than the US. There are reasons but that's not the point. When these dancers make it, it's not here. It's SOUTH of here. 
CC


----------



## MacDoc

That's called market size. BTW many scientists were moving to Canada for a variety of reasons- that may reverse with Obama.

I concur the top ten were pretty well balanced in Dance and I liked the fact the choreographers were showcased as well.

Rewards are stupid in Canada - a grifter on Bay Street thinks he's worth 1/4 million for playing with OPM 

Canada's economy gets a huge benefit from the arts and money does not flow accordingly. The OTHER grifters in Ottawa need to get the through their thick, over paid over pensioned skulls.

Idol has to be careful not to over saturate - that's why I think the UK variation is useful and had produced a couple of incredible events tho I'm not sure it has the career path Idol has for it's top 10.

I sure as hell think it's better TV time than the sitcom tripe that passes for most mainstream TV.


----------



## mrjimmy

I'm tuning in tonight for the first time this season! We were busy this winter and lost interest a bit. Hopefully it doesn't disappoint. Who are the ones to watch this season? Or better yet, who are the bottom three tonight?


----------



## ciaochiao

*You said it!*



MacDoc said:


> I sure as hell think it's better TV time than the sitcom tripe that passes for most mainstream TV.


Hallelujah MD, you said it! Is there even a real comedy left at all??
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Mr. Jimmy - decent talent this year with two standouts

...a 16 year old wonder named Alison.
A potential super star named Adam who for the first time in the history of the show got Simon to offer a standing ovation.
There is link back not too far. 

Gokey decent singer with heart.

....the rest .....fighting to survive.

Final four should be interesting.


----------



## mrjimmy

MacDoc said:


> Mr. Jimmy - decent talent this year with two standouts
> 
> ...a 16 year old wonder named Alison.
> A potential super star named Adam who for the first time in the history of the show got Simon to offer a standing ovation.
> There is link back not too far.
> 
> Gokey decent singer with heart.
> 
> ....the rest .....fighting to survive.
> 
> Final four should be interesting.


Thanks MacDoc. Looking forward to it.


----------



## MacDoc

America got the bottom three correct.

Is there any save...??

Okay Anoop safe - makes sense


----------



## Sniper4u

MacDoc said:


> America got the bottom three correct.
> 
> Is there any save...??
> 
> Okay Anoop safe - makes sense


Yes the save is still is play. I thought we were waiting at least 3 hours so the west could have a chance to watch the show and comment as well. I'll be back on later or the morning.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Disagree*



MacDoc said:


> America got the bottom three correct.
> 
> Is there any save...??
> 
> Okay Anoop safe - makes sense





Sniper4u said:


> Yes the save is still is play. I thought we were waiting at least 3 hours so the west could have a chance to watch the show and comment as well. I'll be back on later or the morning.


I'm so sorry md, i need to disagree with you on this one. Anoop, although not my cup of tea at all, SHOULD NOT have been there. He's there because he's, um, how can I say this....uh, ok: BECAUSE HE'S BROWN. 

Thank goodness they didn't get rid of him or Lil. Next stop will be lil, if she doesn't show us what she did at the beginning. but S4U, didn't you predict this yesterday?? If only you could get paid the same amount as one of those knobs called 'judges' huh?
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*Omg!!*

OMG: This HAS to have been for the 'dramatic effect'. I can't believe they saved this!! This was their ONLY save. OK, well, I'm tuning in for the last episode I guess. I just want to see if who I've banked on, makes it through. There's NO WAY this Buble look-alike is worth anything. But alas, what can i say for a group who got rid of someone like Melinda Doolittle????

TOTALLY DISILLUSIONED, AS USUAL........uk's got talent, HERE I COME!!
CC


----------



## Sniper4u

but S4U, didn't you predict this yesterday?? If only you could get paid the same amount as one of those knobs called 'judges' huh?
CC[/QUOTE]

Nooooooooooooooooooooo. I have to listen to him for another week. Nooooooooooooooooooooo.
I wish I could make their salary for just one year. I think I would be set for life. Obviously I'm not high maintenance. Now the bottom four have to fight to save their lives. Matt, Kris, Lil and Anoop. I almost wish that this would backfire on them and have one of the top 3 leave just to teach them a lesson. One positive is that Anoop is starting to get some votes. He at least was the first one saved from the bottom 3. Maybe there's hope that he might finish further in this thing.


----------



## KC4

Ha! Well, I got the bottom 3 right, predicted the lowest one but didn't see the save coming for him. 

At first I couldn't believe that they saved him - but upon further consideration- and replaying the judges scene in my mind as he was singing for his Al life, it struck me - Simon's just letting his wimpy whining co-judges have their save - now it's strictly up to the voters and it's out of his hands. He/they do not have to be bad guys anymore. 

Too bad - I wish he/they hadn't rolled over like that...I don't have any need to hear him sing again either....it irks me how aloof he is with the other contestants...Danny tried to put his hand on Matt's shoulder - but Matt moved away...uh...it wasn't a gay thing Matt, really really.


----------



## screature

The bottom three was completely correct. It was pointless to save Matt, he will be gone AGAIN next week and most likely either Anoop or Lil as well. Matt should not nave been saved. They should have kept it until next week (which is the last week it could be used) in case someone like Allison has an off night. Very, very bad decision.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Strategy*



KC4 said:


> Ha! Well, I got the bottom 3 right, predicted the lowest one but didn't see the save coming for him.
> 
> At first I couldn't believe that they saved him - but upon further consideration- and replaying the judges scene in my mind as he was singing for his Al life, it struck me - Simon's just letting his wimpy whining co-judges have their save - now it's strictly up to the voters and it's out of his hands. He/they do not have to be bad guys anymore.


Strategy. I guess you could be absolutely correct. Now let's just see how much more America can mess up the finals.tptptptp


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yessss!*



Sniper4u said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooo. I have to listen to him for another week. Nooooooooooooooooooooo.


:lmao::lmao::lmao:



screature said:


> The bottom three was completely correct. It was pointless to save Matt, he will be gone AGAIN next week and most likely either Anoop or Lil as well. Matt should not nave been saved. They should have kept it until next week (which is the last week it could be used) in case someone like Allison has an off night. Very, very bad decision.


You are completely right Screature. I think that everyone here agrees with you. The only thing is, I truly can't see allison doing anything that out of it. Anything's possible I suppose but at this point, there are clearly only two people there who are true 'Idols'.

SINCE we seem to be posting links to other things as well, I thought I'd let you guys see what brings ME to tears. After performing since I was 5 yrs of age and having auditioned alongside my senior players for spots in the symphony, I can't believe that this symphony has been put together in this manner. it's truly bringing me to tears because of the emotion involved for these performers. Wow, who'd a thunk the INTERNET would bring together a world class orchestra?? Amazing and incredulous. I hope you guys have a short listen to at least the Brahms. Enjoy!
YouTube - YouTube Symphony Orchestra @ Carnegie Hall - Act One
Ciaochiao


----------



## MacDoc

Cia asked an interesting question - thought it was worth updating Paul Potts career
see for yourself - quite the confidence change at the finals.....

YouTube - BGT FINAL -Paul Potts high quality video/sound 16:9 widescreen

and now -he's on his second album...








:clap:



> Paul’s 2nd Album - Passione
> Posted 20th February 2009
> 
> After the worldwide success of his first album, One Chance, Paul is preparing to unveil his next future classic Passione.
> 
> Set for release on 1st June in the UK, the album already has five tracks confirmed as part of its setlist:
> 
> Un Giorno per noi
> La Prima Volta (The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face)
> Memory, from the musical Cats
> Dein Ist Mein Ganzes Herz
> Il Canto


Paul’s 2nd Album - Passione - Paul Potts

and good recap here including meeting the Queen
Videos - Paul Potts


----------



## KC4

Hmmm....Haven't really changed my mind as far as who is going next....plus I will add Lil as the leaving companion. 

Lil's performance was the most painful of the night (after Paula's)... 

The rest were good to great...with my favorite of the night being Alison....I do love her voice, and (in the future, whether she wins or not) with more than a week to prepare and expert advisors at her disposal, I think she's golden! 

Adam, as usual was awesome. He is so versatile. I just wish people (the audience in particular) wouldn't get so distracted by and make such an issue over his sexuality. Sheesh! 

I was very impressed by Kris. He really does already have his own "style" and can adapt it well to the most surprising songs. 

I was not however, impressed by some of the judges' antics. That was a weird little bit about the "shopping" ...I understood what Paula meant, but the other men just took it (perhaps on purpose) out of context and stupidly ran with it for the (childish) humor value. The public voters can be fickle and something suggestive like that can turn them off Kris for the wrong reasons.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Where's MD tonight??*



KC4 said:


> Hmmm....Haven't really changed my mind as far as who is going next....plus I will add Lil as the leaving companion.


yup, yup, yup. Lil will be 'bye bye'. I don't know why she's been tanking. Whatever the reasons, it's clear that she should be gone tomorrow. 



KC4 said:


> Lil's performance was the most painful of the night (after Paula's)...





KC4 said:


> The rest were good to great...with my favorite of the night being Alison....I do love her voice, and (in the future, whether she wins or not) with more than a week to prepare and expert advisors at her disposal, I think she's golden!


I completely agree on your statements about Allison. Isn't she just awesome? To me, it's totally a done deal; Adam and Allison as top doggies



KC4 said:


> Adam, as usual was awesome. He is so versatile. I just wish people (the audience in particular) wouldn't get so distracted by and make such an issue over his sexuality. Sheesh!


EXACTLY!! WHAT THE HECK IS THE DIFFERENCE? Talent is talent. i could care less who he decides to do after this competition.



KC4 said:


> I was very impressed by Kris. He really does already have his own "style" and can adapt it well to the most surprising songs.
> 
> I was not however, impressed by some of the judges' antics. That was a weird little bit about the "shopping" ...I understood what Paula meant, but the other men just took it (perhaps on purpose) out of context and stupidly ran with it for the (childish) humor value. The public voters can be fickle and something suggestive like that can turn them off Kris for the wrong reasons.


I also meant to add that yes, Allison is incredible. I wish i had HALF her abilities! As for Adam, I spent the 1st moments trying to figure out if I liked his version then another moment wondering if he was going to radically change the tempo a la Adam. THEN, the kid hit the chorus and HOLEE MOLEE!! I was SOLD. What an incredible interpretation of that song. Completely different from the original and his voice just made me shiver all over in a very positive way. That kid can do no wrong. He's only managed to cross Simon once, and that was for the Ring of Fire' which i've never liked but LOVED his version. 

I also wanted to say that after watching tonight's episode, 2 things: 1) I'm kind of glad they 'saved' Matt because he really pulled his performance up this week. 2) In addition to your original reasons for 'saving him', I'd like to say that 'saving' Matt permitted the show to dispense with the 'guest mentor' for this weeks episode. They had too many singers to put in time with a mentor who would critique and comment. So you're right KC4, it was a strategic move on their part. Now, we see who the public sends home! You know, I can't for the life of me, figure out what the judges said about Allison's performance. I think I just tuned them out because i already felt she had done a superb job!!

MAC DOC!!! WHERE ARE YOU?? Has anyone seen MD?? hows about Screature?
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Sketched some notes then fell asleep ... Lil is gone.....that was painful.....too bad.

None of the performances but the last did a lot for me - Alison as ever was solid.

Had it on Fox and it was screechy and did not get to switch off Dolby to CTV so Adam was just a tad shrill......loved the hair 

This has to be a Adam Alison final. Too bad I usually enjoy disco week as I love some of Donna Summers stuff but nothing really lit me up

Is there a stage song ( Andrew Lloyd ) coming up????


----------



## Sniper4u

Well I guess AI can save time tonight and just play back last weeks episode. The only thing they have to add is Lil leaving with Matt. I just hope we don't have to listen to their swan songs. 
Kris did a much better job of making a song his own this week. He reminds me so much of Bryan Adams which is why I don't think he can get further than fourth.
It's too bad Anoop missed the last note of his song last night. It would have been interesting to see if he was picking up popularity. 
Adam perfomance was strong as usual, but there was a part of the revamp that just sounded wrong to me. I actually put him third for the night.
Danny bounced back again with a solid complete performance.
Allison was the best of the night by far. I don't understand the judges some times. Their comments made no sense to me at all. 
Over all I was very disappointed last night. The song selections by everyone left me wanting more. No Kool and the Gang, Bee Gee's, Rufus or any of a number of other great one time hits. I would have loved to have heard Adam do an Andy or Robin Gibb. I hope they allow the contestance to pick their own songs again next week. That way we get to see them excel or fail on their own.


----------



## screature

Sniper4u said:


> Well I guess AI can save time tonight and just play back last weeks episode. The only thing they have to add is Lil leaving with Matt.


Possibly, Anoop wasn't very good last night either. I think Lil is gone and it is a toss up between Anoop and Matt.



Sniper4u said:


> I hope they allow the contestance to pick their own songs again next week. That way we get to see them excel or fail on their own.


They always choose their own songs, they do get some feed back when they are with mentors, but they are always succeeding or failing based on their own choices. That is why the judges are always harping on, song choice, song choice, song choice.


----------



## Sniper4u

screature said:


> Possibly, Anoop wasn't very good last night either. I think Lil is gone and it is a toss up between Anoop and Matt.
> 
> 
> 
> They always choose their own songs, they do get some feed back when they are with mentors, but they are always succeeding or failing based on their own choices. That is why the judges are always harping on, song choice, song choice, song choice.


I think Anoop only blew the last note. He did what the audience likes by holding these ridiculously long notes for no reason over and over. Whether it's Matt and Lil or Lil and Anoop or Matt and Anoop doesn't really matter. I think this week and the next two are going to be pretty easy to read. I would like to see it Anoop against Kris though before the final big three face off. After this weeks performance by Allison I think she might be able to win it all because of (sadly) sexual orientation. 

What I mean't by picking their own songs includes genre. Adam is never going to do Kenny Rogers and Anoop is never going to do Led Zepplin. Lets see what styles they want to put out as professionals. Lets see them doing what they think is the top of their game.


----------



## screature

Sniper4u said:


> I think Anoop only blew the last note. He did what the audience likes by holding these ridiculously long notes for no reason over and over.


Well, we will have to agree to disagree. I think it was, as Simon put it, a completely mediocre performance, boring song, boring arrangement, boring performance. I think Anoop has a bigger fan base than Matt so Anoop may be safe, but for me, if it was based on last night's performance alone, Matt would be safe and Anoop would be going home.



Sniper4u said:


> Whether it's Matt and Lil or Lil and Anoop or Matt and Anoop doesn't really matter. I think this week and the next two are going to be pretty easy to read.


I don't know about the next two after this week. This week and next week yes, but once it is down to Adam, Allison, Danny and Kris. I don't think it as easy to predict as you seem to.



Sniper4u said:


> I would like to see it Anoop against Kris though before the final big three face off.


Interesting. Who do you see as the "big three"? (Adam, Danny and Allison I presume) For me when it comes to the final I see Adam as a shoe in and a given. Then it is a race for second, being neck and neck between Danny, Allison and Kris. I think from a statistical stand point it is more likely to be a face off between Adam and Danny. Both Allison and Kris have been in the bottom three, Danny never has, so that is potentially indicative that Danny has the largest fan base outside of Adam. So I think it is potentially going to be between Allison and Kris for 3rd and I'm not at all convinced that Allison has the voting base to beat Kris (the little girl vote counts for a lot). I think it will come down to the performances on the given night.



Sniper4u said:


> After this weeks performance by Allison I think she might be able to win it all because of (sadly) sexual orientation.


I don't see it that way at all, I'm not convinced that Allison has the fan base to even get into the finals (even though she has the pipes) and I really think the sexual orientation thing is being blown up by the media more than voting public really cares about. There is so much "buzz" around Adam that I think it is his to lose. He will pretty much have to fall apart with any of Danny, Allison or Kris having extraordinary performances for Adam not to walk away with the title.



Sniper4u said:


> What I mean't by picking their own songs includes genre. Adam is never going to do Kenny Rogers and Anoop is never going to do Led Zepplin. Lets see what styles they want to put out as professionals. Lets see them doing what they think is the top of their game.


Gottcha.


----------



## Sniper4u

Interesting. Who do you see as the "big three"? (Adam, Danny and Allison I presume) 

Yes my big three are Allison Adam and Danny. They all have very unique voices and thats why I don't put Kris in their category. Like I said he reminds me of Bryan Adams and we already have one of him. As for Allison being in the bottom three on different weeks it's because she deserved to be there on those weeks. She gave bad performances. In the last two weeks though I have notice a big change with her finding her own sound and I like it. It's kind of edgy with some power. I wouldn't find fault in any of my top three winning the whole thing. It should be interesting tonight to see who goes home but I'm sticking with my picks of Matt and Lil.


----------



## MacDoc

I concur both going home and final three. Gokey not 100% but A&A


----------



## screature

Sniper4u said:


> Interesting. Who do you see as the "big three"? (Adam, Danny and Allison I presume)
> 
> Yes my big three are Allison Adam and Danny...


I generally agree with your "big three" (especially from a vocals perspective) but Kris has been demonstrating some creative ability as well in the last few weeks and I think he has that "mass appeal" thing going on for him (especially with the teenie bopper girls - looks go a long way) so I don't count him out from a votes perspective. As Dr. G. says, "We shall see."

As for this week and Matt or Anoop... doesn't really matter because whoever doesn't go this week, will go next.


----------



## ciaochiao

*macdoc*

Hi All:

i think that Screature has some very valid points, especially regarding the 'little girl' base. i hadn't thought of that. For me, i'm with MD for the top two, then a fight out for 3rd. i do think however, that Gokey is a 'solid' singer, although not very 'spark worthy'. But then again, none of them, aside from A and A have ever really 'sparked' me. I would have to say that some of Adam's performance also created an enigma in my mind. But when he didn't change tempo and went into that chorus arrangement, it completely made sense in musical terms. I loved his and Allison's performance. i don't think that Kris or any of the others is better than what Allison can do. I would have to say that based on last nites performances, I'd ALSO keep Matt and send Lil plus someone else home. Shall we make a wager?? Let's see who comes up with the correct combo. OK, here's my prediction for the bottom 3;
Lil, Matt, and Anoop. What I think it should be is: Lil, Kris, Anoop. As for who's going home: Lil and Matt. Who do I THINK should go home? Lil and Kris.

Who else wants to weigh in!!?? Please do everyone.
CC


----------



## screature

Oh cc I can't agree. I think Kris was really very good last night (to each their own).

Lil I think is gone for sure. The other one is a toss up between Matt and Anoop. Heads it's Matt, tails it's Anoop...












flingggg...woosh, woosh, woosh, woosh, woosh, woosh,.... 

Heads it is. Matt's going home...hey wait this is a two headed quarter...


----------



## Sniper4u

\











flingggg...woosh, woosh, woosh, woosh, woosh, woosh,.... 

Heads it is. Matt's going home...hey wait this is a two headed quarter...[/QUOTE]

LMAO :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Love those*

Hi Screature:

I LOVE those sound effects for your 2-headed coin!! After watching this evening's eliminations, I think that there's also a Three-headed dog involved in the elimination process. It does prove however, that you are likely right on with your assessment of the voting base for the singers. I was STUNNED. I honestly didn't think they'd put Allison in there. What exactly is it that the public is looking for? i personally don't find Kris or Matt or Danny, that physically appealing. As for the teeny bopper base, I can't figure out what it is that they'd see in Kris. So I acquired a music degree yet have no clue as to what the public based their votes on. I felt that way about the Jason guy from the last season. I think it was the last season....the one who looks great with the dreads but IMHO, couldn't sing worth a damn. That guy I could see appealing to the TB base. 

I cannot believe that they sent Anoop home. Well, i can but I didn't expect that at all. i thought that he'd be safe for another week. I guess that Lil really did poorly through the competition because everyone here agreed on her dismissal. I actually think they gave her a longer time period to prove herself than they would have with a few other singers. For me, I thought lil was just having a bad session but after watching 4 bad performances in a row, I have no idea what happened. 

And S4U, although I agree with many of your comments, I must tell you that I am personally, REALLY, REALLY glad they DON'T have a Bee Gee session. i'm not sure I could tune into that. It's like asking me to listen to a straight hour of Webber. Some of his stuff is great, some of it..... Would you like to listen to an entire hour of ABBA? Or perhaps we'd like to listen to an entire hour of nails on a chalkboard?:lmao::lmao:

As for Screature's assessment that they get to pick their own songs, that was supported by matt's comment tonight in that he CHOSE and personally arranged his version of 'Stayin Alive'. 

Anyone else shocked?
CC


----------



## screature

No, not shocked by the result, I actually thought Anoop was the weakest performance of the night. But I was quite surprised that Matt beat Allison. I'm telling you, Allison despite her fantastic vocals she is still vulnerable. That is why I think it it neck and neck between Allison and Kris for who will make it into the top three (I already figure Adam and Danny are shoe ins).

Despite that Matt wasn't in the bottom three this week I think he will go next week because this week was destined to be Allison's worst week (a rocker singer and disco isn't a match made in heaven) even though she did her best to make the song her own it was a real stretch and the votes showed it. So I think with worst over for her she should have no problem beating Matt next week.

Then it is really *on* as they say, it is the play offs and the real season begins. It should be very interesting.


----------



## Sniper4u

ciaochiao said:


> Hi Screature:
> 
> 
> And S4U, although I agree with many of your comments, I must tell you that I am personally, REALLY, REALLY glad they DON'T have a Bee Gee session. i'm not sure I could tune into that. It's like asking me to listen to a straight hour of Webber. Some of his stuff is great, some of it..... Would you like to listen to an entire hour of ABBA? Or perhaps we'd like to listen to an entire hour of nails on a chalkboard?:lmao::lmao:
> 
> As for Screature's assessment that they get to pick their own songs, that was supported by matt's comment tonight in that he CHOSE and personally arranged his version of 'Stayin Alive'.
> 
> Anyone else shocked?
> CC


I make myself laugh sometimes when I comment. I realize now what I said and how 2 of my 3 examples were actually performed even if badly. :lmao: 

I not surprised that Lil and Anoop left, I'm just surprised that Allison was in the bottom three. She didn't deserve that. I thought see gave a pretty good performance. I think only Adam and Danny haven't seen the bottom three so I'm going to guess this is becoming more of a top two.


----------



## KC4

Shocked about Alison being in the bottom three....

Hmmmm....NEVER underestimate the power of a giant swarm of teeny-bopper girls armed with quick dial phones.........


----------



## KC4

P.S. Was it just me, or were the old disco dolls and dude performances really ultra painful? It was a three-way train-wreck and my eyes and ears were at ground zero.. 

I was embarrassed for them watching and listening to them. XX)


----------



## ciaochiao

*It's not you, it's....*



KC4 said:


> P.S. Was it just me, or were the old disco dolls and dude performances really ultra painful? It was a three-way train-wreck and my eyes and ears were at ground zero..
> 
> I was embarrassed for them watching and listening to them. XX)


KC4:
:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:!!!!!

And let me tell you, NO, it's NOT YOU, IT'S.....THEM!! WOW, that was more than painful. I would have preferred to remember Thelma Houston's Don't Leave Me This Way in it's DANCE form and KC - when he didn't look like a smarmy 50 yr old guy who loves going to clubs hunting for 19 yr olds!! I was surprised he didn't have a HUGE gold medallion hanging around his neck as well. Whoa!!

I'm right there with you. I too, could NOT believe that Allison was there. As Screature has analyzed however, we are looking at the performers from a performance view and the voters do include the teeny bop set. But even when I was a teeny bop set, i would never have chosen Kris over Allison. Jeez!! What does the kid have to do?? Maybe that's what we should be doing: using our brilliant group of ehMac minds to 'package' Allison to the public, especially the TB girl group!! Let's hope that next week, it won't be her. I maintain that she outsings anyone else aside from Adam. Poor kid. what a bunch of knobs - those US voters. I think they should open up and let CDNs vote for free as well. Sucks.tptptptp
CC


----------



## MacDoc

KC4 - painful indeed.

I did a double take on the Alison thing as well. I have no idea where this is going now.

Nice to see David A. :clap:


----------



## MacDoc

Paula fall into a rose bush?? 

Fixed my harsh sound problem - was the cheap Dolby circuits....

Kris - did not do much for me.....not sure why the judge enthusiasm....Simon got it correct in my view.

Alison - what a low register...remarkable voice....looked good too. Randy bang on.

Good genre for Gokey. Gravel in the voice works....Randy nailed it....Gokey found his groove..
Best of the night so far.....

Adam very nice....look ......and yeah swagger too.
What great voice....
Bit of Queen in it too......wow - he's still Number One with a bullet...
Brat pack - the wolf arrives....

Adam Lambert “Feeling Good” American Idol April 28 Rat Pack (Video)

That was very enjoyable - poor Carla -she got it...confusing, crazy - what a performer.....:clap: 
Spectacle....I'm still convinced he has super star potential.

I think at this point it might come down to Gokey and Adam.


----------



## Sniper4u

What a good week of performances. I'm looking forward to next week now. Matt was the worst again and now should be gone. Kris did an alright job but nothing that blew me away. As for picking the best of the week, I will have to take a little more time and listen to the others again. Adam, Allison and Danny were great. It's so close between them I can't choose this week yet. This weeks video performances aren't on the page yet. It's getting good now.


----------



## KC4

Agreed - Matt is toast - he was disturbingly near pitch and off pitch throughout the whole song. First I thought he was doing that on some artsy purpose because I briefly thought there was a pattern with flat notes, then I just thought, nah, it's just off. Perhaps he can't hold the pitch in that lower octave as well and that's why he originally wanted to sing it higher. 

Wow - the rest of them were pretty good. Adam was amazing - I saw the Freddie Mercury too....but I noticed something - there is something unnaturally unsettling about him, his stare, his attitude...or ....(?) something (not in a cool way) about him that rather turned me off for a minute tonight. Hopefully it's fleeting - or just me. Maybe that's the "confusing" bit. I really think he does have superstar potential too. 

Allison was fabulous - I continue to be drawn in by her voice. Simon's comment was asinine. 

Gokey was also very enjoyable to watch and listen to....I will be sad to see him go when he does. 

I also enjoyed seeing Jamie Fox work with them - I thought he did the best job of any of the mentors so far.


----------



## MacDoc

I think Adam has an elusive aspect called "intensity"......Kris Kristofferson who I'm no fan of had it. Sean Penn.

It is disturbing.....

As Adam grows in confidence it emerges......

Celine Dion has at times.....it can be off putting - like too bright a light - fascinating and repelling at the same time. Cruise has it at times..sometimes and of course










think of the eyes sequence...

I think Weber got it codified in the lead for Phantom....

I don't think we've seen it on Idol before...

That was bothering Karla I think.

••

I agree on Jamie Foxx.


----------



## KC4

You know, I think it's going to come down to Kris and Adam for the final two. 

Adam for obvious reasons that we've all noted (And yes Mac Doc - it might be Adam's intensity that is so disturbing - or is that overconfidence peeking through?) If it's the latter, he needs to crank up those acting skills and dial back that overconfidence to a politically correct level. Once he wins, then open up that whole can of whoop-ass confidence - no harm done then.

And Kris - because he is going to get the teeny bopper and teen girl votes....and I believe those are the demographics that are jamming the phone and texting lines with the most votes. 

Danny (and the others, including Adam for that matter) appeal to a more sophisticated and experienced demographic. A demographic that is less likely to spend an hour voting over and over again.


----------



## Sniper4u

Well I listened to them again. I think Danny won this week, he is just too good as a pure ballad singer. Second I would give to Allison, she finally gave one of those pure performances. It's hard to imagine Adam being third with the great performance he gave, but this really isn't his genre. 

So for the bottom three tonight it's Matt, Kris and Allison again with Adam and Danny still the only ones never to be in the bottom three. Bye bye Matt.


----------



## MacDoc

45 million votes....big number for 5 left.

That was fun to see some steam blown off :clap:\

oh ****......shocker....

doubled!!!!!

Gets very interesting now.......clearly some franchises showing up.....


----------



## KC4

Whut? ....WHAT!!!!!!
I am shocked! Adam's fall to the bottom two....hard to believe. 
Of course no shock in who actually left, but it was incredible to see Adam standing next to him. Needed attitude adjustment achieved. 

Maybe whatever "it" was that turned me off this week momentarily for Adam, did the same for many more others. Maybe Adam's style is just not mainstream enough....maybe it's his sexuality mystery that is costing him (come to Canada Adam) ......maybe it's just the show producers playing with viewers' heads.

That was cruel of Ryan Secrest to ask Adam to choose between groups...Adam finally, unwittingly chose. Ryan asked Melinda Doolittle to do the same thing last year and she flatly, bravely refused. :clap:

My husband says that the groupings on the show are probably manipulated by the writers (i.e. the bottom and top groups) to provide bigger sensation. I always thought they were sorted in order of recent votes received. The only thing we don't know, except for the lowest two, what order they are in and what is the gap between them. 

And to what extent do you think that the judge's comments (especially Simon's) are designed to manipulate voters? I think Simon IS trying to use voter/human psychology tactics with some of his comments, and thereby manipulate the results. 

And - Jamie Foxx, I wanted to hear him SING....while that may have been somewhat entertaining to some....not me. I'll keep watching your movies Jamie, but won't be rushing out to buy your album. 

Taylor Hicks was better than I expected, but still not good enough for me to buy his stuff.

Natalie Cole, ...m'eh. LOVED LOVED her Dad though.


----------



## Sniper4u

It's funny how Adam dropped to the bottom 3 the week before rock performances. Looks like it will be a hard week for Danny and Kris next week. I'm just glad I don't have to listen to Matt any more. Is there a bottom 3 next week with only 4 people left? If there is, everyone will be in the bottom 3 by the end of next week then.


----------



## screature

No surprises last night except for Adam being in the bottom. Now the game is on!!

Really impressed with Taylor Hicks. I thought it was a great song and performance. He has really matured, lost the goofiness but maintained the enthusiasm. He has come along way, good on him!

Yeah, I could have done without Jamie Fox's performance, I really like him as an actor and even as a singer when he isn't singing that genre. He also was a great mentor this week. Seems like he is a very nice man.


----------



## MacDoc

Rock week......Adam looks terrific. :clap:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yup*

You got it MD! I was SO disgusted last week, not with him but America. If he's anywhere NEAR the bottom, i ban AI from my sets FOREVER. This would be even worse than Melinda's vote off, which was bad enough. Now, it's just Allison that's got to perform and make my night. Why the hell kris is still there....mystified. OH, no, cowell just said no one can top Adam, well, true but I love Allison so.....let's watch!

CC


----------



## Sniper4u

ciaochiao said:


> You got it MD! I was SO disgusted last week, not with him but America. If he's anywhere NEAR the bottom, i ban AI from my sets FOREVER. This would be even worse than Melinda's vote off, which was bad enough. Now, it's just Allison that's got to perform and make my night. Why the hell kris is still there....mystified. OH, no, cowell just said no one can top Adam, well, true but I love Allison so.....let's watch!
> 
> CC


I can't wait to hear Allison too. This should be a big week for her too. I hope Danny's smart enough to do like a Bob Seagar or something like that. I've been waiting for this week.


----------



## MacDoc

Alison - right artist - wrong song 
She looks great - won't hurt her I don't think.

If she had done Somebody to Love..ooooh...

Tough row to hoe for the non rockers...

•••

ah nice ad for You think you can Dance - hard to top last year tho...


----------



## ciaochiao

*Amazing*

Well, i don't care what anyone else says. i thought she was amazing. i never liked the song and she made it good for me to listen to so.....god i wish we could vote here. I think that A and A both have big recording contracts coming up. They, in my opinion, are the two most talented performers i've ever watched on idol, INCLUDING underwood and kelly whatever her name was. Country music has a very different set of standards from mainstream rock. That underwood was drafted into the hall of fame, well, it doesn't hit me nearly as hard as those who have been drafted into the rock halls of fame. 

OK, let's see what the other two do. I think Gokey is going to try something more 'rocker' than Bob Seeger. That's just my opinion. nothing kris can do will make me change my opinion of him. he's got to be the next to go. it only makes sense to the aurally NON challenged.
CC


----------



## MacDoc

This duet is okay.....it's good talent across the board.


----------



## Sonal

(I finally got sucked in.... it happens eventually.)

All I can say is Adam Lambert doing Led Zepplin just ROCKED! Holy mother of gawd that was AWESOME!

Allison just didn't grab me tonight. I had the volume up and couldn't take my eyes off the screen when Adam was on. Midway through Allison's performance I started thinking about the leftover apple crisp and thought it would be a good time to get up and get some.


----------



## Sniper4u

Allison had no business doing a Garnet Mimms song. That is a very old R&B song and a big hit. Wow did Danny make Kris look bad or what. Lol. He could have been Dannys' back up singer.


----------



## MacDoc

Adam took a huge risk and pulled it off.....super star -.....still of the opinion he's the first out of Idol.

Kris gone unless something very weird is going on out there. Oh puleeeease Paula.

Gokey should have enough grit in his vocals.


----------



## ciaochiao

*good one!!*



Sonal said:


> (I finally got sucked in.... it happens eventually.)
> 
> All I can say is Adam Lambert doing Led Zepplin just ROCKED! Holy mother of gawd that was AWESOME!
> 
> Allison just didn't grab me tonight. I had the volume up and couldn't take my eyes off the screen when Adam was on. Midway through Allison's performance I started thinking about the leftover apple crisp and thought it would be a good time to get up and get some.


Sonal, your comment was :lmao::lmao::lmao:!! i have to say however, I am a fan of Allison's and I think she's the most amazing talent, esp for her age, that's ever hit that stage, including Archuletta, who has a more beautiful voice but....but she's a natural performer, imho. But i just did the 'Sonal'. I went for something to drink during Allen's song. I don't think he's good looking, he reminds me of a little monkey. Whatever. I'm an old woman, so I don't know what's up anymore!
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Too big a song for Gokey tho I turned it up.....Randi on the money...


----------



## ciaochiao

*Owwww*

I TOLD you Gokey would do 'rocker'. I'm listening to him assault one of my favorite rock songs.....time to go get some apple strudel. OWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW:yikes:


----------



## Sonal

I like Allison too, but tonight was not her best night.

But then, at least rock is a genre she can pull off. Kris and Danny were just painful. I finished off the apple crisp so I was just ignoring the television and checking out other stuff on the internet.

Gotta say, an Allison-Adam duet has me intrigued.

Oh, and that scream at the end of Dream On was just painful to hear.


----------



## MacDoc

Cool Adam has range, Alison richness and texture and may just have out powered Adam in that nose to nose.


----------



## Sniper4u

ciaochiao;820925.
OK said:


> Well you were right on with that. Still would have liked to hear him do something a little softer rock. I can't see Adam not being safe this week. It was all his week.


----------



## ciaochiao

*all i can say is...*

All I can say about the A and A duet is: WOW!! That for me, was worth watching right to the end. WOW!
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*What year*



Sniper4u said:


> Well you were right on with that. Still would have liked to hear him do something a little softer rock. I can't see Adam not being safe this week. It was all his week.


Does anyone know what years they were covering in their 'rock' week? Gokey could have done Phil Collins, Simon/Garfunkel, and any number of Beatles tunes. Whatever. I think that Adam and Allison's duet should be released as a single. Make them molto $$ right away. OK, i'll wait for everyone else to weigh in here, but I don't think there's going to be much variation in opinion. Anyone want to predict who's leaving tomorrow?
CC


----------



## Sonal

I agree, ciaociao. I paid attention through the whole thing.


----------



## Sniper4u

No doubt Adam should be the only safe one. That leaves Allison Danny and Kris in the bottom 3 with Kris saying bye bye. Danny better not try something like that next week or he will be gone instead of Allison.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Sorry to say but...*

Well, S4u, I'm afraid that I personally won't care if Danny leaves. I will care if he's chosen to leave BEFORE kris is but imho, #'s 1&2 are Adam and Allison. Compare Allison to any performance from the previous winning females. Kelly whatever her name is and Carrie Underwood are the only two who 'had' the same 'blonde' pretty look. That's why Kelly Pickler has made it...she's very pretty to look at. Allison is not a raving beauty on the outside, although I think she's REALLy adorable - I have a daughter myself and if she ends up doing the Allison thing for a few years, it won't freak me out. I have sons as well, and if they are as talented as Adam PLUS do the adam look, I won't care either. If they DON'T have the talent and look that way, i won't care either. I try to use the same judgement method that was instituted by some of the more reputable music schools where they 'covered' the performer, gave them numbers, and the adjudicators were only able to 'HEAR' the performance rather than see the performers. If, when I close my eyes and listen, I'm not cringing, then I know in my own mind, that there's musicality there. perhaps I speak too much as a classical performer and coach but honestly, that's the only way to judge vocal talent. But as for the visual, i have never seen Allison look like a 'baby' or little girl over the past 6 weeks. She did at the beginning, only because I think she was unsure of herself. She's in the BIG league. Even in years prior, there never was this much real talent. Danny's voice, although not my 'must have in the iTunes collection', is almost spotless. He rarely, if ever goes off key - A HUGE issue for my ears. This weeks performance was more about him trying to mimic the original Dream On...that's wavering chromatic 'trill'. He didn't manage it and I'm sad that he didn't go with S4u's advice - Bob Seeger, FAR better match. i would agree with Simon on this as well, that he was way ahead of Kris for the duet. Kris is not a bad singer, don't get me wrong, but we're not in a karaoke night competition here - this is HUGE money and publicity for the winners and performers still standing in the finals. Chris Daughtry is a good example. He should have come out far ahead than what he did but he made it into the last half and he has a few hits. How jordan Sparks did this is due to studio 'airbrushing' of her vocals. She never sounded that way cold, on stage. As for Hicks, he is, well, he's a nice guy, fits into both the younger and older age group of fans, and survives on the fact that he's the AI winner from season whatever. Does anyone recall Mandisa? Remember how plus sized she was? But i thought her voice and face were amazing and she was an excellent performer. She was voted off far too early to make room for the 'skinnier' versions. Even Cowell opened his big mouth about her weight, which i thought was very, very much in poor taste even one with the acerbic tongue such as his. I thought Mandisa's face could have launched her own makeup and clothing line quite frankly.

Anyone else care to weigh in here?
CC


----------



## Sniper4u

I'm still sticking with my original picks. 1st Adam, 2nd Danny, 3rd Allison and I think all off them will have big careers after AI. I even think Kris could put out an alright song or two with the right guidance. I think this years pool of singers is the best it has ever been. We could have another competition for best new artist if they all put out songs. No matter how it turns out I don't think there will be any losers. They are all going to make large $$$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## KC4

I really enjoyed Adam's performances - both solo and duet. And I do not enjoy Led Lep, typically (over exposed to it as a teen) 

I enjoyed Allison's next best, with Kris and Danny's performance following in that order. Danny's performance was stronger in the duet - but maybe that was merely a comparison thing withKris..because he was definitely the weaker link.

I LOVE Alison's new look - I hope she keeps it and it wasn't something just for Rocker week. 

Both Danny and Kris seemed a bit rattled...maybe because of the lack of run through before the actual show. I don't know. 

I think Kris SHOULD be the next to go, but somehow think he won't - maybe Alison instead, ( if I had to predict) but I'd really be disappointed to see that happen.


----------



## ciaochiao

*could you...*



KC4 said:


> I really enjoyed Adam's performances - both solo and duet. And I do not enjoy Led Lep, typically (over exposed to it as a teen)
> 
> I enjoyed Allison's next best, with Kris and Danny's performance following in that order. Danny's performance was stronger in the duet - but maybe that was merely a comparison thing withKris..because he was definitely the weaker link.
> 
> I LOVE Alison's new look - I hope she keeps it and it wasn't something just for Rocker week.
> 
> Both Danny and Kris seemed a bit rattled...maybe because of the lack of run through before the actual show. I don't know.
> 
> I think Kris SHOULD be the next to go, but somehow think he won't - maybe Alison instead, ( if I had to predict) but I'd really be disappointed to see that happen.


Hey KC4, could you please post earlier?? You say exactly what's on my mind. If you post earlier, then I can just 'agree' 'agree' with you about everything!! i too, love Allison as a performer plus her 'new' look last night. She's adorable. Who'd have thunk that such a voice could come out of this young girl who looks like a sweet, innocent thang! 

I'm totally with you on tonight's elim session. i hope it's kris who goes next. if it's Allison, i think I will slump into a deep, resentful, annoyance. If Adam doesn't win, I shall ban AI from any tv that is in this house. i actually did ban AI proper in the year they cut Melinda Doolittle a few seasons ago. No one watched the show for the next 3 years. This year, I decided to lift my self-imposed moratorium and i'm pleased with my decision. 

Has anyone seen Screature? we're awaiting his return!! Hello Screature!!
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Paula showing her age........THAT was painful....


----------



## Sniper4u

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

One of the big 3 is going home.

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Sniper4u

No wonder Daltry got cut. That was brutal.


----------



## MacDoc

Nice to get a glimpse of Kat again....love her gorgeous expressive face....that was priceless.

Big numbers for Daughtry....not my cuppa but kudos for making it big.

Yeah big shocker to lead off eh....


----------



## MacDoc

Nooooooooooooooooo - wrong wrong wrong.....


----------



## Macfury

MacDoc said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo - wrong wrong wrong.....


The first step...denial!


----------



## ciaochiao

*You are soooo right!*



MacDoc said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo - wrong wrong wrong.....


OK, well, the only thing they did right was not put Adam at risk tonight. THIS IS DISGUSTING. how the hell can they cut Allison???????? She's amazing and beats the hell out of the other two, Geeky and Krass. OMG, they TOTALLY got it wrong. you said it right MD. WRONG WRONG WRONG. WHY???????? Now another week of Kris - bloody hell. I think I'm going to vomit. This was one of the most disappointing moments again, just as it was when Melinda was booted and Hicks beat out Katherine McPhee. What the hell is the public doing? What is it they wanted? Well, I'll tell you this: i'm going to purchase Allison's 1st album. i will never purchase Gokey or Allen's noise. Good thing I haven't eaten supper yet or I'd be tossing all my cookies right now. Just dry heaving at this moment. I can't believe it. tptptptptptptptptptptptp:-yikes:tptptptptptptptp

See? Stupid judges should have saved the 'save' for Allison tonight. God, what a travesty. But I guess I haven't made myself clear huh?
CC


----------



## Sniper4u

Sniper4u said:


> Finally Megan is gone. That stupid VFTW Thanks for Voting for Megan | Vote for the Worst struck again and cost my girl Alexis.
> Losing Alexis really hurt the show this year seeing it isn't strong on the female side.The only real female singer now is Allison. Sorry to disappoint you but Lil just doesn't have what it takes. As of right now it's still looking like a two person race Adam and Danny.I'd give the advantage to Adam right now, though both of them have had that special performance.
> Adam with Tracks of my tears and Danny with Hurts the most.
> 1 Adam
> 2 Danny
> 3 Allison because of her age.
> 4 Kris could be third also.
> 5 Anoop he actually has a voice.
> 6 Lil
> 7 Matt
> 8 Scott what an inspiration this guy is.


I had to pull this forward. If Matt hadn't been saved this list would be perfect. Lol.
That's scary.


----------



## MacDoc

She's got a big career ahead if she wants it.

I knew the girls were going to have trouble this year - lot of strong guys but I felt for sure she would get into final two.
Maybe the song last night hurt her.

Interesting they gave no hint as to rankings of the three winners.


----------



## Sniper4u

ciaochiao said:


> OK, well, the only thing they did right was not put Adam at risk tonight. THIS IS DISGUSTING. how the hell can they cut Allison???????? She's amazing and beats the hell out of the other two, Geeky and Krass. OMG, they TOTALLY got it wrong. you said it right MD. WRONG WRONG WRONG. WHY???????? Now another week of Kris - bloody hell. I think I'm going to vomit. This was one of the most disappointing moments again, just as it was when Melinda was booted and Hicks beat out Katherine McPhee. What the hell is the public doing? What is it they wanted? Well, I'll tell you this: i'm going to purchase Allison's 1st album. i will never purchase Gokey or Allen's noise. Good thing I haven't eaten supper yet or I'd be tossing all my cookies right now. Just dry heaving at this moment. I can't believe it. tptptptptptptptptptptptp:-yikes:tptptptptptptptp
> 
> See? Stupid judges should have saved the 'save' for Allison tonight. God, what a travesty. But I guess I haven't made myself clear huh?
> CC


The save was only for so many weeks, they wouldn't have been able to use it tonight. I still think Allison improved enough that she should have been in the top 3. I think the public wants an Adam and Danny showdown. It would have been nice to have Allison in the mix for sure


----------



## Sniper4u

ciaochiao said:


> But I guess I haven't made myself clear huh?
> CC


Don't be too upset. This is actually a good thing for her. Think of all the young artist who have been hurt by being thrown into the limelight too early. Very few make it through that stage. Allison is getting a good taste of what is to come. Slowing her down a little at her age might be the best for her. I'm sure she has a lot of hit songs inside of her and I can wait for her to mature a little. I rather wait and get a lot of great songs from her rather than to have one or two and her get messed up by the pressure.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Must have*

Allison is a must have in everyone's mp3 collection. She WILL have a big career and after licking her wounds tonight, she will be inundated with offers to cut a record (CD). The ones who should be gone are except for Allison. Quite frankly, looking at all performances, Alexis was far better than Lil. Lil can't hold a note for more than 2 seconds without looping out of tune. Alexis should have made it as far as Lil did. Meagan should NEVER have made it as far as she did. She could not sing nor perform. Her biggest choreographed move was planting her two feet and wiggling the top of her body - waist up. 

i don't think her song choice hurt her. i think that whomever it was that observed the teeny bopper power is right on. There's simply no comparison between Allison and Gokey/Kris. UCK!!! With tonight's bugger up, I don't even know if Adam will hold his rightful position as 2009's Idol. AI has already lost me for the next season. If they don't bring Adam out as #1, they'll have lost me for the next several seasons and at this moment, they actually do need the viewership. Their ratings aren't very high and whomever is doing the scheduling was an idiot because they pit AI against Lost. Then there's all the talk about Simon leaving the show and although he's not the 'nicest' judge, he is pretty spot on. If he leaves the show, AI will only last 1 season tops after his departure. The ones who could leave and not affect the show are Randy and Paula. i like the new judge even though I often disagree with her comments: she does know what she's doing. And you guys are right on about Paula's performance tonight, i actually started to fall asleep!! And err, when did McPhee perform?? Did i really miss her singing - I didn't think that i'd fallen asleep for any more than a couple of minutes!! What did she sing? And yes MD, we all know you have a crush on McPhee and she certainly is a very pretty girl. AND she has talent. That season was an enigma to me as well. As for Daughtry, I really didn't like his performance tonight. He's usually much better and it was a surprise when he was booted. IMHO, Daughtry should have beat out Hicks who never should have won. Good lord, i hope this season doesn't mess up AGAIN in the final they've already messed up by using their save and Allison leaving the show. UGH, another week of Kris. UCKEE!! EWWWNESS.
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good point but...*



Sniper4u said:


> Don't be too upset. This is actually a good thing for her. Think of all the young artist who have been hurt by being thrown into the limelight too early. Very few make it through that stage. Allison is getting a good taste of what is to come. Slowing her down a little at her age might be the best for her. I'm sure she has a lot of hit songs inside of her and I can wait for her to mature a little. I rather wait and get a lot of great songs from her rather than to have one or two and her get messed up by the pressure.


Yes, S4U, you've made a valid point but i think she should and CAN cut an album right now. In the field of classical music, there is a definite advantage in 'aging' nonetheless, the public does make a big deal out of youth yet complain when they don't have the 'heart' for the piece. i honestly don't think that Allison is that 'young' in her performances. The only time her age really shows through is when she's NOT singing and is talking. Her voice and mannerisms are indicative of a young girl. But when she's performing on stage, I think she's right up there with the 25-35 yr olds. What is it that you think aging will do for her performances, S4U? I'm honestly asking, not being sarcastic at all. Perhaps you have an insight I completely lack. 

Arghhhh, I'll try to take your advice but I am really, really upset with tonight's results. How can they even think of a Danny/Adam show down? Danny's performance last night was SOOOO painful. I don't even remember what kris sang except that i think it was a Beatles tune.
CC


----------



## Sniper4u

ciaochiao said:


> What is it that you think aging will do for her performances, S4U? I'm honestly asking, not being sarcastic at all. Perhaps you have an insight I completely lack.
> CC


If you listen to your earliest performances she didn't have that raspy sound she added to make her own unique sound. She does have it working very well for her but she has not completely defined it yet. In other words she hasn't perfected it through out her entire range. The difference isn't enough to stop her from making a hit record right now because she could. An example of what I'm talking about is like watching HD TV. If you were to watch a 720p LCD and then watched a 1080p LCD you probably wouldn't see a difference. But if you put them side by side you would see it. Plus recording in a studio would blend out that problem anyways. I guess I'm just listening to the nuances. 
As for her aging I mean it more in personal growth way then as in a performing way.

Just out of curiousity which version of My Way do you like the best?


----------



## KC4

Awwwwwwww.....that hurt :-(- I did not want to see Allison leave - I really hope she does the Daughtry thing and blow past most of them in a year or so. 

Again, never discount the voting power of hundreds of thousands of teeny-boppers voting (again and again and again, etc) for Kris. He has HUGE appeal for that set. 

I'm sick to think of it - but he may make it ALL the way to the TOP. That would be a travesty IMHO, but I wouldn't want to bet against it. tptptptp

It really boils down to a popularity contest now...Voters are probably firmly entrenched with their favorites and actual weekly performances are interesting/entertaining but don't materially affect the outcome of the votes. The only dynamic is now where will Aliison's fans most likely align themselves next week? I'm thinking Kris.


----------



## MacDoc

Surely the rockers will go to Adam not Kris.


----------



## keebler27

well, i'm surprised Allison went. I thought Gokey was gone for sure.

I think Allison has the best chance at a record deal other than Adam of course. I think with a vocal coach, she'll be able to maximize her voice.

ah well, no reason to watch anymore. doh!

and i thought Paula Abdul's performance was 'ugh'. The song sounds like it might be good to workout too, but not live. Same with No Doubt - that's a curious reunion b/c I thought Stefani's solo album was solid. Not sure if the weirdness in bands is necessary anymore (i'm talking outfits). weird 

cheers,
keebler


----------



## screature

Well I was hoping against hope that Allison would stay but, not to gloat,  I called this a couple of weeks ago. She just doesn't have the voting demographic that Kris does, so I am not surprised by the result just disappointed.

No worries for her though, she is so young and talented she will have a long career ahead of her if she chooses to and works really hard.

Kris should go next week unless he pulls off an upset.


----------



## screature

keebler27 said:


> ...Same with No Doubt ...Not sure if the weirdness in bands is necessary anymore (i'm talking outfits). weird
> 
> cheers,
> keebler



That *is* No Doubt, anything less and they would disappoint their fans...


----------



## KC4

keebler27 said:


> and i thought Paula Abdul's performance was 'ugh'. The song sounds like it might be good to workout too, but not live. Same with No Doubt - that's a curious reunion b/c I thought Stefani's solo album was solid. Not sure if the weirdness in bands is necessary anymore (i'm talking outfits). weird
> 
> cheers,
> keebler


When I heard at the beginning o fthe show that Paula was going to perform, I groaned and thought - "Oh NOOOO, this is going to be another exercise in extreme embarrassment for her. When I saw the actual performance, I felt relieved - it wasn't great but not nearly as bad as I imagined. (That's the gift of very low expectations working for me) Her electronically modified vocals were at least partially canned - you can't get thrown about like that while singing without occasionally sounding like a rubber squeaky toy being pounced upon. 

And yeah, No Doubt's drummer! I know that's what to expect from that group....but for some reason I was imagining my late Dad's probable reactions/commentary to all that...
1. What IS this SH*T!?.. I'm not listening to this SH*T...
2. WTF's the matter with the drummer? 
3. Is THAT a boy or a GIRL? LOOKS like a GIRL!
4. Looks like he's been SUCKING ON A TAILPIPE AT 60 miles an hour! 
:lmao::lmao:aaaanyways...you get the drift....


----------



## ciaochiao

Sniper4u said:


> I had to pull this forward. If Matt hadn't been saved this list would be perfect. Lol.
> That's scary.


Hey S4U, could you please pick me a set of 6/49 numbers too?:lmao:
Very good predictions. Can you predict what will happen in the next one as well? I've given up on rational choices hitting the AI voting members. For next year, you should run an 'off line' betting thing-completely away from ehMac of course I'm sure there are a ton of legal/illegal betting sites exclusively for AI. But it would be fun to do it here, for a t-shirt or something like that, and you set the odds.
CC


----------



## MacDoc

...another one ....just watch.....don't comment....you'll see why 

YouTube - Gregg Pritchard - Nessun Dorma - Britains Got Talent 2009 Ep 5

another pleasanst surprise tho less ...startling....
YouTube - Shaun Smith - Singer - Britains Got Talent 2009 Ep 5


----------



## ciaochiao

*Wow!!*



MacDoc said:


> ...another one ....just watch.....don't comment....you'll see why
> 
> YouTube - Gregg Pritchard - Nessun Dorma - Britains Got Talent 2009 Ep 5
> 
> another pleasanst surprise tho less ...startling....
> YouTube - Shaun Smith - Singer - Britains Got Talent 2009 Ep 5


WOW!!!!!! The performance by Gregg pritchard simply stunned me, in several ways. Everyone MUST watch this. I shall not comment until others have seen it, but may pm you with my thoughts. Wow. Everyone really has to see AND hear this! Unbelievable!

AS for the other kid, hmmm, not so high on that one (hahahahahaaaa!) but he's pleasant enough and far better in ability than Kris Allen in AI. 

Thanks for sharing md!!
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Down to 3.

You know Gokey is a good entertainer - not a star in my view good voice and presence and flexible presentation.
His eyes are sparkling and he's pumped - nice to see.
I could see him doing this successfully - if he pulled this on Idol ...might sway a lot of voters.

YouTube - Baker Street - Gerry Rafferty with lyrics

Nice song choice for Adam by Simon - guess who he wants to win .... a little name dropping too :clap:

Got interrupted .... worth rewatching.

It's a horse race now.....


----------



## screature

Well, unlike the judges I didn't like Adam tonight. I felt his interpretation of the U2 song was way too forced and lacked subtlety. I actually found both performances rather shrill and didn't like the tone of his voice at all. He probably has enough moment going to carry him through to the final but if it was based on just tonight's performances I would put Danny and Kris through. 

Danny was solid as always, I preferred the Joe Cocker song though. But for me Kris was actually the standout of the night. He displayed great vocal range and his version of the Kanye West song was terrific, the performance of the night IMHO.

If Adam is a shoe in, as he probably is because of his track record, then it is a horse race between Danny and Kris. Again if it were up to only tonight I would say Kris should go through, but Danny has a huge following, remember he is the only one never to be in the bottom three, so I will stick with my original prediction that it will be an Adam and Danny final.

That being said it could be a shocker. We shall see.


----------



## MacDoc

I have problems with Adam being shrill as well and I do think it has something to do with the feed from the venue - feels clipping clipping somewhere along the line as the judges never seem to be aware of it and they have commented on others if they "over sing".

I think Adam does best when he has a big dynamic range in the songs which he did not so much tonight.

Show the power but restrain it.

I'd like to see him keep the rock down tho that's where he wants to be and it looks like where his voting strength is - the others might split votes on the balladeer aspect.

Will listen on a different channel at 11 - too many interruptions.

Kris second time around - that was well done...Randy was correct - for his zone - he nailed it.

Gokey second song boring for me.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Well...*

Well guys, i must disagree with both of you. I didn't like kris at all and his 2nd performance was actually really painful to my ears...those are MY ears. As for Danny, uh, no. I've never liked that Joe Cocker song, ever. I must admit that I still don't like it but I disliked it less with Danny's version. That's not saying much. As for Adam, I will admit that tonight's performances were not the best of his run but I also must say that his Aerosmith song was not his fault. I liked his vocals. It was the arrangement and backups that were absolutely horrid. For me, it was almost as if someone had paid the band and singers to deliberately mess up the backups. I think he's got an amazing range and I didn't catch his 1st performance but I still like his abilities overall. It's not just based on one night and to me, the one who has the ability to really make it big for a few years is Adam, then Allison. I realize she's not in the finals but she should be. She could have out performed both Danny and Kris tonight. That's IMHO. I'm going to agree that it will be an Adam and Danny final but then again, I thought Kris would have been out. i obviously don't understand the voters and as such, I have no idea as to who will be runner up. It will be really interesting to see what happens tomorrow night!!
CC


----------



## Sniper4u

Well no surprises last night. Adam was the best of the night with two strong performances. Danny was second with one strong performance and Kris is gone with no strong perfomances at all. It was a good show though. The judges picked the wrong songs for Danny and Kris which really wasn't very fair. Can't wait to see if there is a big upset tonight. I hope not. Adam and Danny to the finals.


----------



## screature

As I am oft to say, there is no accounting for taste, to each their own. We shall see who has the biggest voting fan base tonight.


----------



## Sniper4u

ciaochiao said:


> It's not just based on one night and to me, the one who has the ability to really make it big for a few years is Adam, then Allison. I realize she's not in the finals but she should be. She could have out performed both Danny and Kris tonight.
> CC


Although I think Adam is the best singer in the competition, he will be producing rock in his career and will probably never see the top the overall charts. He will without a doubt top the rock charts for years. Danny on the other hand is so main stream and is a true ballad singer and could with ease make it to the top of the charts just as Jordin Sparks did. Although Kris isn't my cup of tea I have no doubt he will make some decent songs and make a lot of money. He IMHO is not a chart topping star.


----------



## MacDoc

Fair assessment - tho I think Adam might decide to broaden his venue. Gokey I think can have a very strong following - good entertainer and he really projected it lat night.
He was relaxed and engaged and his eyes sparkled - great attitude.

I really wish Adam had done some Andrew Lloyd


----------



## KC4

I have to agree with CC - Adam's second performance was sabotaged by the poor balance/mixing on the back-up vocals and music. It was too busy and you had to strain at times to pick Adam's voice out of the melee.

On the other end of the commotion spectrum, I had to admire Kris for simply standing there with a mic and a guitar...nothing else. And I thought he did a decent job of it too. My teen (never one to sport a pack mentality or revoice a popular opinion) DOESN'T like Kris. She says he distorts his face terribly when he sings and he looks like he's in pain or has bad gas or something.:lmao:

On the other hand, she doesn't seem to mind Adam's typical and odd tongue protrusion he does.  Which is something that I always notice and have to chuckle at. 

Other chuckle with Adam last night - I saw Spock. Spock LIVES!

Who do I think SHOULD win? Adam, hands down.

Who do I think is going to be in the top two? Kris and Danny....with Kris coming out as winner. tptptptp


----------



## ciaochiao

*Aaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!*



KC4 said:


> I have to agree with CC - Adam's second performance was sabotaged by the poor balance/mixing on the back-up vocals and music. It was too busy and you had to strain at times to pick Adam's voice out of the melee.
> 
> On the other end of the commotion spectrum, I had to admire Kris for simply standing there with a mic and a guitar...nothing else. And I thought he did a decent job of it too. My teen (never one to sport a pack mentality or revoice a popular opinion) DOESN'T like Kris. She says he distorts his face terribly when he sings and he looks like he's in pain or has bad gas or something.:lmao:{/QUOTE]
> AHHH!! Spoken like a true future critic!! Good for the teen. I too, think he does the contorted face. He reminds me a bit of a monkey - not in a nasty way, just 'imp' looking.
> 
> 
> 
> KC4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, she doesn't seem to mind Adam's typical and odd tongue protrusion he does.  Which is something that I always notice and have to chuckle at.
> 
> Other chuckle with Adam last night - I saw Spock. Spock LIVES!{/QUOTE]
> 
> Well, yeah! And may he 'live long and prosper, naoo nano:lmao::lmao: Hey, what about the way he takes in air too close to the mic?
> 
> 
> 
> KC4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who do I think SHOULD win? Adam, hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> KC4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who do I think is going to be in the top two? Kris and Danny....with Kris coming out as winner. tptptptp
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FOR ONCE, I really hope you're wrong. if Lambert doesn't win, I'm seriously not watching AI again, except perhaps the tryouts. Does anyone remember the guy from last year who said he sounded like Paul Robson? He massacred the spiritual, 'let my people, go'. I laughed so hard I had to turn the tv off. i was still laughing the next day!!
> 
> Well, let's see what happens tonight........._suspenseful music with annoying sound of 'Psycho' violin 2ve slide being played....._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FOR ONCE, I really hope you're wrong. if Lambert doesn't win, I'm seriously not watching AI again, except perhaps the tryouts. Does anyone remember the guy from last year who said he sounded like Paul Robson? He massacred the spiritual, 'let my people, go'. I laughed so hard I had to turn the tv off. i was still laughing the next day!!
> 
> Well, let's see what happens tonight........._suspenseful music with annoying sound of 'Psycho' violin 2ve slide being played....._


I sincerely hope I am wrong too. I want Adam to win.


----------



## Sniper4u

You guys picked up the spock thing too.:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
I don't know who the back up singer for Adam was but I think they are fired.
Way off key and too loud. Adam did a good job of blocking them though. Only a few hours to go.


----------



## KC4

BTW - I find it interesting that the idols are starting to use the ear monitors now. 

I wonder why now? (I know why they use them)


----------



## MacDoc

I thought they used them before but the I think they have new ones.

••••

At this point it's been an enjoyable season and they all have careers ahead of them.

If Adam wins or not it's perhaps been one of THE best seasons and certainly Adam far and away the greatest potential as yet. :clap:

I just wish I would see more outside his rock genre. 

Wow only 1 million of 88 million separating the top 2 

Forgot to mention $140 million Idol has raised for the GIve Back campaign.
I'm not all that fond of Underwoods music but she is a fine ambassador for Idol.

Kinda fun the Idol desk is going to the Smithsonian.....really is a cultural phenom. Fox of all networks......who knew???!!!


----------



## Sniper4u

Wow ciaochiao you are so right about Jordin Sparks needing the studio. That was just terrible. I guess she is another Bobby Brown. Can only put out music inside a studio. :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## ciaochiao

*Thank you!*



Sniper4u said:


> Wow ciaochiao you are so right about Jordin Sparks needing the studio. That was just terrible. I guess she is another Bobby Brown. Can only put out music inside a studio. :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


I haven't enjoyed one performance tonight. I'm wondering why the extreme torture: assault to the ears and intelligence. And thank you, finally, someone else who agrees that her voice is purely 'airbrushed'. Melinda Doolittle should have won that season. That girl could sing anything. She just didn't have the 17 year old cutesie package. BleahhhhXX)
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*EWwwww*

This is the 1st live performance I've seen of Perry. Uh, ewwwwww. Just do the announcement and stop aurally assaulting the viewers, PLEASE. Thank you.
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Oh oh .......well - half the world is okay....

You know this year had such talent I think the previous artists being showcased are upstaged. 
Sparks never a fav for me anyways.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Aaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!*

YES!! IT'S A HANDS DOWN WINNER! OMG! Danny should have been there. I have no idea why kris is there. NONe. Nun. Nyet, nada, nothing. 

Thank goodness someone who should have been there is. Finally.
CC


----------



## Sniper4u

Did you hear what Ryan said at the beginning. There was only 1 million votes between 1st and 2nd place. This is turning into a nightmare. Could be the biggest upset of all times next week. I picked Adam to win it all so I'm not that upset that Danny is gone, but I think something very fishy smelly is starting to occur. Don't mind me just having a bad day after I found out the Sling app is only WiFi. Yeah like I would buy that. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## MacDoc

I think Gokey gone favours Adam but there could be an anti-Adam cadre lurking out there.

I think Adam needs another ballad - he's got the rockers...he needs the softer music crowd to win. He needs a Gokey feel song....maybe HE could do Baker Street. :clap:


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> This is the 1st live performance I've seen of Perry. Uh, ewwwwww. Just do the announcement and stop aurally assaulting the viewers, PLEASE. Thank you.
> CC


Perry was AWFUL! Even the teen commented that Perry's buttocks were partly exposed....sorry, we really didn't want to see that.....and the Adam plug was offensive to me even though I want him to win too.


----------



## KC4

MacDoc said:


> Oh oh .......well - half the world is okay....
> 
> You know this year had such talent I think the previous artists being showcased are upstaged.
> Sparks never a fav for me anyways.


Agreed, most of these previous artists pale against this year's finalists. Sparks was embarrassingly bad but at least she wasn't in-bare-ass-ingly bad, like Perry

Sparks' lyrics to her new masthead song are probably the lamest I've heard in a long time. Whomever writes for her should change careers.


----------



## KC4

ciaochiao said:


> YES!! IT'S A HANDS DOWN WINNER! OMG! Danny should have been there. I have no idea why kris is there. NONe. Nun. Nyet, nada, nothing.
> 
> Thank goodness someone who should have been there is. Finally.
> CC


I'm SO glad I was wrong about Adam going tonight....

Kris is there because he is young and cute and very much appeals to the tween and teen demographic that will vote and vote and vote and vote until their fingers bleed and then vote some more until the time runs out. 


I think Danny has an excellent career in music in his future.....looking forward to seeing where and how he resurfaces (as well as Alison)


----------



## screature

Well I am going to go against the grain here. I'm not surprised at all that Kris made it albeit I thought that the record of Danny having never been in the bottom three made him more likely to be going into the finals. 

Some people here seem to have somewhat of a... well, "hate on" for Kris and quite frankly I don't know why. The kid is talented. He sings well, is a multi-instrumentalist, makes smart choices as far as song selection goes and has displayed creativity (artistry) in a number of his song interpretations. Add to this that he is simply a humble nice guy and there are plenty of reasons to vote for him. 

He wasn't my favourite choice to be put into the top 12 at the beginning either but it is a long competition and he has proven himself. He has obviously broadened his fan base out beyond the teen and tween demographic to have beaten out Danny so I don't think the female teenie bopper vote is the only thing putting him through now.

So what if he makes some facial contortions when he sings, Adam's protruding tongue is more distracting to me. I'm not in the Adam can do no wrong camp, he has had some good, even great, performances no doubt. But he has also displayed a rather shrill side to his voice and quite frankly at times his "power" is misplaced (bringing it on more for show than for artistic reasons) and at times is bordering on screaming and becomes tiresome.

I certainly feel he has no greater potential than either Carrie Underwood or Kelly Clarkson in terms of popular appeal. As far as artistry is concerned, well yes, but only time will really tell.

On another front regarding Kate Perry's performance, I have no trouble with the way she dressed and the flamboyance of the production, that is who she is. However I take exception, not even so much with her, but the Idol producers who allowed her to wear the "Adam Lambert" cape. That was completely inappropriate. The judges can pick their favourites and have a platform to do it, that is their job and is understood. It is *not* the place of a guest performer to do that and the producers should have made that clear to her and insisted that she not wear the cape. It was just wrong.

As far as Danny is concerned, no worries for him he wasn't going to win anyway, and he is obviously going to have a career if he wants it and works hard.

As for next week, an upset could be in the making. Kris seems to be gaining steam and Adam may have peaked too early, these things do happen (all one has to do is look at the world of sports to know this is true). I no longer think Adam is the shoe in he was (against Danny I feel he would still win). Now it is all going to come down to the performances on the night and that is a great thing, makes it a real competition and not a cake walk or a coronation.

Personally, I don't really care that much who wins as far as emotional attachment goes, as neither of them is my personal favourite (Alison was my girl :-( ) I just want to see a good show where it is too close to call and you have no idea how it is going to turn out. Now *that* would be entertainment.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Agree and disagree*

Hi Everyone:

Hi Screature!! Long time no see!! Hope you're well. I was hoping you'd post. You're somewhat on the 'other side' in this year's reviews of AI and that is needed

KC4!! Your Honorableness, I never, ever hope you're wrong (except in your WAI thread, because you're just so far ahead in the scores, ) but I too, am really glad you're wrong about Adam. I'm shocked about kris, to be honest. I don't know how you guys got the Kris thing so right. And yes, he does have that 'tween-teen vote. Text and call in - both free there and apparently, there's a way for other countries to 'look as though' they're part of the indigenous voting public. I don't know how, and it doesn't matter.

i too, thought the Perry cape was not appropriate. My 'Ewwwwwww' comment wasn't about her appearance. I don't care about that. Mine was her voice. I was writing while listening to her and it was just really, really painful. But then again, so was Sparks. i thought Kevin Bacon was going to perform. The best performance of the evening was actually Danny's Cocker song. I am sorry to see him go. And I'm with you on this one for sure Screature, Allison was my absolute pick for finals. I wanted an Adam Allison final.

I don't hate Kris. He simply doesn't appeal to my aural senses in any way. Even when I don't look at him and close my eyes. This is how I've always viewed all performances at some point. I don't look, I don't get seduced by their choreography, background art, costume choice, etc. I just listen. Yes, Adam can be very 'shrill' but then I think of Tyler, Jagger, Bowie, and their deliberate exaggerations and somewhat understand. I don't like Josh Groban either but there's no denying the guy has a decent voice. But an entire song by Groban is truly, not something i can do with ease. I've never wanted to turn Adam off. I NEVER wanted to turn Allison off. I hope someone snaps her up NOW. I hope that her getting off the show last time gave her a leg up in the industry now.

I think that Danny will make a recording very soon. As for being greater competition for Adam, I will agree with that. To me, a final with Danny and Adam might have been a more difficult final. For me, Kris will have to perform in a completely different style to beat out Adam.

When Perry first donned the cape, I thought the next 'layer' would have Danny, then something else, Kris. I believe that she did that not for the judges but for the sexual orientation thing because Perry is supposed to be gay as well. i don't know and I don't care about orientation. I hope it really doesn't come down to 'is he gay'. That would be the most disappointing criterion the public could use.

I too, shall be watching with great interest, next week's performances. We shall see (to quote a few of the venerable members in this forum)
CC


----------



## sharonmac09

*breaking news*

Simon's leaving after this season? IMHO AI is in deep poop if that is the case.

An American Idol Without Simon Cowell? : LimeLife


----------



## MacDoc

I think Randy is a good anchor and they just need to find someone slightly ascerbic for the Simon role.

Piers Morgan










BBC NEWS | UK | Profile: Piers Morgan


----------



## ciaochiao

*Good start*

Well, Adam and Kris both had a great start. Kris' performance tonight was the ONLY performance I've enjoyed from him through the entire season. he did the right thing by chosing 'Ain't No Sunshine. Same with Adam and Mad World. I wonder what's next.
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*Simply stunning*

Wow, THAT was an incredible, stunning, superb, and awesome performance from lambert. I had no idea he would be able to pull of an R and B song with that much credibility. Kudos to him. He is simply amazing. Never ceases to surprise me.
CC


----------



## ciaochiao

*the song*

I didn't like the last song at all, from either of them. So based on the performances tonight, i would say that they are 2/2 overall however, there still is no doubt in my mind that Lambert is the best contestant Idol has ever had. Admittedly, kris has earned my respect and support but not my final vote.
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Adam's first will haunt me again for a week.... as it did the first time around...both variations were stunning.

I think Simon got it.....Adam has the potential for a world star.

Not sure tonight swayed many

I did like Kris' first song but he's a small venue artist and Adam just owns ANY stage he's on. Madonna theatricality with young Elvis enthusiasm and passion.

You know I'd love to see him do some of the better Elvis.

I think one of his strengths is a glitter of humour under the theatre.


----------



## iLabmAn

I honestly don't get what you see in Adam Lambert.


----------



## Sniper4u

Now I know why Danny left last week. The show wanted the best chance for Adam to win. Wow Adams version of A Change is Gonna Come was as good as Al Greens version. These are the only two people I have heard able to sing in such a wide range for that song. I can't believe I had to sit through 3 more songs by Kris. AAAAhhhhgggg. I hope that last song wasn't the title winners song for this year. It was terrible.


----------



## mrjimmy

That last song was terrible. Completely unmelodic. Like a self help book sung at at a Karaoke bar.

I have to say, in the last five years of watching Idol, Adam stands head and shoulders above the rest.

Let the battle of the Christian versus the homosexual begin! Sadly, in my opinion that's what it will come down to in that great land to the south of us...


----------



## screature

I think it was so close tonight as far as performances go that I am going to go out on a limb and call an upset. I think Kris may win. He beat Adam last week and Kris had his best night yet.

I HATED the "Idol" song, just God awful. The other two performances were great by both of them. 

They are very different performers, I don't agree with MacDoc that Kris is only a small stage performer. I still find Adam too theatrical for my taste and personally would not listen to his music, not my cup of tea, I prefer rootsier stuff (that's why Alison was my girl) so in that regard I actually prefer Kris' style.

At any rate we shall see, but aside from the "Idol" song, it was a great final. Kudos to them both.


----------



## screature

Sniper4u said:


> Now I know why Danny left last week. The show wanted the best chance for Adam to win. Wow Adams version of A Change is Gonna Come was as good as Al Greens version. These are the only two people I have heard able to sing in such a wide range for that song. I can't believe I had to sit through 3 more songs by Kris. AAAAhhhhgggg. I hope that last song wasn't the title winners song for this year. It was terrible.


Sniper your bias is showing and that is fine. But Kris was very good tonight and I think you may be surprised with the result.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Black and white*



mrjimmy said:


> That last song was terrible. Completely unmelodic. Like a self help book sung at at a Karaoke bar.
> 
> I have to say, in the last five years of watching Idol, Adam stands head and shoulders above the rest.
> 
> Let the battle of the Christian versus the homosexual begin! Sadly, in my opinion that's what it will come down to in that great land to the south of us...


Well, i think we all agree that the last song was just a mess. Not the fault of the singers, but shame on the producers for allowing one of the judges to showcase just as they did with Abdul. On the other hand, I suppose they wanted to prove that these judges have a reason to be there. I'd like to see Randy Jackson perform. I've never seen/heard him. The comment about self-help book is priceless!! 

I would have to completely agree with you about Adam. I've seen some good performers on AI but he truly takes the top spot. He's incredibly talented and NOT all about screaming. His intonation is about 98% and his facility is incredible. What is sad and I hope not true, is the delineation you've made about the Christian and gay guy. These things shouldn't factor in at all. Jordan Sparks won on those grounds. She was overtly anti-abortion and that's her right but it shouldn't have been paraded in the media as a strength. As for being gay, many of the most talented individuals in the world ALSO happen to be gay. This shouldn't have any bearing whatsoever on the decision. I hope it's not that black and white. I hope there's a huge green area in between there.
CC


----------



## screature

mrjimmy said:


> That last song was terrible. Completely unmelodic. Like a self help book sung at at a Karaoke bar.
> 
> I have to say, in the last five years of watching Idol, Adam stands head and shoulders above the rest.
> 
> Let the battle of the Christian versus the homosexual begin! Sadly, in my opinion that's what it will come down to in that great land to the south of us...


Really... there aren't any Christian homosexuals...


----------



## ciaochiao

*Agreed*

Screature, i would have to completely agree with you on almost everything except that I don't think it's going to be Kris and I also don't think Adam is overly theatrical. I completely agree however, that they both did good jobs of the other songs. That kara song was well, as everyone says, horrid. It was so bad that even Allison and Danny couldn't have done anything good with it. I'd like to have heard Allison sing it though since I also loved her. We'll see what happens tomorrow! I wish I could just fastforward to the final results rather than have to sit through Carrie Underwood or whomever else it is that they have torturing us tomorrow nite!
CC


----------



## Sniper4u

screature said:


> Sniper your bias is showing and that is fine. But Kris was very good tonight and I think you may be surprised with the result.


My bias! :lmao: The only way Kris can win is by getting the anti homosexual vote. It's not even close between the two of them. Kriss' first song was very well done but I need your headphones to figure out how you liked his version of Marvin Gaye. :lmao: We won't even count the last song because it was just a terrible song but still done better by Adam. Adams version of Sam Cooke was amazing. I wouldn't have any problem if Danny or even Allison had won. Danny gave far more superior performance over Kris and Allison was gaining a lot of steam and was sounding really good. What the judges say is true. Adam is the best singer ever to be on AI period.


----------



## mrjimmy

ciaochiao said:


> Well, i think we all agree that the last song was just a mess. Not the fault of the singers, but shame on the producers for allowing one of the judges to showcase just as they did with Abdul. On the other hand, I suppose they wanted to prove that these judges have a reason to be there. I'd like to see Randy Jackson perform. I've never seen/heard him. The comment about self-help book is priceless!!
> 
> I would have to completely agree with you about Adam. I've seen some good performers on AI but he truly takes the top spot. He's incredibly talented and NOT all about screaming. His intonation is about 98% and his facility is incredible. What is sad and I hope not true, is the delineation you've made about the Christian and gay guy. These things shouldn't factor in at all. Jordan Sparks won on those grounds. She was overtly anti-abortion and that's her right but it shouldn't have been paraded in the media as a strength. As for being gay, many of the most talented individuals in the world ALSO happen to be gay. This shouldn't have any bearing whatsoever on the decision. I hope it's not that black and white. I hope there's a huge green area in between there.
> CC


I totally agree that it shouldn't make any difference but it will. Of course talent and sexuality have nothing to do with one another. But sadly, I believe it will be that black and white. They don't want grey. Grey demands thought. They just want their beliefs upheld. 

Fingers crossed for the correct decision.


----------



## ehMax

I'm a Christian voting for the gay guy!  :clap: 

Adam is awesome. The guy is so talented. American Idol I never watched much, but its AMAZING with the new 5.1 surround setup. 

It's funny that was mentioned, when Kris sang at the end, I was thinking the exact same thing. The venue looked like it was to big for him. 

Over the years, I have always noticed that with good artists. They have a way of making big venues seem really tiny. The not so good ones seem like they are a spec in a giant fishbowl.

Seeing Davie Bowie at the Molson Amp.... to me seemed like he was performing in a tiny, tiny club. 

U2 can make a 100,000 seat stadium seem like a small arena. 

Adam seemed to make the venue seem small to me too. Its a strange phenomenon to me.


----------



## G-Mo

Adam is, and has been all season, absolute garbage! He's a theatrical musical performer at best... Is "We Will Rock You" hiring?


----------



## ciaochiao

*Different strokes*

Well G-Mo, we'd like to know what sound system, earphones, or show you're watching

in this thread, most agree that all finalists have their undeniable strengths. As a classicla musician, i am simply awestruck by Adam lambert's ability to adhere to that all so important but not well understood concept of 'intonation'. more than that, no other performer over the past 5 years has had the vocal facility displayed by Adam. Allison, voted off a few shows back, was Adam's only true musical competition. Kris has never been my fave but he has done some artistic and emotional performances this season. Having said that, I too am a Buddhist/Christian voting for the gay guy!!:clap:

None of the performers on AI or anywhere else for that matter, are everyone's cup of tea. The overasll package, as screature pointed out, is and should be the bottom line. Adam was very smart tonight. not only did he demonstrate his abilities under very, very subdued conditions, but pulled of an R/B song with absolute credibility. I was both proud, impressed, and elated. Let's see what happens tomorrow night. After they torture us for a couple of hours before announcing the winner, i'm sure i'll be seeing everyone's strong opinions pour in to this thread. 

MAY THE BEST PERFORMER WIN!! There is a lot of 'green' area. Black and white issues will not have the sway vote as it has in years before.
CC


----------



## MacDoc

> I honestly don't get what you see in Adam Lambert.


Same thing Simon does and the rest of the judges 

You do know Simon gave Adam the first ever standing ovation he's ever given to anyone.
Certainly the finest performance on Idol which Simon recognized as did the rest of the world the next day including the guy that created the version.

I'm not sure what other cred is there but your opinion isn't just out of sync with me.

'Mad World' Re-Arranger Praises Adam Lambert - ABC News

It's shame the original performance seems unavailable and the studio version does not catch the unfolding excitement with the crowd.


----------



## Sniper4u

MacDoc said:


> It's shame the original performance seems unavailable and the studio version does not catch the unfolding excitement with the crowd.


They're all on the AI website. Here you go MacDoc.

Adam Lambert: "Mad World" - Performances - American Idol


----------



## KC4

mrjimmy said:


> That last song was terrible. Completely unmelodic. Like a self help book sung at at a Karaoke bar.


:lmao::lmao::lmao::clap::clap:
Couldn't put it any better, so I'll just applaud your aptly hilarious summary of that last "song" Mr. jimmy. Even Kara looked "pained" through it - I think she even realized that it flopped. 
But hey, isn't that the real test of a good "artist/musician'? To take a crappy song and make it sound OK? 

I think performance wise, it's a draw tonight.

A thought just occurred to me - it being aired on a FAUX (FOX) channel, do you think they would be trying to spin the votes to their typically extreme right (by what they choose to show/not show?) I dunno. 

I think Adam should win, I want him to win, but think Kris is going to win. It actually might be the best thing for Adam if he didn't win, therefore perhaps getting more control over his future. Once you win AI - I think you're signed on to do things their way for at least a defined period (I think) . 

That was a bit of a surprising thing that Adam did near the end, gesturing towards Kris, saying, "This guy!" or something like that, then Kris did the same thing in return to Adam. I wonder what that was all about? Maybe they both realize it would be better to come in runner up?


----------



## MacDoc

Thanks - was looking for a Youtube version....Idol getting very gnarly about allowing the orginal video anywhere and even the one you linked to was missing the judges reaction - 

I think that first version with the crowd was magic - there is a delicacy in his voice missing in the studio version and even in the reprise tonight which I still enjoyed immensely.

I really wish we had seen a Lloyd Weber night 

Personally I think Adam is wasted on rock. Possibility he might get a vote backlash from "great expectations". Don't think it matters to his career - he is clearly launched.


----------



## sarah11918

sharonmac09 said:


> Simon's leaving after this season? IMHO AI is in deep poop if that is the case.
> 
> An American Idol Without Simon Cowell? : LimeLife


I'd be happy to see the entire lot of judges replaced, for different reasons.

Paula and Randy have little to contribute in the way of specific, meaningful feedback. They just seem to keep repeating the same phrases over and over again. I do like that Randy has the guts to give negative feedback, and is always respectful/apologetic about it, but neither one of them have comments that are what I'd really care about: analysis from those in the biz.

Kara doesn't seem to be fitting in very well, and I think in an attempt to be feisty for the camera has come off looking extremely arrogant. (Like when she sang back at one contestant's audition, or when she brings up the fact that she's a successful artist and Simon isn't.) I don't get the impression that she really is necessarily like this, but she's just done a few things that seem to be what she thinks she should be doing as a judge, but ends up looking like it's more about her than the contestant.

Simon *is* often overly blunt for the shock value, which can get a bit much, but the worst thing is that the audience and other judges have made it so that he can't even get his words out. All he has to say is, "Not as good as last week, but ..." and the audience is booing over him, the other judges are screaming disagreeing and we might never hear what he actually wanted to say. You'll notice that Simon may roll his eyes and make funny faces a lot while other judges are speaking, but he very rarely interrupts or talks over them the way they do to him. He provides decent feedback, but of course, from his perspective as an exec and not an artist. This is where the other judges fail miserably - the other 3 are actually musicians and yet so rarely give thoughtful musical/artistic comments. ("Pitchy" and "making it your own" certainly don't count.)

It's just a really dysfunctional team where they've all become caricatures of themselves. That's why I much prefer Canadian Idol. It started out of course that they were trying to imitate the personalities, but instead, the 4 have kind of converged into 4 analytical voices. Sass is in no way the "soft, encouraging" judge like Paula is, and Jake can often be as biting as Zack with the comments. When I hear the Canadian Idol judges critique a performance, I feel like I've learned something from someone who knows more than I do.


----------



## mrjimmy

ehMax said:


> I'm a Christian voting for the gay guy!  :clap:





ciaochiao said:


> I too am a Buddhist/Christian voting for the gay guy!!


I'm a Christian also, just not the fervent bordering on born again variety. The variety that you tend to associate with anyone who proclaims "I'm a Christian" as a way of introducing themselves. 

The tolerance level of these folks for un-Christian like activities I think is fairly low to nonexistent.

And now back to the music!


----------



## mrjimmy

KC4 said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao::clap::clap:
> Couldn't put it any better, so I'll just applaud your aptly hilarious summary of that last "song" Mr. jimmy.


Thanks KC4!

It was all I could think of as I sat and listened to that dreck.


----------



## smellybook

*America has a black president and will have a gay idol*

:


----------



## screature

Sniper4u said:


> My bias! :lmao: The only way Kris can win is by getting the anti homosexual vote. It's not even close between the two of them. Kriss' first song was very well done but I need your headphones to figure out how you liked his version of Marvin Gaye. :lmao: We won't even count the last song because it was just a terrible song but still done better by Adam. Adams version of Sam Cooke was amazing. I wouldn't have any problem if Danny or even Allison had won. Danny gave far more superior performance over Kris and Allison was gaining a lot of steam and was sounding really good. What the judges say is true. Adam is the best singer ever to be on AI period.


To each their and everyone is entitled to their opinion, but I certainly don't agree. Taste is a funny thing it is very personal, one man's feast is another man's famine.


----------



## KC4

Itunes edits Perry's "Glambert" cape...
Katy Perry's Adam Lambert Cape Edited Out Of "American Idol" For iTunes


----------



## screature

KC4 said:


> Itunes edits Perry's "Glambert" cape...
> Katy Perry's Adam Lambert Cape Edited Out Of "American Idol" For iTunes


That is too funny and ridiculous. Talk about closing the barn door after the cow has gotten out. 

This is just Fox covering up for *their* blunder. Kate shouldn't have worn the cap yes, but the bigger blunder was with the producers at Fox for letting her. And even is she somehow bamboozled them by sneaking it on just before coming on stage, the director should have ordered to switch to another camera when it became apparent what she was doing. Really lame one way or the other at Fox.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yup*



screature said:


> That is too funny and ridiculous. Talk about closing the barn door after the cow has gotten out.
> 
> This is just Fox covering up for *their* blunder. Kate shouldn't have worn the cap yes, but the bigger blunder was with the producers at Fox for letting her. And even is she show how bamboozled them by sneaking it on just before coming on stage, the director should have ordered to switch to another camera when it became apparent what she was doing. Really lame one way or the other at Fox.


Even though i'm a die-hard lambert fan, I completely agree: Perry should NOT have worn a cape with his name on it. I said that immediately following the show in my post. But I honestly thought she'd peel off that cape and Danny, then Kris' names would be on subsequent capes. i'll bet even Lambert isn't pleased because that move actually could hurt him more than help. We'll see what happens tonight. I didn't care too much for kris' version of 'What's Going On' because i love that song. But i have to say, I'd buy his recording of 'ain't no sunshine'. He really does do a fantastic job with that song. As for Lambert, I really, really hope he does a bit more R/B. i was stunned that he could pull it off. Good for him. good for both of them. Kris really was the pepto contestant this year. I miss ALLISON!!:-(
CC


----------



## MacDoc

*Suggest we not be spoilers on the final results for our time shifted Western viewers*

.....general comments about the program tonight should be fine.

The recap of the judges was funny.

Oooh Adam has big time Elvis look...:clap: 
Damn it's hot in the house - still 26 out...pant pant....

Sound is better on the CTV feed...


----------



## ciaochiao

*Agreed*



MacDoc said:


> *Suggest we not be spoilers on the final results for our time shifted Western viewers*
> 
> .....general comments about the program tonight should be fine.
> 
> The recap of the judges was funny.
> 
> Oooh Adam has big time Elvis look...:clap:
> Damn it's hot in the house - still 26 out...pant pant....
> 
> Sound is better on the CTV feed...


Ok MD. I shall observe this as it is a good idea! Nice to see Scott and Allison again! I'd almost forgotten about a few of them - thankfully! like uh, megan? What's the one guy got around his neck there? Soap on a rope? I wonder how Scott is doing? I wonder how Allison is doing? I wonder how many offers she's had thus far? she sure deserved it. Remember J Bixby from Cdn Idol? He apparently has a new album out and Allison is far better than he, imho. OK. No spoilers. Can I say that I still don't think David cook can sing?? Archuletta has a far more beautiful voice. Cook needs some lessons in intonation. Wait, my dogs are howling......


----------



## MacDoc

I think all is fair game for comment except the results....

The Lil Queen Lativa was okay.....first medley sucked....

I'm not much on David Cook


----------



## Sniper4u

Wow I like the feel of David Cooks song. If Lil had performed like that during the competition she would have won. Good job by her. No spoiler for the west.


----------



## G-Mo

MacDoc said:


> *Suggest we not be spoilers on the final results for our time shifted Western viewers*
> 
> .....general comments about the program tonight should be fine.
> 
> The recap of the judges was funny.
> 
> Oooh Adam has big time Elvis look...:clap:
> Damn it's hot in the house - still 26 out...pant pant....
> 
> Sound is better on the CTV feed...


Isn't it "live"?


----------



## MacDoc

Not out west....


----------



## ciaochiao

*not so much torture!*

Hmmm, well, I'm impressed. This year I've actually enjoyed almost all the performances. I like the kris/keith song. i liked the latifah/rounds duo. I really liked the Jason/everyone else medley. Huh. They finally stopped torturing us while we anxiously await the final results!

Uh, yes it is 'live' but time zones are still observed. If you take a look online, you'll find AI starting about 3 hours later in the 'far' west. I don't know if the west gets time shifting to the east, the way we in the east are able to. But there are those of us, such as myself up until 2 months ago, who had nothing. no cable, no satellite, nada. I missed time shifting the most. 

BLEAAAACHHHHHH Meagan. Ucky. I'll just wait for them to showcase Allison and Alexis. Oh, Fergie. Allison looks simply awesome tonight. She is amazing - Allison, not Fergie. Actually Allison is better than Fergie. But alas, Fergie is married to Josh Duhamel - THAT is Fergie's coup d'etat. Oh!! The Black Eyed Peas! OK, I hope they do well. i've always liked them.....


----------



## MacDoc

Hey Kara can really sing....cute bikini girl too......prefer the original equipment on her tho 

Alison - what was that??? wrong song - never let her voice loose....

Good song choice for Gokey :clap: Terrific duet - highlight of the show so far


----------



## ciaochiao

*She can!*

Yup, Kara can definitely sing. She demonstrated that in the 1st two weeks. Oddly, I was talking to one of my kids during BG's performance - she really IS bad and she's not pretty AT ALL, anyway, suddenly, something made me turn around and focus on the tv again-it was because kara came up and took over the song-thank God. And yeah, Kara is WAYYYY better looking. Equipment on Kara is HER OWN.

WOW, that was a great performance by Ritchie/Gokey. i'd ALMOST forgotten how much I ADORE Lionel Ritchie. He's looking good as well. Sounds and looks good. Boy, Danny got to perform with a legend.

I always liked that Lauper song but Cyndi uh, maybe should stick to playing. I didn't think Allison did badly. in fact, I was going to say that Allison is a great musician because she can duet with anyone. Bet she could duet with meagan and make meagan sound passable! I liked the acoustic effects on the Lauper song. i've got to admit yes, they did a good job with Idol's finale this year. Last year's almost killed me, oh wait, i didn't watch it! Well, I guess we're all still sitting here biting nails. 

Oh, what did anyone think of Fergie and the BEPs? Ummm, me no likee. But my kids thought it was good. So again, what do I know about that form of music?
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Just the wrong song for Alison......

Oh great look and song for Adam to lead in KISS. :clap:

What a dream for Adam.......now we see some dynamic range....theatre rock....that was fun.


----------



## Sniper4u

Wow didn't Adam look like he belonged there as the front man for Kiss. It looked and sounded like a complete group.


----------



## iLabmAn

I was utterly appalled after watching Idol tonight. 

Granted, it's 9:23pm and there's more to go. I used to sit with the children to enjoy this competition, but tonight did it for me. The "celebrity" acts were so amateurish and sexual. Plus, WTF was with Kara singing at the "Bikini Girl"? That was low-brow at its best and then tearing off her dress to reveal her own bikini?


----------



## MacDoc

Grab the channel changer this is Idol. 

Sex drugs and rock n roll....

PBS is also on.....or better Pirates of the Carib onABC

••••

Carlos Sanata has milked that little riff sequence for what 3 decades now......never does much for me....
Always fine him repetitious...


----------



## Sniper4u

Danny's singing really well tonight. It was good to hear Lionel got his voice back after his operation. It took a long time though.


----------



## MacDoc

Forgot about that.
Nice Fusion Hybrids for the final two.....

a little country break tho it's a bit more Appalachian than most - more tolerable.....\ not my cuppa tho nice to see Steve Martin...did not know he did music.


----------



## Sniper4u

iLabmAn said:


> I was utterly appalled after watching Idol tonight.
> 
> Granted, it's 9:23pm and there's more to go. I used to sit with the children to enjoy this competition, but tonight did it for me. The "celebrity" acts were so amateurish and sexual. Plus, WTF was with Kara singing at the "Bikini Girl"? That was low-brow at its best and then tearing off her dress to reveal her own bikini?


Did you not hear what she said after she did it. They paid big money to her charity for doing it. Have you never been to a beach in your life. Wow.


----------



## MacDoc

owwww Rod Stewart......too soon old....

damn Tatiana CAN sing.....hell a capella in that theatre....


----------



## sharonmac09

OMG OMG I can't believe that Adam performed with KISS! That was so AWESOME. :clap:
:clap::clap: I attended a KISS concert in TO in Maple Leaf Gardens back in the early 80s. 
Before we went thru the gates, we were patted down for contraband. Nevertheless the air was thick with weed smoke. Booze was flowing. We had a wild night. It was a night I would never forget. Did any of you ever attend a rock concert?


----------



## groovetube

I can't stand that waste of time show, but I was just flipping channels a minute ago, and caught what I thought was the best moment I've seen on that show.


Man I thought they were gonna drag her on her heels off that stage.


----------



## MacDoc

Poor Kris.....a candle in the wind against Adam and Queen still good grace and good fun.

Adam TOTALLY in his element.....damn he had the Elvis look in profile.

















unreal similar look


----------



## ciaochiao

*Stupefied*

Well, this is the best AI finale I have ever, ever seen. Biased I am, they were almost all from the 80s. Every performance -almost, has been incredible!! Kiss, Stewart, Ritchie, QUEEN????? This has been amazing. I am SO glad I tuned in this season. OK, they're going to announce and i'm signing off til the west is done!
CC


----------



## MacDoc

mums the word......


----------



## G-Mo

The better man won, IMHO...


----------



## G-Mo

MacDoc said:


> Not out west....


My cousin just MSN'd me from Vancouver and she just watched the whole show live same time as me...


----------



## screature

Great, great show tonight. The finales keep getting better and better. Terrific fun!!

I personally think the Alison and Cindy Lauper duet was beautiful. I agree with Mac Doc though that it didn't let her let loose but it was a wonderful version nonetheless in my and my wife's HO.

Too bad either one of them has to lose. No worries though, they both have great careers ahead of them.


----------



## MacDoc

Y'know Adam might even be better off from a career standpoint not having to comply with all the Idol duties.

Even Kris knew.


----------



## KC4

Blargh...checking in from the west.....XX)


----------



## ciaochiao

*in a nutshell*



KC4 said:


> Blargh...checking in from the west.....XX)


you said it better than I could have. total farce and completely wrong-as usual. The acts leading into the results were fabulous. That's about it. Well, I'll be looking for Lambert's 1st single. it will have the same impact and success as did Daughtry, neither of whom require studio airbrushing. Another year, another flop choice. i felt the same with the dance finals last night although at least Shawn johnson demonstrated why she is an olympic gold medalist. Gilles Marini and Cheryl Burke were still the better dancers. You lived in the US for a while, how do you explain this type of en masse stupidity? Good bye AI. hope your 2009 tryouts are as hilarious as last year, then you'll at least have some creds as a comedy. tptptptptptptptptptptptp
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Did anyone notice how subdued and confused the audience reaction was.....

Here is a guy that went out on a limb yesterday and called it.....



> *Kris Allen will win "American Idol" in a shocker*
> 
> Posted by Mark Bialczak/The Post-Standard *May 20, 2009 9:14AM*
> Categories: American Idol
> 
> Frank Micelotta/AP Photo,Fox Tonight America finds out if Kris Allen or Adam Lambert will be "American Idol" champion.
> 
> Yes indeed, Adam Lambert blew away Kris Allen in round three of "American Idol" on Tuesday night. Lambert filled the big hall with his soaring voice. Allen's version of Kara DioGuardi's "No Boundaries" ... Not so much. It sounded like a transistor radio vs. a BOSE wave radio.
> 
> *Yet I'm still predicting that Kris Allen will win the title when Ryan Seacrest announces the
> "American Idol" for season eight.*
> 
> Not because he had a better body of work throughout the season. Allen and Lambert were both very solid for many, many weeks now.
> 
> Not because some portions of America may prefer Allen's middle-America look compared to Lambert's flashy Hollywood appearance.
> 
> Contrary to the what the four judges proclaimed, I think Allen beat Lambert in two of the three rounds on Tuesday night. And that earned him my vote.
> 
> Simon Cowell told the world that he thought Allen won round one with his voice-and-piano rendition of Bill Withers' "Ain't No Sunshine." I agree that he topped Lambert's take on Tears for Fears' "Mad World" in this contestants' choice round.
> 
> Cowell, then, proclaimed Lambert the champion after he and Allen sang the songs chosen for them by "AI" creator Simon Fuller. In fact, Randy Jackson, Paula Abdul and DioGuardi all seemed to think Lambert's version of Sam Cooke's classic "A Change Is Gonna Come" was better than Allen's voice-and-guitar work on Marvin Gaye's "What's Going On?"
> 
> Not so, I say.
> 
> The judges criticized Allen for turning into a ballad instead of going for something big.
> 
> Come on, now. Allen made it a passionate ballad. And Lambert's delivery was big, certainly, but kind of shrill and not so soulful.
> 
> So that makes it two-for-one in Allen's favor.
> 
> Both singers, by the way, will continue to have a post-Idol following. They've got the goods. The pressure of the final round didn't seem to faze either one. Bravo. Good season.
> 
> Here's a youtube clip of Allen singing "Ain't No Sunshine" the first time around this season.


Kris Allen will win "American Idol" in a shocker - Listen Up Blog on syracuse.com


----------



## screature

Someone a little closer to home "went out on a limb" and called it here too. Namely me. 




screature said:


> I think it was so close tonight as far as performances go that I am going to go out on a limb and call an upset. I think Kris may win. He beat Adam last week and Kris had his best night yet...


----------



## ciaochiao

*You did*



screature said:


> Someone a little closer to home "went out on a limb" and called it here too. Namely me.


You did Screature. You and KC4. Both of you, so right but I wanted you both to be SO WRONG!! I know that you actually enjoyed kris' performances Screature, but I'm still a Lambert fan. Nonetheless, I know that AI has consistently chosen the wrong person for the wrong reasons. The finale show was good though, very, very entertaining and exciting. The best I've ever seen. So at least this year brought that and the existence of Lambert into being. kudos to you and KC4. maybe they can replace Cowell with one of you guys - or both!
CC


----------



## screature

ciaochiao said:


> you said it better than I could have. total farce and completely wrong-as usual. The acts leading into the results were fabulous. That's about it. Well, I'll be looking for Lambert's 1st single. it will have the same impact and success as did Daughtry, neither of whom require studio airbrushing. Another year, another flop choice. i felt the same with the dance finals last night although at least Shawn johnson demonstrated why she is an olympic gold medalist. Gilles Marini and Cheryl Burke were still the better dancers. You lived in the US for a while, how do you explain this type of en masse stupidity? Good bye AI. hope your 2009 tryouts are as hilarious as last year, then you'll at least have some creds as a comedy. tptptptptptptptptptptptp
> CC


I understand you may be disappointed CC but don't blame Idol for Adam not winning, they did everything they could to support him and practically told people to vote for him. 

As I have said before taste is a funny thing and there is no accounting for it. You like what you like for the reasons you have and the criteria that you set for your judgements of good or bad. Others do the same but based on different sets of criteria. Are you right or wrong? Are they? No. There is no right or wrong when it comes to taste, it just is.

That is the way of Idol or any such competition, it is what it is. C'est la vie. It would be a shame if you gave up on watching Idol, a show which you clearly enjoy watching, because who you hoped would win didn't. Think of where sports teams and Leagues would be if fans stopped watching the sport altogether because their team didn't win the Championship.

The choice is clearly yours to make, but I don't think you should shoot the messenger (being Idol) for the news that they delivered (the vote of the public). Also remember above all else it is meant to be entertainment and it certainly was a very entertaining season. 

Just imagine that if last year you had made the decision to boycott the show because you were so upset that David Cook won over David Archuleta. You would have missed out on seeing and hearing Adam, Danny, Alison and yes even Kris this year. You clearly love music and enjoy the show, so try not to let your disappointment overwhelm all else that you enjoy about Idol.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Screature!*



screature said:


> I understand you may be disappointed CC but don't blame Idol for Adam not winning, they did everything they could to support him and practically told people to vote for him.
> 
> As I have said before taste is a funny thing and there is no accounting for it. You like what you like for the reasons you have and the criteria that you set for your judgements of good or bad. Others do the same but based on different sets of criteria. Are you right or wrong? Are they? No. There is no right or wrong when it comes to taste, it just is.
> 
> That is the way of Idol or any such competition, it is what it is. C'est la vie. It would be a shame if you gave up on watching Idol, a show which you clearly enjoy watching, because who you hoped would win didn't. Think of where sports teams and Leagues would be if fans stopped watching the sport altogether because their team didn't win the Championship.
> 
> The choice is clearly yours to make, but I don't think you should shoot the messenger (being Idol) for the news that they delivered (the vote of the public). Also remember above all else it is meant to be entertainment and it certainly was a very entertaining season.
> 
> Just imagine that if last year you had made the decision to boycott the show because you were so upset that David Cook won over David Archuleta. You would have missed out on seeing and hearing Adam, Danny, Alison and yes even Kris this year. You clearly love music and enjoy the show, so try not to let your disappointment overwhelm all else that you enjoy about Idol.


Screature, I have said it before, i'll say it again. You are one of the reasons I began reading posts in ehMac. your kindness, wisdom, and usual brilliance are always apparent. Your logic mystifies me. How you and KC4 can remain so logical - almost 'spock'ian is admirable. You're quite right, I do love music, I was already upset when Allison was ousted. Then Danny, and finally, the et tu Brute moment was Adam last night. Your observation regarding the judges is spot on. They did advocate for Adam. OK well, if Idol has another year out of me, they can surely thank you and people like you who are such eloquent speakers. Thanks for the nudge. I also wanted to thank you for always holding onto your own beliefs in this thread without ever being insulting, unkind, or arrogant. it takes intellect to do that, i hope you know it. You've consistently provided an alternate view/opinion without resorting to personal attacks or sarcastic tactics. For that, I applaud you! See your brain in another thread soon!
CC


----------



## ehMax

In the end, I predict Adam's career to do better than Kris's. Which in the end, will speak more volume than the microphone trophy they presented Kris.


----------



## ciaochiao

*comfort*



ehMax said:


> In the end, I predict Adam's career to do better than Kris's. Which in the end, will speak more volume than the microphone trophy they presented Kris.


i believe you are right in your prediction mr. mayor. I think kris allen will put something out, and it, like jordan sparks' stuff - for lack of a better word to call her material, will also be a hit but Adam will have a long career. That, I believe. Admittedly however, i think kris is better than sparks so he actually deserves to have a couple of hits out there, as do Allison and Danny.
CC


----------



## MacDoc

It's one reason I contend NOT being Idol might be beneficial to Adam. He may be able to accelerate faster.


----------



## screature

ehMax said:


> In the end, I predict Adam's career to do better than Kris's. Which in the end, will speak more volume than the microphone trophy they presented Kris.


Could very well be, like most other endeavours it will depend on hard work and good fortune.


----------



## MacDoc

Anyone else going to segue into So You Think You can Dance??

••

Access Hollywood has half hour at 7.30 EST with Adam and Kris....on now


----------



## ciaochiao

*Absolutely!!*

So we can use the AI thread for SYTYCD? Canada has amazing dancers, far better than those in the US. This is one time I know our talent out talents the south.
CC


----------



## MacDoc

It's a thread ....it's gonna go idle until Idol rolls around....why not..
The one tonight is US.
The Canadian debut last year was incredible....

INteresting audition just now - mime aspects.....

ohhhh best audition in 5 years  ...straight to Vegas and well deserved.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Well...*

Well, I actually wasn't going to watch the US version because mary murphy really, really annoys me. Can she even move the top half of her face anymore? But since you're going to run a commentary perhaps it may be worthwhile to watch it this year. I hope that Screature and the other AI regulars will join in. hey you guys, are you all in to dance? my secret passion was to become a dancer. I suck. I remained only a musician-but admire dancers so much. It's so artistic, beautiful, and wonderful watching them. 

Those were really strange auditions but the 1st one is really, really unique. I think I'll like her. Who was she? boy, does she have muscles!
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Maybe - we will see - I work this time of night so it's kind of fun.

Remarkable right now.....dance teacher and dancer with spinal displasia....yeah you read that correctly

tough for the judges to criique.....incredible woman :clap:

First dancer - terrific - did not catch here name - we'll see her again.

I could do without Murphies signature laugh/scream noise...


----------



## ciaochiao

*saw it*

I just saw that. She is pretty remarkable. Brave to face the world with an obvious physical disability. I hope others take that as inspiration-like Scott on AI. Actually, he and Adam were pretty cute last night, being the only ones on the stage while everyone else was prancing around. I liked how Adam kept reaching out to touch Scott during the performance. I think it was Adam, i was watching from across the room so can't always see clearly but it looked like Adam. 
CC


----------



## MacDoc

I was impressed how they choreographed for Scott when he was in the competition.

Overall I like Idol's approach and hey $140 million in charity for Africa and US kids is a powerful force.

Did you catch that $14 million earnings for Clarkson last year....


----------



## KC4

Het Gang,
Some good posts back and forth here.

After chillin' for awhile on AI last night....It's the American Public that chose - the reasons some of them chose who they chose, may not be admirable, but it's a free world. Hallelujah. 

Did anybody catch Fergie flipping the bird last night? They quickly panned away (to the wall?) but nonetheless I caught it. Now, why would Fergie do that, and to whom, I wonder, was she directing that to? I don't care who you are, you don't flip the bird on National TV. 

Did anyone else notice how many of the famous name artists were paying special attention to Adam? 

When does Canadian Idol begin?


----------



## ciaochiao

*No but*



MacDoc said:


> I was impressed how they choreographed for Scott when he was in the competition.
> 
> Overall I like Idol's approach and hey $140 million in charity for Africa and US kids is a powerful force.
> 
> Did you catch that $14 million earnings for Clarkson last year....


I didn't pay much attention to anything connected to Clarkson but if she helped earn $$ for charity, then hats off to her. 

I was just impressed by Scott in the finale! I thought he looked so energetic and happy-great performer. Of course, you already know what I think of Adam and Allison so no sense repeating. 

Well, I've been dealing with my kids plus trying to watch Dance. Even the 'bad' ones look great to me. god I wish i could dance. perhaps we can start a show with that name?
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Wow Denver has some dancing talent...:clap: Cool same sex ballroom.....


----------



## ciaochiao

*Whootness!!*

Your Honorable Whootness! You're here!!

Well, I hate to burst your bubble as well but CI was cancelled due to 'budget restrictions'. That just sucked the big one. I guess they only wanted to support the Dance or the Vocals. 

i know, you're right about being a 'free' world but it still sucks although NOT being chained to Fox may be the best thing for Adam. i don't think ANYONE except you and Screature, really predicted this one - oh, and the guy in Syracuse. 

Due to a family meeting, i missed the 2nd half of Dance. I'm debating between watching other shows or time-shifting to finish the 2nd half. Given the 'recent events' in other threads, I may opt for reality reality rather than hollywood reality. There might still be time to catch the 2nd half of Dance however, and I would like to see same-sex ballroom. I love dance in almost every form.

You and your sharp eyes. I didn't see Fergie do that but I never really liked Fergie anyway. The only thing about Fergie that i do like is her hubby, Duhamel. He is so cute. I'll have to go to YouTube and take a look-hopefully it will be on there.

Are you going to follow the Dance series as well? It would be really nice to see the 'regulars' from the AI thread also weigh in on Dance:clap:
CC


----------



## ehMax

MacDoc said:


> Anyone else going to segue into So You Think You can Dance??
> 
> ••
> 
> Access Hollywood has half hour at 7.30 EST with Adam and Kris....on now


Started watching this with my daughters last night. Think we will be watching. Its pretty entertaining. 

Wow, the choreographer judge with the funky hair should get into her work more and appreciate the dancers a little. She's so introverted.


----------



## ehMax

Adam Lambert at High School graduation:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Unbelievable!!*

That was unbelievable mr. Mayor! i would NEVER, EVER, EVER in a zillion years, recognized that as Adam. Now, what Seacrest said about looking like the dad completely, totally made sense. wow, talented back then and will back up singers back then as well! Wow, wow, wow. What a complete shock and surprise to my morning. A nice one, but a shock nonetheless. Thank you so much for the very, very different 'view' of Adam. He looks good as a blond. Handsome kid....forgive me, I'm still in utter shock!

Nice video mr. mayor!:clap:
CC


----------



## KC4

^^^ Interesting to see him in his natural blond hair....and he was already exuding confidence too. Some rough notes near the end, but still an awesome performance. :clap:


----------



## screature

I *love* So You Think You Can Dance. I am all in for this thread continuing on with discussions about SYTYCD. 

It is my favourite "reality" show, even beyond Idol (actually these are the only two "reality" shows we watch since the Osbornes aren't on any more ) It is completely inspiring to watch so many of these people. They are so dedicated to their craft and rarely are they in it for fame or ego, just the passion for the art form.

I also find that in general over the seasons the contestants are extremely supportive of one another, it really doesn't seem to be about winning but about improving and being the best they can be. It is a great show.

Last night there were some really good auditions, particularly by the female dancers. One notable standout for the males was an African American fellow (can't remember his name) who made it to Las Vegas year but just missed the final cut into the top twenty. He is very muscular and had an Ankh tattooed on his right thigh and dances in a contemporary style. He was fabulous. Hope he makes it through to the top 20 this year.

Really looking forward to the SYTYCD chatter here.


----------



## MacDoc

I'm a long time Survivor Fan - still recall the first one tho I dropped it for a while then got back in.

Idol from the get go

Amazing Race only got into the last two years and tend to only follow it when it gets down to fewer teams.

Dance Canada was a thrill last year - blew me away so I thought I try out the US version this year.


----------



## ehMax

MacDoc said:


> Dance Canada was a thrill last year - blew me away so I thought I try out the US version this year.


Your trying out for the US version!?!?! :clap::clap: 

Congratulations, and good luck. I'll be watching for sure!!


----------



## KC4

ehMax said:


> Your trying out for the US version!?!?! :clap::clap:
> 
> Congratulations, and good luck. I'll be watching for sure!!


:lmao::clap:

I thought the only time MacDoc danced was when people shot at his feet in some of the threads here! And even then, he usually "dances" upside their head with some returning fire.


----------



## MacDoc

That would be a fair profile of the extent of










for me. 

With my flat feet I couldn't even stand in line......


----------



## sharonmac09

MacDoc said:


> That would be a fair profile of the extent of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for me.
> 
> With my flat feet I couldn't even stand in line......


:lmao::lmao: You would probably look like a clown with flat feet.


----------



## MacDoc

Have requisite








too


----------



## MacDoc

> *Queen pondering "Idol's" Lambert as frontman*
> Fri May 22, 2009 8:03pm EDT
> 
> LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - "American Idol" runner-up Adam Lambert's performance with rock band Queen on the finale of the TV singing contest this week has the British band thinking about a new front man.
> 
> "Amongst all that furor, there wasn't really a quiet moment to talk," Queen guitarist Brian May told Rolling Stone in an interview released on Friday.
> 
> "But and I are definitely hoping to have a meaningful conversation with at some point. It's not like we, as Queen, would rush into coalescing with another singer just like that. It isn't that easy. But I'd certainly like to work with Adam. That is one amazing instrument he has there," May told the magazine in an e-mail exchange.
> 
> Speaking separately, Lambert also reached out to May.
> 
> "Queen is one of my all-time favorite bands, I would love to work with him," he said in a conference call with reporters on Friday.
> 
> Queen, one of the biggest rock bands of the 1970s and '80s, has not had a permanent frontman since the death of Freddie Mercury in 1991.
> 
> The English band recently ended a four-year partnership with Paul Rodgers, the former lead singer in the bands Free and Bad Company.
> 
> Lambert, 27, dubbed "Glambert" by fans, lost out in the "American Idol" final to Kris Allen. But his vocal skills and flair for the dramatic made him a good fit for performances with both Queen and glam rockers KISS in the show's finale on Wednesday.
> 
> KISS bassist and vocalist Gene Simmons was less effusive about musical theater actor Lambert in the wake of the "Idol" final.
> 
> "Respectfully, I don't think Adam is a rock singer," Simmons wrote in a question-and-answer post on his website.
> 
> *"He sounds much more convincing singing ballads, and Broadway shows,*" Simmons said. "His voice doesn't seem to have a 'rock quality.' But, I'm sure he's going to do just fine."


I do wish Adam had realized that, he's intent on rock, but ballads and theatre are where he can be breath taking given his huge range and control in the high notes. I hope he takes that advice to heart.

Still even being under consideration for Queen front man is quite the laurel.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Well, well, well!!*

Well, well, well, it would appear that the AI thread lives on!! Good for you guys: dancing is a passion of mine but I know NOTHING about it other than I love watching it. We shall look forward to Screature's input as well! Screature, your absolute love for dance truly resonates in your post. Your enthusiasm will bring a very interesting angle to this thread, don't you think-MD? Do you have any personal training in dance Screature? Male ballet dancers are SUCH a rarity, the NB is trying to recruit young boys. I tried talking my youngest into taking dance because he actually enjoys it but the idiots at his school make his life so miserable with their taunts, I didn't want to put him through more than he already takes due to his academic ability (he's what our family refers to as the resident Einstein). But....at this very moment, for some odd reason, the school has started to teach ballroom dance. The instructor came to me the other day and told me that my kid is a really great dancer. I sort of stood there, nonplused. But I shouldn't be since each day he learns a new dance, he comes home to demonstrate it for me. MD, YOU don't have problems on the dance floor- you should see ME!! BTW, your little dancer thingy is really cool! I keep watching it for hints on how to dance. The animation thing is far better than I'll ever get. 

Well, let the dance begin! I thought it was pretty funny as well, that the mayor said he'd watch for your audition. You guys would likely be just as good as some of the strange stuff there is during qualifying rounds. Speaking of which, you'll need to start up the tennis thread again MD!! Feddy got Nadal - for the 1st time on clay!! They look like a couple of dancers on the court. 

See you all on the floor!! Just remember to pick me up:lmao:
CC


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> I do wish Adam had realized that, he's intent on rock, but ballads and theatre are where he can be breath taking given his huge range and control in the high notes. I hope he takes that advice to heart.
> 
> Still even being under consideration for Queen front man is quite the laurel.


I can't say that I am at all surprised by this. When my wife and I were watching the finale I said to her Adam would make a good front man for Queen and she agreed. 

He doesn't quite have the range of Freddy Mercury (on the low end) nor the unabashed sexual swagger (then again there was no one like Freddy and never will be again) but Adam would be a close second. Whether he were to become a permanent member or just performed as a special guest on some recording and tours, that would be a very good thing, both for him and Queen.


----------



## screature

ciaochiao said:


> ...Do you have any personal training in dance Screature?...
> 
> CC


No not really CC I was a fat kid up until my mid teens when the desire to play football and have a girl friend gave me the motivation to get into shape. Consequently, I had a bit of an inferiority complex when it came to dancing. 

Until I was at the wedding reception of a cousin and all night long they were playing music for the older set mixed with some disco, both of which I had no affinity for. Then late in the evening the DJ played Jumpin Jack Flash by the Stones and my sister and her date jumped up and got onto the dance floor. They also hadn't been dancing all night, so when Phil (my sister's date) started gyrating and flinging about with pure joy and abandon a light went on in my head. I thought well if he can do that without any sense of self consciousness and just do what the music compelled his body to do, I can do that.

From that point forward I was no longer a wall flower at parties and dances. So long as I liked the music and it moved me (literally) I was up there cutting a rug just immersing myself in the joy of moving my body in a way that the music inspired me to move. I still can't dance to disco as I have no emotional connection to it and I am too old to have gotten into hip hop but I can dance to pretty much to most other things.

That being said it is always free form, but I did take ballroom dancing for singles for a while (you can imagine what the real motivation was there  ) but I didn't stick with it because the instruction was actually very limited as there were only two instructors for a group ranging from 20 - 30 people, so I just wasn't "getting it" the way I wanted to. I always said that if I could take lessons that were more one on one (like with my wife) I would give it another go.

So while I do like to dance, I haven't really done it in years and certainly have no significant training. I just love SYTYCD for the reasons I stated before. I find it very inspiring to watch these people who are so committed and passionate about their art and craft. Not to mention the choreographers who are the same. They all have such passion and joie de vivre. It is contagious and it just leaves me feeling good after having watched it.


----------



## MacDoc

Update on Ms Boyle

Britain’s unlikeliest heads for final - Times Online


----------



## The Doug

Just noticed while perusing news websites that she made the final. The performance is already all over YouTube etc. Very shaky start, some off notes and she seemed nervous (or something), but she gained control and got much stronger as the song went on. Terrific voice but I don't find her vibrato that convincing - needs training. She's at her best when belting.


----------



## MacDoc

video here

Susan Boyle wows 'em again - The Globe and Mail

damn big voice


----------



## Sonal

MacDoc said:


> I do wish Adam had realized that, he's intent on rock, but ballads and theatre are where he can be breath taking given his huge range and control in the high notes. I hope he takes that advice to heart.
> 
> Still even being under consideration for Queen front man is quite the laurel.


Hey, he can combine both Queen and Broadway by becoming the lead in We Will Rock You. 

Still... I think he could pull off front man of Queen. I can see him doing this for a few years for the excitement and experience (what fan wouldn't want to tour with Queen?) and then branching off into his own thing.


----------



## ciaochiao

*You sound like fun!!*



screature said:


> No not really CC I was a fat kid up until my mid teens when the desire to play football and have a girl friend gave me the motivation to get into shape. Consequently, I had a bit of an inferiority complex when it came to dancing.
> 
> Until I was at the wedding reception of a cousin and all night long they were playing music for the older set mixed with some disco, both of which I had no affinity for. Then late in the evening the DJ played Jumpin Jack Flash by the Stone and my sister and her date jumped up and got onto the dance floor. They also hadn't been dancing all night, so when Phil (my sister's date) started gyrating and flinging about with pure joy and abandon a light went on in my head. I thought well if he can do that without any sense of self consciousness and just do what the music compelled his body to do, I can do that.
> 
> From that point forward I was no long a wall flower at parties and dances. So long as I liked the music and it moved me (literally) I was up there cutting a rug just immersing myself in the joy of moving my body in a way that the music inspired me to move. I still can't dance to disco as I have no emotional connection to it and I am too old to have gotten into hip hop but I can dance to pretty much to most other things.
> 
> That being said it is always free form, but I did take ballroom dancing for singles for a while (you can imagine what the real motivation was there  ) but I didn't stick with it because the instruction was actually very limited as there were only two instructors for a group ranging from 20 - 30 people, so I just wasn't "getting it" the way I wanted to. I always said that if I could take lessons that were more one on one (like with my wife) I would give it another go.
> 
> So while I do like to dance, I haven't really done it in years and certainly have no significant training. I just love SYTYCD for the reasons I stated before. I find it very inspiring to watch these people who are so committed and passionate about their art and craft. Not to mention the choreographers who are the same. They all have such passion and joie de vivre. It is contagious and it just leaves me feeling good after having watched it.


Wowee Screature!!

You sound like you are a very fun and adventurous peson!! What we learn about each other when not philosophizing political and current events is astounding. 

Your story is so very honest and also, sounds like a blueprint for my eldest. 1st Born son is now 22 but was also overweight from around 8-14. Football and finally, the girlfriend thing, had him lose a massive amount of weight through highschool. He also loves to dance and I'll have to ask if there was a correlation. He does some of that hip hop stuff, the moves are pretty cool to watch. Now, his weight is pretty stable unless it's exam or girlfriend stress time. He and I are polar opposites. I'm a 17 year long recovering anorexic while he eats when very distressed. Sometimes, 'ya just can't win!!

I admire you very much for taking ballroom. I've ALWAYS wanted to take ballroom but frankly, think i may well just not both to have 'normal' legs because I dance those types of steps as if I my feet are on reverse legs!! I love jive, jitterbug and.....disco. There's no connection emotionally for me in the music, it's all about the spin. it was actually on of the styles I could pic up. I love free style as well....I hope we both get to the same dance party some day here, I think you'd be a great one to watch!!

You should go back and try ballroom again Screature - I think you'd be really great at it. do you ever wish that you had started out earlier? I agree with you about respecting the competitors. Even on Dancing with the Stars, I have seen some incredible dancing from the 'stars' (most of whom were unknown to me until that show--I mean, who is Brooke Burke?) but over the last three seasons, they have really stepped up their list. Marini was a better dancer this year but Johnson really, really leapt in her performances during the last three episodes. I don't agree with the finals but at least I had respect for Johnson outside her Gold Medal olympic wins, which I already thought highly of. Do you also watch figure skating? I sit with mouth agape when I watch those competitions as I can't understand how the skaters can so beautifully defy gravity!! I just love dance, period. Ballet, hip hop, tap, name it.

Well it would appear that you DO have some understanding of formalized dance so I shall eagerly await your commentary on this show as well!! i'm like you. I really can only watch Ai and the dance shows for the "reality" category. There seems to be a decent crop of dancers and it's just starting!! Does anyone know when the Canadian version is starting to air? I've already watched a few prelims but want to see the actual dancers with their choreographers. 

See you 'on the floor'!!
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Wow incredible pair on Dance.... :clap: ....echoes of Torville and Dean.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Just started*

Hi
I just started watching on the Regina time shift. i missed the 1st guy. how bad was he?? Wow, must have been really, really bad. But the 2nd girl was really beautiful in every way. Ok, so I think we're on contestant 3 now. I'm wondering who that 3rd judge is. Anyone?
CC


----------



## sharonmac09

The 1st guy (name is Tony) was doing a "tony" routine. He was all arms and legs, awful, and had a medical emergency-so out of breath and couldn't get his breath back.

I loved the tap guy. Oh he is so FINE! 

The dislocated hip surgery girl only danced for 5 years and she will go a long way providing that she can do other styles to go through the rounds. She has gorgeous lines.

Now, I am in no way a dance expert-far from it. But I know what I like.

Hubby surprisingly is enjoying the auditions-problem is he repeatedly says "can I take her home" and I say sure you can but you may find something very important missing when you wake up.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Still watching*



sharonmac09 said:


> Hubby surprisingly is enjoying the auditions-problem is he repeatedly says "can I take her home" and I say sure you can but you may find something very important missing when you wake up.


:lmao::lmao::lmao: Just keep reminding him of that SMO9!!

there have only been a few that really, really grabbed me. One was the 2nd one-female. Obvious balletic training. The girl who lost her husband- I can't believe they were married for 4 years, but anyway, she's gorgeous but i think she'll get knocked out early. A couple of guys who do a lot of hip hop/breaking were pretty cool. I'm like you, not a dance expert but there are those whose movements even I can top: THAT is BAAAAD!! i'm suspecting that tony is one of them. I'm going to watch the beginning of the BC feed just to watch tony's dance. Do you really think he had a medical emergency?
CC


----------



## sharonmac09

CC-what did you think of the tap dancer-I loved the way he uses his facial expressions and the choreography of his body. 

Did you like the guy with the Memphis jukin moves-again same as above. What is it about black guys and dancing? How come to me anyways they are better dancers than white guys?

Yep, it's over-since 11:00 local time.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Cultural differences*

hi Sm09-
I liked the same dancers you've mentioned as well. I don't know why some cultures can dance while others are like an anchor in the ocean. My kids go to school with a number of Toronto's inner city kids many of whom are amazing when it comes to being able to move. it's like there's a talent which is inborn almost genetic, that isn't present in say, the Chinese and i'm not being nasty, I'm Chinese. i'd love nothing more than to have movement ability. All joking aside, there are always exceptions to this rule and my oldest went to school with some very talented Asian dancers-including some chinese kids. If you ever watch the Bollywood movies, they are incredibly talented as well, almost inherent. On the other hand, their integrated Arts teacher/head is of Irish descent and wow, i've never met anyone with that combination of talents-except singing. He can't sing all that well (sorry Matthew!) I think that with many cultures, music and dance plays a far greater role in life than in the Euro/NA societies. As a result, certain cultures introduce music and dance to their children in a very natural and consistent manner. Over recent years, research/studies has demonstrated the positive effects of sound on the unborn fetus in addition to visual/aural stimulation upon birth. Many parents are choosing to play music during the delivery process in hopes that this will lessen the stress of the child throughout the birthing process. i'm hoping that my constant participation in music somehow helped my children with their development although I'm not sure as of yet! With each of my kids, I continued active performances right up to their delivery. I don't know if they can dance but they seem to be able to hold a tune very well. I've got great intonation but zero rhythm and horrible vision. Thus far, my kids are visually ok and as for listening - well, that's debatable based on the number of times I have to ask them to do their homework!!:lmao::lmao:

When is the next Dance episode? I'll have to look. I almost missed tonight's! I wonder where Screature is? Screature??!! Where are you?
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Fell asleep  - missed the first tap dance TWICE!!!!! 

- loved the Singin in the Rain redux guy Ryan. Very enjoyable I really enjoyed Gene Kelly's dancing. Lot of joy there.
His brother as a capella tapper with whoopee cushion was terrific.
Power pair..should do well....excellent entertainers :clap:
Straight Vegas well deserved......going further than Vegas in their career I'll bet.

The girl with the repaired hip - incredible.

That was quite the choreography group.... Twins made it too....

Enjoyable show.


----------



## screature

It wasn't a bad episode although they did seem to focus more on the self deluded types this time around and skimmed over a number of dancers who were obviously really good. I sure hope they focus more on the good dancers tonight.

So far based on what they are showing us, it looks like it could be a girls year as on the whole, I find there are more impressive female dancers than male dancers.


----------



## screature

sharonmac09 said:


> CC-what did you think of the tap dancer-I loved the way he uses his facial expressions and the choreography of his body.
> 
> Did you like the guy with the Memphis jukin moves-again same as above. What is it about black guys and dancing? How come to me anyways they are better dancers than white guys?
> 
> Yep, it's over-since 11:00 local time.


Hmm, I think that is personal taste, not really about the ability of the various dancers based on their race. There are plenty of great dancers of all race creed and colour.


----------



## sharonmac09

Auditions #5 & 6 (LA & Seattle) are on now (local time).


----------



## SINC

Uh, shouldn't there be a new "dance" thread thing started?


----------



## sharonmac09

I wasn't very impressed with the auditions today. The dance-off between Sex and Leo is in very poor taste and is very corny. What a farce.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Starbucks*

All i can say is WOW, i had no idea that Seattle was so lacking in ability. They should draft dancers down from BC. We have great dancers here in Canada and even our worst would have been better than most of those in Seattle. On the other hand, i loved Sammy-the pop dance guy. He's so sweet. Then, there were two Asians who danced and i thought they were great but not going to make it all the way to the top. There were a few in the LA auditions that i thought were pretty good and the girl way at the beginning, i don't remember her name, was beautiful. She is obviously a ballet dancer and has grace, technique, emotion. I hope she makes it far. When's the next set of tryouts? I actually couldn't watch the two guys dance off. I tried but started reading instead. I don't mind seeing funny and light hearted moments but it's uncomfortable when people are SO bad. Nigel was right about putting Dave through to the choreo round. Maybe he'll stop coming back. Oh yeah, and the guy who made it through from last year but couldn't perform from pneumonia was great but honestly, I thought his partner, the girl, was incredible. So, it goes to show that we all like what we like. Arabesque, plie, spins, points, pop/lock, modern-spaz, whatever. It either grabs you or it doesn't. Dave and whats his name just didn't. Bleeeeahcccch!

Et tu Screature et MacDoc? What did you see?
CC


----------



## MacDoc

Just tuned in late - slept the evening away.
That Nathan kid....wow - interesting mix. Only 17  not eligible but a pass to Vega NEXT YEAR -:clap:

Loved the naughty ballerina too. 

Sammy with the red hair - hope he moves forward - what stage presence.

Cranky judges...can't blame them - first in Seattle was gruesome...only 4 to Vegas.

Kelsey the zany - excellent....much fun.


----------



## MacDoc

Another blind sider in talent shows. Ms Boyle loses to Diversity.

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Dancers beat Boyle in talent show


----------



## MacDoc

SYTYCD - Vegas week... on now.
Ohh Canadian up first. WOW!!!!!! :clap: Alex....what a bar to put up. Power and grace and principal dancer to set yourself against.

Nice to see Mary toned down and being professional .....

Unusual two bothers and two sisters to roll along this far.....

If you missed the It's Just a Shot Away in the last 5 minutes - that's quite a preview of what's to come....some exciting dancers.... :clap:

More tomorrow...enjoyable show - nice see the judges in pro mode.


----------



## MacDoc

Aww damn - Alex the Canadian primary with the Miami Ballet can't get out of his contract for a short period 
he was in tears.....I was sooooooo looking forward to seeing him.
They invited him back BIG TIME ....

Can't blame the director.....Alex is reallly good....but we miss a treat.


----------



## sharonmac09

MacDoc said:


> Aww damn - Alex the Canadian primary with the Miami Ballet can't get out of his contract for a short period
> he was in tears.....I was sooooooo looking forward to seeing him.
> They invited him back BIG TIME ....
> 
> Can't blame the director.....Alex is reallly good....but we miss a treat.


Yes I second that. However there are many other dancers in the top 20 that could fill that void. Vitolo (probably bad spelling?) from Haiti will go a long way IMHO. OMG I can't remember their names-hubby likes the unitard.. I wonder why?  The blonde choreographer is one tough woman and I admire that trait but I sure wouldn't want to cross her. :yikes: Poor Brandon-he had to listen to all the bantering before finding out he's in. But I loved his attitude towards the negative naysayers. I don't really have any faves... I personally prefer the male dancers because the strength and power they possess are so artistic and beholding to watch.


----------



## MacDoc

That salsa girl tho....... 
Hard to see the brothers split up.....incredible pair.


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> That salsa girl tho.......
> Hard to see the brothers split up.....incredible pair.


Yes but somewhat expected. Really looking forward to next week when they are paired up.


----------



## MacDoc

Oh now we get some dancing....two good kick offs....:clap:


----------



## sharonmac09

This Dance show is awesome. I thoroughly enjoyed all performances. For those of you who followed AI but not Dance, you are missing a fantastic show. IMHO Dance outshines AI by miles. No not quite enough .. more than a thousand miles.


----------



## MacDoc

Once it gets to the top 20 Dance is more consistent than Idol as far as professional entertainment goes - to be expected as these are for most part professional dancers an we get to see a variety of types each month....

Super sexy too....

Chelsea Hightower was one of my favs from last year - amazing personality on stage too..














+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## sharonmac09

Now, now, MD I know it is super sexy and all of them are real easy on the eyes.  Even hubby is watching Dance and enjoying the show. Usually he falls asleep.


----------



## screature

It was a fantastic first night of competition. The calibre of the performances were for the most part really top notch and the choreography was superb. :clap:


----------



## MacDoc

Cool opening - don't miss it.

That was very cool.. I have NO idea who will be voted off..  .....they're all terrific...

I do like the formula tho.


----------



## MacDoc

For those interested - Fox is running a repeat of the Michael Jackson night - on now


----------



## MacDoc

Disco tonight :clap: - nice kick off with the first pair...


----------



## screature

A very good night overall. Some great choreography and performances.

My prediction is that it will be Evan and Caitlin to leave. I really like them both but everyone is so strong there just isn't room enough for them all. The judges have pretty much been setting up Evan to go, always saying they were a bit disappointed in him.

Phillip isn't as strong a dancer overall but he has been working very hard in the genres outside of his own style and usually done better than expected and when he does his thing... Wow he is truly unique. So that is why I think they will keep him over Evan.

Caitlin is a very good dancer, but the other girls are just amazing so I can't see letting any one of the others go to keep her. We shall see...


----------



## MacDoc

THanks for the recap - I was not watching the detail - just catching bits here and there - liked the first and last pair...much fun.


----------



## MacDoc

Damn fine dancing now......:clap:


----------



## screature

Yep they were all pretty amazing last night. IMHO the performance of the night was the piece that Travis choreographed and was danced by Jeanine and Justin. Really brilliant all around!

That African piece that the guys had to dance sure was a workout, pretty physically demanding!

My prediction for who is going home is Kupono and Randi. I know they are voted for individually at this point, it just so happens that I think that both individually and as a couple they were not as good as the others last night. Everyone is so good now I think it will just come down to the performance on that night.


----------



## MacDoc

I think you nailed it ( I'm not 100% on names yet )- I'm glad they will all be touring....


----------



## screature

Yep, managed to call that one. Next week will be tough, everyone has to bring their A game as everyone that is left is very good, no one can afford an off night or they will be gone.


----------



## MacDoc

Unusual for a results night but try not to miss this one - it's the 100th show and well worth watching. :clap:

Shame to lose anyone at this point....terrific entertainment and even tonight .....gaining a lot of respect for this show.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Excellent everything*

Well, after missing Dance for a few weeks, i did tune into last and tonight's shows. I was very taken away by all the dancers. I don't know who I'd choose to leave. But the ones they chose tonight, well, I guess that's the popular vote. I like all of them. 

I thought the guest performances were great. I didn't understand the Memoirs of a Geisha choreography but i thought it was well executed. I remember the Chairman's Walt and was trying to recall the exact scene surround it. 

What I really wanted to see was Katie holmes sing and dance. Well, she's still got the same 'minnie mouse' singing tone she had in Dawson's Creek and....she CAN'T dance. I was not impressed at all. Good thing the rest of the dancers really can dance. Oh, and I don't think she can sing either. She holds a tune, but that's not the same as 'singing'. And especially as a tribute to Judy Garland??

Oh well, Canadian Dance starts in a couple of weeks. I'm sure we'll be breathtaken by our own dancers as well.
CC


----------



## MacDoc

I agree on Kate....marginal.

Geisha - he was a hummingbird and she was a flower unfolding - I thought it was okay. Nothing astonishing.

The opening highlights I thought was very well edited and presented..I watched it a second time and enjoyed it all over again - skipped Kate tho. 

Gonna really miss "Miami" - what a spark plug and was the fav to win of two judges ...and the bod!!!!!  ...fickle public....










I always enjoyed her routines..

as terrific as it was - having two contestants do this

'So You Think You Can Dance': A Tribute to Breast Cancer Fighters - Yahoo! TV Blog

I think swayed the voting - so a bit unfair to the other dancers.


----------



## ciaochiao

*That's true*



MacDoc said:


> I agree on Kate....marginal.
> 
> as terrific as it was - having two contestants do this
> [omitting url for the cancer dance]
> 
> I think swayed the voting - so a bit unfair to the other dancers.


Yes, I would have to completely agree with you about swaying the vote. I thought it was a great concept in choreography and yes, the dancers executed the routine quite beautifully, I honestly felt that the judges really went overboard with the exaggerated display of emotion. For me, it echoed the time the Katy Perry donned that 'Adam Lambert' emblazoned cape. I do not dispute the artistry with which the idea was choreographed. But to my lousy eyes, what truly caused the 'vice grip' on most viewers was a brilliant combination of expressive choreography, talented dancers, the 'signature chemo scarf' and without doubt, the music. The song selection; delivered by a singer whose tone and style was both wistful and haunting. I have high regard for the choreographer who conveyed using dance as his palette a horrid disease that claims so many lives. Very poignant to be sure but if you watch that dance again and set it to another piece of music, without the pain evoking vocals/instrumentals, I don't believe it would have elicited as powerful of a response from the judges. 

I felt that they dwelled far too long and shed far too many tears so that the other dancers were put at a huge disadvantage. It's a tough call to make.

As for Holmes, aside from being completely disappointed with her 'over hyped' performance of her 'life'/nite, I really wish she hadn't tried to sing a song as an homage to judy Garland, whose voice and name shouldn't be spoken in the same breath as the words, 'Katie Holmes'. I think that Holmes would never, ever have been a special guest star on the 100th episode of Dance if she did not truly have the 'role of a lifetime' as Mrs. Tom Cruise. 

Well, based on what I saw last night, I'm going to take a wild guess, UNLIKE Screature's refined, educated 'guesses', and suggest that the next two that will leave shall be -Evan (?) the one with the 'droopy eyes' - NIGEL'S TERM, NOT MINE! and as for the girl, it's going to be Kayla or the ballet dancer who danced the now famous 'breast cancer awareness' dance. My apologies. I don't recall their names. The one who was eliminated last night- that was Janette correct? But i am really hoping that Janine - the girl who was 'pop and lock' Phillip's partner (was that his name?) will make it into the semi. I have no idea as to which of the guys are the strongest. Anyone want to take a wild guess at who's going to win the entire contest? Screature?

Well, there you are. A long post from CC, yet again! See you all next week!
CC


----------



## screature

We recorded the results show and only watched it tonight.

I agree that Katie Holmes was very underwhelming as far as her dancing is concerned, but I have to say she sang better than I expected.

I would have had this weeks elimination completely wrong as I would have predicted Evan and Melissa to go and I feel that the voters got it wrong.

As much as I like Evan he is not as good as Jason or any of the other remaining dancers IMHO. Melissa was "saved" because of the cancer piece, if she didn't dance that number I think she would have been gone as her solo was definitely the weakest and her other Latin number really wasn't that great.

It is a shame to loose Janette, she is truly great and can take on any style that is given to her, she will be missed.

Being that they didn't go this week and unless they can pull off a miracle I predict it will be Evan and Melissa to go next week.


----------



## MacDoc

Good dancing tonight - most enjoyable :clap:

Terrific choreography from a Canadian on one set....

Brendan  - power solo - I think he is the one to beat.....good choice Carmina Burana

Nigel called it - one of the best solos they've EVER seen - don't miss it.

Melissa has really stepped up.....she does have star looks and lines....


----------



## screature

Evan should be gone this round. I didn't like Melissa's attitude regarding being paired with Evan, " I hope he is strong enough... I don't know if I have confidence in him as a partner..." comments, a bit prima donna IMO. Her solo was better than last week's but I still think she will go as well. We shall see.

I agree at this point I think Brendan is the one to beat.


----------



## MacDoc

Oh nice to see Katie and Twitch- great number reprise - don't miss it.... :clap:

ooohh Jesse and Chelsea steamy number 

Likely to watch this twice just for the reprise numbers......

Melissa is pretty versatile for a ballerina....killer looks too.

While Brendan is outstanding this year I thought Hightower should have won last year and I don't think any of the girls this year stand up to her.....

Gorgeous and talented..


----------



## screature

Well my prediction was half right. I think the right choice was made with Melissa, she is a great dancer but not as versatile as Jeanine and Kayla.

Evan was a surprise that he didn't go but I said to my wife that I thought that despite not being as good as Ade, he might stay because of his personality and America likes their underdogs. Ade was a superior dancer but I don't think he was as likable as Evan (the hair pick may have done him in  ).

I think it is Brendan's to lose at this point, but then again the show is SYTYCD - America's *Favorite* Dancer, not best dancer so anything could happen, just look at what happened last season with Idol.


----------



## MacDoc

Brandon SHOULD win but what an incredible final 4 and Evan is a dark horse for popular support....

Fine entertainment :clap:

Kayla was NOT over shadowed by Brandon 

and what a huge risk by Jeanine and she nailed it - 

too bad Janette is not here....


----------



## ciaochiao

*Central ST*

well, I'm slightly over halfway watching the CTS (Regina) time shift of Dance. I'm really glad that Janine has made it through as she was always my favorite. Admittedly however, I thought that Kayla outdanced her in the duet. Oh well, what do I know? What does anyone here think of Sophie's choreography? Tyce? 

CC


----------



## screature

Overall I thought it was a good night of dancing, but my wife kept commenting that bigger venue made them feel small on the stage and I have to agree. I understand the reasons for the change, now that the show is so popular but when there are only one or two dancers on an enormous stage it kind of swallows them up and that sense of intimacy is lost.

It really is I think too close to call due to the underdog effect that Evan seems to be enjoying and the judges certainly didn't do the others any favours by continually picking on him all night. It could very well backfire as people seem to just love Evan and why not, he is a great guy and an excellent dancer, albeit not quite up to the standards of the others. But it is America's Favourite Dancer and not best dancer so it really is up in the air.

Personally I think Nigel's call at the end is correct, if it were to be best dancer then it should come down to being between Brendan and Jeanine. I wouldn't be disappointed though if any of them win as I think they are all worthy in their own way.


----------



## ciaochiao

*Yes!!!*

FINALLY!! AMERICA GOT IT RIGHT!!!! WOW, THIS IS AMAZING! i am SOOOOOOO happy for Jeannine! Way to go girl!
CC


----------



## MacDoc

That jaw dropping pirouette didn't hurt her last night....that was unreal.....she took a risk and it paid off.

typical comments



> Jeanine Mason: Not only did Jeanine seem to be a long shot to win this competition, she seemed unlikely to make the final four just two weeks ago. *She has peaked at exactly the right time, delivering a pirouette-filled solo (in which she “tangoed” with herself) which had the judges and the audience on their feet.* Solos always seemed to be her weakness but she really delivered this week. She held her own in the contemporary routine with Kayla, and continued to get high praise after dancing with Evan and Brandon. Of all of the dancers, she seems to “want it” the most this week. Odds of winning: 3-to-1


I must admit I was surprised at the strength of the response to her solo at the big theatre...clearly it resonated with the voters too...

Nice to see some of the recaps. :clap:....

On to TYCD Canada


----------



## screature

Yep a good finale show, nice to some of those routines again.

We had been saying that Jeanine was one to watch for a long time, but thought that maybe Brendan would win just because he was so dynamic and powerful. It wouldn't have been wrong if he had won as he is fantastic, but we were certainly happy (gave out a loud WHOOP!) when we heard it was Jeanine.

I've said it before and I will say it again, this show surpasses Idol for class and entertainment value.

Yes MacDoc onto Canadian SYTYCD and then another American season in the fall. Whew, hope we don't get over saturated!!


----------



## MacDoc

Final 20 on Dance Canada.....starting to get interesting....pretty entertaining even this early.

Not in HD tonight 

No standouts so far....but some clear talent there...

•••

I agree on the consistent level of entertainment of Dance against Idol but Idol moments are startling - not so often startled on Dance tho a couple of solos were heart stoppers...

I have yet to get a shiver off Dance - that's my Idol meter and it's not been very frequent on there - that may be a music phenomena anyway.

The talent level is far more even in Dance which helps the entertainment value - I wish Idol would broaden the genres = show music for instance....there is more powerful music out there.

Adding the instruments has helped some entertainers.....

Idol needs a refresh but not sure how -


----------



## ciaochiao

*renew/refresh*

Perhaps my uneducated to dance eye can't tell the differences between good and great dancers but i actually enjoy Dance a bit more than Idol. I was so disappointed with this year's Idol choice however, that I have lost the heart.

So, with the top 20 Canadian Dance, any thoughts everyone? 

Maybe Idol will get a refresh MD, with the departure of Paula and entrance of.....??? Please dear God, DON'T let it be Katie Holmes! BLEAHHHHH!!!

CC


----------



## MacDoc

Nice to see the recap of the seasons on TYCD US - still think Hightower should have won....she has it all....showed it again tonight even up against the all the emmy award winner routines she stood out for me.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






YouTube - Chelsie Hightower dancing Salsa HQ

Sparkling personality and a body balance I like very much.

and that disco routine in Season 5 with Brandon & Janette was just incredible.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






YouTube - Brandon & Janette - Disco

:clap:

This was not the recap but was one of my favs - good to see world dance arrive....





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## MacDoc

SYTYCD US Billy Bell - what solo - unreal - had a judge in tears....so good...one to watch - joy and power and grace all combined....and what a smile. :clap:

Good Canadian season as well - down to the final four....been solid enjoyment for the last while.

This kid is too cute and an infectious bubbly personality and total talent and looks.










So You Think You Can Dance Canada - Competitors

My pick to win it on the girls side.
Alberta cutie went all the way to St. John's to audition. Now in the top four.


----------



## iLabmAn

*Season 9 has started off well!*

Well.


----------



## mrjimmy

iLabmAn said:


> Well, I didn't think I'd be hooked into this season considering the drama of the previous one, however I think the auditions have been quite entertaining. Was fabulous to see CDN Shania Twain function as judge. Kara is actually quite good this season - certainly holding her own against the other two stalwart members of the Idol team. Production value has improved greatly. This is the first time I'm seeing this show on HD, so it's a treat for sure.
> 
> Thoughts? Any faves so far?


I miss Paula.


----------



## MacDoc

Idol was just "okay" this year but SYTYCD looks to be a monster.

Now in Hi-def ( about time ) and a new format with the top ten( 11 this year ) partnered up with the top dancers from previous years.....

Wonderful entertainment.

FOX Broadcasting Company: So You Think You Can Dance










Alex ( third from right on the top row ) was lead dancer for the Miami Ballet company and could not get out of his contract in a previous season....HE QUIT the company....and made the top 11 on his second round. ( he made top 20 first time but could not continue due to his contract)
Bet his career on this- incredible dancer technically - the air time is amazing.

One with no formal dance training once more made it in.....hard to believe given what he was up against in other contestants...

and a couple of very fresh from high school kids - 

Kent the corn farmer from the mid-west....raw talent who is discovering just how good he is....










Much fun - cool back stories and great to see some favs from previous years. Good change.
Interesting to see highly trained against raw talent and energy.....

Adéchiké - crazy power....










Looking forward to it....barely followed Idol and with Simon going - I suspect SYTYCD will overtake it in top spot.
Well deserved...:clap:


----------



## screature

Definitely some big talent with SYTYCD this season. I'm not so sure about the new format but it is way to early to judge.

FWIW I really liked Idol this season, can't wait to hear Crystal Bowersocks album. Lee wasn't as good a singer but he was a great guy and that is what won it for him, IMHO.


----------



## MacDoc

I liked Bowersocks and her attitude. 

••

Alex brought the house down tonight....wow....:yikes: - showed why he was the Miami lead...magical mix with his partner Allison and the choreography.....Cohen's Hallelejah did not hurt either...
Many tears all around - two judges said the best routine EVER on Dance anywhere....

Thought he might have the right stuff....he sure has the passion. Glad I caught it. 

This guy is too good....










Nice to see Twitch :clap: tho it was a hard task to follow the Alex/Allison stunner.


----------



## MacDoc

Enjoying the show this year - with the Allstars added it's always top notch entertainment.

The results show was a treat a well...










New to me - Debi Nova..good piece with the top 10. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## MacDoc

Damn - Alex out with a injury -  he might be back tho.


----------



## screature

Too bad about Alex, I think he was the one to beat. If it is a ruptured Achilles tendon, their is no way he will be back. We shall see...


----------



## MacDoc

What a shame - quit your day job as lead dancer - take a chance outside genre then get injured. 

Is there a long term risk with that injury to his career??

•••

Lauren was hot last night...:heybaby:

















Less cheerleader athlete look - more just plain hot!!!!:yikes:

good video at rickey's
Lauren Froderman and Pasha Kovalev ? Cha Cha | Rickey.org

A good double up with Kent I think without Alex she's tough to beat but hell they are all pretty good at this point but she has a lot of appeal.

Speaking of hot....Kathryn McCormick !!! Nice to see her back, Sexy girl and phenomenal dancer. Has the body look/proportions I enjoy in a female dancer.










Billy Bell is intriguing as well - here with Kat
Billy Bell and Kathryn McCormick ? Contemporary | Rickey.org


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> ...*Lauren was hot last night*...:heybaby:...


Indeed... she has been my favourite female dancer since I saw her first audition. She is incredibly lithe and supple, it seems her body is like a tool that is able to to whatever she asks it. She definitely needed to"woman it up", as opposed to being a girl, and man did she deliver in spades on that front last night. :clap:


----------



## MacDoc

She has the same charisma that Kathryn just glows from but Kat had a more mature sensuality and Lauren got there last night yet was also able to pull off the Prom convincingly.

Billy and Lauren if Alex is not back.
My bet he will be but after two weeks - I don't think his fans will desert him.

••••

Nice to see Adam Lambert getting a lot of exposure. Long tail that boy.

Quite the look now :yikes:










I really lke him when he does ballads rather than his rock opera bent

*Adam Lambert — Tracks of my Tears — *


Adam Lambert ? Tracks of my Tears ? Video MP3 ? American Idol 8 Top 10 | Rickey.org


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> Nice to see Adam Lambert getting a lot of exposure. Long tail that boy.
> 
> Quite the look now :yikes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really lke him when he does ballads rather than his rock opera bent
> 
> *Adam Lambert — Tracks of my Tears — *
> 
> 
> Adam Lambert ? Tracks of my Tears ? Video MP3 ? American Idol 8 Top 10 | Rickey.org



Sorry Doc, Lambert is still a Meh for me, not my cup tea.


----------



## MacDoc

No problem - I think he's a unique entertainer but I bet a follow up on Kat McPhee is an eye opener tho i actually prefer her with a bit more flesh.
Latest cover









then on Idol









nice looks and sound here
YouTube - Katharine McPhee - Terrified ft. Zachary Levi


----------



## screature

Not happy about Kat's new look. I thought she was much better looking with the long brunette hair. :heybaby:


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah I think so as well and the skin and bones don't appeal either.

••

Alex gone  - operation and 3 month recovery minimum BUT automatically in next year :clap:
Love his talent and his passion.

Another reset next week - hate to lose anyone at this point.


----------



## screature

Helluva an injury. Too bad... but as you say a free ticket to next year.

Definitely getting down to the point where everyone is so talented, it is a loss no matter who goes home.


----------



## MacDoc

Wow - not a routine I did not enjoy tonight and Katherine looking yummy to close it off.

Some variety too with Tahitian number. :clap: Most enjoyable couple of hours...and Kat Deeley was big time eye candy tonight. Damn is she tall :yikes:


----------



## SINC

MacDoc said:


> Damn is she tall :yikes:


Damn, can't find AI on any channel.


----------



## MacDoc

The two school kids look winners.

Surprised Billy was in the bottom 

Ashley gone with the injury but will on tour....good stuff.


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> The two school kids look winners.
> 
> Surprised Billy was in the bottom
> 
> Ashley gone with the injury but will on tour....good stuff.


We had a power failure the night before last so we didn't get to see the actual dancing. We watched the results last night and from the clips it looks like we missed probably one of the best nights.  Too bad for us. 

Too bad another injury sent another dancer home. I can't believe they are down to only one girl now which kinda sucks... for me at least, I think my wife is less concerned about that aspect of the competition this year.  Although, there is really only one "manly" dancer this year, not to say the others aren't great dancers, just that they don't represent "eye candy" for her.


----------



## MacDoc

I'm sure glad the all-stars are there. Katherine is big time eye-candy. 

Yeah I think you did miss the most even of entertaining nights, a mix of emotion, couple of new categories and a couple or top routines ( likely an Emmy for one of them ).

I almost watched it twice but fell asleep.


----------



## MacDoc

More yummy Katherine and Lauren :heybaby::heybaby:

Another injury and loss.. Billy gone.

Damn ..... he was an incredible talent and getting stronger. Billy could be a superstar.

Have to say Lauren and Kent sure have grown tho Adechike and Jose have stepped up given their restricted formal training backgrounds. Amazing year but the injuries are really a downer.

Perhaps the best overall dancer left - Robert - seems not to get the buzz but he is very skilled.

Rewatched Twitch with Lauren.....that was terrific....gonna be a classic replay...that she could pull attention from Twitch and dominate that routine.....wow....on fire....you bet.


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> More yummy Katherine and Lauren :heybaby::heybaby:
> 
> Another injury and loss.. *Billy gone.*
> 
> Damn ..... he was an incredible talent and getting stronger. Billy could be a superstar.
> 
> Have to say Lauren and Kent sure have grown tho Adechike and Jose have stepped up given their restricted formal training backgrounds. Amazing year but the injuries are really a downer.
> 
> Perhaps the best overall dancer left - Robert - seems not to get the buzz but he is very skilled.
> 
> Rewatched Twitch with Lauren.....that was terrific....gonna be a classic replay...that she could pull attention from Twitch and dominate that routine.....wow....on fire....you bet.



Billy's not gone... they decided to not cut anyone this week so Billy could heal (I guess his injury isn't as serious as the other two) and two will be cut next week.


----------



## Macfury

SINC: I think this is the yummiest year of competition yet!!!


----------



## MacDoc

Yeah that's great news he is back.

I do like the change in format - whereas previous years there might be one outstanding performance, a couple of decent ones and then ho hum, this year it's mostly terrific entertainment occasional not quite there ( the bullfighter two guys sequence ) and an Emmy level knockout performance every other episode. ( Twitch and Lauren was terrific on so many levels )

Having the Allstar's is huge improvement both in dance and yummy quality. 
Lauren can't carry it all by herself afterall...tho she's doing a fine job in the :heybaby::heybaby: category.

If a contestant can keep the spotlight dancing with an Allstar that's a big reach for them and so far most have up to the task.


----------



## MacDoc

Kent's growing up...just a little bit of elegant distain and arrogance. Good change. He is a really good dancer.

Lauren too far more mature tho still goofy fun as well. She is a joy to watch...my pick to win.
Anyone doesn't think these dancers aren't beat up by their preofession....there was a close up on Lauren knees down and wow talk about scrapes, bruises and bumps big time. :yikes:

Very strong routines with only 6 left and partnering with the Allstars. That was a great idea.

Damn Billy is back big time....and Mad World is a fav song....audience loved it. Me too. Standing ovation well deserved.

Kent and Lauren safe for sure.
I would hope Billy given the show he put on .

Urk - Lauren with the medics....


----------



## screature

My bet is on Jose and Robert to be gone if Lauren is OK.

One thing I am wondering is that if the dancing with the "All Stars" is putting too much physical pressure on these kids to keep up as there has never been a season with this many injuries before.

Another thing I am wondering about is if they are going to reach a point where the judges no longer are doing the cutting. In previous seasons once it came down to the top 10 the judges no longer conducted the cuts and the cuts were based on viewers votes exclusively. Once the cuts are made tonight I would hope that the judges stop making the cuts as the show is supposed to be SYTYCD - Americas Favourite Dancer, not the judges favourite dancer. They better let go of the reigns soon.


----------



## Macfury

Stop judicial activism, I say!


----------



## screature

:lmao: :clap:


----------



## MacDoc

Damn get home from a flying run across the 401 to see the last few minutes and LAUREN !!!! is bottom three.....who shifted the universe. 

Damn at least Lauren is safe but such a shame to lose Billy - what superb dancer.
Crazy top 4 - as diverse as it could possibly be.
Great season no matter what happens.

That comment about perhaps the Allstars are pushing the contestants into injury zone may have some truth.


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> Damn get home from a flying run across the 401 to see the last few minutes and LAUREN !!!! is bottom three.....who shifted the universe.
> 
> Damn at least Lauren is safe but such a shame to lose Billy - what superb dancer.
> Crazy top 4 - as diverse as it could possibly be.
> Great season no matter what happens.
> 
> That comment about perhaps the Allstars are pushing the contestants into injury zone may have some truth.


Yep too bad about Billy. I think America got it wrong by not putting Robert in the bottom 3. Don't get me wrong, Robert is a great dancer and a fun character, but Billy is amazing. His solos are the among best solos I think the show has ever seen. He will be a great choreographer.

I wasn't too worried for Lauren being in the bottom three this week (first time ever) I figured there was no way they would send her home after all of the accolades from the night before and I just couldn't see them not having a girl left at this point.

Finally next week the judges give up their reigns and it is all based on the votes.


----------



## MacDoc

Lauren - hot hot hot :heybaby: and she's grown in confidence as well.....one to beat I think with Alex gone.

Adecheke - how hard to stay in the spotlight against Katherine but what a sweetheart he is and incredible power but Kat stole the spotlight.

Kent - wow - that spin lift.... as he tightened it up then into a solo spin - THAT got the audience going .


----------



## screature

MacDoc said:


> Lauren - hot hot hot :heybaby: and she's grown in confidence as well.....one to beat I think with Alex gone.
> 
> Adecheke - how hard to stay in the spotlight against Katherine but what a sweetheart he is and incredible power but Kat stole the spotlight.
> 
> Kent - wow - that spin lift.... as he tightened it up then into a solo spin - THAT got the audience going .


I think it will be either Adecheke or Robert to go home. Previous to last night I would have thought it would be Robert but he danced really well last night and for some reason the judges seemed to have it in for Adecheke with lots of less than stellar comments. In the end I think it will come down to being between Lauren and Kent with Kent probably winning because of the little girl vote.

All I can say is they are all lucky Alex is injured because he is an a whole different league from the rest of them and was in my estimation by far the best dancer this season. That being said he still wouldn't necessarily have won because it is America's favourite dancer, not best dancer and with all the little girls who vote Kent would still have probably been a contender.


----------



## MacDoc

He earned that last night :clap:


----------



## screature

Too bad Adecheke is gone. Both he and Robert are great guys but I do think Adecheke is the better dancer. 

Onto the final... it should come down to Kent and Lauren, I can't see Robert winning. My money is on Kent but my heart is with Lauren. We shall see....


----------



## MacDoc

I think Kent's goofy smile might sink him - some risk of vote splitting with Lauren coming up the middle.

Only 2% separation between top two tho.....wow.


----------



## screature

Lauren Wins!!! Very very happy for her, it was the right choice. That girl can do anything they throw at her.

Canadian SYTYCD next.... God I hope they have some new judges this year.


----------



## MacDoc

Missed it all but yes they got it correct. Well deserved. :clap:

Canada next.....bring it on.


----------



## MacDoc

Sexy numbers tonight on the Canada dance launch....not the least Tara Jean subbing in for an injured dancer.

She shoulda won 

Enjoyed the performances tho could do without the Mary screech. 

Looks like a good crop. Canada has good dancers indeed


----------



## screature

Recorded it, but didn't watch it last night... but from the auditions it looks like a good bunch.


----------



## iLabmAn

*Drop Dead Moment on American Idol?...*

<Post deleted>


----------



## screature

iLabmAn said:


> ...the entire show. That is, the show must die.
> 
> Watched only about 5 minutes of this season and could not get past Steven Tyler. Creepy, pointless and out of place. Jennifer Lopez faired no better.
> 
> Goodbye Idol.


Actually Lopez and Tyler were better than I expected and those were just their first two days as rookies. I think you underestimate the popularity of the show in the US if you think it is bye bye Idol. 

You've said before that you don't get the show/like it, so I think this comment is just your bias showing.


----------



## Macfury

I find this program unwatchable and simultaneously have no doubt as to its continued popularity and longevity. I'm simply not the intended audience.


----------



## SINC

+1. I fail to see any value in the show, but hey, to each their own.


----------

